#ubuntuone 2010-03-08
<PaulGit> Hello all, is this the right place to ask questions about Ubuntu One in Lucid?
<aquarius> PaulGit, yep!
<PaulGit> aquarius: Great.  I am a little confused as to how U1 file sync is meant to work.  In Karmic there was a little applet that shows connection status,  also there was a connect button in Nautilus.   Now these both appear to have gone in Lucid and I am not sure what the intended method of checking status/connecting is meant to be under Lucid.
<aquarius> PaulGit, that information will appear in the Ubuntu One control panel (which you can get to from the Me Menu, the menu at the top right with your name on it), but it's not working at the moment (alpha, hooray). You can check status with "u1sdtool -s" in a Terminal window.
<PaulGit> aquarius: Ah OK.  Was not sure if I should be submitting a bug! Do you have a bug ref I can subscribe to?  Also how often is a connected checked.  I have been running all morning and U1 does not to appear to have attempted to connect.
<rye> aquarius, btw, how would the syncdaemon be started on users' login?
<aquarius> PaulGit, yeah, it doesn't connect on startup. "u1sdtool -c" will do that for you (again, still in alpha, hence terminal commands)
<aquarius> rye, that one I'm not sure about (verterok or dobey will know)
<PaulGit> aquarius: OK, no problem.  I will carry on testing with command line.  Thanks for your help.
<rye> btw, I figured out why we have problems with ppa upgrade..
<duanedesign> helo rye
<duanedesign> rye: i was hoping you would say you had some insight into the PPA problem
<rye> duanedesign, i had :)
<rye> i mean i found one :)
<rye> grrr, I mean I know what's the reason
<duanedesign> rye: i weant aheas and posted in the bugs how they should proceed to get the update to finish succesfully
<duanedesign> s/aheas/ahead
<rye> duanedesign, and I made all them duplicates of a single one since the reason is simple - package install order due to dependencies
<duanedesign> rye: but i wanted to be certain that they were all......ok that is what i was going to say:)
<duanedesign> i wanted to be certain of the cause before i duped them all
<duanedesign> rye: which bug did you make the master report on those
<duanedesign> in case i find one that didnt get marked a duplicate. Or we get more :P
<rye> duanedesign, added https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs#Installation
<duanedesign> rye: nice
<duanedesign> rye: had a bug squad member in here over the weekend ashing about bug 498444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498444 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One Cloud Icon Always Shows Exclamation Mark After Boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498444
<duanedesign> not all reports showing the UbuntuOne.Client.Applet DBus Error: Did not receive a reply.
<duanedesign> are dupes of that unless you can confirm the other symptoms. U1 not starting at boot and exclamation point in applet
<duanedesign> is it correct to say that error is a fairly general error that the applet did not receive reply from syncdaemon and not specific enough to determine the cause of the bug.
<rye> duanedesign, yes, the presence of these errors are not indicating the issue with sync - it is just the sign that the user has a lot of files and syncdaemon startup takes some time
<rye> Today is a holiday here and my wife is carrying me away from the computer, so I may not be present in the channel
<duanedesign> thank you
<duanedesign> rye :)
<duanedesign> enjoy the holiday
<rye> duanedesign, thanks :)
<rye> ok, me is now away celebrating international women's day ^_^
<CardinalFang> !$^#&@*(!@#$ Synergy $@#$!@*#$^.  Okay, replacing it.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CardinalFang> This is obvious.
 * CardinalFang hugs x2x.
<alevine> hey all, I'm getting a 500 error when syncing notes from the application. But I can access them perfectly from the web interface. Anybody got a sec to help?
<beuno> alevine, does it give you a oops id?
<duanedesign> wb alevine
<duanedesign> OOPS-ID-1527appserver21688
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<duanedesign> that was the oops from the bug report you commented on alevine
 * beuno looks
<beuno> MenTaLguY, are we still unable to search for oopses on the web ui?
<alevine> duanedesign, beuno sorry I was pulled off my computer for a sec, I'm at work
<alevine> duanedesign, beuno let me know if I can give you anything you need to debug, I can run the synchronize code again if you'd like
<rye> Ubuntu ROCKS and so does Ubuntu-One. - bug 528203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528203 in ubuntuone-client "package ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.1.1+r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login', which is also in package ubuntuone-client ..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528203
<dobey> what is with this bug already
<dobey> it's been fixed
<rye> dobey, what revision is it fixed in?
<dobey> rye: it was fixed last week in the version in ubuntu proper by rmcbride_, and 1.1.3 is in Lucid already
<dobey> i don't know what the status for fixed packages in the PPA is
<rmcbride> dobey: rye: there should be fixed packages in the nightly PPA now
<rye> dobey, these people used PPA, that's why they started experiencing this
<rmcbride> rye: I'm not sure the fix is in the BETA ppa, just nightly right now
<dobey> rye: if you're on lucid it doesn't matter if you use the ppa or not
<rmcbride> and there is that too
<dobey> rye: the version in lucid is newer than the version in the ppa.
<rye> ah, need to switch the duplicate to bug 523752
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523752 in ubuntuone-client "package ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.1.1+r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~lucid failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login', which is also in package ubuntuone-client 0..." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523752
<rye> dobey, yes, but the people that are reporting this are running karmic/jaunty
<rye> hm
<rye> Version: 1.1.3-0ubuntu1
<rye> Replaces: nautilus-ubuntuone, ubuntuone-oauth-login, ubuntuone-storagefs
<rye> Depends: python-ubuntuone-client (= 1.1.3-0ubuntu1), python-configglue, python-apport
<rye> Conflicts: nautilus-ubuntuone, ubuntuone-oauth-login, ubuntuone-storagefs
<rmcbride> hmm
<rye> that's for ubuntuone-client
<rye> and this is what is in ubuntuone-client-gnome:
<rye> Version: 1.1.3-0ubuntu1
<rye> Replaces: ubuntuone-client (<= 1.1.1)
<rye> Conflicts: ubuntuone-client (<= 1.1.1)
<dobey> yes
<rye> bug 523752 mentioned ubuntuone-client, not ubuntuone-client-gnome
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523752 in ubuntuone-client "package ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.1.1+r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~lucid failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login', which is also in package ubuntuone-client 0..." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523752
<rye> - This bug was fixed in the package ubuntuone-client - 1.1.2-0ubuntu2
<dobey> rye: no, the error is confusing
<rye> dobey, yes, i know that the ubuntuone-client-gnome should say that older ubuntuone-client is conflicting with it
<dobey> rye: ubuntuone-client is the name of the source package, it just happens it also creates a binary package of the same name
<rye> dobey, ah, source package! right, sorry :)
<dobey> now where was i
<alevine> beuno, you there?
<binarylooks> can I run the lucid client in kubuntu? It worked for karmic.
<binarylooks> (i mean the gnome client in lucid)
<charlie-tca> Is there a trick to getting Ubuntu One to work in Xubuntu Lucid? I got it working in xubuntu 9.10
<charlie-tca> I'm here, rye
<charlie-tca> What is the secret?
<rye[fixing-x]> charlie-tca, hi
<charlie-tca> How do I get it to work?
<rye[fixing-x]> charlie-tca, you are running lucid and you have ubuntuone-client installed, right?
<charlie-tca> right
<rye[fixing-x]> charlie-tca, ok, try opening the terminal and starting ubuntuone-preferences
<rye[fixing-x]> does that print anything?
<charlie-tca> Just restarted again. give it a minuite
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> preferences screen came up
<rye[fixing-x]> charlie-tca, hm you should get the window with the button 'Connect'
<charlie-tca> That the one under devices?
<charlie-tca> wants to limit bandwidth, too
<charlie-tca> Okay, clicked on connect
<charlie-tca> Not syncing
<rye[fixing-x]> charlie-tca, can you pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/391343
<rye[fixing-x]> charlie-tca, I believe it is doing something, i.e. querying the server
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<rye[fixing-x]> could you please execute find ~/Ubuntu
<rye[fixing-x]> erm
<rye[fixing-x]> could you please execute find ~/Ubuntu\ One | wc -l
<charlie-tca> It's there because I created that folder
<rye[fixing-x]> and tell me what number that prints
<charlie-tca> 283
<charlie-tca> So, it is doing something?
<charlie-tca> yes, it is
<rye[fixing-x]> charlie-tca, there is a query process for every file before the files start to be uploaded
<charlie-tca> well, smack me in the head now
<charlie-tca> So, do I have to start it with ubuntuone-preferences every time now?
<charlie-tca> (in lucid, of course)
<rye[fixing-x]> charlie-tca, no, see bug 531273 - the fact that you thought that it is not syncing is well understandable
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531273 in ubuntuone-client "Server query takes ages: 28 minutes for 1457 objects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531273
<charlie-tca> Thank you very much
<charlie-tca> I will try to have more patience with it.
<rye[fixing-x]> charlie-tca, I don't have the details of Lucid integration for now
<charlie-tca> I appear to be the only lucid Xubuntu Ubuntu One user right now
<rye[fixing-x]> charlie-tca, could you please check that you are affected by this bug as well?
<charlie-tca> That's okay. I will just keep trying
<charlie-tca> sure, at the bug.
<rye[fixing-x]> I mean there is a menu in that bug that lets you to be 'affected by this bug as well'
<charlie-tca> Do you want it confirmed?
<rye[fixing-x]> charlie-tca, that would be great as well
<rye[fixing-x]> btw, rye = Roman Yepishev :)
<charlie-tca> No problem
<charlie-tca> Neat!
<charlie-tca> thanks so much
<rye[fixing-x]> charlie-tca, you are very welcome
<duanedesign> rye[fixing-x]:  fixing X ugh
<rye[fixing-x]> duanedesign, yup, no X after upgrade. Doing things from netbook with main machine being ssh-d into :)
<rye[fixing-x]> duanedesign, i mean there is X, but it is not that usable
<duanedesign> x can be bit of a booger to ttroubleshoot
<rye[fixing-x]> duanedesign, I have even tried nouveau drivers :)
<duanedesign> rye[fixing-x]: quick question
<rye[fixing-x]> duanedesign, they work but if that has happened to me then this will happen to someone else, and I'd like to file a bug before that kills some kitteh
<duanedesign> rye[fixing-x]: if someone is behind a firewall and Ubuntu One is not working. Is there a command they can run to deetermine if the firewqall is preventing access
<rye[fixing-x]> duanedesign, they only need to access the ubuntuone servers via 443 port, couchdb.one.ubuntu.com and fs-1.one.ubuntu.com (fs-2.one.ubuntu.com might also be present)
<rye[fixing-x]> duanedesign, this connection is client-initiated so there is no need to open ports/create forwarding rules for u1 to work
#ubuntuone 2010-03-09
<duanedesign> ok so even a badly configured server blocking all ICMP would likely just cause an MTU problem, allow the small files to transfer and possibly not larger ones
<rye[fixing-x]> duanedesign, syncdaemon will connect, but might not be able to upload or download files
<rye[fixing-x]> but that is not that common
<duanedesign> hmm. ok thanks
<duanedesign> cya in the morning. My early morning, your early afternoon :)
<duanedesign> rye: ^^
<rye> duanedesign, see you, i am no longer fixing X :)
<duanedesign> rye: i was gonna say
<duanedesign> rye: thats good
<duanedesign> rye: good thing too its getting very late there
<rye> ok, going to bed. International women's day finished succesfully :)
<rye> duanedesign, good night!
<duanedesign> rye: nite
<blue_pearl> my ubuntu one client stopped working after recent update
<blue_pearl> my ubuntu one client stopped working after recent update...and now its not staring
<blue_pearl> i tried evrything i can but no success
<blue_pearl> pls help
<blue_pearl> anyone here??????
<aquarius> yep. :)
<blue_pearl> my ubuntu one client stopped working after recent update...and now its not staring
<blue_pearl> i tried evrything i can but no success
<aquarius> blue_pearl, are you running 9.10 or the 10.04 beta release?
<blue_pearl> aquarius, 9.04
<aquarius> oh, heh :)
<blue_pearl> it was working fine till today
<aquarius> I'm sorry to hear Ubuntu One is not working properly for you. Can you do the following in order to provide us with important details that will help us determine the root cause of this issue?
<aquarius> Open (or create if it doesn't exist): ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<aquarius> Add the following 2 lines to this file and save:
<aquarius> [main]
<aquarius> log_level = DEBUG
<aquarius> Quit the Ubuntu One client and restart it
<aquarius> Copy some files into your ~/Ubuntu One folder
<blue_pearl> aquarius, but sir i can not start ubuntu one client,its not in the menu and it is not starting from terminal either
<aquarius> it's not in the menu? OK, that's weird :)
<blue_pearl> aquarius, yes its not in Application>Internet
<aquarius> in a terminal, please run "sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client" and then copy the output into paste.ubuntu.com
<blue_pearl> aquarius, well its says that pacakage already exits...i even tried removing and installing again
<blue_pearl> pasting the output...4 u
<blue_pearl> aquarius, here is the output ,sir http://paste.ubuntu.com/391599/
<aquarius> when you start the client from the terminal, what happens?
<blue_pearl> it says command not found
<aquarius> what's the command that you're running?
<blue_pearl> ubuntuone-client-gnome
<aquarius> sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client-gnome
<aquarius> the command is ubuntuone-client-applet, I believe
<blue_pearl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/391602/
<blue_pearl> also tried that that command.... it says command not found
<aquarius> ok. try this command: dpkg --listfiles | grep bin
<blue_pearl> aquarius, may b u would like 2 see the output of sudo dpkg -l |grep ubuntuone
<aquarius> blue_pearl, yeah, pastebin the output to both commands? :)
<blue_pearl> output of sudo dpkg -l |grep ubuntuone  is http://paste.ubuntu.com/391606/
<aquarius> er, my command above was stupid
<aquarius> "dpkg --listfiles ubuntuone-client-gnome | grep bin"
<aquarius> I missed a bit out :
<aquarius> :)
<blue_pearl> /usr/bin   /usr/bin/ubuntuone-preferences
<blue_pearl> this is the output of ur command
<aquarius> ah! you're running it from the beta ppa :)
<blue_pearl> yes
<aquarius> I didn't realise that.
<blue_pearl> https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/
<blue_pearl> used this to run
<aquarius> Yep, things have changed. There's no longer an applet.
<blue_pearl> so whats the solution ?
<aquarius> Instead, what's currently going on will be shown by the ubuntuone-preferences application, but it isn't yet (because it's in beta)
<aquarius> so, the way to find out what's going on is: u1sdtool -s
<aquarius> that should show you your current status, whether you're connected, and so on
<aquarius> can you pastebin the output of that?
<blue_pearl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/391609/
<aquarius> and you'll see it says "is_online: False", which means that you're not connected: to connect, "u1sdtool -c"
<aquarius> and then it should connect. you can monitor what it's doing with u1sdtool -s
<aquarius> and see what's currently uploading and downloading (if anything) with u1sdtool --current-transfers
<blue_pearl> ok...so what do i have to do...to get ubuntu one client working
<aquarius> it is working
<aquarius> :-)
<blue_pearl> :)
<blue_pearl> really?
<aquarius> you can monitor what it's doing by running this in a terminal:
<aquarius> watch "u1sdtool -s && u1sdtool --current-transfers"
<aquarius> that will display its status and currently-transferring files, refreshing every two seconds
<blue_pearl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/391611/
<aquarius> ready to connect. "u1sdtool -c" will make it connect
<blue_pearl> ok
<blue_pearl> but is there any way to bring back the icon on panel,which is easy to understand when files r getting updated
<blue_pearl> i got Ubuntu one Preference in Menu
<aquarius> Nope. The icon's been removed; that was a deliberate design decision.
<blue_pearl> in system>preference there is ubuntu one, when i click on it it does not start
<blue_pearl> ok
<aquarius> yeah, the preferences applet is a bit broken at the moment. Sorry about that. (beta, you know :))
<blue_pearl> so if i paste files in my Ubuntu One folder it will be automatically updated right?
<aquarius> yep
<aquarius> (and you can see that it's doing so with the u1sdtool commands above)
<blue_pearl> ok
<aquarius> you will be able to see that it's doing so by the emblems on the files, but that's happening along with teh preferences window changes, so it's also not quite working at the moment :)
<blue_pearl> ok...
<blue_pearl> but there is no man page for ulsdtool
<blue_pearl> why?
<aquarius> hm, there is for me
<aquarius> man u1sdtool works fine. Strange
<aquarius> ah.
<aquarius> u1sdtool. not ulsdtool
<aquarius> second character is a digit one, not a lower-case L
<blue_pearl> ooh
<aquarius> it stands for "Ubuntu One (1) synchronisation daemon tool"
<blue_pearl> my mistake
<blue_pearl> got it now
<blue_pearl> aquarius, but sir, its showing Current uploads: 0 even after i paste files in Ubuntu One folder
<blue_pearl> and i can not see that file on one.ubuntu.com website
<aquarius> ok, and it shows the status as being connected?
<blue_pearl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/391622/
<blue_pearl> output of u1sdtool --status
<aquarius> ah, yep. When you first connect, it does a "server rescan" to find out if there's anything new on the server. When that rescan finishes, it should upload yoru files
<blue_pearl> aquarius, ok
<blue_pearl> aquarius, it use to work fast earlier ...
<blue_pearl> i mean when eva i put a file on Ubuntu One folder i use to start uploading
<aquarius> yep. It's only being slow at the moment because it's doing the server rescan, which it does every time it starts up (but you may not have uploaded a file during the server rescan before)
<aquarius> once the rescan is finished, it should start uploading files as soon as you add them.
<blue_pearl> ok gr8
<blue_pearl> u1sdtool --waiting-content s showing the new files which i pasted
<blue_pearl> :)
<blue_pearl> thanx a lot
<blue_pearl> how will i know that it has finished "server rescan" ?
<aquarius> "u1sdtool -s"
<blue_pearl> ok
<blue_pearl> thanx a lot mate
<blue_pearl> :)
<blue_pearl> r u a dev at ubuntu?
<teknico> blue_pearl, yes, he is :-)
<blue_pearl> teknico, it seems so :)
<aquarius> I am, yep. :)
<blue_pearl> aquarius, it seems that u r a dev :)
 * aquarius grins. that's me, yes :)
<blue_pearl> aquarius, u r gr8.
<aquarius> thankyou!
<aquarius> joshuahoover, you're up pretty early, dude :)
<rye> joshuahoover, whom should I contact to find out how UbuntuOne will be started during login procedure on Lucid ?
<rye> def emit_status_changed(self, state):
<rye>         """Emits the signal."""
<rye>         state_dict = {'name':state.name,
<rye>                       'description':self.bool_str(state.description),
<rye>                       'is_error':self.bool_str(state.is_error),
<rye>                       'is_connected':self.bool_str(state.is_connected),
<rye>                       'is_online':self.bool_str(state.is_online)}
<rye>         self.StatusChanged(state_dict)
<rye> :-D
<rye> description - self.book_str(state.description), bug #530591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530591 in ubuntuone-client "StatusChanged signal always has description = True" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530591
<rye> *bool
<rye> branching and pushing the fix :)
<rye> done
<blue_pearl> aquarius, it is still doing server rescan.
<aquarius> blue_pearl, hm, it shouldn't take *that* long
<blue_pearl> aquarius, ya..thats what i am thinking...and it still havent uploaded my new files
<aquarius> because it's a new version, it may take a long time the first time it does a server rescan. I wouldn't expect it to take this long, though.
<rye> aquarius, remember bug #531273 ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531273 in ubuntuone-client "Server query takes ages: 28 minutes for 1457 objects" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531273
<aquarius> I have a suggestion, which is not ideal but might help. Leave it another couple of hours to see if it finishes the server rescan (there is an outstanding bug about long rescans, as rye says). If it doesn't finish even by then, then the file sync team should be awake and may be able to make some suggestions. :)
<blue_pearl> aquarius, ok no prob.....will keep my lappy on for few hours more.
<blue_pearl> i am using only 8.4% of 2gb space.
<rye> hm, has anybody got Devices tab filled with devices in such a way that it is no longer fitting the screen vertically?
<rye> i got that
<blue_pearl> aquarius, hi server rescan is still going.
<aquarius> blue_pearl, OK: facundobatista, blue_pearl has a syncdaemon in server_rescan state for 2.5 hours now :(
<blue_pearl> aquarius, what should i do now? :(
<aquarius> blue_pearl, I'm not sure; that's why I've pinged facundobatista, who knows a lot more about the file-sync daemon in detail than I do :)
<blue_pearl> aquarius, ok
<facundobatista> aquarius, ok, thanks!
<blue_pearl> facundobatista, hi can u tell me what to do?
<facundobatista> blue_pearl, can you please paste bin me your logs?
<facundobatista> blue_pearl, yes!
<facundobatista> blue_pearl, we will need the log directory
<blue_pearl> facundobatista, which logs?
<blue_pearl> path pls
<facundobatista> blue_pearl, the ubuntuone-client logs
<facundobatista> yes, yes
<facundobatista> blue_pearl, $HOME/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<facundobatista> blue_pearl, can you tell me please what do you have inside there?
<blue_pearl> facundobatista, i have lots of file in there
<blue_pearl> which one u want? syncdaemon.log ???
<facundobatista> blue_pearl, let's start by that one... if the issue is not very complicated, with that one it will be ok
<blue_pearl> ok
<facundobatista> blue_pearl, thanks!
<blue_pearl> facundobatista, thank U not me :)
<blue_pearl> facundobatista, hi http://paste.ubuntu.com/391760/ sorry 4 being late
<blue_pearl> facundobatista, here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/391760/
<blue_pearl> facundobatista, hi it seems that it has started uploading :)
<blue_pearl> facundobatista, file got uploaded :) ; aquarius at last file was uploded
<rye> 13:16 - 15:33
<blue_pearl> rye, it took a very long time.....no trying to upload some more files....still slow
<facundobatista> aquarius, regarding blue_pearl's slow server_rescan... logs show that server rescan took four minutes, but the real issue is that he had a lot of them, because somehow he kept losing his network connection (lots of "connection lost" in the the log)
<aquarius> facundobatista, ah, thanks. I'll know to look out for that next time!
<facundobatista> aquarius, no problem!
<CharelB> Hi, am I right that all the files i'll host on Ubuntu one , are stored on Amazon S3 Service?
<rye> CharelB, yes, you are right
<CharelB> So I could access my data through the AWS S3 Api? no?
<CharelB> Because I haven't found a tutorial for that :/
<CharelB> yet
<rye> CharelB, hm, frankly speaking I believe this is not something that Ubuntu One would support but we need more info from the team that manages the servers
<CharelB> ah okay :-/
<dobey> no, you can't
<dobey> you'd need our tokens and such, and we're not giving them out, because then you'd have access to everyone's files
<dobey> and pretty much nobody has that access
<dobey> a couple of people do, and they're not allowed to look at your files
<dobey> :)
<alevine> hey all, back from yesterday where I got pulled away from the computer. I am getting a 500 error from the ubuntuone servers when I try to sync my notes, but I can view them correctly through the web app. OOPS id is OOPS-ID-1527appserver21688 . Let me know if I can help debug
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rye> I adore the error message ... DBusException(dbus.String(u'Failed to execute program /usr/libexec/ubuntuone-syncdaemon: Success'),)
<rye> alevine, hm, when was the first time you noticed this?
<alevine> rye, hmm, I've had problems where I had to clear and reauthorize every once and a while  since I began using it. but it seems this problem started last week, or this weekend
<alevine> roughly
<rye> alevine, could you please try quitting tomboy then run it from the terminal with --debug switch and try to reproduce the problem
<rye> I am particularly interested in the actual response from the server
<rye> or, I believe you got that OOPS id from the response, right?
<alevine> rye, yes, I've done that but I can do it again. As far as I could tell, the only useful info I got from the response was "500 error, something went wrong, OOPS-ID..."
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<alevine> it was an HTML page that was returned
<alevine> rye, I just ran it again: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40613837/tomboy_debug.log
<alevine> rye, I posted this to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/508024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508024 in ubuntuone-servers "Cannot sync tomboy notes. Sync setup is successful. Can't access notes from Ubuntu one web console." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alevine> (although now I realize it's probably the wrong bug since I can access from the web interface)
<rye> alevine, I am unable to access the reports of why that happens, there is a fix being deployed for the servers that will let us access them (the development and production environment are separated)
<rye> alecu, once the fix is deployed I will take a look at the OOPS report and will reply to the bug report
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, have you seen bug 534171 yet?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534171 in desktopcouch "destopcouch memory consumption jumped between 0.6.1 and 0.6.2" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534171
<alevine> rye, thanks for looking into it. is there anything else I can do for you? come back and remind you in a day, a week, etc.?  or just wait
<rye> alevine, I have marked this as a TODO item, but it would be great if you could ping me tomorrow if there is nothing new in that bug report.
<alevine> rye, willdo thanks for the help
<rye> alevine, i am now trying to find all possible issues with notes so that we get it resolved at last.
<rye> alevine, thanks for the report!
<alevine> sure. the note syncing is very useful to me, so I don't mind helping you fix my problems at all :p
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, no.  I see it now.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, I have *no idea* what causes that.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, it it linear with the number of record objects or a jump at the first only?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> with a small database it is much smaller
<kenvandine> still way too big
<kenvandine> i moved gwibber_messages out of the way and restarted
<kenvandine> and it was using around 45M RSS
<kenvandine> i haven't noticed growth over the life of the process
<kenvandine> but it does seem to be somewhat dependent on the size of the db
 * CardinalFang tests.
<rye> ok, me is going offline, need to get some foods from the store. will start poking all regarding new way of ubuntuone startup under lucid
<rye> and /me is going offline because I got a lot of updates for lucid, want to see what happens :)
 * CardinalFang installs gnuploy
<CardinalFang> -t
<pfibiger> gnuploy is a totally different piece of software.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40621557/rss-by-record-count.png
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, indeed
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, so is it actually storing the messages in memory?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, er, I don't know.  I can't think of a place we've changed anything close to that.  The new changes inteface?  Hrm.  Let me think over it at lunch.
<CardinalFang> Back in a bit.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> it definately happened between 0.6.1 and 0.6.2
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, differences between d-c 6.0.1 and 6.0.2:  1 new method and 1 more complicated method (rarely used) in CouchDatabaseBase; "import dbus", maybe a "import re" (though i expect that is already imported somewhere).
<CardinalFang> The "import dbus" is promising.
<kenvandine> but why would that cause memory consumption that is relative to records in the db?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, it shouldn't.  I'm double-checking my diff intepretation
<kenvandine> ok
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, ah ha!
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, ... no, I'm joking.  I have no idea.  I don't see any difference between the tarballs that would explain a large difference.
<rye> I believe we need to put a notice regarding what happens if there are a lot of files in U1-controlled directories
<rye> I am waiting for my ubuntuone-preferences to appear for a minute so far...
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, are you sure that the plot is pretty steep for subsequent database objects?  I can imagine a single jump because of dbus import, but after that I expect the same slope as in my graph.
<kenvandine> i don't think it is
<kenvandine> but just the single hit is huge
<kenvandine> and it is a huge difference from 0.6.1
<dobey> rye: syncdaemon start-up time shouldn't have any bearing on preferences from starting
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, I don't have a sane system to test.  $ sudo vi /usr/share/pyshared/desktopcouch/__init__.py   # and comment "import dbus" and the two other "dbus" references.
<dobey> rye: if it does, it's a bug... please file
<rye> dobey, no, it is still doing server queries, I have 1100 objects to query and I believe it has the call for ubuntuone-preferences queued somewhere there...
<dobey> rye: huh? preferences doesn't do that much work. if syncdaemon blocks preferences it is a bug.
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, ok
 * CardinalFang will finally sync lucid again tonight.
<rye> hm, NewCredentials signal is not sent...
<rye> so but login request is actually sent...
<rye> ok
<rye> one note, please print the dbus exceptions that occur in ubuntuone-login to oauth-login.log
<dobey> rye: are you talking to yourself again?
<rye> error sender=:1.144 -> dest=:1.145 error_name=org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.ConfigParser.NoSectionError reply_serial=6
<rye> dobey, yeah, I broke UbuntuOne here, by removing the config files
<rye> while thinking that these are the query to blame since... there is no error message from preferences, syncdaemon or login manager
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, ok commenting out the dbus stuff made a big difference
<kenvandine> but it is still bigger than 0.6.1
<kenvandine> 27188
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, and after that?  l = list(); l.append(CouchDatabase("..."));  #  Append more and more instances to l .  How does your garden grow?
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, hang on... let me come back to that in a few :)
<kenvandine> empathy hacking atm :)
<rye> dobey, ok, that was not preferences, that was me, preferences start in 3 seconds now
<rye> my /notes/ died
<rye> and I was only removing the notes that I will no longer need via the web ui
<rye> OOPS-ID-1529appserver89097
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rye> rmcbride, ping re: bug #535253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535253 in ubuntuone-client "client fails to start w/ Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535253
<rmcbride> rye: hi
<Engineer_Abdalla> rye: Hi
<rye> rmcbride are you still experiencing this?
<rmcbride> rye: on one machine yes.
<rye> rmcbride, do you have the access to that machine now?
<rmcbride> rye: yea, it's my dev box :/
<rye> rmcbride could you please start ubuntuone-syncdaemon manually there ? via the terminal and see what happens
<rmcbride> rye: sure. I'll do that now
<rye> rmcbride, because there are only 2 possible scripts that will be launchped by dbus - ubuntuone-syncdaemon and ubuntuone-login
<rmcbride> rye: yea, looks like syncdaemon has an issue. Pastebinning, one sec
<rmcbride> rye: this is interesting, and explains a bit about why it's just the one machine. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/392024/
<rmcbride> not sure how this happened exactly
<rye> o_O
<rmcbride> yea
<rye> python
<rye> from twisted.internet import glib2reactor
<rye> does that give the same error?
<rmcbride> one sec. pasting previous to the bug
<rye> Permission denied...
<rye> no x bit on /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages ?
<rmcbride> I get no error on the import at python prompt. Checking mask on file
<rmcbride> rye: very very strange. that's a directory. with storm in it and nothing else
<Engineer_Abdalla> rye: Hello..are you busy now so I come later :)
<rye> Engineer_Abdalla, hi, sorry, I may not be available for an immediate response, though
<rmcbride> dist-packages and storm are both _x
<rmcbride> +x even
<rye> Engineer_Abdalla, feel free to ask the question
<rmcbride> rye: I'm starting to suspect some FS issue might be involved here.
<Engineer_Abdalla> rye: I`m the one who sent to Elliot Murphy asking for contribution and he told me that you will help me to get started (you was in CC)
<Engineer_Abdalla> rye: So i do not know where can I start?
<rye> Engineer_Abdalla, ah, yes, that's correct. Unfortunately it is pretty end of day for me so I am running from and to the PC, picking some bits from IRC
<rye> Engineer_Abdalla, so, the first thing to do regarding ubuntuone is to install it to your machine and try to find out how it can be made to work
<rmcbride> rye: I'm going to bounce the dev box /forcefsck and move to IRC on my netbook.
<rye> Engineer_Abdalla, you might want to try running all related scripts to find out what they do. You might want to put files to Ubuntu One folder and set up a virtual machine to see how they will be copied to the server and then to another machine
<rmcbride_> wow. I don't like not getting output from fsck on boot. Most end users wouldn't care I guess
<rye> Engineer_Abdalla, I believe the first item is to get yourself comfortable with Ubuntu One as an end-user, to understand what bits are still missing and what bits are awesome.
<rye> rmcbride_, heh, sometimes my /home is not mounted and that gives no output....
<rye> i.e. waiting for /home [SM]... and nothing else
<rmcbride_> heh
<rmcbride_> oh. it booted already moving back into office
<rmcbride> AHA
<rmcbride> I'll be it's AppArmor. I have an older experimental profile in place and not the one that I merge proposed
<rmcbride> 5.092:163):  operation="open" pid=3511 parent=3510 profile="/usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0 name="/usr/share/pyshared/twisted/__init__.py"
<rmcbride> in syslog.
<Engineer_Abdalla> rye: Ok that is good I will start by discovering its feature
<duanedesign> rmcbride: nice you did an apparmor profile? I saw the bug rreport about that.
<rye> Engineer_Abdalla, you might also want to play with couchdb and desktopcouch as the interface to it - I played for about a week with this awesome database
<rmcbride> duanedesign: I did indeed. I apparently inadvertantly put a really bad one on my dev machine in the process.
<rye> rmcbride hm.... might that be the reason of Permission denied for the path?
<duanedesign> rmcbride: heh yeah tha can bring things to a halt pretty fast
<rmcbride> rye: absolutely
<rmcbride> rye: the profile in place doesn't grant us access to the python path. the one in my branch isn't braindead.
<rmcbride> rye: that was it. I nuked the profile and reloaded and everything is working. Noting it in the bug report and marking invalid.
<rye> rmcbride, great..
 * rye definitely needs to look at apparmor 
<rmcbride> rye: even better I know now what a faulty profile will do, and confirmed that the proposed profile works fine
<rye> :)
<rmcbride> AND that means that yesterday's nightly passes sanity and I can toss it to BETA
<duanedesign> a couple of people from the Forums and BT have put some of their profiles up for DL. http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/apparmor-profiles/
<duanedesign> and always looking for more if you come up with any that wont  find there way to people through a release
<rmcbride> Nice
<rye> duanedesign, thanks for the apparmor hint!
<duanedesign> looks like jdong and jgoguen havent updated theirs. But Bodhi.zazen has quite a few profiles for 9.10 posted
<duanedesign> rye: i <3 apparmor :P
<duanedesign> there is also a link on that page to the guide on the forums which is a good reference
<duanedesign> rye: if i dont get my script i am working on for CouchDB to work tonight maybe i can trouble you in the morning to look at it :)
<rye> duanedesign, sure, i <3 scripts :)
<duanedesign> i am getting stuff in the DB, just not getting it out. I am sure it is something simple.
<duanedesign> rye: nice. thank you.
<duanedesign> You all have a nice local_time() . its dinner time.
<rye> its nearly bed time here
<duanedesign> rye: it is isnt it. Oh i wanted mention i started using the Launchpad scripts for Grease Monkey
<duanedesign> rye: if you havent already you might look at those
<rye> duanedesign, hm... I am extremely interested
<duanedesign> some neat stuff
<duanedesign> even a script for dishing out the canned responses :)
<rye> duanedesign, I made my ones for RT in the past but LP ones might be handy as well... well... until I see them :)
<rye> duanedesign, wow
<rye> duanedesign, is there a link or i need to goog^Wyahoo it?
<duanedesign> rye: after you install the Grease mOnkey firefox addon
<duanedesign> bzr branch lp:launchpad-gm-scripts
<duanedesign> i think the read me in there^^^is informative
#ubuntuone 2010-03-10
<kermiac> ty for the link regarding the new bug workflow joshuahoover :)
<rye> evolution-data-server 188% CPU O_O
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> rye: gonna run down the street and get some breakfast. If you get a minute could you look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/392426/
<duanedesign> its the UseSettings() function that doesnt seem to return the DB. IF your busy no problem dont worry about it :)
<rye> duanedesign, package unifier ?
<rye> i mean make the same set of packages available on different sets of machines?
<duanedesign> yes
<rye> hm, did not create db for me
<duanedesign> really:(
<duanedesign> rye: it didnt create a DB called packages
<rye> duanedesign, hm... something is really wrong with my futon
<rye> duanedesign, now I have the packages db :-/
<duanedesign> rye: you had me nervous,lol
<rye> false alarm, package db is created... I believe my 'rtg+test, rtg$test and rtg/test' databases made futon a little bit worried about its future
<duanedesign> :)
<rye> duanedesign, your 'installed' view does not generate any documents - try it in futon
<rye> function(doc) { emit(null,doc.packages) }
<rye> try this
<duanedesign> how do i try it in futon?
<duanedesign> i tried it with curl and it didnt get anything
<duanedesign> oh try the one you posted
<rye> duanedesign, the futon has a UI to run the views - it is the select box in upper right corner
<duanedesign> thats neat, will look
<duanedesign> rye: lol, i never saw that function in Futon. That is awesome
<rye> duanedesign, imagine me panicking when I switched to some view w/o realizing what that does and stopped being able to browse the records
<rye> duanedesign, that's how I learned about it :)
<duanedesign> ;)
<rye> evolution-data-server-Message: Server up and running
<rye> [New Thread 0xb7f8fb70 (LWP 4372)]
<rye> impl_GNOME_Evolution_Addressbook_BookFactory_getBook
<rye>  + couchdb://127.0.0.1
<rye>  => 0x807a660
<rye> impl_GNOME_Evolution_Addressbook_Book_open (0x807a660)
<rye> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<rye> [Switching to Thread 0xb7f8fb70 (LWP 4372)]
<rye> 0x00f01a96 in ?? () from /lib/libdbus-1.so.3
<rye> ARGHHHHH!
<rye> YES. bug #534469 - I am not alone now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534469 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Failed to load NVIDIA 195.36.08 kernel modules because nouveau is loading." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534469
<rye> when was separating of /usr /var, /opt, etc... partition obsoleted? I have been happily running it on this machine since intrepid ibex and that was actually working :)
 * rye switches to thunderbird as my e-d-s misbehaves today
 * wgrant points U1 devs in the direction of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/535651
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/535651)
 * rye points wgrant to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/535137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535137 in ubuntuone-servers "Not all Note data is displayed: < and > are underescaped during TomboyXML to HTML conversion." [Medium,In progress]
<wgrant> Ah, that one is a dupe.
<rye> wgrant, this is not a security vulnerability for now, since the notes cannot be shared between the users
<wgrant> rye: Not directly, no.
<rye> wgrant, so the worst that could happen is that the user breaks his own notes UI
<wgrant> But see the bug I just filed.
<wgrant> Leaving XSSes around is a seriously bad idea.
<wgrant> Because they will come back and bite you when another vulnerability appears.
<rye> wgrant, ideally this is what should happen when notes are entered via the web ui - all the tags that are not translated to tomboy xml subset are removed and since tomboy does not use attributes - they will be ignored
<wgrant> rye: Yes -- I reported a bug to that effect 6 months ago.
<rye> wgrant, however, at this time there is a bug #535137 which causes the notes that are properly escaped in the database not to be escaped properly via the web ui
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535137 in ubuntuone-servers "Not all Note data is displayed: < and > are underescaped during TomboyXML to HTML conversion." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535137
<rye> wgrant, let me try one trick...
<wgrant> lolwut?
<wgrant> Why is my bug a dupe of 535137?
<rye> wgrant, because you were able to insert the html content and it was not properly escaped when it was displayed
<wgrant> My new bug references my old bug which is related to 535137.
<wgrant> But neither is a dupe.
<rye> wgrant, ok, I might have acted too quick
<rye> wgrant, so, you were able to inject the HTML code via the web editor and later on that code was sent to the browser unmodified, right?
<wgrant> rye: Yes, but that is 452689, not 535651
<rye> wgrant, I removed the dup status, sorry about that.
<wgrant> rye: Thanks.
<rye> wgrant, so, you mean the notes that are entered in the web UI are left as HTML?
<wgrant> rye: The U1 web UI will render arbitrary HTML attributes that I give it.
<wgrant> That is a bug.
<rye> wgrant, what????
<wgrant> rye: Have you read 452689?
<rye> wgrant, ok, testing this on trunk. If that appears to be valid after all that was done to Notes during last 3 weeks then I will start killing one my note at a time until it is fixed
<rye> wgrant, there is an explicit conversion for the notes format, if that is now broken then I am very mad
<wgrant> rye: Ah, I haven't tested on edge.
 * wgrant tests on edge.
<rye> wgrant, no, that was already in production for a week or so
<wgrant> rye: I tested it again about an hour ago.
<rye> awesome
<wgrant> It has been declared fixed something like three times now.
<wgrant> Not once has it actually been fixed.
<wgrant> And now I have found something else that piggy-backs on it.
<wgrant> I am not amused.
<rye> wgrant, there is a whitelist for conversion now...
<rye> of course, if that works
<wgrant> rye: Still broken on edge.
<wgrant> Your whitelist does not work.
 * rye checks deeper
<rye> wgrant, yes, that is bug 535137 - the data is stored properly but it is not properly escaped on display
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535137 in ubuntuone-servers "Not all Note data is displayed: < and > are underescaped during TomboyXML to HTML conversion." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535137
<wgrant> I am confused.
<wgrant> This isn't an escaping issue.
<wgrant> The tags have to be there, to represent boldness for example.
<wgrant> The bug is that it allows extra attributes.
<wgrant> Some tags are already stripped.
<wgrant> Bug #535651 is much more important.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/535651)
<rye> wgrant, were you creating the notes via the web ui or tomboy?
<wgrant> rye: Web UI. The Tomboy sync crashed.
<rye> wgrant, great
<rye> wgrant, attributes are placed as is
<rye> asesome
<rye> desktop+, rodrigo_  - BUG!
<wgrant> Yes, I talked to rodrigo_ about it earlier.
<rodrigo_> yeah, already looking at it
<wgrant> Thanks.
<rye> wgrant, you see - the whitelist is there and it will happily replace <script> with nothing, since it does not know this item. But it will also make <b onclick="alert('test');">wow</b> into <bold onclick="alert('test');">wow</bold> for couchdb and the reverse conversion will restore <b> element with onclick attribute
<wgrant> rye: Right.
<rye> but... Tomboy does not use attributes...
<rye> wgrant, and this is made extremely easy with bug 535137 - you don't even need to use the firebug for that...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535137 in ubuntuone-servers "Not all Note data is displayed: < and > are underescaped during TomboyXML to HTML conversion." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535137
<duanedesign> thats an interesting NVIDIA bug report rye
<rye> duanedesign, and this will affect people starting from -16 kernel where  nuve... grrr. nouveau module is available in the kernel
<nperry> Where has ubuntuone-client-applet gone in lucid :(
<rye> nperry, ubuntuone client applet is removed from lucid. The only UI that will be present is ubuntuone control panel
<rye> nperry, I plan to write about that on the wiki once I find out how the actual startup will be handled
<nperry> How do I sync/connect now then
<nperry> Prefenances have all my account info there
<rye> nperry, you can open ubuntuone-preferences via MeMenu
<nperry> rye, File sync is ticked - But is greyed out, normal?
<Chipaca> nperry: or you can run "u1sdtool -c" from a terminal, if that's where you roam
<rye> nperry, yes, by default it is enabled
<rye> Chipaca, I need to find someone who will tell how the startup will be handled :-)
<Chipaca> rye: it won't be handled for this beta
<rye> Chipaca, are there any documents I have probably missing that tell how that would be handled in the release?
<Chipaca> rye: by next beta, syncdaemon will start and connect on login if you have network and have file sync ticked and have it set to start on login
<Chipaca> rye: *however*
<Chipaca> rye: you need to stop thinking of the syncdaemon as synonymous with ubuntu one :)
<Chipaca> rye: it's never been the case, and while in the past the confusion was understandable (because desktopcouch, the only other part of ubuntu one, was very much behind the scenes), that is no longer the case
<Chipaca> i.e. desktopcouch is much more prominent, and it is no longer the only other part of Ubuntu One
<wgrant> (and the service was announced solely as a filesharing service)
<Chipaca> wgrant: nope, it wasn't
<rye> Chipaca, then I will need to think that bandwidth preferences are applied to couchdb replication and they are not, couchdb replication happens even if the Devices tab has the device not connected. So two of 3 tabs are applied to syncdaemon
<Chipaca> wgrant: it was picked up by the media as such, unfortunately
<wgrant> Chipaca: I never saw any references to concrete further extension ideas.
<Chipaca> rye: you're looking at an *old* ubuntuone-preferences :)
<rye> Chipaca, how old? I was using trunk... yesterday, there were more devices listed there ... and my phone that became a victim of a private bug :).
<Chipaca> wgrant: where were you looking?
<wgrant> Chipaca: I'm pretty sure I looked just about everywhere in the day or two after the announcement.
<Chipaca> rye: ubuntuone-preferences has three tabs: the 'account' tab which is common to all services, the 'devices' tab which is mostly common to all services but has some controls specific to ubuntuone-syncdaemon, and the 'services' tab which lets you turn on/off services
<rye> true
<Chipaca> rye: granted we still need to fix the devices tab so the controls specific to syncdaemon are more prominently so, but we haven't found an effective way of saying this to the lay user
<rye> Chipaca, btw, is scrolling planned for the devices tab - with my 10 devices it was not fitting the screen
<rye> brrr... what we have started with?
<rye> ah, will desktopcouch replication be controlled via ubuntuone preferences (i.e. connect/disconnect) ?
 * wgrant has had to firewall desktop-couch.
<wgrant> It was continuously syncing gwibber_messages, eating lots of bandwidth.
<rye> i believe if I move to mobile service with per-mb fee then I will need to shut down dc completely...
<rye> wgrant, it is possible to omit gwibber_messages from replication
<wgrant> rye: Ooh. How?
<rye> wgrant, let me double check that
<Chipaca> wgrant: yes, we'll be shipping gwibber with syncing off by default :)
<wgrant> Chipaca: Syncing accounts is OK, but messages is a bit strange.
<rye> wgrant, http://paste.ubuntu.com/392499/
<wgrant> rye: Thanks!
<rye> Chipaca, will that be via management db/excluded-names?
<wgrant> And off-peak is aqbout to start, so I can safely turn it back on for a while.
 * wgrant tries.
<rye> wgrant, I haven't tested that, going to do that now
<Chipaca> rye: hey, I'm a manager, I don't know technical mumbo-jumbo
 * Chipaca lies!
<Chipaca> rye: I don't know, actually. I know we need to fix the services tab so it works (there's a branch somewhere for this)
<Chipaca> rye: dobey is/was working on that, but he's under a lot of pressure from too many fronts, so I might need to ask for a freeze exception so we don't lose him :)
<rye> wgrant, it is excluded_names, not excluded-names
<rye> wgrant, you might also want to remove the database from the server
<rye> wgrant, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<rye> wgrant, ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=DELETE 'gwibber_messages'
<rye> i did that, waiting to see what happens :)
<rye> wgrant, from u1 server
<wgrant> rye: Ah, I was wondering how to manipulate the server DB.
<wgrant> Hm, I do not have such a command.
<rye> wgrant, the Troubleshooting page has that command
<rye> *the script
<rye> something is wrong with my "thinking-typing" connection today
<wgrant> rye: Oh, oops, missed that.
<urbanape> morning, oh wild and wooly ubuntuonians
<dobey> eh, gwibber really should be storing credentials in the keyring, not in couchdb
<kklimonda> yup
<rye> dobey, i wonder what happens when 2 gwibber instances are running at the same time - do messages get duplicated?
<dobey> rye: they shouldn't, but they might i guess, no idea. i'm not using it because i don't want my passwords stored in couchdb
<rye> in plaintext... righ
<rye> t
<rodrigo_> yeah :(
<rye> great, with fullscreen terminal my train in LS is moving with a reduced frame rate :-/
<rye> something became wrong here...
<rye> guys, I was trying to do this on my previous work place and now I just want to ask it here - why are <a> nodes used for buttons that do not actually have the normal href attribute?
<rye> desktop+ ?
<alevine> rye, you asked me to ping you yesterday about note synchronization failing. It looks like the bug got marked a duplicate of another, but I'm still having the issue.
<dobey> rye: they are anchors for the css magic to draw the special buttons
<rye> alevine, hi!
<alevine> rye, how's it going?
<rye> alevine, do you have any recent OOPS for this?
<rye> alevine,  it looks like there are logs that were not synced from production service. And it happens to be fixed 15 hours ago
<rye> dobey, i just don't like href="#" part when this is actually not working w/o js at all
<dobey> rye: eh? href="#" works fine
<rye> dobey, # is not - in case the page is scrolled, that forces the browser to scroll it to the top. onclick="return false" will help but that might be an issue with event handlers
<dobey> eh
 * rye never tried mixing these two
 * dobey considers the web to be defective by design
<rye> dobey, yes, UI in HTML is
<rye> dobey, but we don't have much choice at the moment, XUL ?
<dobey> xul is not a choice, it's an abomination
<dobey> and no the answer isn't to use xul
<dobey> i don't know why forms don't use proper standard form elements any more
<alevine> rye, I will get you a new OOPS-id now
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=id
<rye> alevine, ok, thanks
<alevine> rye, can I make one right now? or do you need an old one but not that old? :)
<rye> alevine, if it has happened an hour ago - that would be great. But if not, then a new one would do, but we will need to wait for an hour for it to become accessible
<alevine> rye, none an hour ago. OOPS-ID-1530appserver70605 is one I generated right now
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<alevine> will try to remind you at noon
 * rye reboots
<rye> test
<rye> ubottu, test
<ubottu> hrm?
<rye> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<alevine> rye, it's been an hour ;) OOPS-ID-1530appserver70605
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rye> alevine, while I am waiting for a meaningful answer from the the team, could you please check whether the same happens on https://edge.one.ubuntu.com ?
<alevine> rye, you mean change my notes server to that?
<rye> alevine, ah, you are syncing tomboy, right... hm, no, then this is better not to do since that will reset the sync state
<alevine> rye, I will be away from my desk for the next hour or so. I will ping you when I'm back if you're still here. Thanks!
<rye> alevine, thanks!
<dumpa> hi
<rye> dumpa, hi!
<dumpa> anyone having trouble with notes sync
<dumpa> ?
<dumpa> I get [ERROR]: Synchronization failed with the following exception: Unexpected character '<' at [1:1]
<rye> dumpa, are you able to open the notes via the web ui?
<alevine> rye, I'm back if you need any more info
<rye> alevine, the team is now investigating why oopses are not properly generated on the production machines
<dumpa> rye, yes I just did
<rye> alevine, but... are you able to access your notes at https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/ ?
<alevine> rye, yes
<rye> dumpa, ok, how many notes do you have, rough estimate
<dumpa> hundreds I guess
<dumpa> more than 500
<alevine> rye, I have 31 notes
<rye> dumpa, ok, i am thinking how to actually check what data.... Unexpected character, '<'...
<rye> dumpa, could you please start tomboy from the terminal with --debug ?
<dumpa> ok
<alevine> rye, dumpa unexpected character is what I get from the JSON parser
<alevine> in my case it is because HTML is being returned
<alevine> (the 500 error from the server)
<dumpa> alevine, I'm sorry i don't get you, what does that mean?
<rye> dumpa, the server returns the error response, not the data Tomboy expected, the first character of the response is <, from <html>
<dumpa> ok
<alevine> dumpa, and < is not a valid first character for JSON, so the parser throws that error
<dumpa> ok, so is this a known bug?
<fax> is this cloud computing?
<rye> dumpa, this is the bug that might be caused by unexpected service restarts, but I feel that it is strange that the same code works fine for web ui and oopses during the outputting the data to tomboy
<dumpa> rye, what do you mean by same code?
 * rye has an idea about what can cause that...
 * wgrant points at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/535651 again.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/535651)
<dobey> haha
<wgrant> Not really, no.
<dobey> not the bug, no
<dobey> ubottu's "list index out of range"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dobey> certainly wouldn't think of that
<wgrant> Heh.
<duanedesign>   bug 531709
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531709 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one client crashes on context menu click" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531709
<Omar> Help meee
<Omar>  wiht ubuntu one
<Omar> ayuda
<Omar> intento suscribirme y al continuar con la suscripcion me bota este error Password must be at least 8 characters long, and must contain at least one number and an upper case letter.
<dobey> duanedesign: the logs on there don't line up right. he'll need to attach a new copy of oauth-login.log that has times close to the syncdaemon.log entries
<duanedesign> thank you dobey
<dobey> duanedesign: but my guess is that syncdaemon is just taking forevor to start
<duanedesign> dobey: ahh, and that would be easily confirmed with the oauth-login.log DBus Error
<dobey> duanedesign: yes, if the dates lined up it would be pretty easy to confirm :)
<duanedesign> I am just about done with my Python script that saves dpkg selections to a Couchdb and then uses that database to set the selections on other computers (after U1 syncs the DB of course :))
#ubuntuone 2010-03-11
<Bookman> I'm running an updated 10.04 Alpha and I see how to start UbuntuOne via System>Preferences>Ubuntu One>Devices>Connect, but how do I get it to start automatically upon booting up?
<duanedesign> is it possible someone could have nothing in there .cache/log file but oauth-login.log  after any substantial period of operation?
<psyphercode> honk
<ZenMondo> greetings. And "honk"
<rye> ZenMondo, hello!
<ZenMondo> Hey I have a pretty fresh WUBI installation and decided to try to setup Ubuntu One tonight.  But I can't seem to register my computer via the website.
<rye> ZenMondo, does the browser open one.ubuntu.com ?
<ZenMondo> Going straight to that it opens up what appears to be my space.  Huh. That was easy.
<rye> ZenMondo, but your system is not authorized, right? there are no records in https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<ZenMondo> ah there is one there now when I tried to connect it gave me an error. Can I rename that?
<rye> ZenMondo, I believe the renaming is not possible but what kind of error did you get?
<ZenMondo> well the first one firefox tried to connect to a port (5115 maybe) on localhost which was denied and then the second one I got an error of something like there was no auth token
<ZenMondo> hmm well I may have broke something now. Sorry. I disconnected the computer so I could reconnect with a more decent name than "ubuntu" but now I can't find that option
<rye> ZenMondo, you can remove the entry from the list of the machines
<ZenMondo> yeah I did that, but now I can't find where to add it back
<rye> ZenMondo, you will need to quit the applet (the cloud icon) and start it again. Upon restart and reconnection it should trigger the new registration process
<ZenMondo> Hmm I see no cloud icon
<rye> in case it breaks on localhost access... hm...
<ZenMondo> I have tried restarting
<rye> ZenMondo, can you select UbuntuOne from the menu - Applications/Internet/Ubuntu One ?
<ZenMondo> yep and I get a little dialog box with two options to Show Icon and Connect on Start and a close button
<rye> ZenMondo, could you please set "Show Icon" to "Always" and then you wil be able to quit the applet and start it again
<ZenMondo> yeah did that still no good just gonna kill -9 the process
<ZenMondo> ok got it running now
<ZenMondo> and that time the registering process worked. :) thanks for your help
<ZenMondo> and thanks for not making me resort to "this would be so easy in windows" trolling. :)
<rye> ZenMondo, I did not ask you to reboot the machine :)
<rye> ZenMondo, though this is strange that firefox was not able to access localhost.
<ZenMondo> yeah that was odd
<ZenMondo> it may have bumped up to something in the firewall who knows?
<rye> ZenMondo, could you please check whether you have any non-zero exception logs - ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions* ?
<ZenMondo> got two of those
<ZenMondo> ah wait one is empty
<ZenMondo> the one that has data says
<ZenMondo> 2010-03-11 01:06:16,121 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - OAuth failed: AUTHENTICATION_FAILED
<rye> ok, oauth-login.log - does that have anything about exceptions ?
<ZenMondo> no exceptions, no
<rye> aquarius, do you happen to know how I can set fake openid server to listen on all addresses, not just 127.0.0.1 ?
<aquarius> I do not
<aquarius> (why do you want to? :))
<rye> aquarius, 'cause my server instance is in virtual machine and my vms started having  slow UI for some reason
<aquarius> the problem isn't just making it listen on other addresses; you'd have to teach the auth infrastructure that the openid server isn't at 127.0.0.1:8000 but at some different address
<aquarius> ssh into the VM with port forwarding of port 8000?
<rye> aquarius, hm...
<rye> aquarius, awesome, that actually works :)
<psyphercode> rye: hey howzit going
<rye> psyphercode, hi. So far I'd like to say "it is going"
<psyphercode> :)
<psyphercode> rye: would liek to know how i can see how long it's still gonna take to index my files
<rye> psyphercode, how may files have you got?
<psyphercode> copied my whole home folder to ubuntuone
<psyphercode> 75000 plus
<psyphercode> took 3 hours to copy (dunno why it's on the same drive)
<rye> psyphercode, you have written about that in the bug report, right?
<psyphercode> and has been indexing for 3 days now
<psyphercode> yeah
<rye> psyphercode, unfortunately,  I believe i am not able to answer this question, we might need to wait for the syncdaemon team to wake up
<psyphercode> but in the bug report i said i can't open the client at 1st i thought the indexing was ginoished, now i see it's not
<psyphercode> finished*
<psyphercode> so i'm guessing when the indexing is finished the client will work again
<psyphercode> but how logn is it going to take still?
<rye> psyphercode, the question is "when" the indexing is finished
<rye> psyphercode, what client version are you using?
<psyphercode> ubuntuone-client:
<psyphercode>   Installed: 1.0.3-0ubuntu1
<psyphercode>   Candidate: 1.0.3-0ubuntu1
<psyphercode>   Version table:
<psyphercode>  *** 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 0
<psyphercode>         500 http://za.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Packages
<psyphercode>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<psyphercode>      1.0.2-0ubuntu1 0
<psyphercode>         500 http://za.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<rye> psyphercode, ok. You can actually find out what files are still not uploaded using he script posted at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/488232
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488232 in ubuntuone-client "u1sdtool should be able to show sync status of local files" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<psyphercode> it's still processing but so far it came up with this:
<psyphercode> Error: [Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class 'dbus.exceptions.DBusException'>: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<psyphercode> ]
<rye> psyphercode, press ctrl+c
<psyphercode> k
 * rye needs to update the script...
 * popey files bug 537237 and bug 537245 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537237 in ubuntuone-client "new gnome client doesn't fit well on netbooks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537245 in ubuntuone-client "client doesn't display enough data to identify machines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537245
<psyphercode> rye:  u still there?
<rye> psyphercode, yes, am
<psyphercode> is it ok if i kill the syncdaemon for now, can't work with the pc so slow
<rye> popey, bug #537237 - for my testing env with 12 machines it does not fit my 800px high screen
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537237 in ubuntuone-client "new gnome client doesn't fit well on netbooks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537237
<rye> popey, thanks for filing this, btw
<popey> np
<rye> psyphercode, hm, is syncdaemon using 100% cpu ?
<psyphercode> rye: no not 100% just disc access continuesly doing 400K/s read for 3 days now
<psyphercode> rye: firefox gryes out, nautilis greys out, can't use evolution etc etc
<rye> psyphercode, hm, could you please get the file from ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log, gzip it and send to roman.yepishev@ubuntu.com - then do u1sdtool -q and syncdaemon will quit
<rye> psyphercode, i want to find out whether that is due to hashing, querying or something else that I've not yet seen
<psyphercode>  cat ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<psyphercode> 2010-03-11 12:26:14,294 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - INFO - loading updated metadata
<psyphercode> no need to zip???
<rye> psyphercode, O_O
<rye> psyphercode, find -type f ~/.local/share/syncdaemon | wc -l ?
<rye> oops
<rye> psyphercode, find -type f ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon | wc -l ?
<rye> psyphercode, what time is now at your timezone?
<psyphercode> 12:41 (gmt +2)
<psyphercode> paths must precede expression:
<rye> psyphercode, /me wakes up. find  ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon -type f | wc -l
<psyphercode> 384034
<rye> psyphercode, ok, I believe if syncdaemon does not stop by u1sdtool -q, you can kill it
<psyphercode> u1sdtool -q
<psyphercode> ubuntuone-syncdaemon still running.
<psyphercode> kill process?
<rye> psyphercode, yes, it is reading files, not writing anything
<psyphercode> ok so not good to kill during a write?
<psyphercode> ok killed, will have to start up again tonight to run overnight, werid thing is after doing that last night this morning it looked like it was done, till i booted back up again at work and it started agin
<rye> psyphercode, right now it was busy reading the metadata - the number of the files reported by the find above is the number of files it is reading to start up
<psyphercode> rye: does it have to do that every time is starts up?
<rye> psyphercode, there is a bug report that deals with this and we are working to improve this, otherwise it is virtually unusable for a large quantity of files
<psyphercode> oh, so what the best way for to to proceed, can i delete some of the bulk that i don't need? will the metatdata still be intact. the one thing i just want to avoid at all costs is having to reupload the 4GB i had already done till this point, the last 2 is not so important. bandwidth is not cheap in my country, it's exorbitantly overpriced
<rye> psyphercode, if you remove the files that you don't need it will make the startup faster, though I am still concerned about how much the startup take
<rye> psyphercode, I am now stuffing my ubuntuone folder with more files to see how it handles that
<psyphercode> rye: should i delete the files now with the syncd stopped or start it up and then delete?
<rye> psyphercode, you may do that at any time - if this is done when syncdaemon is stopped - it fill find out about this during local rescan
<psyphercode> rye: do u think i should link the bug i posted this morning to the one you mentioned?
<rye> psyphercode, I believe the bug we are talking now is bug #436612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436612 in ubuntuone-client "Need to profile metadata loading to see if it's too slow" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436612
<rye> it is slow
<psyphercode> rye: should i give any input or is it well accepted that too many files does not work with u1?
<rye> psyphercode, i believe you should. While this is known that there are some issues with large amount of files, there is no definite statement for that
<rye> psyphercode, your data might help raising priority for this issue
<psyphercode> ok busy with it now
<psyphercode> rye: would the syncdaemon start up again by itself, afte5r i deleted those files suddenly  it's running again doing something
<rye> psyphercode, it can be started by nautilus plugin, right
<psyphercode> yeah but i didn't click on connect, would it start by just opening the folder?
<rye> psyphercode, if you don't want this to happen, you might want to remove ubuntuone plugin for nautilus
<rye> psyphercode, plugin asks syncdaemon for the status of the files and if it is not running then it is started by dbus
<psyphercode> rye: so it will start by itself just by opening the u1 folder?
<rye> psyphercode, yes
<psyphercode> ok good to know
<psyphercode> rye: that line count still says 384k, will it eventually re-index and see that it's now less?
<rye> psyphercode, yes, after syncdaemon finishes loading and performs local rescan... and I believe it has not, right?
<psyphercode> don't think so, will hav eto leave it again overnight
<psyphercode> only 16k files now, 4GB
 * rye testing ubbottu
<rye> testing LP:1 item
 * rye finishes testing ubottu
<Lord_Devi> Hello. I am having some difficulties finding instructions on a headless(sync daemon only, no gui) install of ubuntuone. The closest thing I can find so far is 'man u1sync(1)', but this is not quite what I was looking for. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<rye> Lord_Devi, currently you will need a gui to launch browser to authorize the machine or you can use ssh with X forwarding but that might not work properly
<rye> Lord_Devi, what version of ubuntuone are you running ?
<Lord_Devi> Good question. It's a fresh install of Mint. I have deliberately not installed the -gnome ubuntuone-client yet, as I'm trying to figure out this headless thing..
<Lord_Devi> u1sync has an option for "authorizing this computer", but I haven't tried it.. I was confused because I was not seeing switches for providing usernames or passwords or anything..
<Lord_Devi> UbuntuOne 1.0.3 btw
<duanedesign> good morning!
<rye_mobile> ubottu, ping
<ubottu> One ping only, Vassily.
<alevine> rye, rye_mobile, just want to keep you reminded of the notes problem :) same deal as usual, i'm here for most of the next 8 hours if i can help
<rye_mobile> pfibiger, are oopses now properly registered?
<pfibiger`> rye_mobile: rollout to appservers is today.
<pfibiger`> rye_mobile: it hasn't happened yet. once that happens, we are hopeful all oopses will appear.
<rye_mobile> ok, then hopefully we will be able to find out what's wrong with tomboy sync today.
<alevine> sounds good. just ping me when you need me
<rye_mobile> alevine, thanks for pinging me. One question - are all your notes displayed properly in the web ui?
<alevine> rye_mobile, I haven't looked at all of them but I have not found one that isn't displayed properly
<rye_mobile> alevine, ok
<alevine> rye_mobile, so I think my answer is to you  is...the web UI is working 100%
<alevine> i just tested editing a note and it worked fine
<rye_mobile> ok. returning to the base i.e. to the workstation...
<radix> hi guys, are there known issues with setting up tomboy notes synchronization on karmic? the initial authentication process isn't working for me
<radix> When I click the "Add This Computer" my browser just spins
<radix> and eventually tomboy says "authorization failed, try again"
<dobey> hey radix
<radix> hey dobey :)
<dobey> there appears to be some weirdness with the oauth token process at the moment, and we're poking at it
<radix> cool, glad you're aware of it
<dobey> radix: how you been?
<radix> dobey: pretty good :-) yourself?
<dobey> good
<dobey> trying to get all this stuff done for lucid :)
<radix> yeah, I know how it is!
<dobey> hopefully the oauth bit will be fixed soon
<dobey> wow
<dobey> i just got re-tweeted by a bot that apparently re-tweets everything with "#usability" in it
<dobey> ...including it's own tweets
<mandel> dobey, "useful" hehe
<rye> alevine, could you please crash our server now?
<alevine> rye, sure :)
<alevine> rye, OOPS-ID-1531appserver88671
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rye> alevine, great!
<alevine> rye, let me know if you need anything else
<rye> alevine, sure. I just want to put an end to 'something is wrong but not clear what and where' thing
<alevine> yeah...generic 500 error makes me sad
<duanedesign> hello radix. /5
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> i need to get better at using my screen shortcuts :P
<radix> hi! :-)
<duanedesign> radix: heh I think i was gonna ask you a couple hours ago what version of Ubuntu One you were using. Seems i got distracted...
<duanedesign> radix: i notice you mentioned you were having trouble with Tomboy notes. But i guess that is server side probablly anyway
<radix> duanedesign: I'm just using tomboy on karmic
<radix> yeah
<radix> I haven't set up any ubuntu one stuff on this machine
<radix> like, I the remote fs thing
<duanedesign> radix:ahh yeah. I always think of them, incorrectly, as all one thing. Tobboy, Evolution, U1 sync
<splashote> how do I start the client from the terminal? the menu entry is gone.
<duanedesign> splashote: are you on Karmic or Lucid?
<splashote> karmic
<duanedesign> splashote: you can start the applet with: ubuntuone-client-applet
<duanedesign> splashote: you can use the command:  ps uaxxc | grep ubu
<duanedesign> to see what is running (client/syncdaemon)
<splashote> it's weird. "not installed" but it is definitely installed!
<duanedesign> splashote: ohhh. You must be running the PPA version
<duanedesign> it doesnt have an applet anymore
<splashote> ok, but how do I find out if it is running or working at all?
<duanedesign> splashote: they have moved the applet menu to the "Me Menu'. But of course Karmic doesnt have that.
<duanedesign> only lucid
<duanedesign> you can run:  ubuntuone-client-preferences
<splashote> ok, so i get rid of the ppa.
<splashote> ok
<splashote> i just get rid of the PPA... thanks for your help!
<duanedesign> splashote: also look at man u1sdtool
<duanedesign> there are some usefull commands in there
<alevine> rye, were you able to find that error report?
<rye> alevine, we are working on oops reporting now
<alevine> rye, thanks
<dbell> Hi, wondering if its possible to get a little help in here. I've got lucid on my laptop and desktop. My desktop is setup from some time ago for ubuntu one, but I'm setting my laptop now, so I go to System, Preferences and hit ubuntu one
<dbell> when I hit that im on ubuntu signin, so i do that and add my computer, and which point im put itno the my files page on one.ubuntu.com. However when I open nautilus theres no ubuntu one folder, and when i click ubuntu one from system menu, it brings me back to adding my computer.
<dbell> Launching the same ubuntu one from system menu on the desktop tells me that the computer has been added to the list of devices, any idea whats up here?
<rye> dbell, if your computer has not authorized before you might experience a problem with authorization that is happening right now
<rye> we are working to identify the issue at the moment
<dbell> Ok, so its a known issue? That's cool I'm not in any immediate need - just wanted to check if it was something my end, and if not if I should submit a bug.
<rye> dbell, yes, this is a known issue, it is affecting tomboy authorization and ubuntuone client access.
<dbell> Ok then I will stop needlessly hitting the Ubuntu one icon in System Menu and trying to authorise ;) thanks for your help
<rye> dbell, thank for the question!
<rye> thanks
<huntz0r> I'm a bit late to the party here, can I ask is there a problem with authorizing and then syncing with ubuntu one atm?  Set up a VM for myself to test out something I'm working on and its not hooking up to my ubuntuone.  The website says its authorized but I'm not getting files back :-(
<rye> huntz0r, yes, there is currently an issue with auth
<huntz0r> Ok, thanks rye
<rye> huntz0r, we have posted an update to identica/twitter. trying to find out what is the issue ATM
<huntz0r> rye, thanks for the extra info, found the twitter feed.
<rye> huntz0r, you are welcome. Sorry for the issue you are experiencing.
<huntz0r> rye, no worries!  I had thought it was me doing something stupid before i joined the irc and saw dbell's message! :-)
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: Authorization for new machines: https://launchpad.net/bugs/537525 | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu One
#ubuntuone 2010-03-12
<psyphercode> honk
<duanedesign> hello psyphercode
<psyphercode> hi duanedesign
<psyphercode> rye: has been helping me with indexing problem i have been having when uploading thousands of files
<psyphercode> i just want to understand the process, why it's not a relatively instant thing to "read" the files. i understand idexeing could take a while but once indexed what is it "reading" for more than 2 hours?
<rye> psyphercode, have you been able to pass through the initial Loading updated metadata ?
<rye> in syncdaemon.logs
<rye> hi
<psyphercode> rye: hi
<psyphercode> rye: i'm not sure how do i check that
<rye> psyphercode, you can open ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> and poof he appears ;)  hello rye
<psyphercode> :)
<psyphercode> rye:  i think it has
<psyphercode> 2010-03-12 12:43:33,748 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.local_rescan - INFO - start scan all shares
<psyphercode> last line
<rye> duanedesign, I've been here for an hour or so... still waking up...
<psyphercode> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/393973/
<rye> psyphercode, ok, metadata loading took 3:30
<rye> psyphercode, and now the local rescan is heavily using the hdd, right?
<psyphercode> rye: ok but i still see the syncd doing something in iotop, the client applet is not connecting and uploading, it did this morning but i had to reboot my pc so now it's "reading" again
<rye> psyphercode, hm, do you have other syncdaemon.logs  in that dir?
<rye> psyphercode, they may have the info about how much time it took it all to upload all the stuff
<psyphercode> -rw-r--r-- 1 ruald ruald  316246 2010-03-12 06:11 syncdaemon.log.2010-03-12_07-15-58
<psyphercode> -rw-r--r-- 1 ruald ruald 1048421 2010-03-12 08:08 syncdaemon.log.2010-03-12_07-15-59
<psyphercode> -rw-r--r-- 1 ruald ruald 1048529 2010-03-12 08:09 syncdaemon.log.2010-03-12_08-08-56
<psyphercode> -rw-r--r-- 1 ruald ruald  987617 2010-03-12 10:18 syncdaemon.log.2010-03-12_10-23-13
<psyphercode> -rw-r--r-- 1 ruald ruald    1074 2010-03-12 11:14 syncdaemon.log.2010-03-12_11-40-05
<psyphercode> ye lots
<duanedesign> rye: mee too. havent finished my first cup of coffee
<duanedesign> rye: i finished my Python script \o/
<rye> duanedesign, congrats! was that the issue with the view in the end?
<duanedesign> rye: i went ahead and went through  the process to get my blog onto Planet Ubuntu so when i blog about it hopefully it will reach a wider audience
<duanedesign> rye: yeah. Thank you for the help
<rye> psyphercode, hm, could you gzip all them and send to my email - roman.yepishev@ubuntu.com. I will post the relevant info here. That files may contain some filenames that you might not want to share with the broad audience
<psyphercode> done
<psyphercode> so what is it exactly doing when the deamon starts up and reads the files?
<rye> psyphercode, during first metadata loadin stage it scans the metadata folder (the one with 300k+ files in your case) and loads it into memory. These files contain the info about sync state, size, etc.
<rye> psyphercode, then the local rescan is performed - the daemon is traversing the filesystem to find out whether there are any changes to what it has just read.
<ub0neUser> hi everybody
<ub0neUser> can't connect to ubuntu one note "Something has gone wrong (500)" OOPS-ID-1532appserver50924 for 2-3 weeks do you have the same issue?? files and notes synch works fine on ubuntu client side
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/393987/
<rye> psyphercode, ^ metadata loading: 41 minute, Local rescan - 16 minutes
<psyphercode> rye: no that metadat scan, could it not be indexed once and the information saved in a small file which is read instantly instead. then the local rescan can be done? surely doing it the way it's being till now is alwasy going to be slow, no matter what, and the more files u use the slower it gets. think they whole method need to be thought over again
<rye> psyphercode, this is what currently being discussed
<psyphercode> rye: so you saying it's actually finished?, then why am i still seeing disc activity and i cannot use the applet?
<rye> even... "this is exactly what is being discussed right now"
<psyphercode> rye: ok cool
<rye> psyphercode, no, these logs are from the previous run that has everything finished locall (took an hour to do all that :-/ )
<psyphercode> oh ok
<rye> ub0neUser, are you able to check whether that happens to you all the time or notes interface are sometimes accessible?
<ub0neUser> rye, for 2-3 weeks all the time from firefox opera ie7 using ubuntu Karmic/lucid or XP machine
<kklimonda> hmm.. any idea why can't I authorize my computer with ubuntu one notes? it's waiting for localhost currently (and nothing is listening on localhost:8000)
<rye> kklimonda,  Known Issues: Authorization for new machines: https://launchpad.net/bugs/537525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537525 in ubuntuone-servers "OAuth dance is broken with TransactionRollbackError" [Critical,In progress]
<kklimonda> rye: ok, thanks :)
<rye> kklimonda, you are welcome. This is now being investigated. Existing auths are not affected
<ub0neUser> have a nice day
<mnc2> §°NVSAaù
<mnc2> +ì6957651\146789ì+è'-586yr4q1\y*+-'èà
<mnc2> Sorry that was an error with keyboard
<rye> anybody receiving OOPSes while syncing their tomboy instances here?
<psyphercode> rye:  no mine just synced fine
<duanedesign> '
<rye> duanedesign, do you sync tomboy notes with u1?
<duanedesign> rye: yesw sir
<rye> duanedesign, no errors during sync?
<duanedesign> rye: I synced yesterday fine
<duanedesign> let me try...
<rye> what do I need to do to crash it... grrr
<Bookman> I noticed that recently Ubuntu One does not start automatically upon booting and also there is no more feeback as to when everything has been synced up.  How does one know when all files have been synced?
<dbell> in lucid at least, folders that are ubuntu one synced and uploaded have a green tick on the folder and files, i think!
<rye> dbell, I am not sure about folders, the files are ok, though (and it was actually fixed last year but not released to ubuntu updates)
<Bookman> Yes, but there used to be a notification that all files were updated.  The green ticks are only on files that have been downloaded.  What if I'm waiting for it to go get a file?
<duanedesign> yes my Lucid install has been pretty good about showing me the status of my files/folders using emblems
<alevine> hey rye, it's that time of the day again :)
<rye> alevine, I've been really waiting for you - could you please crash it again? This starts to be silly, OOPSes are generated but not visible
<alevine> rye, hah. sure
<alevine> rye, OOPS-ID-1532appserver68066
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rye> alevine, do you remember having some notes that do not carry any text, only title?
<alevine> rye, very possible, want me to check?
<rye> alevine, i believe i found what causes all this mess
<alevine> wooop!
<rye> if note content is blank then the sync does not work properly
<alevine> rye, by blank do you mean completely blank? or just has "{TITLE}\n"
<rye> alevine, some that only have title
<alevine> rye, can you see the title of the note that's breaking it?
<rye> alevine, unfortunately no, but I may have a script that might help you - that was meant to fix the notes that were blanked by the bug we were experiencing
<rye> alevine, I still hope this is the reason, I am just out of variants right now
<rye> and it gives the same unmeaningful error message on the staging, so , I just hope
<rye> alevine, bug #524339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524339 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy notes are blank after sync" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524339
<alevine> rye, I just went thru all my notes and one was blank (besides the title). I typed one character and synced and it still failed
<rye> alevine, there is some magic with couchdb involved
<rye> the sync fails not during upload but during download
<rye> alevine, you might want to look at your couchdb database - http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2010/02/ubuntu-one-internals-notes.html
<rye> alevine, you will find the note id that is causing this issue by grepping through ~/.local/share/tomboy - the notes are stored there. Grep for the title and you will find the UUID that can be looked up directly in futon interface
<rye> when you find the note, you will be able to modify the content - just put any character there (doubleclick the value field and type e.g. "abc"). Save the note and wait for replication to catch up (10 minutes interval)
<rye> after that your couchdb will push the notes that were changed to the server and next sync will be successful
<alevine> rye, thanks for all this. I'm going to save what you said, and I'll get back to you :) can't give 100% attention at the moment
<rye> if it is then please comment on bug #538140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538140 in ubuntuone-servers "Blank note content in HTML format causes server oops during HTML to TomboyXML conversion" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538140
<rye> alevine, and thank you very very very very much for your attention to this!
<alevine> rye, I appreciate your help!
<alevine> rye, I am grepping for the title of the note that had no characters?
<rye> alevine, yup
<rye> sorry, need to grab some air now, will return in some hour or so...
<alevine> rye, sure! thanks again
<alevine> rye, for when you get back - interestingly I have no notes db showing in futon. just 'users' and 'management'
<oly> hi, having some issues with ubuntu one, i can not auth my machine i have tried removing it from the web interface and running u1sync --authorize it pops up the web interface and lets me add the computer but is still not authorized
<oly> there is also no entry in passwords and encryption keys
<oly> any suggestions on what i can try ?
<oly> or where it may be going wrong ?
<joshuahoover> oly: sorry for the problems, please see bug #537525 as that is causing the authorization failures right now...we're trying to get it fixed asap
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537525 in ubuntuone-servers "OAuth dance is broken with TransactionRollbackError" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537525
<oly> no problems at least i knwo it not just me :)
<joshuahoover> oly: no, not just you :)
<duanedesign> trying to find the bug report about new metadata_6 being run on older U1 software. Anyone able to lay hands on that quickly, i cant seem to find it?
<duanedesign> bug 517505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517505 in ubuntuone-client "Right click on applet at computer startup made syncdaemon crash" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517505
<duanedesign> I seem to get better search results using Gmane than I do with Launchpad when searching bugs
<alevine> anybody know why when trying to authorize tomboy with ubuntuone, the request to http://localhost:8000/tomboy-web-sync times out with (504) Gateway Time-out.?
<duanedesign> hello alevine
<alevine> duanedesign, hi :)
<alevine> so the full story is rye got me looking into the couchdb of my notes and I saw there was no notes db, so I decided to clear my synchronization settings and resave
<duanedesign> bug 537525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537525 in ubuntuone-servers "OAuth dance is broken with TransactionRollbackError" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537525
<rye> alevine, me is back...
<duanedesign> thats the gateway time out
<rye> ahhhh...
<rye> no notes db ???
<duanedesign> o/ rye
<rye> duanedesign, me is back with fresh mind and still seeing gw timeouts. grrrr
<alevine> not sure how my notes db got deleted
<alevine> but the timeout seems to be happening on my localhost?
<duanedesign> rye: did you get a chance to try those Launchpad GreaseMonkey scripts
<duanedesign> rye: one of the scripts, not sure which, takes you to Gmane to search bug report/comments. I find it gives good results.
<rye> duanedesign, most of the time I keep a mental cache of the bugs that are strange
<duanedesign> i use lots of tomboy notes ;)
<duanedesign> but you might find this interesting. http://search.gmane.org/?query=&author=Roman+Yepishev&group=gmane.linux.ubuntu.bugs.general&sort=date&DEFAULTOP=and&xFILTERS=Glinux.ubuntu.bugs.general-Aroman---A
<rye> duanedesign, wow, I write bugs...
<duanedesign> rye: only 201 matching articles ;
<duanedesign> ;)
<duanedesign> rye: i found it gave me better search results when i wanted to search bugs.
<rye> duanedesign, I remember using google search to find lp bugs...
<duanedesign> thought you might find it usefull
<duanedesign> rye: i was just thinking that,lol
<rye> duanedesign, I have installed greasemonkey (got it uninstalled during recent java plugin tests), grabbed them from lp 2 days ago... ready to test... need 10 minutes before iso finishes d/ling
<duanedesign> rye: onr other thing. i was on the Launchpad blog and they are going to have a series of posts on launchpadlib. Not sure how in depth they might get, but might be something to keep an eye on. Could be interesting.
<duanedesign> http://ln-s.net/5AUk
<rye> ok, who uses evolution here?
<rye> on lucid
<duanedesign> bug 531273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531273 in ubuntuone-client "sync takes ages: 28 minutes for 1457 objects" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531273
<rye> duanedesign, I added even more objects to test the metadata loading and local rescan as well
<rye> btw, we got first ouauth tokens
<rye> alevine, hi, re notes, are you available now?
<alevine> rye, sorta :)
<alevine> i can click stuff and give you output
<rye> alevine, could you please doublecheck whether you have a notes database in your local couchdb?
<alevine> rye, I have...using that script on the site you sent before
<alevine> rye, users and management are the only databases shown when I run the script and my browser opens to http://localhost:58295/_utils/
<rye> alevine, ok, before we start doing destructive things, could you please copy ~/.local/share/tomboy to a cool and dry place ?
<rye> alevine, hm... then replication is not working
<alevine> rye, done
<rye> but let's first sort out notes then move to replication
<rye> alevine, right now if you re-associate your tomboy instance it will start asking what to do with conflicting notes
<rye> alevine, but, you can also fix notes d/ling by going to web interface, opening that note and add some content to it (i totally forgot about our web ui)
 * duanedesign wonders if bug 537138 is a dupe of 531273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537138 in ubuntuone-client "open applet, click connect, nothing happens, click on it again and crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537138
<alevine> rye, I can't reassociate my tomboy instance because I get a gateway error on the  request to http://localhost:8000/tomboy-web-sync  (504) Gateway Time-out.
<rye> alevine, right now?
<alevine> I can try again this second
<alevine> rye, it worked now
<rye> alevine, ok, the oauth works now (that's why I pinged you initially :) )
<alevine> rye, OK, now i'm back to the same place I was where it is associated and now i'm getting the OOPS 500 error :)
<rye> alevine, if you try syncing now it can produce error again
<rye> alevine, ok, that's good
<rye> alevine, could you please go to https://one.ubuntu.com/notes and look at the note that was blank ?
<rye> alevine, then edit it so that it has non-blank content and save
<alevine> rye, saved
<alevine> rye, oh hey, it looks like it's working!
<rye> alevine, could you please add some heat to bug #538140 by marking that it affects you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538140 in ubuntuone-servers "Blank note content in HTML format causes server oops during HTML to TomboyXML conversion" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538140
<alevine> just did
<rye> alevine, thanks
<alevine> the problem with this bug is no one has a way of knowing this is the bug that affects them :) they just get an oops ID
 * rye now needs to think how to make this user-discoverable. Grepping notes is good for one time operation but it is not that great...
<alevine> that is...if the user even knows how to do tomboy --debug
<rye> alevine, ok, now replication, do you have some time?
<alevine> but i suppose if they can't they're not going to launchpad
<rye> alevine, with Tomboy on Lucid it won't even give the HTML output, just unexpected char '<' and that's it
<alevine> heh
<alevine> rye, sure
<radix> woot! I authorizing temboy works now.
<radix> ahem, tomboy.
<rye> alevine, ok, first of all, could you please do the following - stop evolution with evolution --force-shutdown (just in case, some component might be running), quit ubuntuone applet and gwibber
<rye> alevine, then please shut down couchdb by executing python /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<rye> and then killall desktopcouch-service
<alevine> rye, heh, I don't know what ubuntuone applet and gwibber are
<rye> alevine, ah, you are not using file sync, right?
<alevine> I think I may have set it up
<alevine> but I'm not using it
<rye> and if you don't use gwibber - that's ok (gwibber is microblogging software for twitter, identi.ca, facebook, etc...)
<alevine> I don't think I have that installed
<rye> alevine, so we need to stop desktopcouch and desktopcouch-service
<alevine> although if it's a good twitter client for gnome...I've been looking for one
<rye> alevine, once you have done that, please run /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service from the terminal
<rye> and see whether something strange is printed
<alevine> rye, RuntimeError: Unable to find listening port
<rye> alevine, hmmmm
<rye> alevine, ok, could you please make sure that you are running all the latest software?
<alevine> ok, apt-get updating and upgrading now
<alevine> rye, all up to date
<alevine> (I was already, that is)
<rye> alevine, ok, good, i believe couchdb holds the terminl, right?
<alevine> rye, I was returned to the pronmpt after I got that runtimeError traceback
<rye> alevine, ok, could you please check that desktopcouch-service is running?
<alevine> rye, I see some "couchdb" processes running with refernces to desktop-couch in the parameters of the command
<alevine> is there any other way to check if it's running?
<rye> alevine, so desktopcouch-service died. awesome
<rye> started up couchdb and died
<alevine> ps axf | grep desktopcouch-service shows nothing
<rye> alevine, could you start desktopcouch service again, w/o stopping it?
<rye> alevine, wait..
<alevine> rye, i'm not sure how to start or stop desktop couch. I'm ignorant to most of the desktop stuff, I'm just a web developer that uses ubuntu :)
<rye> alevine, could you please copy & paste the output of ps auxww | grep [b]eam ?
<rye> to paste.ubuntu.com - that would be long one
<rye> a
<alevine> rye, http://pastebin.com/CeBGVNzu
<rye> alevine, firing up and upgrading my karmic vm...
<alevine> sounds good
<rye> There was a network error communicating with UNKNOWN
<rye> awesome message from gwibber
<rye> alevine, could you please paste cat /proc/27853/net/tcp ?
<alevine> rye, http://pastebin.com/ySbSthBy
<rye> alevine, ok, I belive I have the info to test the port detection. Will you be able to visit #ubuntuone on Monday since it is getting really late here?
<rye> alevine, I will find out how the regexp works and will be able to assist more in getting desktopcouch replication working
<alevine> rye, I'll be here unless I'm doing something urgent at work... I'm going to add #ubuntuone to my channel list. you can ping me if i forget
<alevine> rye, thanks for helping me get tomboy sync working...have a great weekend
<rye> alevine, ok, thanks. While there is a newer version of couchdb in lucid I just want to make sure that it is not broken in the same way
<alevine> ok :)
<rye> and if that is happening due to some local modifications then we will know what exactly needs to be done to work in such conditions
<rye> alevine, and again, thanks for crashing the service!
<rye> and sorry that it took so long to find out
<alevine> hah! i won't say my pleasure but i'm glad i helped you get it fixed for everybody who might be having the same problem
<duanedesign> have a good weekend rye
<rye> duanedesign, thanks!
<rye> and everyone here, have a good weekend!
<Bookman> I cannot seem to be able to figure out an issue I'm having with my Ubuntu One here.  Earlier today I was working on one computer using 9.10 and I deleted one directory from my Ubuntu One directory and put another one in its place.  I am on another machine with 10.04 on it.  The directory shows up with a green checkmark, but nothing is inside.
<Bookman> u1sdtool -s reports no errors
<Bookman> And if I go to the web interface, the directory does not show up at all.
<Bookman> Here is the complete output of u1sdtool:
<Bookman> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<Bookman>     connection: With User With Network
<Bookman>     description: processing queues
<Bookman>     is_connected: True
<Bookman>     is_error: False
<Bookman>     is_online: True
<Bookman>     queues: IDLE
#ubuntuone 2010-03-13
<ax> so i went through the tutorial about evolution contacts with ubuntu-one, but.. i don't actually see how they are connected to ubuntu-one
<ax> it uses this 'couch-db' thing, and in the preferences i see a few settings that can be changed, desktop, system wide or remote.. but the tutorial doesn't say anything about it
<huntz0r> Morning all, was wondering if someone could help me out.  My desktop couch database doesn't seem to be replicating between machines.  On my lucid vm I get an INFO message saying that there is "No o.u.c key. Maybe there's uo.c key?" And then straight after that an ERROR saying "Couldn't talk to 'https://one.ubuntu.com/api/account'. Got HTTP 400".  Any ideas?
<huntz0r> (info grabed from .cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log)
<rye> notes web ui is broken again :-/
<rye> for those who have links in their notes
<rye> filing-a-bug :-/
<rye> no, it seems to be rye-specific, file-o-bug canceled for now, need more investigation
<ax> so i just installed the ubunt update and now ubuntu-one isn't in my web folder of my applications menu
<duanedesign> what is the default upload/download rate?
#ubuntuone 2010-03-14
<Chipaca> duanedesign: unlimited
<duanedesign> Chipaca: thank you
<jdos2> Morning, all- anyone on that can help with an Evolution Contacts- to Ubuntu One synchronization problem? Couch doesn't ask me for authorization, so I have authentication errors in the sync daemon log.
<jdos2> Anyone know when the UbuntuOne Support folks usually start to show, please?
<xjds535> Anyone on that knows how to get couchdb to sync contacts with Ubuntu One?
<xjds535> Anyone on who'd explain how to get couchdb talking with Ubuntu One, please?
<rye> xjds535, hi, what release are you running?
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: None | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu One
<mesula> Lucid ubuntuone integration looks awesome, but does anyone know about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/538602
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538602 in ubuntuone-client "ValueError: Write limit must be greater than 0." [Undecided,New]
<xjds535> Hiya, Rye- sorry, I believe I was closing the laptop up as I saw you ask which version I'm running.\
<xjds535> Latest Ubuntu 9.10, nothing else special really. I can pull the `aptitude` if you'd like.
<xjds535> Or if it would help, rather.
<rye> xjds535, is you host paired with ubuntuone ?
<xjds535> Oh. yes. Very much so. File sync and Tomboy work very well.
<rye> xjds535, so i believe it is paired
<xjds535> The only sync that doesn't is couchdb (contacts) and it looks like my auth is bad.
<xjds535> I've performed several of the "reset Couch" tasks, deleting keys from "Password and Encryption Keys", deleting the coucn configuration DIRECTORIES...
<mesula1> rye: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/538602
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538602 in ubuntuone-client "ValueError: Write limit must be greater than 0." [Undecided,New]
<rye> xjds535, you might want to look at your replication log
<rye> mesula1, yes?
<xjds535> Yeah- I can post that. Says that it can't load a particular URL- and when I try to go there via the browser, I see it's because authentication isn't right.
<xjds535> I don't know if it's related, but I have the same machine listed twice with two different (KEY-GOES-HERE).
<rye> xjds535, the replication log might contain some secret tokens, so that it should not be posted w/o editing the sensitive parts
<rye> xjds535, this is not critical, though... is the URL in form https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/u/number/number ?
<xjds535> May I post in here, please?
<xjds535> here's the default desktop-couch-replication.log
<xjds535> could not open https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/uXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXcontacts/
<xjds535>  ERROR    can't replicate 'contacts'  'http://localhost:35620/' <== {'source': 'contacts', 'target': {'url': 'https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/u%XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXcontacts', 'auth': {'oauth': {'consumer_secret': 'hammertime', 'token': '<short token>', 'consumer_key': 'ubuntuone', 'token_secret': '<Big long token>'}}}}
<rye> xjds535, is there anything else in the log, i.e. why the replication failed?
<rye> xjds535, you won't be able to access it via browser because your browser has not got the token for that and actually, the web access to couchdb in web browser is pretty limited on the server-side
<xjds535> Understood- I was hoping that I could get a minimum session. Here's the Python traceback:
<xjds535> Traceback (most recent call last):
<xjds535>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/desktopcouch/pair/couchdb_pairing/couchdb_io.py", line 252, in replicate
<xjds535>     content=record)
<xjds535>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/couchdb/client.py", line 985, in post
<xjds535>     **params)
<xjds535>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/couchdb/client.py", line 1029, in _request
<xjds535>     raise ResourceNotFound(error)
<xjds535> I've removed and re-added the machine to Ubuntu One- I've deleted all references to Ubuntu One in my "Password and Encryption Keys" list.
<xjds535> (And let it come back with an "always allow.")
<xjds535> I've gone so far as to completely remove my local couch Database and let it get set up again.
<rye> xjds535, hm, ok , look at http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting - there is a script called ubuntuone-couchdb-query - could you please try running it givin e.g. 'notes' as the argument
<rye> it will check whether you have the auth required for accessing the server-side couchdb
<xjds535> Thanks. I DID at one time- enough to sync UP there. Last year...
<rye> xjds535, btw, if you have all the tokens removed then the startup of ubuntuone applet will re-create them
<rye> ok, me goes offline, will return here tomorrow
<rye> see you all tomorrow!
<mesula1> ks.
<mesula1> It's £10 for 4 bottles.
<mesula1> Wrong window...
#ubuntuone 2011-03-07
<karni> beuno: Thanks for the logs, I'll be improving sync shortly.
<Elktro> Never mind. Got it. My connection status was "With User Not Network". I had NetworkManager running but my internet connection interface was umanaged by it (Manually defined at /etc/network/interfaces). Apparently U1 checks the connection via nm if it is running. Stopping the NetworkManager helped.
<karni> Elktro: great :)
<Elktro> But is this a bug? Should I fill a report?
<beuno> karni, awesome, just throwing them at you as I go  :)
<karni> beuno: yes, please do. and thank you for that :)
<karni> beuno: I shall deliver apk tomorrow/tuesday
<kklimonda1> is notes syncing broken?
<karni> Elktro: I think that indeed U1 depends on NM. And I think it's a bug, please do file a bug against ubuntu-client
<beuno> karni, awesome
<kklimonda1> http://pastebin.com/89Z0XjMk bah
<facundobatista> Elktro, actually... is not a bug... it's a design decision: if NM is present, we trust it; if NM is not present, we assume we're always connected
<facundobatista> Elktro, so, if you have NM but it can not be trusted, Ubuntu One client will be fooled by it
<facundobatista> Elktro, OTOH, you could be opening a bug like "I want a configuration item that will make ubuntuone client think its connected, no matter what"... but I don't know which decision will be taken around that
<dobey> there is one
<dobey> Elktro: if you don't want to use networkmanager, you should uninstall it.
<larsemil> is there any way to export all my contacts from ubuntu one?
<rye> larsemil, since all your contacts are stored in couchdb and you can replicate the contacts between your local desktopcouch and remote database, yes, but i am not aware of the converters so far
<larsemil> rye: well it hangs evolution everytime i try to copy contacts to local phonebook
<JamesTait> Good morning, all!
<larsemil> i am so dissapointed i choose ubuntu one, now i have 200 contact that i cant copy or do anything with. if i make a .vcf out of my contacts, phone number, email etc is still not included when i insert to other programs...
<larsemil> had hoped it would have som sort of standard. but vcf cards are full of couchdb data.
<rye> larsemil, i am now working on an undelete script for couchdb and based on what I have in my repository i'll be able to output vcfs pretty easily out of the couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/desktopcouch database
<rye> larsemil, re: vcf cards are full of couchdb data - what do you mean?
<larsemil> rye: http://pastebin.com/VJarU6mW
<larsemil> rye: pastebin.com looked borked, here is another url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576897/
<rye> larsemil, X-something headers, such as X-COUCHDB-APPLICATION-ANNOTATIONS are not read by anything but the application that created them so they should be compatible
<larsemil> rye: okay. still no phone numbers or emailadresses show up when imported to other program
<larsemil> rye: TEL;X-COUCHDB-UUID="72ac4164-fa93-43e7-b0a0-30ed4e758381";TYPE=CELL:+467306 25741
<rye> larsemil, aha, ok, let me finish with undelete script and i will look at how that breaks other apps
<rye> aquarius, hi, dc_trash exists only on the client for now, is that correct?
<rye> CardinalFang, ping
<aquarius> rye, I don't know
<rye> aquarius, for some reason the notes I removed online are not marked as deleted, but are moved to dc_trash and beuno_ said cloud server still marks records as deleted, not does the move to dc_trash :-/
<rye> it looks like the whole move magic happens upon desktopcouch replication \
<rye> hm, however now it looks like dc_trash went live on the cloud server
<mandel> rye: dc_trash was added during the desktopcouch sprint, the idea is that we do remove the recprds and add then to the trash since the deleted flag was something added for funambol
<mandel> rye: funambol uses the changes api from couchdb instead of that horrible deleted flag
<mandel> aquarius: FYI ^
<rye> mandel, well, yes, so now when something gets removed online && replication is working then this document gets moved to dc_trash locally, changes are replicated online and documents get deleted from couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/../$dbname and move to couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/.../dc_trash
<mandel> rye: yes, that is the theory, the dc-trash is replicated
<larsemil> rye: i solved it by parsing the couchdb version and printing a new one
<SpamapS> So.. I'm on the latest natty packages now. Is it always going to pop up messages every 5-10 minutes? This is unbelievably annoying.
<Chipaca> SpamapS: no, it won't
<Chipaca> SpamapS: there's going to be a thingie on the unity launcher that'll report status and progress
<Chipaca> ralsina: right?
<SpamapS> But..
<SpamapS> will that make my launcher pop up as often?
<evilduanedesign> morning all
<Chipaca> evilduanedesign: since when are you evil?
<Chipaca> evilduanedesign: is our evil leaking?
<evilduanedesign> :D
<evilduanedesign> Chipaca: i am on an 'alternate' computer. Just a designation to note that I am not on my other computer or phone. I have no idea who started that naming convention.
<evilduanedesign> 0:-)
<Chipaca> evilduanedesign: phew. We work really hard at making the best evil in the world, and if it was inadvertently leaking we need to fix it asap
<evilduanedesign> lol
<CardinalFang> rye, hi
<rye> CardinalFang, hi, is documents are moved to dc_trash when desktopcouch replicates records from the server that contain deleted flag?
<rye> is it only me or scrolling in gwibber is a bit jumpy?
<CardinalFang> rye, the new client library will move them occasionally, as sort of a clean-up measure, if there's another client not moving them.
<rye> CardinalFang, okay, so e.g. if /notes/ or /contacts/ mark records as deleted, records are replicated to my local dc which is new enough for dc_trash then deleted records from the server will be moved to dc_trash (i don't have other local dc clients running atm)
<rye> CardinalFang, basically i want to know whether it is happening during replication
<CardinalFang> rye, replication doesn't cause it.  New library moves there instead of setting a flag.  New library will try to migrate all it sees when it's started.
<rye> CardinalFang, aha, ok, that explains everything
<ralsina> good morning everyone
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> dobey, mandel? :)
<mandel> me
<mandel> what a crazy group!
<mandel> ;)
<thisfred> yeah, holidays in Argentina should be outlawed, as it sort of hamstrings our team ;)
<thisfred> Or we could force people to not live in the same country
<dobey> meh
<thisfred> I'd be willing to take Hawaii for a while
<mandel> ditto
<thisfred> * DONE:
<thisfred> ** DONE review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/support-everywhere/+merge/52202
<thisfred> ** DONE review https://code.launchpad.net/~jamestait/ubuntuone-servers/facebook-contacts-sync-7/+merge/46363
<thisfred> ** DONE review https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/bindwood/migration/+merge/52193
<thisfred> ** DONE review https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntu/lucid/desktopcouch/lp726597/+merge/52249
<thisfred> ** DONE review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/services-redesign/+merge/52258
<thisfred> ** INPROGRESS bug #728722 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/dbusify
<mandel> argentina is not bad, but for english speaekers..
<thisfred> * TODO:
<thisfred> ** NEEDSREVIEW bug #702176 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/attention-seeking/+merge/52131
<thisfred> ** NEEDSREVIEW bug #702183 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/attention-seeking/+merge/52131
<thisfred> ** NEEDSREVIEW bug #723227 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/use-single-notification/+merge/52147
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "control panel should have a .service file so it can be opened through dbus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728722
<thisfred> ** INPROGRESS bug #702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> ** INPROGRESS bug #728722 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/dbusify
<thisfred> ** TODO bug #729055
<dobey> i wouldn't mind staying at theworld.ae for a while :)
<thisfred> ** TODO bug #702007
<thisfred> * BLOCKED: No
<thisfred> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702176 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Syncdaemon needs to open the control-panel to volumes when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702176
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702183 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Syncdaemon needs to open the control panel in the background and change the launcher icon to urgent when the user exceeds their quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702183
<mandel> DONE: Recovered machine from crash, (something scrwed up the loading of the kernel).More work on sso UI for windows.
<mandel> TODO: Fix named pipe branch. POC for installer. Lunch
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 723227 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "SD creates new notifications instead of updating one (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723227
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702172 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702172
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729055 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "File names should be shown on notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729055
<mandel> dobey please
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702007 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "get_all_records does not return records with their attachments (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702007
<dobey> λ DONE: new maverick-proposed upload
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #727558, mp3 install in banshee
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727558 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Need to notify user when Purchased Music folder is not subscribed (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727558
<thisfred> dobey: that all washed away though right? It was sort of a scam to begin with
<dobey> i don't think so
<dobey> but the economy probably killed it midway through
<thisfred> I think the Dutch company who moved the sand never got paid
<dobey> so it's probably only half done
<dobey> there's a difference between scandal and scam :)
<thisfred> sure
<dobey> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Dubai+-+United+Arab+Emirates&aq=0&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=55.279921,37.089844&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Dubai+-+United+Arab+Emirates&ll=25.195932,55.166473&spn=0.249769,0.144882&t=h&z=12
<dobey> see, it's there :)
<dobey> so not a scam. but alas, it is a bit incomplete in that satellite pic
<thisfred> http://www.newzglobe.com/article/20110120/nakheel-world-sinks
<mandel> yeah, the states don't look quite in place
<ralsina> theworld is actually washing away, and is currently about 40% destroyed already
<thisfred> in short, dobey, you're welcome to it, I'll take my chances with the volcanoes on Hawaii
<thisfred> ;)
<dobey> well, there's always the palms
<rye> evilduanedesign, hi, do you remember you told me about search in unity dash? I that was not you?
<thisfred> ralsina: while you're online: I'm looking at where to stay in B.A., are there any neighbourhoods you'd recommend? (We'll take interesting/lively over luxury ;)
<thisfred> we have a Rough Guide just for the city, that lists everything by neighborhood
<thisfred> This is for the post-spring vacation ;)
<thisfred> sprint, not spring
<ralsina> thisfred: there's lively and there is dedly
<ralsina> s/dedly/deadly/
<ralsina> So, for lively, I'd say find something in Palermo or Recoleta
<ralsina> You could go to San Telmo but it's a tourist trap and if you go the wrong way 5 blocks it gets dangerous
<thisfred> ralsina: thx. We get enough of that at home: http://www.abc2news.com/dpp/news/crime_checker/baltimore_city_crime/baltimore's-most-dangerous-neighborhoods
<ralsina> Well, I was a big fan of "Homicide"  :-)
<thisfred> looking into palermo & recoleta
<ralsina> If you want bars and restaurants, look close to "Plaza Serrano"
<thisfred> ralsina: then you should also watch the Wire, if you haven't. It starts slow but season 2 and 3 are really good
<thisfred> and it's all filmed near where we live :)
<ralsina> The only crime movie that makes Buenos Aires justice is "Nine Queens". If you don't mind subtitles watch it. I have been pretty much in every place that's in the movie :-)
<thisfred> ralsina: thx, I don't mind subtitles at all, I'll look it up
<ralsina> It got a US remake that sucks rocks through a garden hose
<thisfred> will avoid that then ;)
<evilduanedesign> rye: it was
<evilduanedesign> rye: guess i should be less vague :) It was me you were talking to about the dash search
<rye> evilduanedesign, do you have the search working now ?
<evilduanedesign> rye: no :(
<thisfred> dobey, mandel, could use 1 more review on both https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/attention-seeking/+merge/52131 and https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/use-single-notification/+merge/52147
<rye> evilduanedesign, install unity-place-applications and unity-place-files
<evilduanedesign> rye: cool, i will
<mandel> thisfred: puf, having pyinotify and pynotify in the same project is a PITA… I was wondering what the hell where you doing with the fs :P
<rye> evilduanedesign, after that the search will work properly!
<evilduanedesign> i am testing a C app from the command line. It loops till EOF. Not sure how I can trigger EOF from terminal to trigger result
<evilduanedesign> rye: great!
<rye> evilduanedesign, Ctrl+D ?
<thisfred> mandel: I have often wondered the reverse when coming across your stuff :)
<mandel> thisfred: besides reading the code an running the tests, is there anything else I  shall do?
<thisfred> mandel, you can try sending 100 msgs in a loop and verify that does not error, but I've done that, so if you trust me, no ;)
<evilduanedesign> thanks rye ctrl + d worked.
<joshuahoover> thisfred, aquarius: not sure if you saw, but bug #729117 was approved (ubuntuone-couch to universe)...i don't think we have to do anything else at this point according to the freeze process but i'll double check :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729117 in ubuntu "[FFE] Add ubuntuone-couch to universe (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729117
<thisfred> joshuahoover: awesome, so I can just open a bug for universe inclusion and link to the exception then, I guess?
<joshuahoover> thisfred: i guess...though that's pretty much what the ffe was for (i thought)
<joshuahoover> thisfred: i'll find out for sure in just a bit here
<thisfred> ok, thx
<karni> hi guys
<karni> beuno_: I have a question, you around?
<karni> aquarius: beuno_: what speed limits should U1F for Android have when the user is on wifi? there's no simple way to check the connection load, so we can decide on that from the connection type. i.e. when on wifi, use no more than 60%
<karni> aquarius: beuno_: when on GPRS (heh), use 30%. when on 3G use 70% etc. so that we don't clog the phone, and the browser etc is still usable.
<aquarius> karni, how do other background apps decide this? There must be prior art
<joshuahoover> dobey: ping
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<dobey> joshuahoover: hi
<joshuahoover> dobey: is there anything we need to do to get your latest maverick proposed package out there?
<karni> aquarius: any idea who syncs files in background? Dropbox certainly doesn't ;) But seriously - even music streaming takes little bandwitdth.
<karni> aquarius: I'll look around.
<aquarius> karni, I didn't necessarily mean file syncing, I was thinking of just stuff that does long-running net access. Say, for example, the youtube video uploader when you publish a video to youtube -- does it eat all bandwidth? Some only?
<dobey> joshuahoover: just wait. i pinged pitti already, and he said he would get around to approving it today
<joshuahoover> dobey: cool, thanks...just didn't want to assume there was nothing else to do and then find out otherwise :)
<karni> aquarius: yeah sure, I'll try to research
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
 * CardinalFang gets Lunch.
<kklimonda> hey, any idea why can't I connect to U1? I get http://pastebin.com/R4ridWdU
<karni> aquarius: I'm failing miserably to find such info. And youtube related serches return either google/verison imposed _size_ limits, or _time_ limits for youtube videos
<karni> CardinalFang: are there any download speed limits in the subsonic app for cached files?
<karni> CardinalFang: i.e. you can cache 30 megs, so if you're listetning to the first song, is there any bandwith limit imposed on the download speed for the rest of the files?
<karni> verterok: have you seen teh codez I've e-mailed you :)?
<CardinalFang> karni, there are limits on amount cached, and it tries to keep the next N songs ready to play.
<karni> CardinalFang: does it control the speed with which it downloads? I can't remember just that.
<CardinalFang> karni, no, it doesn't.  It's wide open.
<CardinalFang> karni, I think if It can get the song faster than it's playing it in some places, it's doing really good.  Throttling more may be bad.
<karni> CardinalFang: thanks. do you have any suggestions on how should U1F act? I was thinking 1) in auto case: 60% of current connection 2) or give the user choice in preferences screen
<karni> CardinalFang: currently we have simple throttling implemented (as in speed limits, because you can't simply know the link utilization on android)
<karni> CardinalFang: the best answer I got on #android-dev was " I'd just have a preferences activity"  :/
<CardinalFang> (I don't think you can know the total link capacity at all, except as TCP window flow control.)
<karni> well I have one. the question is, how should the auto-setting work.
<karni> CardinalFang: Right, I'm only basing estimates on the available connection type (wifi link speed, or mobile type gprs/umts/hsdpa)
<karni> so I can't do "oh.. he's using some other Internet app [browser?], so I'll throttle down"
<karni> what I can do is "I won't use higher upload rate than X and higher download rate than Y"
<dobey> man, i wish we could just do "Use X% of available bandwidth." on Linux
<karni> I guess I shouldn't worry about it on that stage. Once we get the app solid, we'll start worrying 'what if a user want's to sync tens of megs on connection type FOO'
<dobey> all these XKbps up/down entries everywhere is disturbing
<karni> dobey: that's why I intent to use "70% of HSDPA" instead of "xyz kbps" or something similar
<karni> crap. I wasted 2 hours researching and not only theres no/little info on that on the Internet, but guys at #android-dev were similarly clueless.
<dobey> heh
<karni> it's sufficient for the user to know "Ok, so Ubuntu One Files won't be using all my bandwidth and I can still surf if I need."
<dobey> thisfred: you can't use XXX/FIXME comments in u1cp. also you spelled focus wrong
<thisfred> oh, right you are
<thisfred> it's focus the next generation?
<thisfred> fixing
<dobey> sounds like the basque version of a ford
<dobey> foxus
<dobey> thisfred: but u1cp is not using u1lint, it's calling pylint
<thisfred> kk
<thisfred> tried again
<thisfred> twisted and testing BFF
<thisfred> not
<dobey> later all
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/filenames-in-notifications/+merge/52483 up for review, and I'm off to walk la dog
#ubuntuone 2011-03-08
<karni> I think I like coding during night because nobody's disturbing me. That's much more comfortable.
<karni> No phone calls, no gtalk chats, no nothing.
<duanedesign> karni: ping
<duanedesign> >:)
<karni> duanedesign: hey!
<karni> heheheh
<karni> it's ok ;)
<duanedesign> :D
<karni> it's just music, code, and.. not so evil duanedesign
<duanedesign> karni: i was aobut to catch a few zzzz
<karni> :)
<duanedesign> karni: yeah i am having trouble getting used to ircclouc
<duanedesign> irccloud*
<duanedesign> karni: i have used irssi for so long
<karni> what do you mean :)? oh. it's another irc client?
<duanedesign> oh yeah
<duanedesign> oh, yeah. That is the evilduanedesign
<karni> I see heheh :)
<duanedesign> this is me on my irssi/screen setup on my VPS. evilduanedesign is me when I am using irccloud.com, or my phone
<duanedesign> it has a neat interface and if i did not have a VPS or server I would really consider using it all the time
<karni> oh, it looks kinda nice
<duanedesign> it has the advantage of being always on
<duanedesign> so you get the scrollback like you do with ruuning irssi in GNU Screen
<karni> oh this is cool, like screen!
<karni> right
 * duanedesign nods
<karni> does it integrate with desktop notifications ;D ?
<duanedesign> ahhhh
<karni> I might give it a try one day
<karni> I kinda like the raw edge and terminal-like funcitonality of screen+irssi, but this is definitely worth checking out
<duanedesign> yeah
<duanedesign> and irssi is very fast
<karni> as fast as you can type, indeed :)
<duanedesign> GUI tend to, in my experience, lag a second or so
<karni> yup
<karni> gotta get back to eclipse, I'm getting more red underlines than I should
<karni> ;)
<karni> have some good sleep duanedesign!
<duanedesign> thanks happy coding karni
<karni> thanks duanedesign !
<duanedesign> o.
<duanedesign> (-.-)~zzZZ
<kklimonda> oh god
<kklimonda> it's after 4 am
<kklimonda> I've just spent over 4 hours writing code in Qt.. for fun..
<karni> kklimonda: :)
<karni> kklimonda: any eye-candy results?
<karni> I guess you just fell asleep ;]
<kklimonda> karni: not really, it's a simple media player
<kklimonda> to watch movies from gomtv
<karni> :)
<kklimonda> but I have to say I've never had so much fun with C++ in my life.
<kklimonda> It's like I've discovered it for the first time.
<karni> and I managed to break the notification, ops.
<kklimonda> :D
<karni> triaged.
<kklimonda> wow, I just ran out of ram..
<kklimonda> ok, I still have like 600M left.. but still..
<karni> okey, time to get some sleep. night guys!
<JamesTait> Ah, good morning, all! :D
<duanedesign> hello all
<Lunar_Lamp> 09:40:35 <    jesterina> what's the new dos2unix called again?
<Lunar_Lamp> 09:40:56 <       idimmu> isnt it just called
<Lunar_Lamp> 09:40:58 <       idimmu> dos2unix ?
<Lunar_Lamp> Yes :-/
<Lunar_Lamp> Unless you want to re-implement it in sed or something :-s
<Lunar_Lamp> Er, wrong channel/o\
<duanedesign> aquarius: good morning
<aquarius> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> aquarius: I am looking for some advice on an application I am making. I realize you are awfully busy but on the off chance that you had time in the near future I thoght I would ask.
<duanedesign> aquarius: so if you find yourself with the rare opporunity of a little free time maybe take a peak https://launchpad.net/stipple
<aquarius> duanedesign, I discovered that at the weekend; haven't had a chance to try it yet!
<duanedesign> aquarius:
<duanedesign> oops
<aquarius> duanedesign, I like the idea of it :)
<duanedesign> aquarius: cool. Just kinda stuck thinking "This could be doing its job in a better fashion". Just not sure what that better way is. I thought this is where I could benefit from some advice from someone who has been down the road before
<aquarius> duanedesign, talk to me about the issues you're thinking about
<aquarius> (I don't want to say: this is how I would design such a thing, because it's not my project. But if you say, I am struggling with this problem, I am more than happy to give you my thoughts)
<duanedesign> aquarius: my biggest concern is you currently launch the app. Click 'Sync to DB' That puts the .config files for the selected apps in Couch
<duanedesign> aquarius: then you launch the app on Computer B. Open the app and click "Sync from DB'
<aquarius> ok
<duanedesign> aquarius: I think it should probablly be a daemon?
<aquarius> I do not think so.
<aquarius> If you write a daemon which (a) runs all the time (b) requires Ubuntu One (c) monitors config files for changes (d) syncs them between machines...
<aquarius> then what you've done is reinvented the syncdaemon. :-)
<aquarius> storing the occasional attachment in desktopcouch is OK, but it's really not for storing many many files (that's what file sync is for).
 * duanedesign nods
<duanedesign> aquarius: that makes sense. might be a better idea to switch to file sync.  Because some of the plugins are syncing directories. like the emacs plug in syncs your .emcs file and emacs.d directory
<aquarius> indeed.
<aquarius> if you're syncing files, using filesync is the way forward; that's what it's for :)
<aquarius> maybe creating a custom UDF and still having manual "back up my config"/"restore my config" (which copies them in and out of the UDF)?
<duanedesign> aquarius: yeah, that makes sense. Thinking through i think that solves a lot of my iinitial concerns
<duanedesign> aquarius: thank you that was very helpful.
<ralsina> good morning everyone
<duanedesign> o/
<ralsina> \o
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> dobey: mandel: stand up in the place where you are!
<mandel> me
<dobey> thisfred: it's the end of the world as we know it.
<thisfred> * DONE bug #723227 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/use-single-notification/+merge/52147
<thisfred> * DONE bug #702183 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/attention-seeking/+merge/52131
<thisfred> * NEEDSREVIEW bug #729055 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/filenames-in-notifications/+merge/52483
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS bug #702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS bug #728722 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/dbusify
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 723227 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "SD creates new notifications instead of updating one (affects: 1) (heat: 283)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723227
<thisfred> * TODO bug #702007
<thisfred> * TODO bug #730661
<thisfred> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702183 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Syncdaemon needs to open the control panel in the background and change the launcher icon to urgent when the user exceeds their quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702183
<thisfred> dobey: I feel fine
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729055 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "File names should be shown on notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729055
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702172 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702172
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "control panel should have a .service file so it can be opened through dbus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728722
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702007 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "get_all_records does not return records with their attachments (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702007
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 730661 in ubuntuone-client "progress bar does not show up in Unity or something (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730661
<mandel> DONE: bindwood reviews. ubutu_sso teting.
<mandel> TODO: ubuntu_sso UI nad installer UI
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, confused by twisted trial, yes
<mandel> dobey: please
<dobey> λ DONE: started mp3 install checking
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #727558, mp3 install in banshee
<dobey> λ BLCK: Need webdev help.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727558 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Need to notify user when Purchased Music folder is not subscribed (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727558
<mandel> dobey, thisfred: can I have a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/run_tests_windows/+merge/52081 
<thisfred> mandel: sure, can I have one (or two) for https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/filenames-in-notifications/+merge/52483 ?
<mandel> thisfred: on it
<dobey> wtf keeps causing ubuntuone-syncdaemon to keep respawning when it crashes?
<gord> dobey, looks like gir from libdee to me
<dobey> gord: it's because gir1.2-unity-3.0 isn't depending on the dee gir package, from what i see, and seems to be correct from what kenvandine said
<kenvandine> there is a warning in the libunity build about the dee namespace
<kenvandine> dee-1.0.vapi:4.1-4.13: warning: Namespace Dee does not have a GIR namespace and version annotation
<kenvandine> namespace Dee {
<CardinalFang> Ugh.  natty-update reboots aren't making things much better lately.
<kenvandine> which seems to be why the include isn't make it into the gir
<kenvandine> the question i have is if installing that gir is enough
<dobey> gord: or were you suggesting it is what is causing the crashing?
<gord> dobey, yup, but it seems that the gir wasn't installed here as you suggested, installing it stops the crashing
<dobey> gord: it might cause the crash, but it shouldn't cause a respawn. it should just crash and burn
<kenvandine> gord, great.. so until we can figure out why is keeping the include from getting added, i can just add a depends
<dobey> kenvandine: well you had another crash, so it's probably not enough, but not sure what is :(
<kenvandine> that seems different
<dobey> maybe i should change the recommends to a conflicts
<dobey> :(
<dobey> kenvandine: the include needs to be specifide in the makefile probably
<kenvandine> it is something that changed yesterday
<kenvandine> dobey, no, that isn't the problem
<kenvandine>  dee-1.0.vapi:4.1-4.13: warning: Namespace Dee does not have a GIR namespace and version annotation
<kenvandine> that is why it isn't getting added to the gir
<dobey> kenvandine: i was looking into fixing the webkit gir similarly, but all the ones it depends on are also broken
<gord> dobey, well syncdaemon-exceptions definitely had an exception on looking up the gir for dee and it was definitely restarting constantly - thats all i know ;)
<dobey> kenvandine: the vapi has nothing to do with the gir
<kenvandine> yes it does
<kenvandine> libunity is written in vala
<kenvandine> it generated the gir from the vapi
<dobey> the gir is generated from the vapi?
<dobey> ugh
<kenvandine> yes
<dobey> so the dee gir is broken also
<dobey> is libdee in C or Vala?
<kenvandine> C
<dobey> where is libdee hosted?
<kenvandine> lp
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/libdee
<dobey> no it isn't :)
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/dee
<dobey> sigh
<kenvandine> yes it is
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> grmbl
<kenvandine> dobey, it looks like the gir generation stuff can be simplified quite a bit
<kenvandine> this was all done a while back with lots of work arounds
<dobey> oh yeah
<dobey> the dee gir build is nasty
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> this was done back when gir generation was undergoing lots of change
<kenvandine> i'll fix that up in a few
<kenvandine> in a meeting now
<lamalex> guys. you've just blown my mind. I know I've been in here and said this before, but you have so much NON. Stuff I can't even find on blogs.
<lamalex> I am amazed :D screw the haters, u1 rules
<dobey> heh
<lamalex> and $2 cheaper than amazon
<lamalex> ive never bought digital music before, this ..  doesn't feel right
<lamalex> where is the packaging.. where is the disc?
 * lamalex shudders
<lamalex> hmmm but it has me logged in with my gmail account and not my u1 account which is on my canonical.com address
<dobey> heh
<lamalex> dobey, how do I re-sign in?
<lamalex> I've been toying with starting a company that sells slips for digital downloads, but in LP packaging. So the millenials can have their digital music but still have some of the good parts of buying records
<dobey> uhm. do you have 2 accounts?
<lamalex> or in 7" packaging more likely
<lamalex> dobey, i dont think so
<lamalex> actually I guess I maybe could
<lamalex> the canonical.com one is the one signed in according to the control panel
<dobey> heh, that's why Apple did that thing with the box set junk, where you get a bunch of artwork and junk with the mp3s
<lamalex> ugh freaking apple. i swear i thought of it first :P
<dobey> amazon also has that for some albums now too
<lamalex> cd packaging though, right
<lamalex> I'm talking LPs. Full 12" record sleeves
<dobey> it's all digital, no physical anything
<lamalex> OH
<dobey> it's like a magical tarball with a bunch of useless crap in it :)
<lamalex> yeah I'm talking about the physical packaging
<dobey> you know, it's like open source, but you pay for it :P
<dobey> anyway
<lamalex> a 12" record sleeve with a slip of paper inside the size of a record with yor download code on it
<dobey> is your gmail address your default contact on lp?
<lamalex> nope
<lamalex> canonical
<dobey> oh weird
<dobey> so where are you seeing gmail being used?
<lamalex> in the checkout
<dobey> interesting
<lamalex> soo if I buy this will it be associated with my account?
<lamalex> i dont want to pay $8 and then lose it, you know?
<dobey> i am not sure
<dobey> joshuahoover: ^^ do you know anything about that?
<joshuahoover> lamalex: did your account used to have the gmail address as the default at one time?
<joshuahoover> lamalex: did you see my last question? did your account used to have the gmail address as the default at one time?
<lamalex> joshuahoover, no I hard locked :(
<lamalex> my lp account had gmail as default months ago
<dobey> lamalex: probably when you first signed up for a u1 account it did
<dobey> so that's what got pulled into the u1 accounts db
<lamalex> ok
<dobey> so it should be the same account
<lamalex> u1 shows canonical though
<dobey> lamalex: what does it show on https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/account/
<lamalex> on the web and in the gtk client shows canonical
<lamalex> which is why i'm unsure
<Chipaca> lamalex: let me look at your account
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<joshuahoover> Chipaca, dobey: i seem to recall a bug about this issue lamalex is experiencing but i can't find it :(
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: 7d are keeping a copy of the account details
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: not sure if there is an api to update we're not using, or if we need to ask them to stop caching
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: ah, ok...which is (obviously) confusing...i'll make a note to ask 7d on our call with them this week
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: ty
<joshuahoover> lamalex: so, this is something that needs fixed (either by us or 7digital), but your purchases will be on your ubuntu one account under your canonical email address
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: ah, sorry, should've said: what i just said was after i went over it all with lamalex in private :)
<Chipaca> (just to make sure this was the case)
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: ah, ok :)
<lamalex> thanks guys :)
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: ping
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, hi
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: hi! anyway we can get your branch approved since you incorporated the feedback from the first review? https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntu/lucid/desktopcouch/lp726597/+merge/52249
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, I'll ping the previous reviewer.  I thought he'd come back by now.
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: cool, thanks! :)
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, who should I ping for SRU reviews?
<dobey> CardinalFang: you should subscribe ubuntu-sru to the bug iirc
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<dobey> CardinalFang: hrmm, the merge is wrong though. it needs to get uploaded to lucid-proposed (which i think anyone can do), an archive admin approve it there, bugs verified, then it will get released to -updates if everything passes
<dobey> CardinalFang: also, there's already a 0ubuntu3.1 in -updates i believe
<nhaines> Since yesterday's natty updates, ubuntuone-syncdaemon uses all my CPU and crashes and restarts constantly.
<dobey> nhaines: apt-get remove gir1.2-unity-3.0 for now
<nhaines> dobey: that fixed the problem immediately.  :)
<dobey> CardinalFang: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/desktopcouch/0.6.4-0ubuntu3.1
<nhaines> It doubtless introduced other problems, but since this is a laptop I'll deal with that for a bit.  :)
<dobey> nhaines: i don't think anything else is using unity via gir right now, so it shouldn't have caused any more issues by removing it
<rye> dobey, hi, I am not really here but what's the bug number for current unity-introduced syncdaemon crashing?
<dobey> i don't remember
<dobey> looks like bug #731023
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 731023 in libunity (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with ImportError in get_interfaces_for_object(): No module named Dee (affects: 104) (dups: 42) (heat: 450)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731023
<rye> dobey, thanks, will do a bugpattern now
<rye> great
<rye> vim is broken
<dobey> i've been saying that for years!
<dobey> </zing>
<rye> dobey, no, well, today it is broken due to package dependency and this is the first time my lovely vim is handled by command-not-found
<nhaines> 10:08 < rye> great
<nhaines> 10:08 < rye> vim is broken
<nhaines> 10:09 < dobey> i've been saying that for years!
<nhaines> 10:09 < dobey> </zing>
<nhaines> Yay, I hate using PuTTY and Windows
<rye> ok, bugpattern is set
<rye> http://ubuntuone.com/p/gjv/
<rye> dobey, will add your workaround to the bug report
<dobey> i did
<dobey> what i really want is for it to stop respawning
<rye> dobey, hm, yes, argh, did not update the page before posting :(
<apw> are we aware that U1 is DOSing our users on login?
<rye> apw, yes, bug #731023
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 731023 in libunity (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with ImportError in get_interfaces_for_object(): No module named Dee (affects: 105) (dups: 43) (heat: 458)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731023
<rye> apw, unity is to blame
<apw> it is restarting the daemon on crash every 30s?
<dobey> every 30 seconds?
<dobey> that seems like a long time
<dobey> and not in line with what everyone else is seeing
<joshuahoover> dobey: so i tested bug #661292 with the latest ubuntuone-client package installed 1.4.6-0ubuntu2 and it still doesn't appear to work without killing nautilus
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 661292 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Nautilus is not aware of published files (affects: 7) (dups: 4) (heat: 40)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661292
<CardinalFang> dobey, thanks for the tip about the version.  It appears there's a lp:ubuntu/lucid-updates/.... source-package tree.
<apw> well it may be more often, but whoever is respawning it is fail regardless of why its restarting
<dobey> joshuahoover: did you wait?
<rye> apw, sudo apt-get remove gir1.2-unity-3.0
<dobey> CardinalFang: yeah there is, also one for lucid-proposed
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah...i waited...tried it a few times just to be sure
<dobey> huh
<dobey> le sigh
<dobey> joshuahoover: are you using i386 or amd64 in the vm?
<joshuahoover> dobey: i386
<rye> ok, bugpattern is already in action
<dobey> joshuahoover: hrmm, something is not right then, because my patch is being applied in the build log, so it's there
<joshuahoover> dobey: is there something i can check?
<joshuahoover> dobey: i know i have the latest proposed package installed according to apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client but is there something else i should check?
<dobey> joshuahoover: and it's 0ubuntu2?
<joshuahoover> dobey: yep
<dobey> i don't know
<rye> well
<rye> we won't receive any more bug reports for this issue
<dobey> i think something is maybe not right in your vm perhaps
<rye> because apport breaks on that
<rye> so sweet
<dobey> i wonder if rick can verify it
 * dobey uploads a quick change to u1client to make the unity caused crashiness stop
<nhaines> dobey: yay
<sinzui> help ubuntuone-syncd is taking 100% CPU. it is respawning every 1.5 seconds. I cannot work. What can I do?
<sinzui> I could uninstall all ubuntuone, but I just want to stop it today
<dobey> sinzui: uninstall gir1.2-unity-3.0
<sinzui> okay
 * dobey wonders if the u1 update is published yet
<dobey> looks like it is for i386/amd64 at least
<dobey> hooray me for making that upload
<sinzui> \o/ thanks dobey
<dobey> :)
<lamalex> Chipaca, it's been 3 hours and I still don't have my album :\
<lamalex> it made a music folder
<lamalex> but that's it
<dobey> lamalex: in ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk in the folders tab, is the music folder subscribed?
<dobey> i suspect it isn't :)
<lamalex> that appears to be the problem
<lamalex> known bug?
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> well "bug"
<dobey> but yeah, i know of it :)
<karni> beuno: hi there! I started late today and would like to finally move the sync to action queue, which is hell important - how about I provide the apk then? I'll be working late today, so perhaps I'll manage before tomorrow evening.
<beuno> karni, hey, I've been off yesterday and today
<beuno> sure, send away  :)
<karni> rule: available for one question :) ?
<karni> beuno: ok, I'll continue to work on that and sync should be much more robust. I'll get back to you once that's ready.
<karni> __lucio__: perhaps you're available for one question?
<beuno> karni, I'll be back later, when my girlfriend isn't looking
<beuno> otherwise, tomorrow
<karni> beuno: haha sure! I don't think I'll finish in 4-5 hours at least, so is safe to assume I'll ping you by tomorrow
<rule> karni, tell me
<karni> facundobatista: thanks. Is there anything holding me from thinging about sync as ActionCommandQueue commands? Let me shortly justify.
<facundobatista> thinging?
<karni> facundobatista: u1 desktop client does some work in the background, and then uploads/downloads some data, etc. so it's not very imporant what's it's detailed state.
<karni> thinking, sorry ;)
<karni> facundobatista: what I want to do is implement such commands: (apart from ListVolumes and ListShares), SyncVolumeFromScrach, SyncVolume
<karni> facundobatista: that way, I can put neccessary Sync* commands on the queue, and each will further add any up/downloads that are neccessary to sync
<facundobatista> karni, for those there is the GetDeltas
<facundobatista> *are
<karni> right, yes. that's not what I mean.
<karni> ok, I'll try to be even more precise :)
<facundobatista> what the SyncVolume will do?
<karni> all the sync logic for that volume, and add any uploads/downloads neccessary to the queue
<karni> what this gives me is much easier handling of the service that is running to do all that work - when the queues are busy
<karni> I easily update the UI, add notifications, etc
<facundobatista> karni, well, we explicitly put the sync logic in Sync, not in the queue
<facundobatista> karni, it was our design decission, you can mix that.... but I don't know if it's a good idea (maybe it is!)
<karni> if I do the sync logic off the queues (i.e. exactly, in Sync, not queue) then my queue is idle
<karni> facundobatista: I see. Right. Too bad I don't know as much as you guys! ;)
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, karni, I'm about to need to create a volume, if one does not exist.  The path part worries me, in that I don't know if I need the full path as u1sdclient shows it to me.  On a phone, i don't know what comes after /home/- and before -/Music (or whatever).  I guess I need to read up how this works.
<karni> facundobatista: I'm quite sure that handling sync logic that way might streamline how I manage all actions (commands)
<facundobatista> karni, I wouldn't take the decission of where to put the Sync logic based in the notification of when the queue is idle or not... the former is way more complicated and the decission should be based on more heavy stuff
<karni> CardinalFang: I get it, I'll get back to you shortly once I finish with facundobatista ! ok?
<karni> facundobatista: That sounded a little childish of me. What I meant is that, syncdaemon on Android is very different form the one on desktop.
<karni> facundobatista: It is quite often shutdown/killed, mostly when the app is idle and not in the foreground
<facundobatista> karni, so?
<karni> facundobatista: I was thinking about it for quite some time. And I thought that if I can put 'Sync' command on the queue, and it'll do the rest for me
<facundobatista> karni, ok
<karni> then all sync-logic is not done on the background, and kind of meaningless for the rest of the app
<karni> if I ran for few hours, then I wouldn't mind having the sync logic totally disconnected from all the rest, and just dispatching events
<karni> but in that case, I feel it gives the sync-logic a somewhat strong presence and importance to the service
<karni> purely based on how it's implemented (as ActionQueueCommands)
<karni> facundobatista: What's your opinion?
<facundobatista> karni, I'm not following how where the logic is put is affected by the application being often shutdown/killed, or running idle
<lamalex> Can I tell u1 not to send notifications? it sends so freaking many
<karni> facundobatista: The service has a 90-second idle timeout (*if* it is not in the foreground)
<karni> facundobatista: The sync (currently) is run on a separate thread.
<dobey> lamalex: install the nightlies
<lamalex> dobey, thanks
<facundobatista> oh
<dobey> lamalex: i think it has an option, and it's also a lot better about notifying
<karni> facundobatista: If the user leaves the app, and the sync becomes slow (which has been the case for some time), then the service itself shutdown
<karni> although the sync was running. You could think 'it's a bug' - certainly
<karni> facundobatista: It's easy for me to check a boolean flag isSyncRunning or something like that
<karni> facundobatista: but it's much easier to put something on the queue, which, on it's own and automatically not only keeps the service running, but also
<karni> provides feedback to the UI (*if* it's present)
<facundobatista> ok
<karni> facundobatista: I could decouple those things. I certainly want to improve my sync logic at present.
<facundobatista> karni, ok, but you're taking distance of the desktop's client architecture
<rye> dobey, our ubuntuone-client-crashdb.conf crashes apport now
<rye> dobey, preparing branch now
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> rly?
<dobey> why?
<dobey> also
<dobey> shen me niao
<rye> shen me niao: command not found
<dobey> it's "wtf" in mandarin
<karni> facundobatista: I'm aware of that. That's why I'm asking of this rather big steop is sensible. Still, having in mind, that Android is indeed _very_ far from the desktop impl.
<rye> dobey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/731526
<ubot4`> rye: Error: Bug #731526 is private.
<rye> huh?
<rye> bug #731526 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 731526 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk crashed with KeyError in get_crashdb(): 'bug_pattern_url' for ubuntuone bugpattern (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731526
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm getting around to your question. I'll check if makeVolume is implemented in u1-java-sp
<facundobatista> karni, ok
<dobey> kuhm
<dobey> rye: that seems like a regression in apport
<karni> CardinalFang: ok, CreateUDF, there it is. Indeed it takes the path as argument.
<rye> dobey, no, they have switched to bug_pattern_url from bug_pattern_base since now they have single bugpatterns.xml file.
<dobey> rye: yes
<dobey> rye: and if old files cause a crash, that is a regression
<CardinalFang> karni, a relative path, maybe.
<dobey> because it didn't crash before
<dobey> if it's not using it, it should ignore it, not crash.
<karni> CardinalFang: so your question is, where to put this on the phone and what path to provide to CreateUDF, is that right?
<CardinalFang> karni, yes.
<karni> CardinalFang: ok, gimme 1"
<rye> dobey, it also affects indicator applet and indicator-appmenu
<rye> dobey, well, i think we need to update our thing and let apport guys fix the default values for bugpatterns
<dobey> yes, apport needs fixed
<dobey> the code is just broken
<dobey> it should try: except KeyError: there
<karni> CardinalFang: com.ubuntuone.android.files.syncdaemon.SyncDaemon.init() -- on the phone, you can use sharesDir (just a name. same as UDFs dir)
<karni> CardinalFang: this, in fact, is simply /mnt/sdcard/u1/
<karni> now how about the path provided to the server..
<karni> CardinalFang: com.ubuntuone.android.files.syncdaemon.SyncManager line 502 - when _receiving_, I trim the "~/" from path. would it be safe just to append that to a folder name and submit as the path of your UDF ?
<karni> facundobatista: how about I spend few hours on that and see how well this serves the Android app? I can always improve this later.
<facundobatista> karni, ok
<karni> CardinalFang: please ask as much as you need, as in 3 days I will be probably unavailable for 9 days [I'll _try_ to chech my mail though]
<CardinalFang> karni, Okay.  Thanks.  I think I'm mostly good.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll add the CreateUDF action command queue -- you'll definitely need that! won't you :)
<rye> dobey, hm, it looks like it is really broken in apport, the config does not get merged, the internal one gets simply overwritten, yes, apport is broken
<CardinalFang> karni, yeah, I will.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm on it
<rye> IMPORTANT: This changed the format of crashdb.conf: bug_pattern_base is now obsolete, and the new attribute bug_pattern_url now points to the full URL/path of the patterns file. T
<karni> CardinalFang: I understand I can assume that preferred path is unique, since we can't create two UDF's with the same path. is that correct?
<karni> CardinalFang: So I'll also check if the Volumes table already contains such UDF and, in case it does, not queue the command.
<karni> CardinalFang: Please note the db structure await's cleanup. Most imporant table is the Files table, which contains the UDF preferred path in the 'file_name' column, and 'UDF' string as file_parent -- this is due to the fact, that
<karni> CardinalFang: both list of regular volume contents _and_ list of volumes is presented using same CustomListActivity activity.
<karni> CardinalFang: this gave much streamlining to fetch and populate data, but I'm considering making UDF and Shares list a separate activity, and they may use the Volumes table at that time. So Files table is the one you want to be looking at, if you need.
<karni> CardinalFang: in case you wonder why things are that and not the other way around sync and meta entries in the database - it's probably because I was strongly optimizing, and brought down the sync time ~7x IIRC
<karni> verterok: what is the 'name' argument in public CreateUDF(IRequestHandler handler, String path, String name)
<karni> verterok: I assume the UDF name from the last segment of the preferredPath (path, in this case)
<CardinalFang> karni, ah.  Wow, 7x.
<karni> CardinalFang: I used transactioning -- and I have separate methods for initial sync, and regular sync (initial sync writes the meta to tables without checking for their presence)
<karni> I was quite happy back then, I must admit :)
<CardinalFang> karni, just to talk out loud:  The remaining things I worry about:  1) Downloaded photos being caught and sent back to the server.  2) Path of photos. Discovered locally can be anywhere.  2a) Name collisions if put in one dir on server. 2b) Eventually we might want automatic sync upload of other UDFs. 3) ... something else I can't remember now.
<CardinalFang> karni, so for #1, I need to watch what's requested somehow and ignore it when the media watcher wakes up to mention it.
<karni> CardinalFang: thank you, I really appreciate your feedback
 * karni processes
<CardinalFang> karni, for #2, I think I need to hash or include the path as a prefix to the file stored in the UDF.
<CardinalFang> Er, 2a.
<CardinalFang> 2b, probably can't do anything until we even think about it.  Ignore for now.
<karni> CardinalFang: #1 -- you're right. That's your solution, and I'd love to see the sources. You might want to have a look on an alternative .util.MediaUtilities.java
<karni> 2b) is -- if I understand correctly -- local rescan of /sdcard/u1 for custom folders, treated as UDFs and auto synced-up ?
<karni> or *to* other UDFs, and give user the choice. that's probably what you meant, right?
<CardinalFang> karni, well, the photos will be saved by some camera app, for instance. The will be in /sdcard/Photos or something completely different.
 * karni nods
<CardinalFang> So, local path can't be a factor in what I upload as.
<karni> right. and if you upload all stuff to 1 folder, we can have filename conflicts
<ralsina> dobey: ping
<CardinalFang> All photos generated should be candidates, regardless of local path.  I don't really want to make a /sdcard/u1 .
<karni> CardinalFang: oh right. that's what is started in .util.MediaUtilities as a draft - it counds _all_ media taken since timestamp X
<karni> *counts
<CardinalFang> karni, right.  And that's what I made earlier this year too.  Your code is cleaner.  :)
<karni> oh.. now that's a compliment ^ ^ thank you.
<CardinalFang> Mine is tightly bound to the media Observer.  Needed refactoring.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm also wondering if we should consider all media. icons and stuff populated but 3rd party apps - we obviously don't want to sync-up that.
<karni> CardinalFang: I see
<dobey> ralsina: yo
<ralsina> hi, dobey, do you have a bug# for the "banshee doesn't tell you the music store udf is not being synced"?
<karni> CardinalFang: from Uri perspective, 1) is indeed non-trivial, unless we decide on a fingerprint that could be build from the Files meta data entry and the file itself
<dobey> maybe
<dobey> ralsina: yes, bug #727558
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727558 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Need to notify user when Purchased Music folder is not subscribed (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727558
<ralsina> thx dobey
<CardinalFang> Right.  There's a good scheme for this.  Blacklist some locations.  Watch for .nomedia, assuming the system doesn't already do this for the Observer implementation.
<CardinalFang> ...a good scheme for "all media".
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm not sure how heavy is file computation, but duruing each upload we first compute the hash and provide that along other meta when uploading a file. We could in theory compute a hash of the file that is candidate for upload and check if we already have it stored on the server (using Files table)
<dobey> ralsina: what do you think about branching libu1, and fixing trunk to use the new webkit dom/js API, and stopping the build of nightlies of it on lucid/maverick?
 * karni nods
<CardinalFang> karni, Mmm, maybe.
<ralsina> dobey: and avoid all that weird stuff about the title, for example?
<karni> CardinalFang: I would assume the hash-computing load could be visible when a user started to download/sync whole folder with 200 pictures
<karni> CardinalFang: but I can't really say for sure. We've been uploading single files till now, and that's when I compute the hash.
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, do it The Proper Way (TM)
<ralsina> dobey: it's ok by me. lucid/maverick would be ok because they still use rhythmbox, if I follow your reasoning correctly?
<CardinalFang> karni, I suspect IO uploading takes far longer than computing the hash.  We can chunk the work to be nice to the CPU and still be ahead of the radio.
<karni> oh sure, that's definitely true
<dobey> ralsina: no, but lucid/maverick have older webkit which doesn't have this API exposed (hence why the nasty hacks using the status text are in there)
<karni> CardinalFang: (u1-java-sp) com.ubuntuone.storageprotocol.HashUtils.getHashInfo is the one
<ralsina> dobey: well, ok, I guess.
<CardinalFang> karni, I'm going to branch that and pore over the source.  It's too much of a mystery to me to think about this clearly.
<karni> CardinalFang: then I guess we can compute the hash for all sync-up candidates before we even try to upload them.
<karni> CardinalFang: whatever you need. Please let me know if I can be of any help, I'll be happy to help.
<CardinalFang> karni, thanks.  You're already a huge help.
<karni> CardinalFang: my pleasure
<dobey> ralsina: not building new nightlies won't break them, but i don't want to waste time backporting webkit either
<dobey> and then having webkit break everything else
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, that would be kinda useless.
<ralsina> Lucid is lucid, you get what you get.
 * karni switches to windows for a short while
<dobey> ok, that should make life somewhat better
<ralsina> dobey: got any thoughts on bug #711317 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 711317 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Banshee - Link to purchased music folder sometimes duplicates songs to ~/Music (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711317
<ralsina> Basically it bothers me that if you sync the music store UDF, you don't get the songs on banshee's library
<dobey> ralsina: it's a known bug. well, you do get them if you buy them in banshee, but yes, it is an annoying bug :)
<ralsina> can we tweak banshee's config to add the udf to their library?
<ralsina> So, if you buy one song in banshee the whole lot of songs appear?
<dobey> no
<dobey> banshee doesn't work that way
<dobey> it's a known issue, and it is on my radar
<ralsina> ok then
<dobey> but you know, i have like 544353454 things to do :(
<ralsina> is it in your radar as "ohmygodthatplaneiscomingrightthisway"? ;-)
<ralsina> Yes, I know
<dobey> mp3 codec install is a bigger change, so i'm trying to do it first
<dobey> but the 3 main things left for banshee u1ms are mp3 codec install, udf subscription, and the non-appearing songs issue
 * karni is back
<dobey> alright, i'm off. later all
<karni> bye dobey
<karni> CardinalFang: perhaps you know, I don't think verterok is around. createUdf in u1-java-sp takes 2 strins, name and path. I provided {name: 'custom-udf', path: 'custom-udf-path'} and it created such UDF on my PC: ~/custom-udf/custom-udf-path . We could use this to create ~/UbuntuOneFiles/udfs_here but if you want to crate ~/a_custom_udf with the same path, I can't tell how you can do that with verterok's implementation at the ...
<karni> ... moment.
<karni> CardinalFang: oops. at the moment UDFs (i.e. synced folders) will land under /sdcard/u1/ anyway. We don't support custom UDF paths, but that's certaly place for future improvements. One thing at a time :)
#ubuntuone 2011-03-09
<nhaines> karni: ooh, is this an official U1 Android client?  :)
<karni> nhaines: that's correct :)
<nhaines> karni: yay!  Did I mention I have  T-Mobile G2 and love testing?  ;)
<karni> nhaines: I don't recall but I'm happy to know. I'm digging it right now so I'll ping you once it's done, how about that?
<nhaines> karni: that's because I didn't mention it.  But sure, I'd love to try it out.
<karni> nhaines: I was kidding ;) I'm happy you have an Android phone!
<nhaines> karni: I'd still be using my Nexus One if I didn't need a keyboard for ConnectBot and screen/irssi.  ;)
<karni> nhaines: hah, I have HTC Hero and I'm using Irssi ConnectBot as well ;) touchscreen doesn't scare me. I do make quite a few typos, though.
<nhaines> I used my Nexus One for a weekend after Gingerbread came out.  It was beautiful until I had to type something; then I wanted to punch a kitten.
<karni> :D
 * CardinalFang hugs Nexus One and Swype.
<nhaines> CardinalFang: annoyingly, I didn't think to install it until that next Tuesday.  :)
<karni> Why is there list_shares_retries and list_volumes_retries if volumes are the same thing as shares??
<karni> I get it. root and udfs are volumes. shares are shares.
<karni> I ran out of mineral water. Not good.
<karni> verterok: Root and Udf classes are listed under ListVolumes, while VolumeManager retrieves the root volume from self.shares - I'm lost.
<karni> noo not now.. maintanace :< ?
<karni> phew.
<karni> Ok, time to get 1h sleep.
<JamesTait> Buenos días a todos!
<verterok> karni: the root is in self.shares just for storical reasons...now all the volumes are retrieved from the server using listVolumes
<verterok> karni: VolumeManager keeps the local volumes metadata, which is done in: self.shares and self.udfs
<verterok> karni: but Root, Udf and Share volumes metdata is retrieved using ListVolumes
<ralsina> good morning everyone!
<duanedesign> morning all
<alecu> hello all!
<duanedesign> rye: have you made anything in python using the libsyncdaemon api?
<duanedesign> hello alecu
<rye> duanedesign, well, it is a bit hard to do
<rye> duanedesign, bug #620735
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 620735 in ubuntuone-client "connect method of SyncdaemonDaemon object conflicts with connect from GObject (affects: 2) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620735
<rye> ah, connect_after()
<rye> hmm
<ralsina> standup in 3'
<alecu> me
<ralsina> me
<thisfred> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> alecu, please
<mandel> me
<alecu> DONE: a sample application that uses DroidCouch to get the tomboy notes from Ubuntu One servers (bug #725293), Docstrings for all exposed methods in DroidCouch, both Ubuntu One related and CouchDB related (bug #729096)
<alecu> TODO: sort u1-unity, u1cp and zeitgeist bugs, work on them
<alecu> BLOCKED: no thanks
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 725293 in droidcouch "Sample application that uses DroidCouch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725293
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729096 in droidcouch "Documentation on how to use DroidCouch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729096
<ralsina> DONE: holiday x 2
<ralsina> TODO: organize a quality push, triage bugs
<ralsina> BLOCKED: not yet
<ralsina> thisfred?
<thisfred> * DONE commented on bug #720155
<thisfred> * DONE reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~sil/ubuntuone-couch/add-headers/+merge/52676
<thisfred> * NEEDSREVIEW bug #729055 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/filenames-in-notifications/+merge/52483
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS bug #702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS bug #728722 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/dbusify
<ubot4`> thisfred: Bug 720155 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/720155 is private
<thisfred> * TODO bug #702007
<thisfred> * TODO bug #730661
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729055 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "File names should be shown on notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729055
<thisfred> * TODO bug #731023
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702172 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702172
<ralsina> my internet is cominf and going, sorry about delays
<thisfred> * TODO bug #730929
<thisfred> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: branched libu1, start on updating libu1 for new webkit
<dobey> λ TODO: releases, new webkit api in libu1, bug #727558, mp3 install in banshee
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "control panel should have a .service file so it can be opened through dbus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728722
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702007 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "get_all_records does not return records with their attachments (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702007
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 730661 in ubuntuone-client "progress bar does not show up in Unity or something (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730661
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 731023 in libunity (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with ImportError in get_interfaces_for_object(): No module named Dee (affects: 121) (dups: 45) (heat: 544)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731023
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 730929 in dee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_typelib_get_dir_entry_by_gtype() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730929
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727558 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Need to notify user when Purchased Music folder is not subscribed (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727558
<mandel> DONE: bug triagging for windows. Code review for thisfred. Worked on qt UI for ubuntu_sso.
<mandel> TODO: Work on UI for ubuntu_sso. Automated tests for UI. Write py2exe/pyinstaller for ubuntu_sso on windows. installer POC.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but reviews on windows/linux for the sso stuff are welcome. (alecu/ralsina)
<mandel> HATE: lint + twisted
<ralsina> ok, comments
<mandel> ralsina: I would not mind chatting with you an how we will approach the UI on ubuntu_sso
<dobey> λ DONE: branched libu1, start on updating libu1 for new webkit
<dobey> λ TODO: releases, new webkit api in libu1, bug #727558, mp3 install in banshee
<ralsina> mandel: let's mumble in 5'?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727558 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Need to notify user when Purchased Music folder is not subscribed (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727558
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> oh
<dobey> doh
<mandel> dobey: did you do it twice :)
<dobey> yes
<mandel> hehe
<ralsina> I want a new release as soon as that unity thing works again, is that ok? Any branches that SHOULD merge ?
<mandel> ralsina: ping me whenever you can
<ralsina> Then I want to invite all of canonical to try it. Of course I want to try it myself first to see how broken we are ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina: I 'd like my ^^ branch to be merged, need 1 more review
<thisfred> it's not a must have
 * alecu is updating 320mb worth of packages.
<ralsina> And from here forward, we are mostly in bug fixing mode, except for dobey on the banshee stuff which is a separate thing.
<thisfred> but a very nice to have
<ralsina> thisfred: the names in notifications? I'll review it.
<thisfred> yep
<alecu> thisfred, on it too
<thisfred> alecu: no need I have a +1 already
<thisfred> although, I'd like your feedback
<thisfred> so go ahead :)
<ralsina> ok, alecu, you do it ;-)
<ralsina> eom?
<alecu> thisfred, we should build up the list of u1-unity strings for christian to review.
<thisfred> alecu: yes, I think they're all there now
<dobey> ralsina: there are a couple things that must merge before a release, yes
<ralsina> O sea, creas un QPixmap (o un QImage? no me acuerdo), un QPainter que dibuje en el QImage, y haces widget.render(painter). Despues QPixmap.toImage().save()
<dobey> one i guess i have to make
<ralsina> ouch, wrong channel
<ralsina> dobey: cool, there's no rush, today or tomorrow is the same to me.
<alecu> thisfred, it should include not only the strings shown on notifications, but also the string shown when trying to log out when SD is running... and perhaps the strings on the messaging menu, if any.
<alecu> thisfred, right, we should do it after this  branch lands.
<thisfred> alecu: yep, basically, if we've done it right, we can search for everything that's i18n-ed :)
 * alecu hates losing his wm decorations.
<dobey> ralsina: and the unity issue should be 'fixed' now i think. though you will have to test with the nightlies for the moment
<ralsina> dobey: 'fixed' as in 'no unity integration' ?
<alecu> dobey, ralsina: what's the status of the problem with the Dee dependency?
<ralsina> alecu: that's what we are discussing :-)
<dobey> ralsina: fixed as in kenvandine fixed 2 issues with the libdee/libunity packages yesterday
<ralsina> dobey: oh, much better
<alecu> nice.
<ralsina> so I need to update unity to unbreak u1?
<dobey> ralsina: current 11.04 packages are "no unity integration" though since i pushed an update to prevent it
<dobey> ralsina: but if one is running nightlies it *should* work again
 * ralsina goes to update then
<dobey> yes you need to install the latest updates and it should unbreak
<ralsina> One administrivia thing that affects all of you: I will be taking the performance review training on friday because, yes, performance reviews are coming. Just so you know.
<dpm> hey all, I'm getting ubuntuone-syncdaemon taking 100% cpu on natty. Any tips on debugging this or on how I can just stop it? Thanks
<dobey> dpm: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<dpm> dobey, I did it like half an hour ago. Was that a known bug and has that just been fixed?
<dobey> really? what version of ubuntuone-client do you have installed?
<dpm> dobey, 1.5.5-0ubuntu2
<dpm> ah, it comes up as an update now
<dobey> :)
<dpm> let me upgrade then, thanks dobey, that was an easy one :-)
<dpm> I'll pick a harder issue nex time
<ralsina> mandel: ping
<mandel> ralsina: pong
<mandel> ralsina: mumble?
<alecu> dpm, you are organizing the ubuntu developer week, right?
<ralsina> mandel: mumble!
 * mandel starts mumble
<ralsina> mandel: desktop+ mano a manouh
<dpm> alecu, yeah (AppDeveloperWeek), you up for a session? :-)
<alecu> dpm, yes, I was thinking on making an improved version of the DBus talk of last AppDevWeek.
<alecu> dpm, I guess I should just write it down on the wiki...
<dpm> alecu, awesome - sure, pick up a slot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<alecu> dpm, I've added my session... thanks for organizing this :-)
<dpm> alecu, cool, thank you!
<dpm> Anyone else from the Ubuntu One team is up for a session? Or any ideas on topics related to U1 interesting for app developers?
<beuno> *cough*aquarius *cough*
<dobey> i have an appt to go to. be back soon
<aquarius> dpm, yeah, yeah, I just haven't got around to replying to your email yet. Pencil me in :)
<dpm> aquarius, \o/, thanks. Any preferences for time/day? What cool thing would you like to talk about?
<aquarius> dpm, Monday 18.00: make your applications work in the cloud with Ubuntu One
<dpm> aquarius, cool, added, thanks! -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<alecu> thisfred, ping
<thisfred> alecu: pong
<alecu> thisfred, I'm reviewing your branch: I like it a lot, but I have a small observation
<thisfred> give it to me straight, doc
<alecu> thisfred, I don't like the self.uploading_filename being set side effect.
<thisfred> alecu: yeah, me either, but I couldn't immediately figure out a better way
<alecu> thisfred, that is: it is set in the first function, and used in the second and third.
<thisfred> since the queue may not have the filename anymore by the time we complete,
<thisfred> unless I read that wrong
<alecu> thisfred, perhaps that should go in a different function, and we would call it from the first, second and third.
<alecu> oh, right.
<alecu> I see.
<alecu> thisfred, that makes sense.
<thisfred> so we need to keep it around somehow, but there may be a less ugly way
<thisfred> I have not thought of it yet
<alecu> thisfred, I was worrying about the case of files being uploaded at the start while building the discovery_message
<alecu> thisfred, then new files show for download, but the discovery_message is not shown.,
<alecu> thisfred, then they would not appear on the progress nor final messages. Or something like that.
<thisfred> I'm not sure I understand, but yeah the order things happen in is not always 100% clear. I'll have a look at whether I can make it more robust. If I can't do it quickly, I'll file a bug.
<alecu> thisfred, great.
<thisfred> alecu: my assumption was, that discovery will always happen for new uploads/downloads, but that is not the case?
<thisfred> alecu: so the problem is, discovery shows, then new files come in, but because of throttling, we don't show the message?
<thisfred> but the final message will have an updated count in that case though, right? And the progress bar would be updated in that the total would go up too?
<alecu> thisfred, after the initial discovery, there are 10 seconds where the bubble is updated if new files are found, but after this there are 5 full minutes of not popping up the bubble again, even if new files show up.
<thisfred> right, but that's the choice we made, I don't think that's a problem
<thisfred> as long as the message at the end is accurate
<thisfred> which it will be if the numbers are correct.
<alecu> thisfred, right. But if only uploads happened during the first 10 seconds, then a download happens during the 5 minutes wait, that means that the string is still ""
<thisfred> whether it says 'foo' and 11 other files were uploaded, or 'bar' and 11 other files...
<alecu> thisfred, so the progress and final will say 'foo' and 11 other files were uploaded, and '' was downloaded
<thisfred> alecu: ah, so the get_discovery_message is not called at all, rather than called but not displayed?
<alecu> thisfred, I think it's not called.
<thisfred> so I need a lower level event to do this
<alecu> thisfred, that's what I don't like about the side effect
<thisfred> right
<alecu> thisfred, hold a sec.
<alecu> thisfred, I believe the queue is emptied *after* the final message is shown
<thisfred> oh, so I can just look at the queue after all?
<thisfred> that would be great
<alecu> thisfred, yes, queue_done shows the bubble and after that it resets the list of uploaded/downloaded files.
<thisfred> awesome, that should be an easy fix
<alecu> thisfred, so I guess you should be able to move those bits to a new method, and call them from the three string building methods.
<thisfred> alecu: yeah. Looks like the tests don't have stuff in the queue though, but that may be because they're not faking well enough
<thisfred> yeah, we just fake the numbers, and not the queue, looks like
<alecu> thisfred, yes, very likely :-)
<thisfred> alecu: hmm, it looks like the tests are talking to the real aggregator... :(
<thisfred> alecu: I've noticed this happening before when anything goes wrong. Looks like the HundredFeetTestCase pollutes other tests, or at least that's what it looks like to me
<thisfred> hmm, wait these tests are for the real aggregator, nm
<karni> I'm back. God I hate shopping.
 * alecu breathes back
<thisfred> alecu: I don't think that the files are left in the queue until the end
<karni> verterok: thanks for explanation. so Root is treated as a share, isn't it?
<thisfred>     def handle_SYS_QUEUE_REMOVED(self, command):
<thisfred>         """A command has been removed from the queue."""
<thisfred>         if isinstance(command, action_queue.Download):
<thisfred>             self.status_frontend.download_finished(command)
<thisfred>         elif isinstance(command, action_queue.Upload):
<thisfred>             self.status_frontend.upload_finished(command)
<thisfred>         else:
<thisfred>             self.status_frontend.queue_removed(command)
<verterok> karni: only for the place to store the metadata
<verterok> karni: the Root for syncdaemon is a "special" volume
<alecu> thisfred, you are right: "self.files_uploading.remove" in upload_finished.
<karni> verterok: I see
<alecu> thisfred, sorry for the mixup :-(
<verterok> karni: in the old days, there was no such concept (volumes), we only had shares + root
<thisfred> alecu: np, I should look at where the totals are being updated, and keep state there as well, I think, that's the safest
<verterok> karni: so, the root was stored in the same "place" (metadata  storage) as the shares
<karni> verterok: I kinda get lost, because once we talked and I thought in the end shares are treated as volumes currently
<karni> verterok: aha
<verterok> karni: right, now we have volumes, and everything is a volume (root, shares and udfs)
<karni> verterok: ack
<verterok> karni: but the storage of the metadata is legacy stuff :p
<karni> verterok: it's quite challenging to read sources that once were totally new to me, and yet be able to differ what is 'fresh' and what is 'legacy' ;) that's why I can't wait to meet you all in person and listen-on all the interesting discussions you may have
<verterok> karni: :)
<verterok> karni: think of this as an implementation detail of VolumeManager ;)
<karni> verterok: ok :)
<alecu> karni, it took me six months after joining canonical to meet all the non-argentinian people in the u1 team :-)
<verterok> karni: VM, expose a get_volume(<id>) method
<thisfred> alecu: r914 pushed
<alecu> karni, hopefully it will be much faster for you :-)
<alecu> thisfred, cool, re-re
<karni> alecu: :O :)
<verterok> karni: what is doing to actually get the volume metadata depends on the implementation :)
<dobey> hmm
<karni> verterok: right. for instance, I have the sqlite3 database.
<verterok> karni: in the case of syncdaemon, it check if the ID in the "self.shares" or "self.udfs" storage
<verterok> karni: right, you can put the root, shares and UDF in a single table :)
<karni> verterok: mdid is metadata id -- it is just unique meta identifier, isn't it?
<karni> verterok: I'm doing just that
<verterok> karni: yes, for filesystem manager metadata nodes
<karni> verterok: in the end, I think it'll take me still quite some time to have a nice, complete implementation of what u1 SD already contains on the desktop
<karni> verterok: so the biggest challenge was to "try to be smart" and implement it the easiest way possible :)
<karni> I've gotta use one more thread, as it seems I'm running part of sync commands on the UI thread, which is not good at all.
<alecu> thisfred, StatusAggregator.__init__ already calls self.reset(), so I don't understand why it should do the same things as reset does.
<alecu> thisfred, btw: I think that moving the initialization to download_started looks much better.
<thisfred> alecu: ah, yeah, should have removed the reset, maybe
<alecu> thisfred, why removing the reset? It's already done there, and it should be done as the first thing in the constructor.
<thisfred> alecu: defining properties outside the __init__ is a bad idea in general, but yeah, since the reset is called, it's fine
<thisfred> changing back
<alecu> thisfred, yeah "defining properties outside the __init__ is a bad idea" sounds right.
<alecu> thisfred, I agree with that, so do it as you prefer.
<thisfred> alecu: well, in this case it's done inside the init, but by calling a method that is later reused, so I think we shouldn't make the code worse to satisfy pylint/pep8 because they're too dumb to see that
<thisfred> alecu: r915 pushed
<dobey> ralsina: so the unity stuff is working for you in nightlies then?
<ralsina> dobey: havent finished updating yet
<dobey> oh
<ralsina> dobey: 5 days of updates are a lot of updates :-(
<ralsina> and my internet is having a bad hair day
<ralsina> dobey, I'm 120 of 350MB done. So it's going to take 1 or 2 more hours at this rate. I'll go eat.
<dobey> ow
<ralsina> I usually get about 300KBps, but it's now at 40 :-(
<alecu> I updated after the standup. Now I see that there's a new gir1.2-dee-0.5 and gir1.2-unity-3.0
<alecu> strange: I'm getting ~30kb as well :-(
<dobey> ralsina: nromally i get 3000KB/s, but last night I was getting about 200, when updating my laptop :(
<dobey> alecu: and you are running nightlies right?
<alecu> dobey, right
<alecu> we should all move to south korea.
<ralsina> dobey: this internet thing is dying, probably. We'll all be back to faxes and UUCP in no time.
<dobey> ralsina: i can convert the .debs to text documents full of 1s and 0s if you want, and you can scan it in page by page after i send you 435543435464 pigeons with notes attached
<ralsina> dobey: well, if you can mail it via fedex overnight it's the same speed I am getting, as long as you use a 8GB usb thingie.
<alecu> dobey, make sure to send one checksum bit pigeon.
<dobey> alecu: the checksum bit is a sparrow
<ralsina> sparrow for 1s, seagulls for 0s
<alecu> dobey, ah, un gorrión!
<dobey> "What is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?" "What do you mean, African or European swallow?"
<ralsina> good thing mandel is at lunch, or he would have a picnic with that one
<mandel> african would be faster on feet while the european is a faster swimmer
<ralsina> mandel: I was expecting more of a pornographic/racist joke, so good thing you went in that direction :-)
<mandel> ralsina: is racist, but you din't get it ;)
<ralsina> ohhhhhhh ok ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: I'm sure dobey gets  it :P
<ralsina> olympic sports joke?
<mandel> yes
<dobey> haha
<ralsina> ok then, I'll just go eat.
<dobey> well not entirely racist
<dobey> but i got it :)
<mandel> dobey: is enough for a public channel :)
<dobey> alright i need to get some lunch. bbiab
<mandel> alecu: ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu: just a funny failure in one of the tests of ubuntu_sso: /dev/null is nu on windows
<mandel> god I hate windows….
<karni> mandel: haha
<mandel> is nul, not nu but same thing :P
<alecu> mandel, don't know who included /dev/null in a test, but we should put his/her head in a wrench next time :-)
<alecu> mandel, also: addinfourl asused in that bit of code is not documented nor public.
<mandel> alecu: I dot think it was a big deal, but when I saw the test fail I was WTF? is my vm network broken
<mandel> then I saw the code an easily fixed it :)
<thisfred> alecu: did you get a change to rererereview?
<CardinalFang> mandel,  os.path.devnull ?
<mandel> CardinalFang: ah, nice I had no idea that existed :)
<rye> ok, i have an undelete script now
<rye> YAY!
<rye> well, for couchdb
<karni> rye: sounds cool, what can you undelete?
<rye> karni, earlier desktopcouch library used a deleted: True flag in the document itself to mark it as removed, undeleting the document should have been trivial if couchdb library in maverick was working seamlessly with oauth and notes supported temporary views - there's now a bug for the latter).
<rye> karni, if you remove your note online then you can undelete it
<karni> rye: oh, nice :)
<karni> verterok: oh! by the way, so what's it all about with the String name and String path arguments to CreateUDF request?
<karni> verterok: When I run the request, it created a ~/name/path UDF - why not just ~/path ?
<karni> *ran
<verterok> karni: Gimme 15' finishing lunch :)
<karni> verterok: of course! :)
<karni> I see I'm not the only one lurking on the channel while eating lunch.
<karni> JamesTait: I like that Dashboard/Files/Notes bar more than the tabs we had before, congrats to you and the design team
<JamesTait> karni: I can take no credit whatsoever for that, but thanks - I'll pass on the comments. :)
<karni> JamesTait: :)
<thisfred> alecu: I'm struggling a bit with DBus/u1-control panel. I assume you're lunching now, but I would like to ask some n00b questions when you're back, seen as how you teach DBus ;)
<alecu> thisfred, :-)
<alecu> thisfred, tell me
<JamesTait> karni: ivanka and her team are responsible for that. :)
<alecu> thisfred, will re-review in the meantime
<thisfred> alecu: right, it's about bug #728722
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "control panel should have a .service file so it can be opened through dbus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728722
<karni> ivanka: Nice job on the redesigned webpage!
<thisfred> alecu: the parts that make it a little bit tricky, are 1) the backend has a dbus interface already, so do I reuse that for the gui, or make a new service (new service I'm pretty sure)
<alecu> thisfred, looking
<thisfred> 2) The new service is used to start the gui, and not much else (well, maybe bounce the launcher separately) for that, which parts of dbus do I/don't I need
<karni> verterok: when you're back, 1st question was about UDF name/path, 2nd question: what is listShares for and how it relates to listVolumes?
<ivanka> karni: thank you - I will pass on your congratulations to the team!
<karni> ivanka: please do! :)
<thisfred> 3) if I add a new foo.service.in, I assume I will need to look at the packaging branch to make sure that that is built, or is there autodiscovery?
<verterok> karni: 1) the path is just "the path *to* the UDF" and the name is the name of the UDF, so the "path of the udf is: path + name
<alecu> thisfred, 1) it's tricky, because the current dbus service runs on the control-panel-backend, but you really want to open the gui instead
<verterok> karni: syncdaemon creates all the udfs using a kind of "special" path, "~" + <extra path elements>
<karni> verterok: could you provide a dead simple example so I won't mix up names/paths/names ?
<karni> verterok: uhum
<karni> oh oh I see.
<verterok> karni: so, syncdaemon will use those "special" paths as the "home" of the user
<verterok> karni: so, if you create a UDF in $HOME/Documents/Foo (using syncdaemon/nautilus/u1sdtool)
<verterok> karni: you will end up with a protocol message like this: CreateUDF(path="~/Documents", name="Foo")
<karni> verterok: I see. how about a UDF in $HOME/Baz ? what is the path? null or empty string?
<alecu> thisfred, 2) probably a dbus method call from sd into the ui. If the ui is not running, dbus activation should start it automatically. But let's double check because a dbus signal from the sd perhaps is more convenient.
<karni> verterok: errr.. is it "~/" in such case?
<verterok> karni: nope, message would be: CreateUDF(path="~/", name="Baz") (or just "~")
<karni> perfec
<karni> *t ;)
<verterok> I don't remember exactly
<thisfred> alecu: I think a dbus signal from sd makes it easier for instance to not start the control panel twice, which is currently the case
<verterok> karni: are we good with 1)?
<karni> verterok: ok, but I understand the point :) yes, thanks!
<alecu> thisfred, regarding 3) I've no idea about the way our .services are built, nor about packaging branches. I'm sure dobey knows a lot about that.
<dobey> que?
<verterok> karni: regarding 2), listShares return a list of the shares you created/shared to someone and the shares offered to you (but not accepted yet), you should ignore the later as it's only for shares created using the protocol which no one uses
<alecu> thisfred, the problem with dbus signals is that they don't do activation (I think), so the gui or backend should be running to listen for that signals beforehand.
<thisfred> dobey: ohai: If I add a new .service.in to u1-control-panel
<verterok> karni: the shares offered via the webui, are not listed there, because they aren't "shares", they are "share offers"
<thisfred> dobey: will that be autodiscovered by the packaging branch, or do I need to modify that too?
<dobey> thisfred: do it the same way ubuntu-sso-client does it
<karni> verterok: and they're fetched via REST I imagine
<dobey> and no, the packaging won't get it automatically, we'll have to update it
<verterok> karni: what?
<thisfred> dobey: ok thx
 * thisfred looks at sso-client
<verterok> karni: no, a share offer is just a link, syncdaemon knows nothing about share offers created via the web
<karni> verterok: how to retrieve the list share offers? http oaht-signed reques...
<karni> oh
<karni> verterok: so I can't list them in my app and give possibility to accept them, can I?
<alecu> thisfred, yes, dobey advice is sound. SD already uses the sso-client thru dbus to get at the credentials.
<verterok> karni: you can create a share via the protocol, but you need to know the username
<verterok> karni: no, you can't...at least not right now
<verterok> karni: so, that's why these "shares via the protocol" are kind-of deprecated
<karni> verterok: ok. well.. that kinda makes my life easier ;d but I think we'll want that in the future :)
<karni> verterok: ack
<karni> verterok: then were' good with 2) as well. thank you!
<verterok> karni: np
<thisfred> alecu: but if we can't *start* a service through dbus, the bug is probably invalid?
<alecu> thisfred, wait
<alecu> thisfred, we can't start a service to listen on a dbus signal, but we can surely start a service to reply to a dbus method.
<alecu> thisfred, that's what dbus activation does.
<karni> aquarius: beuno: one question (not relating to today, but nvm that) -- AFAIR we talked about implementing the new login/registration API. will we drop the browser-dance? is it because the app will be now official and ppl don't have to worry about providing their credentials to the app itself? (as AndroidU1 was 3rd party)
<thisfred> alecu: I don't know the terminology well enough to parse that sentence
<alecu> thisfred, right, sorry :-)
<beuno> karni, well, implementing the SSO API means we can auth from within the app, yes
<beuno> is is not a priority, though
<karni> beuno: right. so we're fine with that, now that it'll be official app. okey.
<alecu> thisfred, since you're going to be working with that dbus code, you better start here: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-python/doc/tutorial.html
<karni> beuno: sure, sync is the most imporant core the users will expect to work. btw I moved almost all of it to the ActionQueue since yesterday, one command left. looks promising.
<alecu> thisfred, also, make sure you install d-feet and play with it for a while.
<beuno> karni, \o/
<thisfred> alecu: thx!
<karni> beuno: this is kind of an experiment, as the whole sync logic is 3k+ lines and not that obvious to port (involves VolumeManager, FileSystemManager, etc), but this will certainly be 1) much cleaner 2) more robust 3) more uniform (like the rest of commands)
<karni> oh, and obviously 4) smaller and faster to implement.
<alecu> thisfred, things to keep in mind while reading the tutorial: DBus is not used only by python, so data types are usually very strict
<thisfred> right
<beuno> karni, right, I understand it's not straightforward at all
<alecu> thisfred, also: sync calls in dbus usually end up in some evil bugs because of incompatibilities with other libs, that's why we always end up adding the reply_handler and error_handler to make all dbus method calls async.
<thisfred> right
<dobey> well your dbus api should generally support both
<thisfred> dobey: alecu: so we need to start a dbus service which we can then call to start the gui or return it if it's already open?
<thisfred> and then what starts the service?
<dobey> no
<alecu> thisfred, I believe we should make the control panel gui a dbus service too
<dobey> i am not even clear on what you're doing exactly, beyond adding a service
<alecu> thisfred, so we call a method in that dbus service when we need to open the control panel to a given tab
<thisfred> dobey: bug #728722
<alecu> thisfred, and if it's not running, dbus activation will do it.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "control panel should have a .service file so it can be opened through dbus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728722
<alecu> I mean...
<alecu> thisfred, and if it's not running, dbus activation will start it.
<dobey> ok
<thisfred> alecu: ah ok, so nothing needs to be running
<alecu> thisfred, just syncdaemon.
<dobey> so not entirely clear still but eh :)
<alecu> thisfred, anyway: this all looks like a lot of work just so we don't use os.system...
<alecu> thisfred, why don't we keep using os.system, or whatever we are using right now?
<thisfred> alecu: true, but it will solve the problem that multiple control panels are opened as well
<alecu> ok.
<thisfred> and it allows us to bounce the launcher and switch tabs more elegantly
<thisfred> I hope :)
<alecu> thisfred, right :-)
<dobey> actually
<dobey> thisfred: doesn't the control-panel-backend thing provide a dbus service already?
<thisfred> dobey, it does
<thisfred> dobey: so one of my questions was, can I (ab)use that
<dobey> thisfred: then you probably just need to add API to that, and hook it up to the UI instead
<dobey> so that every different toolkit UI doesn't have to reimplement the same dbus service to switch tabs and whatnot
<dobey> which reduces the change set to only having the one "hard" problem of deciding which front-end to open, and how to open it
<dobey> which may require a simpler dbus activation thing in the front-ends, but not the entire API
<thisfred> dobey: so you're saying, add all of the API to the current service, including an API call to open the gui?
<thisfred> or everything except that
<alecu> thisfred, I think we should: 1) add a new dbus service to the control-panel UI. (the UI is only a dbus client right now). 2) add a new dbus interface. 3) add a "open_tab(tabname, bring_to_front, bounce_icon)" method to that interface. 4) set the .service file to map the dbus name to our executable. 5) call the method from sd. 6) profit.
<alecu> I don't believe this should be part of the control panel dbus backend.
<alecu> hmm
<dobey> thisfred: i think including that
<thisfred> dobey: won't this cause an unfotunate dependency graph?
<thisfred> right now I assume the GUI depends on the backend, but the other way around
<thisfred> but not
<alecu> let's scratch the "open_tab" method. Instead we should have methods with the names of the conditions that need to open the tab, and have the control panel decide whether to open a tab or show an error or bounce the icon or whatever.
<dobey> thisfred: we already have an unfortunate dependency graph, because someone was brilliant and decided to make u1cp an external thing
<alecu> thisfred, right now the gui depends on the backend.
<dobey> thisfred: you've already introduced a dependency on u1cp in syncdaemon, which in turn has a dependency on syncdaemon
<dobey> thisfred: say hello to the oroborus.
<alecu> I've seen Ron Jeremy doing that.
<thisfred> alecu: ok, so what's a compelling argument to *not* include this in the current service? (which is named com.ubuntuone.controlpanel.service, incidentally)
<thisfred> alecu, is that not a case where we could have a /gui path?
<alecu> thisfred, the compelling reason: we have two separate executables for the gtk ui and the backend.
<alecu> thisfred, the only one that's started by dbus activation (that is: from a .service file) is the backend.
<thisfred> right, and we need the service pointing to the ui executable for activation to work?
<thisfred> ok, I get it
<alecu> thisfred, exactly.
<dobey> there are two issues
<thisfred> at least :)
<dobey> please don't conflate them into one solution :)
<alecu> dobey, what are the two issues?
<dobey> alecu: the actual API vs. the activation of the gui
<dobey> alecu: and i don't think we should force all the frontends to reimplmeent the same API over and over just because they want to use a different toolkit
<dobey> but *shrug*
<thisfred> dobey: sure, but if the activation of the gui requires a new service, then doesn't putting the UI API there make sense?
<dobey> not necessarily, no
<thisfred> dobey: and won't they have to reimplement those things (switching tabs, asking for attention) in their own ways anyway?
<thisfred> well, not switching tabs, but showing relevant information
<dobey> thisfred: the backend could just have a signal for "switch_tab" or something
<thisfred> tabs are a detail
<dobey> and the front-end could just listen to the signal and respond accordingly
<alecu> well, that makes sense.
<dobey> rather than having to deal with all the dbus machinery to provide a service
<thisfred> I don't understand the difference between listening to a signal and providing a service I guess
 * karni reboots
<dobey> thisfred: i guess you haven't written enough dbus services to hate writing dbus services yet
<thisfred> exactly zero, but I'm not looking forward to it
<thisfred> so if I don't have to that's great
<dobey> eh, i don't think we should do any of it
<dobey> but you already know that
<dobey> circular dependencies are evil
<thisfred> I agree, but
<karni> I'm back.
<thisfred> we do need to show the control panel when a user runs out of quota
<thisfred> I would much prefer a U1 indicator, but it is not to be
<dobey> i don't understand why we have to show the control panel
<dobey> instead of doing what we're already doing, or slightly improving it
<dobey> i mean, what does the control panel do special here? it just shows a warning with a button that opens the web page, right?
<thisfred> dobey: well, I'm just executing what was decided at UDS where I was not present, so I don't know the rationale behind everything
<thisfred> but what we currently do, does not integrate with unity at all
<dobey> i don't recall deciding opening the control panel for low quota, being a decision at uds
<thisfred> which we should
<dobey> or at the rally
<thisfred> we definitely talked about it at the rally, since that is where I opened the bugs
<dobey> in fact, rather, at the rally, i am pretty sure we decided "the gnome-settings-daemon will be running, so we don't have to bother with it"
<dobey> the only thing i recall from rally where we would have needed to open control panel was for the "accept shares" stuff
<dobey> but eh
<dobey> i blame nessita for keeping this code separate
<thisfred> well, I'm at a loss as to what to do then. If you say everything is fine as it is, that definitely sounds attractive to me.
<dobey> maybe i'm missing something, but i don't see the point of increasing complexity here
<thisfred> except I don't see how we can integrate with the launcher from the current situation
<alecu> dobey, didn't we disable the pop up quota message when the folder was a share from another user?
<dobey> well we don't need to because we currently just open a dialog
<thisfred> but that may be because I don't know the current situation very well
<dobey> alecu: no, i had to add that back iirc
<dobey> alecu: but i don't like it
<alecu> oh, right.
<dobey> anyway, i don't see how having circular deps is at all good here
<alecu> dobey, thisfred: anyway: I recall discussing this with nessita and agreeing that we would be opening the control panel, and showing something. The "showing something" nessita has mostly taken care of, the opening is what we need to do.
<dobey> alecu: i'm not questioning that agreement. just the sanity of it :)
<dobey> alecu: i am fully aware we agreed opening to the folders tab for accepting shares made sense for the UX
<thisfred> alecu: sure, but if it's contentious, and nobody is wildly enthousiastic about it,
<dobey> but the practicality situation concerns me
<thisfred> maybe we shouldn't spend all this time and do it with popen for now after all
<alecu> thisfred, I think I agree with that
<dobey> thisfred: but what happens when the unity integration is enabled, but control-panel-gtk isn't installed?
<thisfred> dobey: I can put a try except around the popen ;)
<alecu> thisfred, also, we should find some way to do only one instance from the control panel itself.
<dobey> thisfred: and what would happen in the except clause?
<alecu> thisfred, also: we will need to add more cmdline flags to signal the "bouncing" or the "show window below other open windows."
<thisfred> alecu: that's done, or at least the first one is
<alecu> cool
<thisfred> alecu: popping under does not seem to be possible, currently
<alecu> dobey, would inverting the order of dependencies fix that?
<alecu> dobey, making sd depend on a control-panel, and control-panel-gtk providing that.
<thisfred> alecu: opening only a single window should be possible without dbus, and is a separate issue, but I have time to look at that if we scrap the new service for now
<dobey> alecu: fix my concerns? no
<ralsina> thisfred: the current canonical solution is using dbus
<dobey> alecu: a circular dependency is a circular dependency no matter how many times you try to walk around it :)
<ralsina> canonical as in "established and correct" not as in "the company' :-)
<dobey> ralsina: in gtk+ it's libunique usually, but dbus feels saner in most cases
<thisfred> ralsina: sure, but it seems at this point there is barely a consensus on what the problem is and if we need to solve it
<dobey> ralsina: and i think the way libunique works, it uses X atoms
<dobey> thisfred: well the having multiple open control-panel-gtk windows is a separate problem, which i don't think there is any contention on
<ralsina> dobey: a X atom in the root window? How quaint :-)
<thisfred> ah ok, sry
<dobey> ralsina: yeah. it's very 1987
<thisfred> I thought ralsina was commenting on the whole discussion
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> ralsina: is nessita gone the entire week?
<thisfred> so, we can add a service just for activation
<ralsina> dobey: 2 weeks
<dobey> doh
<thisfred> dobey: yup holidays
<dobey> well i hope here branch isn't important
<ralsina> dobey: which one?
<dobey>  Thanks, I can see it.
<dobey> > >
<dobey> > Great.
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> grr, X
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/services-redesign/+merge/52258
<dobey> that one
<ralsina> actually that one is very important
<dobey> it would have to be
<ralsina> Is there a big problem with it?
<dobey> well it failed to merge, because for some reason pylint is being used directly instead of u1lint there
<dobey> and she added some #XXX comments
<dobey> and pylint doesn't like them
<ralsina> dobey: oh, great
<ralsina> But yes, it is a very important branch because the UX for the services tab was bad
<thisfred> dobey: I can make a branch to switch run-tests to u1lint...
<dobey> and i don't know why she is using straight pylint there
<ralsina> dobey: well, she's not around to ask :-)
<dobey> thisfred: well i'd like to know why it's not doing so already
<ralsina> thisfred: if you can make that branch merge, that would be awesome
<thisfred> probably just historic reasons
<thisfred> I'll see if u1lint works
<dobey> and why is color output being used
<dobey> thisfred: u1lint probably breaks with the pylintrc in there, because of the output
<dobey> and i don't know what all is in the pylintrc there that's different from the one in devtools
<dobey> and *sigh*
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<thisfred> dobey: I have no compunctions about deleting that either :)
<dobey> thisfred: well if it has any ignores, those would be important
<mandel> ralsina: I've fixed all the sso test that failed on windows so right now we are missing the UI and the installer bits for it (py2exe)
<thisfred> dobey: u1lint shows only 2 easily fixed warnings
<ralsina> mandel: yay!
<mandel> ralsina: have you see the installer doc? what is that help button in the title bar?
<ralsina> mandel: ignore that, windows doesn't have it
<ralsina> mandel AFAIK
<dobey> thisfred: ok, no ignores? (if so i think they can be added as cmdline arguments now)
<mandel> ok, I'll start without it
<thisfred> dobey: removed the pylintrc, and it had no effect. Fixed the two issues, and rerunning the tests, then I'll propose
<dobey> ok
<alecu> thisfred, the branch looks great. One tiny detail hoping you won't throw your monitor at me:
<alecu> thisfred, the "if not self.uploading_filename" should be tested in test_file_download_started
<alecu> thisfred, and perhaps add a new test for when self.uploading_filename is set
<thisfred> right you are
<alecu> (same for download)
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: I think windows used to have a help icon on the title bar...
<mandel> really? I probably never looked for it
<alecu> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1112472/adding-help-icon-to-winforms-form-titlebar
<mandel> alecu: by the way, I'd really welcome if you can do some reviews for the branches I proposed in sso since you worked on it
<alecu> mandel, sure
<mandel> thx
<ralsina> that help gives you access to the "whatis" (or similar) property on Qt widgets, BTW
<ralsina> I had never seen it on  windows, KDE has it though :)
<mandel> alecu: this would be the first https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/implement_windows_keyring/+merge/52089
<mandel> ralsina: I think we are missing a big amount of steps in the design of the UI for sso, I'll do something similar to what we have on linux and then we can decide from there
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> alecu: is there a doc of the different screens used in sso?
<alecu> mandel, don't think so...
<alecu> mandel, do you need screenshots?
<mandel> alecu: if you already have them it would be great, otherwhise I can see in a vm
<alecu> mandel, no, I don't have them, I would need to log out and take them while registering anew.
<mandel> alecu: no worries I can do that
<dobey> hmm
<alecu> mandel, why did you end up using deferToThread ?
<dobey> ralsina: review my branch?
<mandel> alecu: I want to make sure that the call was not blocking and since the windows client will have a twisted main loop I went down that path
<alecu> mandel, cool.
<thisfred> wtf. There is one lint error that will just not be disabled. dobey: have you ever seen that before (it's happening with W0201 specifically)
<thisfred> whether I disable it globally or locally or with the inline comment, it keeps being reported by u1lint
<dobey> is that the foo not in __init__ warning?
<thisfred> yep
<thisfred> perhaps that was the reason u1lint is not used
<dobey> no, that is an issue with pylint
<dobey> but maybe the pylintrc disabled it
<dobey> you are doing disable= right, and not disable-msg?
<thisfred> yep
<alecu> mandel, tests ran fine, by pylint cries like this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/44495/
<alecu> s/by/but/g
<dobey> thisfred: but yes, i have seen that before a long time ago, before we even had ubuntuone-dev-tools
<dobey> thisfred: is it complaining about it in a test?
<thisfred> dobey: maybe because it's setting a property on a property of a property
<thisfred> yep
<mandel> alecu: take a look at the comment on top of the use of the delete
<alecu> mandel, I don't worry about how you use it, it's pylint that's whining
<dobey> thisfred: does changing it to setattr(object, value) instead of object.attr = value work?
<mandel> alecu: hmm I'll add the diasble comment, since it will tkae long until the patch is applied and packaged for ubuntu
<thisfred> let's see
<alecu> mandel, I ran "make check" and that's what the merging bot will run.
<dobey> err, setattr(object, "attr", value) i guess
<dobey> can't remember that api exactly right now
<mandel> alecu: yes, I know, I forgot to do that
<thisfred> dobey, no dice, pylint is too smart in its stupidity
<dobey> :(
<thisfred> dobey: since it's a style warning, I'd be happy to pass it as a global ignore to u1lint, but what's the switch for that? man u1lint is subhelpful
<dobey> there isn't a switch for it
<thisfred> ah
<thisfred> let me see if i can just fix the issue
<dobey> thisfred: if you "bzr diff pylintrc|grep W0201", does it show up?
<thisfred> nope
<thisfred> dobey: so u1lint and pylint behave differently in this respect?
<thisfred> dobey: looks like it's not able to deal with self.patch very well, and it looks at the original class rather than the fake/mock one or something
<dobey> thisfred: no
<dobey> thisfred: all u1lint does is run pylint and parse the output
<dobey> thisfred: but u1lint handles the W0511 warnings specially to avoid failing for XXX/FIXME comments
<dobey> thisfred: so if this warning wasn't showing already, there is likely something in the pylintrc that was there, which ignores it at that level, rather than in the code
<dobey> because pylint is buggy
<thisfred> dobey: well running pylint passes, running u1lint does not
<thisfred> perhaps because of the invocation
<dobey> that makese absolutely no sense at all
<thisfred> I know
<ralsina> dobey: I'll review it right away
 * ralsina has  a3yo kid onhis lap becuse the nanny is sick
<dobey> shen me niao pylint
<mandel> alecu: you did make check or ./run_tests in ubuntu sso?
<dobey> thisfred: "pylint --output-format=parseable --include-ids=yes --rcfile=/usr/share/ubuntuone-dev-tools/pylintrc" passes or fails?
<thisfred> dobey: it gives me yet another warning
<dobey> of course it would do something completely different
<alecu> mandel, sorry: ./run-tests
<dobey> thisfred: that is how u1lint is calling pylint
<alecu> mandel, (make check is for u1-client)
<thisfred>  pylint --output-format=parseable --include-ids=yes --rcfile=pylintrc ubuntuone/ works though, so the local pylintrc must escape that warning somehow
<mandel> alecu: ok, then if you pull the new version it should be fixed
<dobey> thisfred: that makes no sense
<dobey> thisfred: you were running u1lint with the pylintrc still in the tree?
<thisfred> both with and without
<dobey> thisfred: and it failed in both cases?
<alecu> mandel, you have more branches to review, right?
<thisfred> dobey: yep
<mandel> alecu: yes, but give me a min, I've discovered that the pipeline plugin does funny things,
<thisfred> dobey: anyhow, I think I'll add W0511 to pylintrc and leave this for another day
<mandel> I'm fixing them
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> that makes absolutely no sense whatsofnever
<thisfred> yeah I can't figure it out at all either
<dobey> maybe we should just stop using pylint and pyflakes both
<dobey> or just use pyflakes everywhere
<ralsina> dobey +1 on new-icon
<mandel> alecu: can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/implement_windows_networkstatus/+merge/52091
<thisfred> dobey: ralsina https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/escape-W0511/+merge/52759 should unblock nessita's branch
<mandel> alecu: also if you can tell me where is the merge conflcit cause I dont understand it
<dobey> ralsina: btw, did you ever get the updates installed to test unity crashiness with?
<mandel> I'm done, see u all alter!
<thisfred> alecu: r916 adds assertions for the filenames
<ralsina> dobey: good question! Let's check
<ralsina> Hey, got the ubuntu one shutdown inhibition :-)
<karni> ralsina: what's that?
<karni> ralsina: does it not let you shutdown the PC when syncing or something of that sort?
<ralsina> dobey: no crashiness, but it seems a bit stuck in "processing the commands pool'
<dobey> sigh, and gtk+ image loaders aer broken it seems
<ralsina> karni: exactly
<dobey> ralsina: well that's got nothing to do with me. talk to facundo, or delete all your files :)
<ralsina> karni: of course you can tell it to shutdown anyway, but at least you know it's not syncing and it's your fault :-)
<ralsina> dobey: hahaha
<karni> ralsina: oh. don't tell me it's gonna be like Windows updates.. aha, good!
<dobey> ralsina: and you *do* have gir1.2-unity-3.0 installed right?
<ralsina> dobey: I even got the unity integration working correctly it seems
<dobey> ok good
<ralsina> yup, 3.6.2-0ubuntu3
<ralsina> So that's looking good.
<dobey> ok well hopefully i can actually make a release today
<ralsina> I would prefer nessita's branch to be in the release
<alecu> mandel, approved the first branch.
<thisfred> ralsina: then review mine ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: oh, tricky :-)
<ralsina> URL?
<dobey> ralsina: wrong project
<thisfred> ralsina: well it unblocks nessita's:
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/escape-W0511/+merge/52759
<thisfred> ah
<thisfred> so right he is
<dobey> but yes we need to release that too
<ralsina> dobey: hahaha I am thinking product, not project ;-)
<ralsina> thisfred: approved.So now nessita's branch has to be marked as approved again after this one merges, right?
<thisfred> ralsina: correct
<thisfred> ralsina: I will do that
<ralsina> launchpad sometimes makes me feel I am programming for the DMV
<ralsina> That's why on weekends I program like a hippie
<thisfred> ralsina: you'd prefer to be able to land branches with failing tests? :)
<ralsina> thisfred: no, and I believe the DMV has a place in all proper civilizations, too :-)
<thisfred> ralsina: launchpad will happily let you do that btw, tarmac luckily will not ;)
<dobey> tarmac will happily land branches with failing tests if i tell it to
<thisfred> which you luckily don't
<thisfred> unless we offer enough beer
<ralsina> dobey: I talked to chipaca today about getting some "hardware" in ubuntu's private cloud for tarmac.
<ralsina> dobey: I am scared your server will go to heaven while you are in Argentina :-)
<dobey> i will fix it not to
<ralsina> dobey: don't worry, you will still manage it.
<ralsina> dobey: unless you don; t want to
<dobey> i'm not worried
<thisfred> nessita's branch approved again, let's see
<ralsina> in fact, I don't even care to use the new hardware, as long as it's available if we ever need it
<dobey> the reason it's not all in the DC already is because we need to retain control over it
<dobey> because we need to have certain versions of certain things installed on certain versions of ubuntu, to do all the tests
<dobey> we did set up a few things in the DC, but i am not even sure that tarmac is actively running any more. i have no control over it at all
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> guess i can roll some releases now
<ralsina> dobey: the idea is that we would have the same control as now
<karni> verterok: facundobatista: what's the difference between FS_FILE_DELETE and SV_FILE_DELETED? the latter means a file has been created on the system? and the first.. ?
<ralsina> I don't want one where ww depend on faceless admins.
<alecu> mandel, both your branches show this in launchpad: "Conflict adding file run-tests.bat.  Moved existing file to run-tests.bat.moved."
<facundobatista> the first indicates that a file was deleted in the FS (file system), the second indicates that a file was deleted in the SV (server)
<facundobatista> karni, ^
<alecu> mandel, it also happened around here when merging.
<dobey> ralsina: of course.
<dobey> ralsina: but i also need my server to not be going to sleep while i'm away, for other reasons :)
<karni> facundobatista: ah, SV is the server. thanks, you _rule_, rule! ;)
<facundobatista> :p
<ralsina> dobey: I image so :-) However I would prefer if our sprint was flaming-pigeon-proof :-)
<ralsina> s/image/imagine/
<dobey> ralsina: murphy won't allow it
<ralsina> murphy always wins eventually, but he wins easier when we let him.
<thisfred> dobey: I just set my branch to approved, will that make it in?
<dobey> i tried to shoot murphy once, and ended up with a hole in my foot
<thisfred> I would like it to, but it's not a blocker
<dobey> thisfred: i know not of this 'branch' you speak
<thisfred> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/filenames-in-notifications
<ralsina> dobey: I once tried to shoot murphy but he came back as a robot policeman and I ended melting because I was immersed on toxic waste.
<thisfred> that statik is a busy guy
<dobey> thisfred: is he on a boat?
<thisfred> his own island by now, surely
<thisfred> all evil genii have one
<thisfred> ralsina: nessita's branch is merged
<ralsina> yay
<karni> beuno: be advised I'm still working on it. minor adjustments that put the puzzle together. from what I've seen up to now I'm very happy with it.
<beuno> karni, sounds pretty encouraging!
<dobey> thisfred: wouldn't a true evil genius have a moveable island?
<thisfred> His is a giant sea turtle
<ralsina> giant sea turtles have so many disadvantages as mobile evil bases
<ralsina> ok, will EOD. Will come back in 2 hours, so please mail me any review requests, please?
<dobey> ralsina: well they are much better if you hollow them out first
<thisfred> yeah, feeding them is expensive
<dobey> thisfred: if you get them to shed their dependence on foreign oil, they are much cheaper
<thisfred> how many cars do you have again? :P
<dobey> 4, but only 3 are running right now
<thisfred> you leave them running while you work? That's awesome! :D
<dobey> yeah, for the background noise
<thisfred> my branch was merged, so if you wanna cut a release now, I don't have any objections ;)
<dobey> i think i'll revert your branch, just for spite :)
<dobey> bah i need to take a break for a bit, my brain is obviously not all there at the moment. but i will do the releases today
<karni> verterok: Is public link part of meta data? I receive new volume generation when I pulish a file, which is not exactly what I'd like.. Especially if a file is marked as syncable and starts to redownload. How does SD solve it?
<verterok> karni: public url isn't part of the metadata, at least not yet
<verterok> karni: syncdaemon check the hash of the file
<verterok> *checks
<karni> aha!
<karni> verterok: and redownloads only if differet, correct?
<verterok> yup
<karni> verterok: thanks for dropping by so late and answering
<verterok> np
 * verterok bbiab, need to make some mate
<thisfred> need to open some beer. See y'all tomorrow!
<karni> can I use multiple --fixes switches when commiting branch ?
<thisfred> karni: not sure, what I usually do is multiple commits with --unchanged --fixes
<karni> thisfred: oh, thanks!
<soren> karni: I'm quite sure you can just pass multiple --fixes.
<karni> will try in a moment, thanks.
<soren> Worked for me.
<karni> oh cool
#ubuntuone 2011-03-10
<karni> CardinalFang: I pushed rev43 of U1F with sync logic rewrite and multiple changes along the way. Please merge if you have branched trunk. I added CreateUDF ActionQueueCommand as well, but yet untested.
<nhaines> Oh hey, there's a new U1 website.  :)
<karni> nhaines: I just received the app is badly broken, so it might not be that fun to test in the end heh. /me jumps onto logs
<nhaines> karni: thanks.. I haven't had the chance to go through it too much yet.  What a shame.  :)
<karni> nhaines: hopefully I'll fix it before you do ;)
<nhaines> karni: that would be pleasant.  ;)
<karni> beuno: remind me please what capacity is your SD card so I'll be able to reflect on the numbers as well
<karni> it was quite spacious as I recall
<nhaines> karni: Just for fun, mine's 8GB but usually has between 20MB and 1000MB free at any given time.  :)
<karni> beuno: for what it's worth, I'm happy for the sync logic worked on AQ as expected
<karni> nhaines: if you could run U1F and go to Menu->Settings->Storage Management->Limit storage and play with the seekbar, I would appreciate :)
<karni> nhaines: I have only 2gig and it works fine. I never got it right for big capacity cards :/
<nhaines> Aha!  Okay.  :)
<karni> thanks
<beuno> karni, 16gb
<karni> beuno: thank you (I should note that ;d)
<karni> beuno: the download didn't process because indeed it got stuck on upload - the one thing I had on last TODO list and didn't come around d'oh!
<karni> let me see what I can do.
<beuno> karni, no rush
<karni> beuno: you know me. I won't be able to sleep. But I know I should get used to it as well.
<karni> beuno: total external storage is correct. total available storage is way out the roof, with insanely strange blocksize of 3915548 instead of, say, 4096. That's the source of the problem.
<karni> hahahah by bad
<karni> fixed.
<karni> I can't even imagine why this worked on my phone. blockSize must have been close to blockCount ;]
<karni> nhaines: I'm sure you'll get wrong space indication, I've fix it. Thanks, though :)
<dobey> hmm
<karni> beuno: nhaines: QR code of u1f-rev44 http://goo.gl/vuNHd - I fixed the storage limit bug, made notifications persistent, but can't replicate the upload problem. I improved one detail of service lifecycle, though. The logs are pretty clear :<
<karni> beuno: I'll mail you the link, too.
<beuno> karni, awesome, thanks
<beuno> and since it's past 2 am where you are, I am going to ignore you until tomorrow
<karni> hehe right. I shall get some sleep now :) Take care guys!
<beuno> night!
<JamesTait> 'Allo 'allo!
<rye> hm
<rye> our tomboy sync code overwrites the tomboy note fields when the note is saved online. E.g. if some app adds application annotations then it all gets lost :-/
<rye> not good
<rye> bug
<rye> hm
<rye> no, it stores application annotations
<rye> and then overwrites them, awesome
<duanedesign> morning all
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> mandel, dobey, alecu standup
<mandel> me
<alecu> me
<ralsina> thisfred, start
<thisfred> * DONE bug #729055 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/filenames-in-notifications/+merge/52483
<thisfred> * DONE https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/escape-W0511/+merge/52759
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS bug #702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS bug #728722 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/dbusify
<thisfred> * TODO bug #702007
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729055 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "File names should be shown on notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729055
<thisfred> * TODO bug #730661
<thisfred> * NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702172 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702172
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "control panel should have a .service file so it can be opened through dbus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728722
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702007 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "get_all_records does not return records with their attachments (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702007
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 730661 in ubuntuone-client "progress bar does not show up in Unity or something (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730661
<ralsina> DONE: some reviews, admin work, not much else
<ralsina> TODO: start with the pile on TODO, that's too long for a note :-(
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> mandel, please
<dobey> me
<mandel> DONE: More pykeyring patching. Worked on the sso UI. X-ray.
<mandel> TODO:FInish keyring patch. Doctors appointment (in theory to get the cast removed, but i dont think so.)
<mandel> BLOCKED: not really
<mandel> alecu, please
<alecu> DONE: reviews for manuel and eric, discussed dbus activation with eric, started working on syncdaemon zeitgeist bugs
<alecu> TODO: weekly meeting, work on branch for bug #692730 and bug #693545
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 692730 in ubuntuone-client "ZeitgeistListener tracebacks on SV_FILE_DELETED (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692730
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 693545 in ubuntuone-client "ZeitgeistListener tracebacks on AQ_UNLINK_OK (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693545
<dobey> λ DONE: new icon in u1client, client/libu1/cp releases/uploads
<dobey> λ TODO: new webkit api in libu1, bug #727558, mp3 install in banshee
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727558 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Need to notify user when Purchased Music folder is not subscribed (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727558
<ralsina> ok, comments
<ralsina> alecu thisfred: does bug #732431 sound familiar to you?
<ubot4`> ralsina: Bug 732431 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/732431 is private
<mandel> ralsina: I wont be able to make the weekly 2day, I have to go to the doctor
<mandel> ralsina: in the best case scenario I'll be back with two working hands
<ralsina> I have to go to make a sworn statement about my taxes so let's call it off until tomorrow
<mandel> that would be great
<ralsina> mandel: that would be really good.
<dobey> if i read through my bug mail, am i going to cry?
<alecu> ralsina, does not sound familiar.
<thisfred> not to me either
<ralsina> Just for fun, look at the traceback filenames
<thisfred> alecu: is _reset_udf_message_callback part of the status code?
<thisfred> yeah, so it is
<dobey> ralsina: that's not the first time that's happened
<dobey> ralsina: is probably a bug in apport
<thisfred> that's my code
<alecu> thisfred, yes, it is part of the status code.
<dobey> thisfred: stop writing broken code! :)
<thisfred> I will look
<thisfred> dobey: thanks, that's a good tip ;)
<ralsina> dobey: nothing more terrible than usual in the bugmail, I think (and I think I get all of you guys bugmail ;-)
<dobey> thisfred: let's rewrite it in vala
<ralsina> dobey: Iit's the anonymizing of the hostname
<ralsina> dobey: this guy's hostname is ubuntu :-)
<thisfred> I doubt that would help, if I have to do the writing
<dobey> ralsina: right, because it's the default. and apport is buggy in that case
<alecu> ralsina: "let's call it off until tomorrow" -> by "it" you mean today's weekly meeting?
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<alecu> ralsina, ack. We should let cparrino and joshuahoover know about it, then.
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<alecu> hmmm... seems cparrino is not on this channel.
<joshuahoover> alecu, ralsina: no desktop+  meeting today?
<dobey> and Chipaca
<alecu> joshuahoover, right. mandel is to get a new hand, ralsina will be out to face the man
<joshuahoover> alecu: got ya
<ralsina> already told them at u1-internal
 * rye gets occasional machine hangups due to wifi :(
<alecu> rye, the r8192se_pci module?
<rye> alecu, no, ath5k
<rye> alecu, what is an amusing thing is that when i disable wifi radio the led still blinks and at the same time the board does something strange that causes the whole machine to hang
<alecu> rye, I'm getting hangups at boot with the above wifi chip.
<rye> another thing is that I am surrounded by atheros devices all around of the same make/model :-(
<dobey> rye: it sounds like a greek coliseum for robot wars
<alecu> rye, I found out that it's less likely to hang if I upload the wifi module after the system has been up for a few minutes, so I blacklisted that module in /etc/modprobe.d/ and then I run a script that loads the module a minute or so after boot.
<alecu> ugly as hell, but it let's me work :P
<rye> alecu, in my case it hangs during upload/download of the files (for some reason nm thinks that wifi connection should be preferred over the wired one). After this...
<rye> ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2462MHz)
<dobey> reboot time
<dobey> whee
<dobey> wow, once you've broken into swap, firefox really eats up memory :(
 * rye installs mainline kernel to see whether it works...
<thisfred> alecu: ralsina: found and fixed the bug. Looks like we're not doing enough integration testing, unfortunately. Reverting the fix, and trying to come up with a test that triggers it
<rye> Production API rollout will be happening shortly
<rye> Expect crazy syncdaemon rescans :(
<alecu> thisfred, great.
<thisfred> alecu: ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-732431/+merge/52864
<thisfred> ralsina: we can probably make that bug public, I don't see anything sensitive in the apport stuff
<ralsina> thisfred: sure
<thisfred> so that other people could in theory see it and not report duplicates
<thisfred> done
 * mandel is back with one hand and 1/2
<dobey> zomg
<dobey> after latest updates my microphone works again
<dobey> maybe i can avoid typing in mumble now
<mandel> alecu: ping
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu: I update https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/implement_windows_networkstatus/+merge/52091 to fix the typos and the conflict, do you have time to take a look?
<alecu> mandel, absolutely!
<mandel> alecu: thx!
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: ping
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, hi
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: hi! any update on https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntu/lucid/desktopcouch/lp726597/+merge/52249 ...looks like we're still waiting for a review, huh?
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, It's in lucid-updates repo now.  distro should be watching that.  :(
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: ah, ok
 * CardinalFang scans his email for a mention.
<dobey> CardinalFang: it is not in updates
 * dobey just posed a 'resubmit' review vote on that branch though
<CardinalFang> dobey, Hrm, dput succeeded, but that doesn't mean much.
<dobey> CardinalFang: you dput it to proposed or to updates?
<dobey> proposed i guess
<rye> verterok, ping
<CardinalFang> dobey, yes, proposed, scanned from changelog.
<dobey> an archive admin has to approve it still probably
<alecu> mandel, the "literner" variable name typo is still there in the some of the tests.
<rye> verterok, i have a strange syncdaemon behavior - every time it starts up it uploads my .gpass/passwords.gps and .gpass/passwords.gps.bak files even though they haven't changed
<thisfred> alecu: can I have a review on https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-732431/+merge/52864 when you have a minute? The change is pretty small
<rye> verterok, i can reproduce this reliably
<alecu> mandel, otherwise it looks fine
<alecu> thisfred, sure.
<rye> verterok, .gpass is a UDF so passwords are uploaded with my permission :)
<verterok> rye: pong
<dobey> CardinalFang: should i change the status of your merge proposal to rejected then?
<verterok> rye: hmm, do you have logs in DEBUG?
<rye> verterok, yes!
<CardinalFang> dobey, I think so.
<dobey> ok
<rye> verterok, 2011-03-10 18:20:07,061 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.local_rescan - INFO - Resuming upload because it was interrupted: '/home/rtg/.gpass/passwords.gps'
<dobey> it is done
<rye> verterok, but then Upload ... failure: DOES_NOT_EXIST
<rye> hmmm
<rye> verterok, maybe my udf is broken
<verterok> rye: broken how?
<alecu> mandel, one more thing.... https://pastebin.canonical.com/44534/
<rye> hm, after the failure SD returns to IDLE
<dobey> CardinalFang: do you have the e-mail from "Ubuntu Installer" for the desktopcouch upload? does it say "rejected" ?
<alecu> mandel, related to the above typo.
<rye> and then tries to re-upload on next startup
<rye> and the files do exist online
<verterok> rye: is this happening every time?
<rye> verterok, yup
<verterok> rye: ok
<verterok> rye: please paste (via privmsg or private pastebin) the metadata for that file: u1sdtool --info /home/rtg/.gpass/passwords.gps
<dobey> CardinalFang: because desktopcouch isn't showing up on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<rye> verterok, hm, sha1 hashes are clearly different
<verterok> rye: what are the perms on that file? and the owner?
<CardinalFang> dobey, found it.  "The signer of this package has no upload rights to this distribution's primary archive.  Did you mean to upload to a PPA?"
<rye> verterok, i am the owner, i have full rwx permissions on the folder and rw on the file
<verterok> rye: 100% sure? ;-)
<rye> verterok, i can send you the full syncdaemon.log if you'd like
<rye> verterok, yup
<dobey> CardinalFang: ok. so you need to make your branch off lp:ubuntu/lucid-proposed/desktopcouch and propose to it please :)
<verterok> rye: ok :) let me think a bit
<CardinalFang> Damnit.  Dentist appt.
<verterok> rye: please turn off syncdaemon, let's take a look to the raw metadata :)
<verterok> rye: I'll have a script for you in a few minutes
<rye> even when sd says "The connection to the server has been lost" the U1 logo makes it look so good...
<CardinalFang> dobey, I branched from lucid-update.  Prosed to lucid-update.  Should be -proposed instead?
<CardinalFang> ~Proposed
 * CardinalFang goes afk a bit.
<dobey> CardinalFang: yes. the proposal i just rejected was proposed for merge into lp:ubuntu/lucid/desktopcouch (not lucid-updates or lucid-proposed). the process is that things go in -proposed, then after they are verified, can be moved into -updates by an archive admin. but nobody ever directly uploads to -updates
<alecu> thisfred, looks fine. I'm running the tests on it now.
<thisfred> thx
<verterok> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578423/
<rye> verterok, where cPickle should come from?
<verterok> rye: oh, forgot that import: import cPickle
<rye> verterok, TypeError: get() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given)
<verterok> rye: that happens when the script isn't tested :p
<rye> verterok, that's ok, just tell me what's the magic 3rd parameter
<verterok> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578424/
<rye> yesterday i got "foo() takes exactly 3 arguments (3 given)" :)
<verterok> rye: no magic at all
<rye> verterok, ok, got the metadata
<verterok> rye: does it match with  u1sdtool output?
<rye> verterok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/578426/
<rye> verterok, yup, looks like matching, let me start sd again
<rye> verterok, and again passwords.gps and 1 other file is being uploaded..
<rye> alecu, i think i found a bug in the notification, how do you detect whether all files have successfully been uploaded?
<verterok> rye: please check if you have any partial files around in ~/.cache/ubuntuoner/partials
<rye> AQ_UPLOAD_ERROR, kwargs: {'share_id': 'bdaf4055-967e-46f1-9028-339ae486266a', 'hash':
<rye>  'sha1:ec48f3d4f1e0a45dfd11bad1f971e1a1f1e53d08', 'node_id': 'd08e088f-4799-4d01-b417-061fe1db5655', 'error': 'DOES_NOT_EXIST'}
<alecu> thisfred, approved.
<thisfred> thanks!
<rye> verterok, empty directory
<verterok> rye: that's saying that node_id: d08e088f-4799-4d01-b417-061fe1db5655 doesn't exists
<verterok> rye: could you check the node_id via the web?
<rye> verterok, 2011-03-10 18:42:23,322 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: AQ_UPLOAD_ERROR, kwargs: {'share_id': 'bdaf4055-967e-46f1-9028-339ae486266a', 'hash':
<rye>  'sha1:1eaede66de1d2a25855af1663297214952623fa6', 'node_id': '5db396c9-1236-40db-ba36-51ebbb3b6797', 'error': 'DOES_NOT_EXIST'}
<verterok> rye: maybe syncdaemon is trying to use an old node_id(?)
<mandel> alecu: I saw your comment, I'm going to take a look, is weird that the tests pass
<rye> verterok, i used the line for .gps.bak, not .gps
<alecu> mandel, yes, really weird.
<alecu> rye, looking.
<rye> alecu, i remember there was an UploadFinished member which specified whether upload was successful or not
 * rye thinks he needs to check this too in the indicator
<mandel> alecu: is not weird, I'm stupid :P
<mandel> we both ran them on linux, where they pass, on windows they fail
<alecu> rye, to know if a given transfer was finished we listen for SYS_QUEUE_REMOVED in the event queue.
<alecu> rye, if the type of the command removed is action_queue.Download or action_queue.Upload.
<alecu> rye, also we listen for SYS_QUEUE_DONE to show the 100% completed message.
<alecu> (which in fact has a very different wording than 100%)
<rye> alecu, aha, you are listening to the internal messages, not something that is going to be broadcast via dbus...
<alecu> rye, right. It would be painfully slow if you created 15000 files and if all the files found were sent thru dbus.
<rye> alecu, well... that's how my indicator does things :-), it just queries for the queues less frequently in this case
<alecu> rye, so, I think that the commands we listen for are only removed from the queue when they complete or are cancelled. The retrying in case of errors should be transparent to us.
<rye> so what should user do if the file was _not_ uploaded in the end but SYS_QUEUE_DONE is sent... i mean the file was not updated but the user is assured that everything is ok
<rye> something is wrong here
<alecu> rye, let's ask verterok or __lucio__ about that.
<rye> well, my local sd has some issues with these 2 files but emptying the queue and switching to IDLE on UPLOAD ERROR is not really nice
<alecu> verterok, __lucio__: is it possible for a SYS_QUEUE_DONE to be sent when some file was not upload because of an error?
<__lucio__> alecu, yes.
<__lucio__> if we fail to upload it we send the signals about it and then finish
<alecu> __lucio__, when will it be retried again?
<dobey> lunch time
<alecu> at lunch time?
<__lucio__> alecu, if its a transient error its retried right away, no error is shown i think. if its not transient, never or after the next restart
<alecu> rye, well, then you have found an error.
<alecu> rye, the notification will show the file as transferred in that case.
<rye> i wonder what can the user do about this
<alecu> rye, but it should show it as some error instead.
<rye> i have no idea how can I recover from this except of updating the files / cleaning them up online etc...
<alecu> rye, probably showing the red emblem on the icon, and letting the user know about files with transfer problems in the control panel.
<alecu> rye, yes, if it can be transferred there's not much the user can do. But at least he should have some way of knowing about that.
<rye> okay, what does DOES_NOT_EXIST mean in this case?
<alecu> Anyway, that feature sounds like material for Ñ
<pmatulis> when will u1 organize/display synced bookmarks in a way that will actually be usable?
<mandel> alecu: I updated the branch, everything should be ok now, sorry for the pain in the ass, my head is in another place
<karni> beuno: did you have time to give U1F rev44 a spin?
<beuno> karni, I'm.... not sure  :)
<karni> beuno: It's the one from last e-mail (QR code is comfortable for you? Or should I attach it next time?)
<beuno> karni, I din't seem to have that email
<karni> beuno: you know, I'd like to have clear conscience that it's uploading and downloading files for you before I leave haha
<beuno> got rev44
<karni> right, that's the one. let me check my sent items
<karni> beuno: subject: U1F rev44 sent 15hrs ago
<karni> (2:20 GMT+1 xD)
<karni> so that's the one. QR code was under the link.
<beuno> karni, don't have it
<karni> let me re-send it
<karni> beuno: done.
<beuno> karni, ok, I'm going to grab some food, will look at it as soon as I'm back
<karni> beuno: cool, thanks
<alecu> ok, I gotta get something to eat, plus run to the bank.
<alecu> mandel, please mail me if you need a re-review.
<beuno-lunch> karni, still no email
<thisfred> ooh, new patches: http://i.imgur.com/4Q0Y4.jpg
<karni> beuno-lunch: :< It's in my sent items. Are you checking martin...@canonical.com
<karni> ?
<karni> beuno-lunch: I can send that to your other e-amil
 * karni realigns fingers
<karni> beuno-lunch: did you get my _previous_ e-mail (a more detailed status report) from Wed, Mar 9, 2011 at 11:58 PM ?
<karni> I'd like to re-send it as well if it hasn't reached you. But I think it did, then we talked on irc about release dates etc.
<rye> karni, maybe it is worth sharing the build via ubuntuone?
<rye> karni, i mean as a shared folder, I would be extremely glad to test it too
<karni> rye: Martin preferred recieving it via e-mail (perhaps not to miss it on IRC), so I e-mailed a link to QR code to link from Ubuntu One - and I forgot about Shared folders lol
<rye> and adb install may be faster :)
<karni> rye: oh of course I'd like to share it with you as well
<karni> there are to minor bugs that I may be able to still fix today (thinks it's roaming while it's not, on mobile connection, for instance - that's a new bug)
<karni> rye: PM me your.. e-mail, that's what I need to share right?
<karni> *share with
<rye> karlo94, yup, roman.yepishev@canonical.com would perfectly do
<karni> rye: what's the karlo94 , some kind of username?
<karlo94> rye, what?
<karni> karlo94: oh sry, nvm my message
<karni> karlo94: rye's msg was to me.
<rye> karlo94, sorry, tab completion fail :(
<karlo94> hahah, np :D
<karni> I should have tried to tab-complete that xD haha
<rye> karni, sweet, now i have apks!
<karni> rye: you are welcome. please fill bug reports and send logs whenevery you find problems/something worries you
<rye> hm, r/o shares show 0 bytes available storage ... hmmm
<karni> rye: don't mind the UI yet, though
<karni> rye: what does it mean? that I have 0 bytes storage or you don't see my files at all?
<rye> karni, that's in the control panel, i'll need nessita to tell me why
<karni> oh ok
<karni> rye: I'm wondering.. when I opened the 'Share this folder' window few times (I know I can select multiple ppl, that's not the point) - each time I had to enter the share name even though it was the same problem. "is it a feature and not a bug" ;) ?
<mongy> running natty updated as on today and u1 doesnt connect to server unless I run the applet, which then notifies my the connection to the server was restored..  this is everytime on bootup.
<rye> mongy, by applet you mean ubuntuone-control-panel?
<karni> JamesTait: Hi! I'd like to suggest inceasing (css?) the 'Sign in' clicable link area. It's now much smaller than the previous grey'ish "Sign in" button, which I liked. What do you think?
<rye> hm
<karni> rye: if so, I don't quite get why so many people call ubuntuone-control-center by applet, it's not the first time.
<mongy> yeah
<rye> mongy, ubuntuone should start connecting after 30 seconds of login
<rye> karni, we had an applet, then ubuntuone preferences was sometimes also called an applet because if could have been started from the real applet. Well, since in natty the only ubuntuone-control-* thing is a panel my question was silly
<mongy> let me reboot to maverick and change a file and come back to natty and see if it notifies me..
<karni> rye: I see. That justifies it.
<karni> rye: So I can't see 'Shared by me' in the webUI, huh?
<karni> only 'Folders shared with me'. I checked out of curiosity.
<rye> karni, you should be able to, the shared folders will have different icons and "more details" will provide the info. And if you go to that folder the same info will be displayed after the file list
<karni> ohhh right, it's in my Ubuntu One folder deep down, d'oh. I though it'd list it separately.
<JamesTait> karni: I'm not opposed to the idea, and it would be in keeping with the Buy more storage space button.
<JamesTait> karni: I think it needs to go to the design team though - that would be ivanka et al.
<karni> JamesTait: right. and yea, I can see Buy more storage is still the same style.
<JamesTait> karni: It's a trivial change to make.
<karni> JamesTait: I believe it's a blink of an eye for you :)
<JamesTait> karni: The design team might already have plans for that, or have received similar feedback.
 * karni nods
 * JamesTait is just another hacker.
<JamesTait> karni: Maybe raise it as a bug against ubuntuone-servers?
<karni> JamesTait: ok!
<JamesTait> karni: And feel free to mention my name, in case that's not the right thing to do. :)
<JamesTait> Then you can blame it all on me.
<karni> JamesTait: hahaha no need, you're doing your job ;)
<mongy> its not connected, as there are no 'ticks' on my shared folders.
<mongy> and the file I edited is an older version.
<mongy> rye, any idea then?  it wont do anything till I run the control panel
<__lucio__> rye, how often that does file change?
<rye> __lucio__, maybe once a week, last time i changed the file a day ago
<rye> mongy, could you please send ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log archived to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com, i'll be able to assist better if I have the logs
<rye> mongy, another thing, do you need to press connect or something else to get it going or launching the control panel is sufficient?
<__lucio__> rye, is this bug new or you just noticed it recently?
<rye> __lucio__, i noticed it today
<mongy> just launching..  actuall, I launch it from the message menu because there is an entry called Ubuntu one under the normal entry of Ubuntu one, like its a message waiting to be read.. once I click use it I get the notifcation and things start rolling
<__lucio__> rye, can you grep for the DOES_NOT_EXIST error and see how far back it goes?
<rye> __lucio__, unfortunately I have logs only for last day
<rye> __lucio__, but, since this dir has been involved in Move() limbo bug I'll do as verterok suggested and will rescan from scratch
<__lucio__> rye, ok, let me know if it happens again. i think this is a side effect of all those changes and its already fixed (ie, we dont get to that situation anymore, not that we know how to handle it if we do)
<verterok> __lucio__: I recommended rye to try running:  u1sdtool --rescan-from-scratch=<vol_id> let's see how it goes :)
<__lucio__> rye, make sure you have copies of the files with local changes that failed to upload
<verterok> rye: if that doesn't work, we can always fix it using brute force ;)
<rye> verterok, well, it marked the .bak as conflict,... and keeps wanting to upload passwords.gps :(
<rye> AQ_UPLOAD_ERROR:{'hash_eq_local_hash': 'F', 'hash_eq_server_hash': 'F', 'not_available'
<rye> : 'F', 'not_authorized': 'F'} with ARGS:('DOES_NOT_EXIST', 'sha1:1eaede66de1d2a25855af1663297214952623fa6')
<rye> :'-(
<__lucio__> rye, that file you need to remove
<rye> AQ_UPLOAD_FINISHED
<rye> yay!
<ralsina> mandel: late, late pong
<mandel> ralsina: hehe
<ralsina> mandel: how's the hand?
<mandel> ralsina: alecu was taking a look at this https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/implement_windows_networkstatus/+merge/52091
<mandel> ralsina: is broken, but the cast was removed to make sure that the skin and the muscle do not sufer, will be back next week again
<ralsina> mandel: so you have a broken hand and no cast? Weird
<mandel> ralsina: we are spaniards are that tough :)
<ralsina> mandel: well, it did broke first ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: is just a bone of the hand, no moving parts involved, so is a matter of being careful
<mandel> ralsina: i broke it first :)
<ralsina> mandel: cool then. Pain?
<ralsina> only a spaniard breaks a spaniard! ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: nah, is fine, it does not hurt more than it should
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> and I should be able to type faster than I was before
<mandel> less spelling errors, hurray!
<ralsina> brb
<CardinalFang> mandel, so, while it's off, you should definitely play some rugby while you can!
<mandel> CardinalFang: apparently I cannot do that, lame
<dobey> reviews please? :) https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/no-more-dbus-glib/+merge/52903
<mandel> CardinalFang: but dont worry, as soon as I retired I'll get all the kids of my collegues to join a team ;)
<ralsina> dobey: on it!
<ralsina> my kid has the bones of a sparrow. And we live in the argentine capital city of rugby, where I hope he never feels tempted to play :-)
<mandel> ralsina: the more you brake the stronger they get, and it is always fun for the parents to be in er :P
<ralsina> mandel: I have been in the ER with him three more times than I wanted to already.
<ralsina> Last one he managed to put his upper teeth through his upper lip.
<mandel> ouch
<rye> hm... that's nice, for some reason my machine does not have ipv4 connectivity now
<ralsina> mandel: well, he can always wear a moustache when he grows, if the scar doesn't goaway
<mandel> ralsina: his quite young, so the scar will be quite small, can you tell I broke my left cheek?
<mandel> an that was when I was 17, so he should be fine :)
<ralsina> mandel:  yeah, it should be almost invisible in a couple of years
<mandel> ralsina: worst thing it could happen to his physical appearance is to look like the father :)
<ralsina> mandel: well, yeah, he should be able to do better than that :-)
<dobey> ugh, looks like it's about to start storming here :(
<alecu> mandel, approved.
<rye> aha
<rye> default dev wlan0  scope link
<rye> should have at least the gw..
 * alecu bbls
<dobey> can i get a second review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/no-more-dbus-glib/+merge/52903 please?
<thisfred> dobey: on it
<mandel> alecu: cojonudo, thx!
<dobey> thisfred: thanks
<dobey> later all
<CardinalFang> later, d
<danyR> g'night everyone. is there any reason why I'm not getting u1 upload progress in unity? natty fully updated just a few minutes ago
<danyR> g'night everyone. is there any reason why I'm not getting u1 upload progress in unity? natty fully updated just a few minutes ago
<karni> CardinalFang: I will be leaving for 9 days as of tomorrow [long story short, this has been planned few months back]. If you have questions along the way, please feel free to e-mail me at mkarnicki at gmail.com . I'm not sure if I'll have connectivity, but I'll try to check e-mail if possible.
#ubuntuone 2011-03-11
<karni> beuno: Fixed a small bug that prevented to sync on mobile connection (which wouldn't be good if we want to test throttling as well and I'm on the leave). u1f-rev45 in ubuntu one share to you. No need to uninstall, and you don't need to install it untill you start playing on mobile connection.
<beuno> karni, so, QR codes against public files doesn't work
<beuno> public files and android installs don't get along
<karni> beuno: oh.. that was the way I published AU1 for Stuart, if I'm not mistaken.
<karni> but I'll remember that
<karni> nice. I just ran the browser while syncing on mobile conn with limited download rate
<karni> I resized the syncable icon so it's easier to tap.
<karni> The read rate is kinda slow for HSDPA. I'll have a closer look when I'm back.
<beuno> karni, I saw the apk come through to ubuntu one  :)
<karni> ^ ^ cool
<karni> the one that I've just sent :)?
<beuno> alecu, thisfred, your notifications are THE BEST THING EVAR
<beuno> -47
<karni> sweet!
<beuno> and changelog.txt
<beuno> if yoiu run nightlies, you see the filenames in the notificaiton bubbles  ;)
<beuno> now, to walk the dog!
<karni> nice
<karni> I'll be going now :) Take care beuno
<karni> Good night guys :)
<beuno> karni, night!
 * karni was just leaving
<karni> night :)! o/
<zyga> morning guys
<zyga> latest natty
<zyga> netbook screen (1024x600)
<zyga> the ubuntu one welcome screen shows a horizontal scrollbar
<zyga> even though there is plenty of space on the screen
<zyga> some invalid packing?
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone! :D
<duanedesign> rye: good morning
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> rye: I am having some issues with the latest update
<rye> duanedesign, yep, what broke?
<duanedesign> rye: i am getting UBuntu One crashed window popping up about every 5-6 seconds
<rye> duanedesign, ok, try doing u1sdtool --quit and then see whether ~.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log has anything
<rye> duanedesign, OTOH you can submit a bug report for the package
<rye> hm
<rye> i am not subscribed to package bugs!
<duanedesign> i submitted a bug
<duanedesign> trying to get the number...
<duanedesign> bug 733167
<ubot4`> duanedesign: Bug 733167 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/733167 is private
<duanedesign> bug 733167
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733167 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with SyntaxError in _load(): invalid syntax (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733167
<duanedesign> there we are :)
<duanedesign> i also noticed 731104 because syncdaemon is using high cpu.
<duanedesign> ughh, bug 731104
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 731104 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-client continually uses high cpu (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731104
<rye> duanedesign, that's because of constant restarts
<rye> ***** UNNITY!
<rye> Guys, COME ON?
<duanedesign> i am lookiong into installing previous package for girl
<duanedesign> gir1.2
<rye> duanedesign, could you please tell me what's dpkg -S /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/gi/overrides/Dee.py ?
<duanedesign> it is for making custom places in Dash
<rye> duanedesign, hm, on my machine it is python code
<rye> duanedesign, i wonder what package it is from on your machine
<duanedesign> it is supposed to be in gir1.2
<duanedesign> but it has not made it yet so it is a seperate download
<rye> duanedesign, it is in gir1.2-dee-0.5 on my machine
<rye> duanedesign, and it contains python code
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> ok at the time i downloaded it, it was not
<rye> duanedesign, aha, so you broke your syncdaemon
<rye> phew
<rye> i thought we were about to face unity-related issues again
<duanedesign> :)
<rye> lowering alarm level to standard
<duanedesign> cool, i think i am just about back to ok.
<rye> duanedesign, ok, i am invalidating your bug then
<duanedesign> yes plaease
<duanedesign> i should of looked at the log before I uploaded it
<rye> kenvandine, ping, not ubuntuone-related at all... re: gwibber - is there any issues with entries scrolling? it gets so jumpy I can't keep the context
<thisfred> beuno: 11h late, but thank you! :)
<ralsina> thisfred, alecu, mandel, I am feeling like hell today (and most of yesterday), I am going to the doctor in 30 minutes or so, I have no idea of when I'll be back.
<thisfred> ralsina: ack, hope you feel better soon
<ralsina> thisfred: thanks, me too :-)
<ralsina> BTW: I just approved your vacation, so book a nice hotel ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina: woohoo!
<mandel> ralsina: mejorate
<ralsina> mandel: it's probably something stupid like gastroenteritis, it just makes me feel like crap
<alecu> ralsina, get well boss
<mandel> ralsina: nevetheless, is a pain in the ass (no pun intended)
<ralsina> If I am not back by 12:15, please have the weekly meeting on IRC somewhere and save the logs for me?
<ralsina> mandel: come on, you know you intended it ;-)
 * mandel is liying, he intended it
<mandel> hehehe
<alecu> ralsina, ack, we'll have the meeting on irc.
<ralsina> alecu: you take care of pinging everyone at the right moment, please
<ralsina> And I am off. See you all later!
<alecu> bye!
<alecu> mandel, thisfred, dobey: standup in 5'
<thisfred> alecu: yeah, mild crisis in the other channel, so ping me if I'm not me-ing
<alecu> thisfred, no problem.
<thisfred> me
<alecu> me
<alecu> mandel, dobey: me?
<dobey> what about you? :)
<mandel> me
<mandel> dobey: terrible joke
<dobey> me gusta la guitarre
<alecu> guitarra!
<alecu> thisfred, go!
<thisfred> * DONE bug #732431 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-732431/+merge/52864
<thisfred> * DONE review https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/bindwood/version-1.99.0/+merge/52975
<thisfred> * TODO review https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/bindwood/update-after-remove/+merge/52979
<thisfred> * TODO review https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/bindwood/log-to-file/+merge/52977
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS bug #702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS bug #728722 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/dbusify
<thisfred> * TODO bug #702007
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 732431 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with TypeError in _reset_udf_message_callback(): callback() takes at least 1 argument (0 given) (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 40)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732431
<thisfred> * TODO bug #730661
<thisfred> NEXT: alecu
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702172 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702172
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "control panel should have a .service file so it can be opened through dbus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728722
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702007 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "get_all_records does not return records with their attachments (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702007
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 730661 in ubuntuone-client "progress bar does not show up in Unity or something (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730661
<alecu> DONE: reviews, worked on SD, adding new parameters to AQ_UNLINK_OK and SV_FILE_DELETED for bug #692730 and bug #693545
<alecu> TODO: weekly meeting, finish above zeitgeist bugs
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 692730 in ubuntuone-client "ZeitgeistListener tracebacks on SV_FILE_DELETED (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692730
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 693545 in ubuntuone-client "ZeitgeistListener tracebacks on AQ_UNLINK_OK (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693545
<mandel> DONE: Move common code from sso UI. Created SSO widgets that should be reused in the installer.
<mandel> TODO: Automate the code generation of the widget so that we can use pyside or pyqt
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey: please
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #732761, upload for bug #732431, keep finding more bugs
<dobey> λ TODO: new webkit api in libu1, bug #727558, mp3 install in banshee
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 732761 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Unneeded usage of dbus-glib (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732761
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 732431 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with TypeError in _reset_udf_message_callback(): callback() takes at least 1 argument (0 given) (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 40)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732431
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727558 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Need to notify user when Purchased Music folder is not subscribed (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727558
<alecu> sorry.
<alecu> well, comments? eom?
<dobey> me gusta fuego
<dobey> me gusta la manana
<mandel> dobey: me gusta la maria
<mandel> alecu: som
<mandel> alecu: do we have a weekly 2day?
<dobey> heh
<dobey> me gusta la cerveza
<alecu> mandel, right. we'll have the weekly same time as always, but on irc if ralsina is not around.
<mandel> alecu: ok, but I cannot type that welll yet
<alecu> mandel, hand still inside on the yeso?
<alecu> mandel, I think it's likely that ralsina will not be back in an hour, so perhaps you can start typing a few sentences telling us what you did last week.
<mandel> ok
<alecu> mandel, I can spellcheck if you need me to. I've been learning the mandelian language as of lately :-)
<mandel> alecu: he, it has been more about a missing hand than me spelling things in a diff way, although I must say that my spelling tens to be shit
<mandel> is all about using the correct first and last letters :)
<alecu> mandel, yes, ten times tends
<mandel> alecu: exactly hehe
<alecu> hehehe
<mandel> alecu: when do we have the meeting
<alecu> mandel, in 13 minutes
<thisfred> oh yeah mumble
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, do you mind sponsoring an SRU for Lucid?
<CardinalFang> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntu/lucid/desktopcouch/lp726597/+merge/52897
<CardinalFang> I tried uploading to l-propsoed already, but was refused.
<thisfred> making the coffee first
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, sure
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, you're the best.
<mandel> alecu: shall we start? I've not had food (16:18 here)
<alecu> mandel, sorry, got distracted.
<mandel> np
<mandel> alecu: we do it here, right?
<mandel> may i start?
<alecu> thisfred, dobey, mandel, joshuahoover: ralsina is at the doctor, and he asked me to do the weekly meeting on irc
<alecu> mandel, yes, go ahead.
<alecu> Chipaca, also ^^^
<mandel> here goes the long copy paste :P
<mandel> My main work this week has been around porting sso. At the moment all tests that are not UI related pass on Windows (reviews for those branches will be very welcome). At the moment I have started to write the SSO UI based on the wireframes proposed by clarita and will hopefully have all the UI (without logic) done by today. This certainly removes sso from being a blocking factor and will allow me to move to sd again. On other news, the hand
<dobey> eh ok
<alecu> mandel, "the hand..." ?
<dobey> my microphone works now, and we're on irc
<alecu> :-)
<mandel> alecu: yes, the hand is not working yet
<thisfred> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082497/
<alecu> mandel, "On other news, the hand...." seems to be cut off by irc.
<mandel> oh, really?
<mandel> let me get it again
<mandel> On other news, the hand is still broken (bad bad news) and I got the cast removes so that I can execise my wrist for a week. I have another appointment in a week to decide what to do :(
<mandel> can you  read that?
<thisfred> can't hear you lalalalalala
<alecu> mandel, yup, thanks.
<alecu> thisfred, do you want to go next?
<thisfred> sure
<thisfred> What I did was mostly fix small bugs that we found, and add the filenames to the notifications
<thisfred> now working on dbus activation for the control panel, and some other small stuff. I expect to do more desktopcouch work over the next few weeks, as there are some open bugs there
<alecu> thisfred, can you tell us a bit more on how you are doing the dbus activation?
<thisfred> alecu: well that's not exactly clear yet
<thisfred> I've been looking at u-sso for inspiration, as per dobey's suggestion
<thisfred> but that does a lot more with dbus
<thisfred> And I'm not sure which parts are required for activation and which aren't
<thisfred> my idea is to do the minimal amount of work to get activation working, and solve the problem that we open multiple instances
<thisfred> ideally I
<thisfred> d also like to be able to bounce the launcher and draw attention through dbus
<alecu> thisfred, ok, I'd like to help with that. Let's work on this after the meeting.
<thisfred> the python dbus tutorial has some gaping holes in it :)
<thisfred> thx!
<alecu> thisfred, yup :-)
<alecu> dobey, do you want to go next?
<dobey> well, i've been trying to get all this banshee stuff done
<dobey> but got side-tracked a bit this week with the new branding stuff and having to make releases, and a couple of smaller emergencies
<dobey> and i keep finding other related bugs in libu1 and such that need fixed first
<dobey> but making some more progress today already, so hopefully will have all the banshee stuff done next week
<alecu> dobey, the banshee stuff falls under the FFE, right?
<dobey> yes and no
<alecu> dobey, also: do we know how much longer that freeze exception will last?
<dobey> they are regressions
<ralsina> dobey: awesome
<alecu> dobey, regressions when compared to rhythmbox?
<dobey> they are missing features that were there in 10.10, so are regressions and don't really need FFEs
<dobey> right
<alecu> dobey, great. And what part falls under the FFE?
<joshuahoover> dobey: do you have the bugs for the banshee regressions? i know we don't need ffes for those but i'd like to keep the release team informed :)
<dobey> alecu: i don't think anything does at this point
<alecu> dobey, I misunderstood the "<dobey> yes and no" then :-)
<dobey> alecu: yes they are features, no they don't really need FFEs since they are also regressions :)
<alecu> ok.
<alecu> ok, my turn.
<dobey> joshuahoover: i don't see one for the mp3 installing bits. i'll file it. there's some other work to make that smoother that i'm doing first, though
<joshuahoover> dobey: k
<alecu> On Friday I worked on finishing DroidCouch, and Mon and Tue were National Holidays, so it was a very short week for me.
<alecu> Since Wed I returned to work on Destkop+ matters, and I'm going thru my list of pending bugs, starting with the Zeitgeist issues when files are deleted on the server and on the client.
<alecu> I'm also chasing a control panel display bug with design, and should ping them again to see if they had a chance to test it.
<alecu> that's it.
<alecu> Questions?
<joshuahoover> alecu: not for you specifically...but one suggestion for the team as a whole
<alecu> sure
<joshuahoover> alecu: can we start using bug #'s in these reports since at this point all the work should be tracked in bugs?
<ralsina> I would also like if everyone could make a list of his bug #s in order of importance ;-)
<dobey> joshuahoover: bug #733327
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
<alecu> joshuahoover, ralsina: sounds like a good idea. Should we tag them some way in lp?
<joshuahoover> alecu: u1-natty
<ralsina> alecu: yes, tag them u1-natty
<joshuahoover> :)
<dobey> all of my bugs are equally important i guess
<dobey> they are always critical :(
<ralsina> BTW: 't was justa  flesh wound, I need to stop eating almost everything  for a week and drink fluids, plus antibiotics and rest.
<ralsina> dobey: then sorting them will be trivial
<ralsina> ;)
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, just take 6 nixie tubes and have them all light up all their numbers at the same time :)
<ralsina> Ok, then, good to see alecu back in the team, and that everyone is making progress
<thisfred> ralsina: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~thisfred ? :)
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, uploaded, can you please handle subscribing the sru team and making sure there is enough info for testing in the bug report
<alecu> ok, is this EOM?
<ralsina> thisfred: a bit more finely sorted ;-)
<alecu> anybody has any closing comments?
<ralsina> ok. joshuahoover I owe you look at the published files bug in maverick
<dobey> plus i keep having to file new bugs i run into while working on the other bugs, and fixing them first
<joshuahoover> ralsina: yes :) bug #661292 ...ralsina, this appeared to be the same bug in nightlies on maverick from what i could tell
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 661292 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Nautilus is not aware of published files (affects: 7) (dups: 4) (heat: 40)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661292
<ralsina> eom then
<dobey> joshuahoover: right, the patch i made was not fixed in trunk yet, only stable-1-4
<dobey> because the code is different
<joshuahoover> dobey: yep, ok...couldn't remember if we knew this was for more than just maverick or not :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: right, got ya
<dobey> so nightlies may or may not work
<ralsina> Is it me or this call works well on IRC? Anyway, I'll stop for "lunch" and be back in a bit/
<mandel> ralsina: do you need windows bugs too?
<ralsina> mandel: not really, since nothing works on windows yet ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina: I'd prefer carrier pigeons over mumble, mysefl
<dobey> ralsina: haha, and my microphone works now; starts working and you want to switch to irc
<mandel> ralsina: ok
<mandel> then I go for luch
<ralsina> dobey: we'll get back to mumble for next week anyway
<ralsina> so try to keep it working :-)
<dobey> well i can't guarantee that the next apt-get upgrade won't cause it to break again
<dobey> you know how pulseaudio and the kernel are
<ralsina> pin them?
<ralsina> ok, I'll be back in a while.
<danyR> any reason why I'm not getting upload progress indication on unity in a fully updated natty?
<kenvandine> thisfred, reviewing your ubuntuone-couch package
<thisfred> kenvandine: awesome! It's my first, so don't be gentle
<kenvandine> debian/copyright and ubuntuone/__init__.py say GPL and ubuntuone/couch/* say LGPL
<thisfred> oops, I'll make it all GPL
<kenvandine> ok, still reviewing :)
<CardinalFang> danyR, Sorry.  natty moves so quickly that it's hard to say.
<danyR> CardinalFang: just wondering if it's a known issue or something I should report :)
<CardinalFang> danyR, I say report it, if you can.  It will remind devs that it affects people.
<danyR> CardinalFang: just in case, I read about some problems with unity-gir. do you know what exact package I should have installed?
<philsf> hello, is the file sync for u1 available for licensing?
<CardinalFang> danyR, I think there was a problem with some mono libraries a few days ago, in which something would eat CPU in starting, dying, and restarting.
<philsf> I mean, the server backend for the file sync. I'd like to use it in a private cloud
<dobey> lunch time
<thisfred> could use a quick review on https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/fix-licenses/+merge/53045 (no code changes)
<CardinalFang> philsf, I don't think server end is (yet).
<philsf> CardinalFang, do you know if there's a time frame for that?
<CardinalFang> philsf, I don't know, but I'm prodding some people who are at least close to the business end of Ubuntu One.
<CardinalFang> philsf, I don't think it would be soon, though.  We have so much we plan to do in our list of making things awesome.
<philsf> lol, great, thanks for the info, CardinalFang
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<dobey> can i get some reviews for my libu1 branches?
<ralsina> dobey: sure, link?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/libubuntuone/+activereviews
<ralsina> ok, looking at navigation-leak now
<ralsina> clear enough, +1
<ralsina> the other one is going to take a bit longer :-)
<ralsina> OTOH, if I paste that URL into chrome... yep, a padlock :-)
<ralsina> +1 too
<dobey> ralsina: well they both work in chrome
<dobey> but stock webkitgtk doesn't url-decode the base64 string first, so it has been failing
<ralsina> oh, that's weird
<ralsina> So you are working around a webkitgtk bug, I suppose
<ralsina> let me re-check on gtk-launcher then...
<ralsina> GtkLauncher that is
<ralsina> ok, still +1
<ralsina> got any other branches for review?
<dobey> not yet
<dobey> but will have another big one soon
<ralsina> cool, I'll be here for another 4 or 5 hours
<dobey> ok
<dobey> ralsina: i think you forgot to actually select "Approve" on the icon one :)
<ralsina> yup, I do that once or twice a week
<kenvandine> thisfred, can i also suggest you change ubuntuone-couch to use dh_python2 instead of python-support?
<kenvandine> thisfred, that would just be -DEB_PYTHON_SYSTEM := pysupport
<thisfred> kenvandine: sure thing. This was just autogenerated, I think
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> python packaging keeps changing :)
<thisfred> kenvandine: should I also change debian/control then?
<kenvandine> you can remove python-support
<kenvandine> yeah
<thisfred> right
<dobey> no
<dobey> uhm
<thisfred> or not :)
<dobey> thisfred: u1couch is under ubuntuone/ right?
<thisfred> the namespace? yeah
<kenvandine> oh, yeah
<kenvandine> that is a ugly namespace to be under
<dobey> so i don't know if using dh_python2/3 will work
<dobey> but you can try
<kenvandine> actually, using python-support it was installing to ./usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone-couch/ubuntuone/couch/
<kenvandine> which can't be right
<dobey> yes it is
<kenvandine> oh, it is
<kenvandine> nm :)
<kenvandine> can't trust dpkg -c
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> it should do that with dh_python2 as well i think
<dobey> but i don't know
<dobey> try and let me know how that turns out :)
<kenvandine> pymodules or something
<mongy> I have a folder sync'd with U1.  I wanna put the files inside it into a subfolder, would that upload them all over again?
<beuno> mongy, are you on natty or using nightlies?
<mongy> at the moment on maverick, but have a natty (no nightlies) install I use
<beuno> mongy, so, here's the thing
<beuno> if the filesystem does actual moves, it shouldn't re-upload them
<beuno> in the case of newer clients, natty or nightlies, if you try to re-upload a file you've previously uploaded, it will figure it out and not re-upload it
<beuno> there
<beuno> there's a gotcha with that last one, the files need to have been uploaded no earlier than 3 weeks ago  :)
<mongy> but not with standard maverick client
<beuno> no
<mongy> so have to upload again in mav
<beuno> but moving them may not trigger re-uploads if it doesn't do copy and delete
<beuno> try with one file, if it doesn't re-upload, do the whole batch  :)
<beuno> drag them in nautilus or do it from the command line with mv
<dobey> ralsina: bigger branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/custom-uris/+merge/53082 :)
<ralsina> dobey: cool, I got it
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i don't guess i'm going to get any more reviews today
<beuno> dobey, I can review, although my knowledge of that part of the code probably isn't very useful
<dobey> beuno: well the icon one is just changing a variable in JS, so you can probably handle it :)
<beuno> dobey, lets give it a try!  link?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/lock-icon-encoding/+merge/53029
<dobey> alright, eod for me. i gotta go. have a good weekend all
<thisfred> could still use 2 quick reviews on https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/fix-licenses/+merge/53045 (no code changes)
#ubuntuone 2011-03-12
<HaPK_PerCar> I'm having problems with ubuntu one... whenever I try to sync my files in this computer they end up having a *.u1conflict extension, and the Xorg process eats up half my processor... What can I do?
<HaPK_PerCar> oh and nautilus crashes every time
<mongy> nice, taking about 5mins tho but I moved my files into a subfolder and its not re-uploading them:)
<Aikar> I bought music last night from the Ubuntu One Store in Rythymbox, and under My Downloads some are still stuck on "Transferring to your Ubuntu One Storage", most say download complete, yet none of the music is under "Purchased from Ubuntu One". I have ~/.local/share/ubuntuone symlinked to /media/altmedia/Music/UbuntuOne/ and i have first 2 songs purchased in there and playable under the group.
<leonel>  Hello is there any known bug for Ubuntu one on Natty  Someone shared me a folder on Lucid is shared but on Natty still does not show but sync is working
<Aikar> oh crap its in .ubuntuone/Purchased where they auto sync too, but rythymbox looks at .local/share/?
<Aikar> ok got that symlink updated and now they appear.
<duanedesign> hello leonel
<duanedesign> leonel: ok, you are having trouble with a shared folder. Let me see if i can find any bug reports.
<beuno> leonel, so, shared folders aren't auto-downloaded in natty
<beuno> but if you open the control panel
<beuno> you can enable syncing it
<beuno> this is so you can have shares and folders that don't sync everywhere
<duanedesign> beuno: cool. That is a nice feature
<beuno> duanedesign, yeah, although I wonder if it's clear enough for people   :/
<leonel> beuno: Great .. It's syched now   Thank you
<duanedesign> /14/14
<duanedesign> 
<duanedesign> 
<duanedesign> 
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> leonel: great
<jeremybub> Hello, I would very much like to run the Ubuntu One music store plugin for Rhythmbox on Debian,  What would be the best way of doing that?
<duanedesign> jeremybub: hello
<duanedesign> jeremybub: looking at the package dependencies for rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store package you would basically end up installing Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> jeremybub: you can see this askubuntu post for details about running Ubuntu One on Debian http://askubuntu.com/questions/10271/is-running-ubuntu-one-on-debian-possible
#ubuntuone 2011-03-13
<pasq> hi together
<pasq> could i get support here? or is this the wrong channel?
<czajkowski> pasq: just ask and if someone is around they can help
<czajkowski> but it;s the weekend
<pasq> oh ok
<pasq> i cant get my u1 contacts in evolution
#ubuntuone 2012-03-05
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, folks! :D
<webmaster> Chipaca, hi
<Chipaca> webmaster: greetings, master
<Chipaca> webmaster: IRC'ing from work, are you? tut tut :)
<davidcalle> Oops :D
<Chipaca> :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, silly xchat
<davidcalle> Chipaca, where do you want bugs on sources to be reported? On the video lens project?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: lp:candiru is probably the easiest for me
<davidcalle> Chipace, a vampire fish? Because it... sucks data? :p
<davidcalle> Chipaca^
<Chipaca> davidcalle: yes sir. And once you realize *how* it sucks data, you'll want to carve the image out of your brain, and won't be able to
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I won't sleep tonight, thank you.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: i'm surprised you managed to uncurl that fast -- i gather you hadn't heard of them before :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I had, but it was buried deeply inside.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, buried... deeply... inside...
 * davidcalle curls back into a ball of pain.
<davidcalle> Chipaca, how are you? :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: fine! Some things are broken, but people are working on them, and most things are ok. So, I'm great :)
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
 * mandel yet another re-start
<nessita> hello eveyrone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hola gatox, how is it going?
<gatox> nessita, fine..... killing some bugs to be landed today i hope
<gatox> nessita, you?
<nessita> gatox: what bug are you working on right now?
<nessita> gatox: I dreamt the fix to a bug last night :-P
<gatox> nessita, yey! productive dreams!
<gatox> nessita, i have this one for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/not-validated-overlay/+merge/95880
<gatox> nessita, and i've made a small queue of the bugs i hope to work on today..... do you want me to share that queue with you?
<nessita> gatox: oh, I dreamt the fix to that one :-P
<nessita> gatox: yes please (but on private)
<gatox> nessita, yes
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<mandel> ralsina, nessita morning!
<nessita> hola ralsina, mandel!
<ralsina> hello nessita, mandel, gatox
<nessita> ralsina: I'm trying to debug why these tests are failing https://launchpadlibrarian.net/95044366/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.ubuntuone-control-panel_3.1%2Br274-44~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz, and since those are timeouting, I'm incresing the timeout to see if that's the issue. Would you please review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/higher-timeout/+merge/95890
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, gatox is there any example of using manhole to debug a twister server?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<mandel> nessita, ralsina gatox I'm stuck with debugging why I get an IO error with libsoup :(
<ralsina> mandel: out of my area of expertise, sorry
<nessita> mandel: no idea, I know alecu knows. And perhaps verterok knows too?
<ralsina> nessita: you did notice the error about "option -q not recognized" right?
<mandel> nessita, thx, I'll see if verterok is here, if not alecu knows for sure
<mandel> ralsina, yeah.. twisted is a world inside python
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on the timeout, let's hope it helps
<nessita> ralsina: I didn't, but not sure if it's related... besides our script does not pass any explict -q :-/
<ralsina> nessita: it's not handling -qt correctly
<ralsina> nessita: but not related, since the tests it's running are timing out anyway
<nessita> ralsina: you gave me an idea then
<ralsina> nessita: but it means we are not running the qt tests when building :-)
<nessita> ralsina: we no longer have qt suites to run separately
<nessita> (since a month ago approx)
<ralsina> nessita: then it's a remnant in whatever runs this
<nessita> I'm looking at that
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<duanedesign> o/
 * mandel hates pulse audio!
<mandel> ralsina, nessita FYI: http://www.lothar.com/tech/twisted/manhole.xhtml
<mandel> in case you ever need it
<ralsina> mandel: I won't. I will ask you minions to debug. Much easier.
<mandel> ralsina, wearing your pointy head hat, right? hehe
<ralsina> mandel: a man has to know his limits.
<ralsina> mandel:  ;-)
<mandel> lol
<alecu> hello...
<gatox> alecu, hi
<ralsina> hello alecu!
<mandel> ok, time for my lunch
<nessita> hola alecu
<ralsina> I am not liking how freaking long it takes to run the u1-client tests. Any hints on how to run just a specific testcase?
<nessita> brb, door bell
<alecu> ralsina, something like: PYTHONPATH=. u1trial -r glib -p tests/platform/windows tests/status/test_aggregator.py
<ralsina> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> ralsina, also: PYTHONPATH=. u1trial -r glib -p tests/platform/windows -t Grouper tests
<alecu> ralsina, "-t" does a regex with the test name including the class
<ralsina> alecu: cool. I just saw the tests Itouched work so now Ihave to run the full suite anyway, but you saved me one full run :-)
<alecu> :-)
<gatox> ralsina, nessita small review please :D https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/reset-page-not-working/+merge/95905
<ralsina> gatox: looking
<urbanape> morning, all
<gatox> urbanape, hi! o/
<nessita> dobey: good morning! would you have some minutes to teach me how to do the transitional package for u1cp, so we can apply that to nightlies first? they are not building since all the gtk code is gone now
<dobey> nessita: sure; the description needs changed, to state it is a transitional package, the .install and such files removed, and the dependencies changed to require the new package being transitioned to.
<nessita> dobey: ah, is easier than I though :), thanks! will practice with nightlies then
<nessita> though*t*
<dobey> i think that's all
<nessita> will let you know
<ralsina> gatox: typo "sing_in" instead of "sign_in"
<ralsina> gatox: other than that, +1
<dobey> you can apt-cache search transitional to see current transitional packages, and apt-cache show one, for an example of the description changes
<nessita> dobey: yeap, already doing it :-)
<dobey> :)
<gatox> ralsina, ok, thanks, fixing!
<gatox> ralsina, fixed
<ralsina> gatox: you have my +1 already ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: did you propose/land the branch for the u1cp man page?
<ralsina> nessita: nope
<nessita> ralsina: it would be ideal to have that before tomorrow's release
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will do it while tests run for the other one
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: or, worse case, this afternoon
 * mandel back
<nessita> dobey: shall the Depends for the transitional package have a version specified? (I mean, shall that line be:
<nessita> Depends: ubuntuone-control-panel-qt (= ${binary:Version})
<nessita> or
<nessita> Depends: ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<nessita> ?
<dobey> nessita: it should have the version i think; if only to ensure the right version gets installed
<nessita> dobey: ack
<ralsina> ok, I have to pick the kid from kinder, Iwill post  my standup now, you people do it at the right time, I will be here 10 minutes later or so
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, canonicaladmin, calls, half-day off, TODO: make indicate optional, do man page, techleads, reviews BLOCKED: mocker is mocking me
<alecu> If mocker keeps mocking everybody, then we'll get rid of it faster.
<ralsina> alecu: it's two stupid tests I have to fix, and a 30-line mock setup function I have to muddle through
<alecu> ralsina, every time I have to do something like that, it's usually faster to rewrite the failing tests without mocker, than to fix the tests using mocker, but YKMV.
<mandel> alecu, ralsina even the maintainer/creator of mocker said it was a bad idea at the end..
<ralsina> alecu: tempting
<ralsina> ok, fuck it, I am rewriting test_messaging.py
<alecu> ralsina, I think that's also what our resident test expert is suggesting too.
<mandel> alecu, who is that?
<alecu> mandel, who is our resident testing-related expert you are asking?
<mandel> alecu, yes.. also, who is santa?
 * ralsina =================> kid
<mandel> alecu, ya que pregunto :P
<alecu> :-)
<nessita> mandel: aaaagggghhh I just found this!
<nessita>     138 SSL_NOT_SURE = _('If you are not sure about this server, do not use it to'
<nessita>     139                  ' connect to Ubuntu One.')
<nessita> mandel: in the sso code, which is U1 agnostic
<nessita> did I review that? :-/
<mandel> nessita, yes..  I think, is the ssl dialog, right?
<nessita> yes
<mandel> nessita, what is wrong with it and I'll fix it
<nessita> mandel: it says 'ubuntu one'
<mandel> nessita, agh.. that is from design, s**t!
<mandel> nessita, I did not pay attention to the string because they came from them..
<nessita> mandel: right, but you need to change those to use a generic app_name
<mandel> nessita, got you.. then I'll have to add a new param to the ssl dialog to get the app_name as a param
<gatox> me!
<nessita> and yes, I did review that :-/ (crap I did not notice that)
<mandel> nessita, easy, I'll do that know since I'm block debugging libsoup
<nessita> mandel: that will require a UI Fe
<nessita> mandel: but yes, we need that...
<nessita> me
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> nessita, oh pedazo mierda! true to the UIFe..
<mandel> me
<urbanape> me
<nessita> alecu, dobey, standup?
<nessita> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Landed some branches on friday, found some issues in the sso qt ui and filed those issues in launchpad, today: proposed 2 branches: Bug #945094: Qt UI: if logging in with a not validated account, the "enter verification code" screen has a loading overlay and never goes away (LANDED), Bug #945080: ResetPassword page not working (for review)
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing bugs in SSO.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: landed big branch to refactor the 'choose sign in' page for the control panel, finished tons of reviews
<nessita> TODO: start preparing releases for tomorrow, land only release-blocker branches, fix u1cp nightlies not building
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: briancurtin
<nessita> NOTES: everyone please note that trunks are frozen (so please abstain from landing stuff unless release-blocker, please check with me or ralsina)
<dobey> me
<briancurtin> DONE: more mac pairing, looked into the windows "don't run as root" issue
<briancurtin> TODO: root issue, figure out the status of -windows-installer project
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: More libsoup debugging. I'm astuck with this bloody thing haiving IO errors.. I'm trying a diff approach to see WTF is going on.
<mandel> TODO: Fix string issues that nessita just mentioned.
<mandel> BLOCKED: libsoup is making my head hurt, I'm going to try a diff apppraoch with manhole for debugging
<mandel> urbanape, please
<urbanape> DONE: Made progress on the ubuntuone client. Gonna try watchdog for the Mac filesystem events
<urbanape> TODO: Keep at it
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> dobey: europe
<dobey> λ DONE: rb debugging, upstream fixed it
<dobey> λ TODO: fix u1ms: token-deleting bug, upload rb with fixes to ubuntu, twisted glib2/gireactor debugging,
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<dobey> alecu
<nessita> mandel: so, since we have not released the ssl dialog yet, we can propose a new branch and attach it to the same ssl dialog UIFe bug, ok?
<nessita> mandel: so please build a branch ASAP where the app_name is a parameter
<nessita> alecu: standup?
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<mandel> nessita, ok on it right now since libsoup is giving me headaches..
<alecu> me!
<nessita> mandel: thanks
<nessita> alecu: go!
 * alecu is writing notes...
<alecu> DONE: got an IRL syncdaemon crossing a proxy, initial tests to use Unix domain sockets to replace TCP for the tunnel on linux
<alecu> TODO: fix errors that mandel found in previous branches, finish current branch that starts the tunnel
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
 * gatox lunch
<gatox_lunch> uhh sorry... alecu on standup yet
<alecu> hmmm.
<alecu> I pasted my notes above!
<alecu> @ping ?
<briancurtin> i see you alecu
<gatox_lunch> yes...... so, go back to lunch :P
<alecu> gatox_lunch, go ahead then, have lunch
<jml> hello
<alecu> hi jml
<dobey> hi jml
<alecu> mandel, ping
<jml> On my last computer, I had my Tomboy notes synchronized to my Ubuntu One folder, using Tomboy's own "Sync to local folder" feature. Now I'm on a new computer, and I'm wondering how to get all of my old notes back in to Tomboy
<mandel> alecu, pong!
<alecu> mandel, what's the issue that's blocking you with libsoup?
<dobey> jml: does the "Sync to local folder" feature no longer exist there?
<mandel> alecu, I'm getting an IO error when I set the mock web server as the proxy url when ssl-strict is false..
<jml> dobey: it does. still hasn't actually done anything yet though. I guess I could put it on a faster schedule...
 * jml tries that.
<mandel> alecu, and is bloody hard to debug, I'm going to get the server running in a diff process to see wtf happens in the server side and then see if i at leasts reach it before the IO error..
<alecu> mandel, I may take a look, but my suggestion is to deprioritize libsoup using https proxies.
<jml> oh. oops. awkward.
<jml> I forgot to hit "Save" on the sync dialog :)
<jml> sorry for the noise.
<mandel> alecu, I'm going to fix an ssl dialog string error and then will go to that
<dobey> jml: heh. make sure you plug the speakers in, if you want sound :)
<jml> heh
<nessita> dobey: I'm lading this https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/15-minutes/+merge/95900 today so it can be released tomorrow (just FYI so you include that revno in the stable-3-0 update)
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i will have several branches to land today for releasing tomorrow probably. because debugging heisenbugs was hard. :-/
<nessita> dobey: in u1client or rb?
<dobey> nessita: in rhythmbox-ubuntuone and libubuntuone
<nessita> ack
<nessita> dobey: also, I was planning on proposing a trivialish branch for bug #944982 (ui splash screen refactor) where only the new strings are added, so we can have those in the archive and translator can start working on them (also that was a request from the release team - to have the new strings in asap - )
<nessita> dobey: and then we can work on the new UI for 2.99.91
<Chipaca> dobey: debugging heisenbugs is not hard. All you need to do is make sure you don't know how fast your computer is, and you'll find them in no time.
<dobey> Chipaca: that's assuming it's a speed related problem :)
<dobey> the trick to finding heisenbugs is to use quantum entanglement, and observe remotely from another dimension, where a cat is both alive and dead at the same time.
<dobey> nessita: i just commented on the bug about the strings, actually, and why i think we shouldn't necessarily put them in :)
<Chipaca> dobey: so, you get a stoner exotic dancer, and then what?
<dobey> heh
<nessita> dobey: would you please ping rtgrant and perhaps Chipaca/ralsina about this in our internal  channel, so we can work this out before the release tomorrow (if we have to add any new string)
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<dobey> also, i want to burn ubuntuone-installer after precise.
<nessita> dobey: +1
<ralsina> dobey: small technical question about messaging.py after your changes on friday
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> dobey: it turns out it's possible for 'gobject' in sys.modules and sys.modules['gobject'] is not None to be True, but  import indicate as pyindicate to fail and from gi.repository import Indicate to succeed
<ralsina> So, basically, all those imports are a mess
<dobey> ralsina: only if you do the latter inside an ImportError, instead of inside the if
<ralsina> dobey: basically, on https://pastebin.canonical.com/61599/ I am ending with idicate = None because the if isTrue, and the import fails
<dobey> ralsina: so wrapping the whole if/else block inside a try makes sense (and is what i think you were doing in your branch)
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<ralsina> dobey: I don't want to do that because it may ignore things like import Glib failing
<mandel> nessita, here you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/appname-ssl/+merge/95928
<mandel> nessita, linked to the same bug that the UIFe was given
<ralsina> dobey: I think I will separate the indicate import from the glib imports and just try toimport it both ways
<dobey> ralsina: if the glib import fails, then there's no way syncdaemon will get far enough to try this import :)
<ralsina> dobey: makes sense put that way :-)
<dobey> well, unless you're on windows or something, where this code doesn't get imported anyway
<ralsina> dobey: and the indicate we prefer is the gi one, right?
<ralsina> dobey: at least on precise
<dobey> ralsina: it depends on which reactor we're running under, hence the "if 'gobject' in sys.modules and…" statement
<ralsina> dobey: ok, thanks
<dobey> because in the new glib2/gi reactors, each one overwrites the other types of imports, to intentionally break them, by assigning sys.modules['gobject'] = None for exmaple
<ralsina> dobey: oh, fun
<dobey> ralsina: well, it's either that, or segfault :)
<nessita> mandel: perfect, looking at it right now. So, the app_name can not be blank, otherwise the help messahe will look aweful
<nessita> mandel: we need to make the app_name a required argument when running the UI
<mandel> nessita, well is just done for the actual dialog, the argparse makes it compulsory
<mandel> nessita, I can change that to be a normal arg and not be a keyargs if you find it cleaner
<mandel> which probably is
<nessita> mandel: ah, you re right, and that's great. But the ssl dialog should receive it as mandatory arg as well
<nessita> mandel: yes, please!
<mandel> nessita, certainly, is a few mins max, on it!
<nessita> thanks!
<dobey> if foo is None: raise InvaiidArgument('foo cannot be None')
<dobey> bbiab, need to get lunch
<mandel> nessita, branch updated making app_name an arg so it must be passed to the dialog __init__
<nessita> mandel: ack
<ralsina> dobey, alecu: book your flights, you are going *only* to UDS ;-)
<alecu> yay
<ralsina> dobey, nessita: barebones manpage added inhttps://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/manpage/+merge/95948
<mandel> alecu, I don't think that add_feature_by_type in Soup works with gi :(
<mandel> alecu, best way is to use add_feature and pass the required init feature
<mandel> alecu, I was trying to set the logging for soup and found out that
<alecu> mandel, sounds troublesome, no?
<mandel> alecu, not really it should be self.session.add_feature(SoupGNOME.ProxyResolverGNOME())
<mandel> alecu, rather than self.session.add_feature_by_type(SoupGNOME.ProxyResolverGNOME)
<alecu> mandel, cool then.
<nessita> ok, lunchtime here
<mandel> alecu, I'll fix that in my branches
<ralsina> mandel, urbanape, briancurtin: http://mbroadst.blogspot.com/2012/03/qjsonrpc.html
<ralsina> And yes, I know we won't switch to that ;-)
<briancurtin> i would like the name more if it crammed together another acronym
<mandel> ralsina, ok, and the reasons is, no qt reactor on syncdaemon!!!
<ralsina> mandel: oh, but you don't need qt reactor. Any *other* jsonrpc implementation interoperates
<mandel> briancurtin, or at least have used the t so that someone cool pronounce it as cute-json-rpc
<ralsina> says right there "the jsonrpc standard" (yeah, right)
<mandel> mierda.. unity went crazy
<gatox> mandel, it happens to me all the time :P
<mandel> gatox, meh.. is a beta
<mandel> lets hope it gets better
<gatox> mandel, in ubuntu we trust :P
<mandel> nessita, alecu I'm considering to set the logging of libsoup when the u1 debug flag is on, anything against it?
<alecu> mandel, what would you be logging?
<alecu> mandel, surely not the content of the traffic, right?
<mandel> alecu, this are the available levels: http://developer.gnome.org/libsoup/stable/SoupLogger.html#SoupLoggerLogLevel
<alecu> mandel, up to SOUP_LOGGER_LOG_MINIMAL sounds safe. But we should check *where* this is logged.
<mandel> alecu, default is stdout, which does not sound good
<mandel> alecu, I'm using it for debugging atm, and I think is a good, helful thing  to do
<nessita> mandel: nothing against, but please consider what alecu said about not prioritizing libsoup
<mandel> nessita, yes
<mandel> nessita, although, I though that the libsoup version is used in sso, or not?
<nessita> mandel: nopes if qt is installed
<mandel> nessita, ok
<nessita> mandel: and when running from the controlpanel, qt will be installed
<mandel> nessita, I was thinking about software center..
<nessita> mandel: is lower priority right now
<mandel> nessita, ack
<gatox> ralsina, nessita another one bites the dust: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/verification-fail/+merge/95958
<ralsina> gatox: cool!
<urbanape> ralsina: I suspect I should still route vacation requests to beuno, yeah?
<ralsina> urbanape: yep
<mandel> ok, EOD for me..
<gatox> mandel, bye!! o/ enjoy!
<dobey> ralsina: why'd you split up the imports? it makes the code messier :-/
<mandel> gatox, I need to forget libsoup for that hehe
<gatox> jejeje
<ralsina> dobey: the Glib and Indicate imports? Because if Indicate fails, Glib may succeed
<ralsina> dobey: but if they are together everything  fails at once
<nessita> gatox: that branch is not the correct on, I specifically removed all those params from the _move callback
<gatox> nessita, why did you do that?
<nessita> gatox: please put in on hold and let's talk about that solution
<nessita> gatox: because is making the API dirties, of course I did not know it will break the email validation
<nessita> :-/
<gatox> nessita, quick mumble?
<nessita> yes please
<gatox> nessita, on mumble
<nessita> gatox: you disconnected :-/
<dobey> hrmm, we need to add crashdb.conf files for everything
<maxiberta> ralsina: Hi! Thanks for your comments
<ralsina> maxiberta: thanks to you for packaging Ubuntu One for Fedora :-D
<maxiberta> The control panel is not there yet, but it's coming.
<maxiberta> Tried to make it work with apt-rpm but hit this ugly bug https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=799977
<ralsina> maxiberta: are you working on the new Qt-based control panel?
<maxiberta> No, gtk
<maxiberta> Should I?
<ralsina> maxiberta: yes
<maxiberta> Fine :)
<ralsina> the Qt control panel is more standalone, and we are deprecating the gtk one in thenext ubuntu
<dobey> maxiberta: the gtk control panel actually requires some apt libraries, to work
<dobey> ralsina: i suspect the same issue as in that bug post, will also happen when packaging ubuntuone-installer, which will be needed
<maxiberta> The Qt control panel is more package-manager-agnostic then?
<ralsina> maxiberta: well, it won't require apt, at least
<ralsina> dobey: why would Fedora need -installer?
<ralsina> dobey: I don't think we are getting on the CD in Fedora! ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: well, for the .desktop file
<maxiberta> I managed to get a pretty decent control-panel-gtk with no installer (commenting all "import apt")
<ralsina> dobey: it's easier to add the .desktop file instead of packaging that thing :-)
<ralsina> although implementing it on top of packagekit may be a cute idea
<dobey> ralsina: also, other stuff may run ubuntuone-installer to start the control panel :)
<dobey> though, in 3-4 months, packaging it on fedora should be much easier
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but in a Fedora context, u1-installer fits like a piramidal peg in a hypercubic hole
<ralsina> dobey: once you kill it? ;-)
<dobey> yes
 * ralsina is almost willing to give packaging for arch a try
<maxiberta> FYI Im also waiting on this bug https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=800044
<ralsina> maxiberta: well, the PyQt control panel should not be affected by that
<dobey> maxiberta: how is that bug blocking you?
<maxiberta> Right :)
<dobey> xvfb-run will also 'work around' that issue
<maxiberta> Just running "python setup.py" in ubuntuone-control-panel crashes
 * briancurtin lunch
<dobey> oh because it does gtk_init on import, right
<maxiberta> Yep
<dobey> well the gtk control panel is gone in trunk now anyway
<dobey> so the next release won't even have it
<dobey> so, tomorrow it will be gone in the tarball :)
<maxiberta> Ha, thanks for the tip
<maxiberta> In fact ubuntuone-control-panel-qt 2.0.0 fails on line 33 "from ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt import main"
<dobey> ralsina: oops. missed your reply about the indicate imports. and i don't think the split is necessary.
<ralsina> dobey: open to change, comment on the MP?
<dobey> maxiberta: we didn't package it for linux in 2.0.0
<maxiberta> Ok
<dobey> maxiberta: 2.99.5 is the current released version. 2.99.90 will be released tomorrow
<maxiberta> Good to know. Congrats
<dobey> well i should say should instead of will. releases aren't fully automated, and if the machines take over tonight, who knows what will happen :P
<dobey> ralsina: commented
<ralsina> dobey: thanks
<ralsina> dobey: my approach was to offer the API as a noop in case Indicate is not available
<ralsina> dobey: I suppose I could check the usage of the API and make the check there, but that's more error prone
<ralsina> dobey: because the next guy that uses show_message has to know to check if it's available
<dobey> ralsina: you could just add more return if indicate is None to the other pieces
<dobey> well show_message checks if it's available, in your branch
<ralsina> dobey: ok, let me think about it 5' and see if I can do something nicer
<dobey> ralsina: you could add that same check to the _server_callback (which nobody should use anyway)
<ralsina> dobey: will never get called if there is no indicate anyway
<ralsina> dobey: except tests, which will be skipped anyway
<dobey> right, or unless someone imports, but if they do, whatever, it can break :)
<ralsina> dobey: hmmmm ok
<dobey> which just points out one of the big things i really dislike about python
<ralsina> dobey: I still think it's overreacting to 3 new lines but hey, I respect your opinion ;-)
<dobey> well, it's 8 lines instead of the 3 it would have been :P
<dobey> or used to be even
<ralsina> dobey: but I have to add another if later, so 3 ;-)
<dobey> i was basically fine with your previous branch to fix it. :P
<ralsina> dobey: that one didn't work
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> why not?
<ralsina> dobey: because show_message sometimes returned a value and sometimes didn't
<ralsina> dobey: so it was not exactly pretty
<dobey> oh, so the tests broke because you didn't also fix the tests in it?
<ralsina> dobey: a bit more than that. The tests worked, but would have broken if run on Lucid
<ralsina> dobey: and the API was inconsistent
<ralsina> dobey: changed in revno 1204
<dobey> oh, because there was an Indicate gir on lucid, and the tests were only magically working because of that being installed before, anyway
<dobey> so the tests were already broken on lucid :)
<ralsina> dobey: right
<ralsina> dobey: now they are broken and ignored on lucid ;-)
<gatox> nessita, ralsina the same branch as before with the api changes that we talk with nessita : https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/verification-fail/+merge/95978
<ralsina> gatox: I can only look at it tonight
<ralsina> gatox: late tonight
<gatox> ralsina, no problem
<gatox> ralsina, it depends from a nessita's branch also
<nessita> which I'll be proposing soon
<nessita> but found a weird thing with the forgotten password page :-/
<gatox> nessita, what? can i help you with something?
<nessita> gatox: I don't think so... but there is this weird try again thingy in that page, which is insconsistent, since we're handling there generic errors but we don't do that handling anywhere else...
<nessita> so I wonder why is there
<nessita> and also, the logic is wrong, so right now is showing a misleading message to the user
<gatox> :S
<gatox> nessita, i remember there was a really old need for that..... i don't know now
<nessita> I'm >this< close to wipe it off
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/fix-preview/+merge/95982
<dobey> one down
<alecu> oh, it's stopped raining.
 * alecu runs to the kinder, carrying a couple of umbrellas.
<alecu> see you guys in a while.
<gatox> alecu, bye
<gatox> nessita, ralsina another review (when you have a moment): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/clean-form/+merge/95986
<dobey> you know what's awesome? moving milestones to a different series, that's what.
<ralsina> dobey: milestones are usually heavy stuff not meant to be moved. In fact it's like their defining feature, not being mobile.
<dobey> ralsina: perhaps. but moving milestones from trunk, to appropriate series, is quite nice
<dobey> at least, it is nice, if it does what i think it will do in the end after i've moved them all
<ralsina> dobey: I blame the leaky abstractions
<dobey> would also be nice if lp just disallowed setting milestones on the development target
<dobey> or at least, if there was a per-project config option for it
<ralsina> Ok, gotta go to the edocrinologist
<ralsina> or however that's spelled. Or spelt
<ralsina> So, will do reviews late at night, mail them to me. gatox, nessita, I mean you, mostly ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<gatox> ralsina, ok, i'll send you the branch now..... and EOD!
<briancurtin> ralsina: i might have some windows/syncdaemon/root questions/comments - may email them
<ralsina> briancurtin: please
<dobey> ralsina: endocrine
<dobey> what about my reviews? :(
<ralsina> dobey: please you too. Don't get jealous :-)
<dobey> ralsina: i can't help it. i am a jealous god. :P
<ralsina> dobey: here, have some burnt goat.
 * dobey wouldn't mind dinner at the gold place again
<dobey> but it's in bsas and i am not
<ralsina> dobey: I could eat some alligator. A live one. I am hungry.
<dobey> heh
<dobey> nessita: how's the cp package update btw?
<nessita> dobey: you mean the nightlies?
<dobey> yeah
<nessita> dobey: they built and I installed them successfully
<nessita> dobey: should we remove somehow the "old" -gtk package from people's computers?
<dobey> nessita: not right now. the transitional package essentially does that (makes it an empty package), but we'll need to keep it around for precise at least. for quetzel, we can probably drop it for good (or bring back a gtk3 version ;)
<nessita> dobey: ack, thanks
<nessita> dobey: is tarmac for u1client "stucked"? I'm asking for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/15-minutes/+merge/95900 (approved  5 hours ago)
<dobey> maybe? i'll look
<nessita> dobey: thanks, ussoc branches are not landing either.... so may be stucked
<dobey> nessita: i think the world exploded
<nessita> dobey: it did? and we\ re angels now?
<dobey> sure
<nessita> dobey: now, seriously (no one will buy we can turn into angels), is tarmac stucked?
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> nessita: well i can't ssh to it, so :)
<gatox> nessita, branch re-merged with yours and conflicts resolved
<nessita> gatox: loooooking
<gatox> ok,, now EOD!
<gatox> bye!!
<dobey> crikey, it's that late already
<nessita> ok., I'm gone
<nessita> bye all!
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/fix-crits/+merge/96008
<dobey> ok, need to get away for a bit, later
<nessita> ralsina: you around?
<nessita> ralsina: just pinging for reviews, will go cook dinner now
#ubuntuone 2012-03-06
<afeijo> hi guys
<afeijo> 2 weeks ago I changed my pictures from internal Atrix storage to my new sdcard. I moved all the files and configured the camera app to save there, so far so good. But U1 is not uploading my pictures anymore... I checked in the Settings and I have no place to tell it that it should now monitor my sdcard. How can I fix it?
<beuno> afeijo, hrm, I don't know, our android devs are sleeping atm, could you open up a question in askubuntu?
<beuno> tag it as ubuntuone?
<afeijo> askubuntu.com?
<beuno> yes
<afeijo> ok
<karni> afeijo: wait :)
<beuno> ah
 * afeijo halt
<beuno> I forget karni never ever ever sleeps
<afeijo> yeah, he does not
<afeijo> karni, shall I reinstall?
<karni> afeijo: This will be fixed in one, at most two updates from now. We're aware of the issue, we'll allow any location to be source for uploads.
<karni> afeijo: No, I'm sorry, it is not supported just yet. If you want to upload to U1 automatically
<afeijo> cool :)
<afeijo> so I just need to wait for a few more days, then an update will get my last pics and sync?
<karni> afeijo: You'd need to use the /mnt/sdcard/ mount point (whatever that is for you). There are vendors out there with /mnt/sdcard-ext or /mnt/ext-sd or what not
<afeijo> in atrix, the internal is /mnt/sdcard, the external is /mnt/sdcard-ext
<karni> afeijo: Yes, although 'few days' is rather tricky - I'm leaving for few days to rest. But rest assured, when I'm back, it won't be far to the update.
<karni> afeijo: Right.
<karni> afeijo: Well.. ;> /me chuckles
<afeijo> np, I'll just plug the cable now and drag the files, not many tho, under 20 I guess
<karni> afeijo: Do you have a minute?
<afeijo> karni, to you I have 10 minutes :)
<karni> afeijo: Perfect. Then let me see what I can do about that ;)
<afeijo> karni, oh, the folder in my PC is named Pictures - MB860, is it possible to rename it to Pictures - Atrix?
<karni> afeijo: yes. are you using ubuntu?
<afeijo> not right now
<karni> afeijo: Anyway - what you need to do is create a folder called however you like on your PC, and sync it with Ubuntu One (make it a cloud folder)
<karni> afeijo: Then, you can point Ubuntu One Files to upload to that location
<afeijo> ah, got it, thanks
<afeijo> karni, what can I do to help about the sdcard-ext ?
<karni> afeijo: you already did. give me a moment :)
<karni> let's make that experiment and see how trivial it'd be to make it work for you
<afeijo> k
<karni> omg.. looks like GreenDroid has broken stuff again
<karni> afeijo: I'll try, anyway.
<afeijo> GreenDroid should buy you a couple drinks :)
<karni> I'm good ;)
<karni> yesss
<karni> step 1, check
<karni> k, patching
<karni> afeijo: do you keep your pictures in 'DCIM' folder on your /mnt/sdcard-ext ?
<afeijo> yes
<karni> afeijo: perfect
<karni> afeijo: Try this, http://goo.gl/UDfxJ in your browser, or http://goo.gl/UDfxJ.qr with your QR code scanner
<karni> afeijo: When you do, launch the app once. Make sure auto-upload is enabled (you can also change the upload folder from there). What interest me more is - will it detect the new picture if you take a new one with your camera.
<karni> afeijo: I'll grab a sandwitch, back in few minutes.
<afeijo> k
<afeijo> installed & it is uploading 1 of 6 files
<afeijo> make it 19
<afeijo> perfect so far
<karni> afeijo: did you snap a picture or have you installed fresh and pressed "all and new photos" ?
<afeijo> I snap a pic
<karni> afeijo: sweet ;) you are welcome! ^_^
<karni> afeijo: Thanks, now I know this will work for sdcard-ext people
<karni> afeijo: So, like I said - if you want to upload to a different cloud folder, just create it from your computer, and direct U1F to it from auto-upload settings.
<afeijo> karni, you're the best, unbelievable fast to solve stuff :)
<karni> afeijo: Also - I'm still working on it, so whenever you think somethings broken - don't hesitate to contact me
<afeijo> but if I open a new folder and move the files, it will upload it all over again?
<karni> afeijo: Thank you, it was easy ^_^ Just little time to make it a nice "Setting"
<karni> afeijo: Well. I tell you what!
<karni> afeijo: Current version would upload only new pictures (if you finish uploading these). If you move them into the new folder, it should never reupload them.
<afeijo> funny that my folder for my xoom I remember labeling it Pictures - Xoom, the app asked me for the name when I first installed. But in my atrix it didnt
<karni> afeijo: There's more! The new version that is coming would not even upload a file, that you sent to U1 from your computer. Magic! ^_^
<afeijo> heh
<karni> afeijo: Hrm. FWIW, the Android app never asks. It defaults to ~/Pictures - <device name>
<karni> But you can always change that. We'll also allow to create cloud folders from the android app, too, it's a matter of time.
<afeijo> maybe I named my xoom but didnt find where to do it in the atrix? android 2.3 let me name it?
<karni> afeijo: Negative, all default to ~/Pictures - <device name>, unless you (later) change the upload directory.
<ralsina> karni: you never sleep do you? :-)
<karni> ralsina: hehehe
<karni> ralsina: I'm in positive mood. I like to fix stuff ad-hoc, when there's people testing around ^_^
<ralsina> karni: cool, as long as you are having fun ;-)
<karni> ralsina: YES ^_^ !
<karni> ralsina: I totally agree with you :)
 * ralsina goes to sleep. Since it's late 6 FREAKING TIMEZONES TO YOUR LEFT ;-)
<afeijo> did you guys saw that box.com giving 50gb for those that install their android app? sound like unfair competition heh
<karni> hahahaha
<karni> ralsina: I'll be leaving really soon, too. Night!! :)
<afeijo> gmt -0300 here, not so late yet
<karni> afeijo: 4AM here
<afeijo> wow
<afeijo> I wake up 7 am, cant do that
<afeijo> btw, some times I need to open U1 app in Windows for it to download the new pictures... it should be automatic right?
<karni> afeijo: Well. It's called competition. I think I've tried the box.com Android app. And, as all, it has it's up sides, but I didn't like it.
<afeijo> karni, the current box version has a pretty good interface, blue and white
<karni> afeijo: It should be. You can drop by at any work day and poke nessita or mande'l (without the aphostrpohe)
<afeijo> no ssh support, but it has webdav
<ralsina> afeijo: the u1 in windows should start on login, yes
<karni> afeijo: Also - I'm not saying our's better. No it's not. I'm saying they're's not good enough for me. Also, they appear in 'Share' dialogs when they shouldn't, so it's wrongly configured intent filters.
<afeijo> indeed
<karni> ralsina: I didn't mention you, as I didn't want to bother you with these kind of things ^_^ You're the guru here!
<ralsina> karni: nah, I am just a sleepy manager :-)
 * karni chuckles
<karni> All righty, I'm either going to get some sleep or work done, gotta say goodbyes!
<ralsina> same here. Bye!
<karni> Bye o/
<afeijo> g'night!!
<karni> take care afeijo
<mandel> morning all!
<jalcine> Morning mandel!
<jalcine> How are you?
<mandel> jalcine, great, getting ready to get some work done :)
<jalcine> same here :)
<jalcine> just finishing boiling some more water for tea.
<mandel> jalcine, tea or coffee is always needed :P
<JamesTait> Good morning, all! :D
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ARTE+7 broke :(
<davidcalle> Chipaca, :'(
<Chipaca> davidcalle: (it was scraping, and they changed their site) (and i haven't had time to fix it yet)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ok
<Chipaca> not the first time it happens, and to be expected. Tempted to move to ARTE rss feeds.
<Chipaca> but there's a lot less content hanging off of http://videos.arte.tv/fr/videos/meta/index-3188674-3223978.html than there is via search
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I thought you were already using the feeds.
<Chipaca> no, because i'm greedy
<Chipaca> but rethinking that
<davidcalle> Chipaca, greedy screen scraping, the best kind of scraping :)
<Chipaca> TED also scrapes; I could change it to talk to the google spreadsheet instead, but that's a pain
<Chipaca> we'll see
<davidcalle> Chipaca, let's make a video scrapers workshop at UDS :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: some companies already do this, and they have huge teams only dedicated to keeping the scrapers running
<Chipaca> granted, they are more ambitious than us; they want to snarf the actual video, as opposed to sending users to sites
<Chipaca> davidcalle: I like the idea of croudsourcing scrapers, but then the idea of source curation becomes complicated and politicsish
<davidcalle> Chipaca, right.
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I could push some scopes devs in this direction and have scopes/sources.
<mandel> Chipaca, any experience with libsoup dealing with wrong ssl certiicates? I'm getting a connection error problem while on Qt I get a nice PyQt4.QtCore.QString(u'SSL handshake failed'), PyQt4.QtCore.QByteArray()
<mandel> Chipaca, I have been stuck with that for a while now.. :(
<Chipaca> mandel: none, i'm afraid
<ralsina> mandel: if you want, you can cry on my shoulder/we can take a look at it in about 1.5 hours
<ralsina> mandel: not that I have experience, but sometimes a new set of eyes help
<ralsina> mandel: and good morning ;)
<mandel> ralsina, lol at least the qt version works.. so I don't understand why libsoup is freaking out..
<ralsina> mandel: because it's not qt ;-)
<mandel> Chipaca, don't worry, I guess that if I find out wtf is going on Iit will be a nice blog post
<ralsina> mandel: different libraries different painful spots and all that
<ralsina> mandel: just curious, is there a libsoup mailing list? May be worth asking there
<mandel> ralsina, there should be, I'll see if there is an irc channel too
<mandel> but I'll finish with the qt implementation first
<ralsina> mandel: yes please
<gatox> good morning!
<jalcine> Morning gatox :)
<gatox> jalcine, hi! o/
<jalcine> How are you?
<gatox> jalcine, fine, you?
<jalcine> Well, I've got like two source packages (with about 10, 11 packages they provide in all) now to work and build before the 27th.
<gatox> :P
<jalcine> Shouldn't be too much, just need to get started, lol.
<gatox> jalcine, jeje always the hard part
 * mandel hates ssl certs.. jesus! this is plainly stupidly hard!
<gatox> i need to leave for a while... brb!
<ralsina> good morning!
<czajkowski> ralsina: aloha
<ralsina> hi there czajkowski
<gatox_brb> back!
<gatox> ralsina, mandel my mac mini is here! :D
<ralsina> gatox: cool!
 * ralsina still has to order his
<gatox> ralsina, i'm going to see how to share it via web
<mandel> wait, everyone is getting one but me.. dammed I should not have had one already!
<gatox> mandel, i bought my own
<ralsina> mandel: noone is stopping you. Noone is paying you for it either ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: something like logmein may work
<ralsina> gatox: but it's PAINFUL
<rye> dobey, now nautilus plugin (in precise) does not listen to PublicFilesList, PublicFileAccessChanged
<mandel> ralsina, had to try :P
<mandel> gatox, careful, you might like it
<gatox> mandel, naaaaaaa.... but it's necessary
<rye> elopio, do we have any tests for nautilus plugin?
<ralsina> rye: too early for dobey yet
<ralsina> rye: and probably for elopio too
<mandel> ralsina, I have a question about design.. not UI design but the design of the api of the web client
<mandel> ralsina, all string should not have the app name (Ubuntu One) because sso is not app specific, the problem is that the webclient does not have the app as the input in its constructor.. is it a valid things to do?
<ralsina> mandel: shoot!
<ralsina> mandel: ENOPARSE
<mandel> ralsina, ok, so the ssl dialog as it is in trunk has a string like the following: If you are not sure about this server, do not use it to connect to %(app_nmae)s
<ralsina> mandel: right
<mandel> ralsina, and it is the webclient the one that call the ssl dialog via the spawn process passing as an arg --appname 'my app'
<mandel> ralsina, but atm welclient does not know the appname, this means it has to be passed somehow..
<ralsina> right
 * ralsina is starting to need a diagram to follow where this is going
<mandel> I'm thinking about the __init__ since appname is not something that changes that often but I think it is a very crappy api for a webclient lib
<mandel> ralsina,  ^
<ralsina> mandel: ok, this is a webclient for our own usage. If we need to make it a bit less general to present a better UX, that's ok
<ralsina> mandel: so, I feel the appname belongs in the dialog, yes
<ralsina> mandel: and that means the webclient needs to know about it, so, where else could you pass it?
<mandel> ralsina, so, wc = WebClient('Ubuntu One') for example, right?
<ralsina> mandel: right.That means "This is a WebClient we are using to connect to Ubuntu One"
<ralsina> mandel: unless the wc needs to connect to more than one "app" so to speak.
<mandel> ralsina, in theory not, but it could, is more of a This is a WebClient used by Ubuntu One
<mandel> ralsina, same as you can have with " This is a WebClient used by Software center"
<ralsina> mandel: ok, then that
<mandel> ralsina, so, its ok, right?
<mandel> even though I find it a little ugly :P
<ralsina> mandel: not all that ugly IMHO
<duanedesign> o/
<mandel> duanedesign, morning!
 * duanedesign woke up late. Stayed up to late playing with his arduino
<mandel> alecu, nessita, ralsina: I'm off to have lunch, but here is some food for though, I'm thinking of storing the pinned certs by the user in in ~/.cache/ubuntu-sso/ rather than ~/.cache/ubuntuone/ what do you think?
<mandel> gatox, briancurtin and urbanape  you too ^
<ralsina> mandel: hmmmm both feel wrong :-/
<mandel> ralsina, then we have a problem 'cause we have to store it somewhere, I don't mind the keyring.. but there is not api for that yet
<ralsina> mandel: right
<ralsina> mandel: let's talk about it after your lunch
<mandel> ralsina, ok, them I'm off to have it :)
<dobey> rye: eh? if it doesn't listen now, then it never has. that code hasn't changed this cycle.
<rye> dobey, it used to show when the files are published, using an emblem, now it does not, and it requires to re-publish the file to get the link on every nautilus restart
<dobey> rye: then something else must have broken it, if it worked before, because that code has definitely not changed.
<dobey> in fact, i think the only thing that's changed in the nautilus extension, is removing the locationbar widget "ribbon"
<rye> dobey, okay, i will take a look and will run in circles, scream and shout in case i find the reason
<dobey> rye: testing with the same account, on natty and oneiric VMs also, would probably be helpful. it should be working, but as you know published files have been giving us grief for a long time :-/
<alecu> hello!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> hello alecu1
<nessita> buenos días!
<rye> are we near u1sdtool unhanging?
<gatox> nessita, buenas
<rye> muy buenas!
<ralsina> dobey: would fixing bug #947711 require a UIFe?
<nessita> hola rye, gatox :-)
<ralsina> hello nessita
<nessita> hola ralsina
<ralsina> nessita: removed the version from the manpage if you want to merge it
<nessita> ralsina: already looking
<ralsina> nessita: also, I have a brach to fix bug #947711 (we are showing the wrong filechooser), but am not sure if it needs a UIFe
<nessita> ralsina: looking at the bug report
<nessita> dobey: hola! were you able to check if tarmac for u1client was stucked? I have this branch approved for 22 hours now :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/15-minutes/+merge/95900
<dobey> ralsina: i don't think so
<ralsina> dobey, nessita: if it doesn't, I would like to have that merged in the release (it's a very simple fix)
<nessita> ralsina: what I don't like is having 2 different file choosers depending on the platform... is there any way to research this a little bit further to see if we can use the same in both?
<dobey> nessita: i guess when openstack went boom yesterday, it had a lock held. should get picked up now
<ralsina> nessita: the logical thing is to use the native chooser on each platform
<nessita> ralsina: also, I personally don't see this bug as a release blocker... would you agree to have it merge for the next release? (is still before beta-2_
<nessita> )
<ralsina> nessita: we are not using the native one on windows because of a Qt bug, but that's temporary
<ralsina> nessita: sure, no problem
<nessita> ralsina: so, if we swicth to use natuve file choosers... we still need to workaround the bug in windows, no?
 * dobey has a bunch of branches that need reviews
<ralsina> nessita: we don't switch on windows until the bug is fixed on Qt. That way we have a windows-only bug
<ralsina> nessita: instead of a bug in both platforms :-)
<ralsina> dobey: I did one!
<nessita> ralsina: regarding the manpage branch... perhaps you did not push the changes? I don't see the new revno on LP nor when local branching
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/fix-crits/+merge/96008
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/string-change/+merge/96037
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/u1ms-load-fixes/+merge/96046
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/url-handler/+merge/96045
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/fix-preview/+merge/95982
<nessita> dobey: I think you missed one change in the installer branch... we also need to change 'Discover your personal cloud"
<nessita> dobey: ie, remove "the freedom of"
<dobey> eh?
<ralsina> nessita: let me check the man branch
<ralsina> nessita: indeed not pushed sigh
<ralsina> nessita: there it is
<dobey> oh
<dobey> that is just silly
<dobey> :-/
<nessita> dobey: why?
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<dobey> nessita: because it changes the messaging in a slightly pointless way, and seemingly for no reason other than for the sake of changing something. but whatever, i don't feel like bothering about it any more. i already changed/pushed it
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<elopio> rye: just manual tests
<rye> elopio, could you please point me towards them?
<elopio> rye: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/UbuntuOne/11.10#Sharing_and_publishing
<rye> elopio, thank you
<elopio> rye: np.
<ralsina> nessita, dobey: are we not doing the change in installer to show the cloud image? Ad if so why?
<dobey> ralsina: because this is the result of the discussion yesterday of the strings being too specific about plan and feature availability.
<ralsina> dobey: that is about strings, but what about the image itself?
<dobey> ralsina: see the last comment from rtgrant on the bug.
<ralsina> dobey: bug number handy?
<nessita> dobey: approved
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-installer/+bug/944982
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 944982 in ubuntuone-installer trunk "[UIFe] Changes to the ubuntuone-installer Splash Screen" [High,Triaged]
<ralsina> dobey: thanks, looking
<nessita> ralsina: I'm looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/go-native/+merge/96123, is there any constant for the 0 in the linux side?
<ralsina> nessita: 0 is the default
<nessita> ralsina: that was no my question :-P
<ralsina> nessita: ok, no, there isn't one :-)
<ralsina> dobey, nessita: we are going to go with a mix of both mockups: the cloud with the simpler texts
<ralsina> dobey, nessita: expect a third mockup soon
<dobey> what? no. stop changing things :(
<ralsina> dobey: deep breaths
<nessita> ralsina: *another* change? why? we talked about this directly with rtgrant yesterday
<ralsina> nessita: because rtgrant understood that we couldn't do the cloud thing
<nessita> ralsina: we never ever said that
<ralsina> nessita: which is why he went with the other design
<ralsina> nessita: miscommunications happen
<nessita> ralsina: we were very clear that the text does not scale, we never mentioned the image...
<dobey> it doesn't mean they always have to be corrected!
<dobey> the kind of miscommunication that turns a potentially very large branch, into a trivial one, isn't bad :)
<ralsina> dobey: he
<ralsina> dobey: but you know. People keep on talking ;-)
<dobey> let them talk.
<dobey> meanwhile, i'll get things done :)
<ralsina> dobey: cool, let's do that ;-)
<dobey> i did it already. but now you've gone and changed things, so it's no longer done. :(
<briancurtin> ralsina: my ideas for the windows root problem suddenly fell apart. i'm on XP as admin, running an admin command prompt, and sd runs fine. i commented on an issue to get more user info because i can only reproduce this if i really go out of my way, which people probably are not doing
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, that's what happened with my "solution" :-/
<ralsina> briancurtin: I could never make it fail, but a bunch of users can
<briancurtin> the only way i got it was to shut down the sd that gets started up for you, then run your own in an explicit admin cmd, but i cant imagine why anyone would be doing that (most dont even know how)
<briancurtin> (on win7)
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, in that case, it's ok to fail :-(
<ralsina> briancurtin: maybe it's something about the user profiles
<briancurtin> ralsina: could be, hopefully i can get more info back
<ralsina> briancurtin: maybe you can contact some of the users who had the issue
<gatox> nessita, ralsina when you have a moment please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/ugly-reset/+merge/96130
<briancurtin> ralsina: the bug i'm assigned to (#930398) was created by joshuahoover based on what users are seeing. i'll dig around and try to find more reports
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: we were getting these reports mostly from xp users and win7 users who appeared to be running as the administrator user
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, nessita do you fancy to have a chat about where to store the fingeprints of pinned ssl certificates?
<ralsina> mandel: on mgmt call for 1 hour at least
<mandel> ack
<nessita> mandel: do we need to store those?
<nessita> I mean, what happens if we don't store that?
<alecu> mandel, oh, right.
<mandel> nessita, well designed added a checkbox that says remember my decision in the ssl dialog.. so we have a problem there
<alecu> nessita, the ssl dialog would show up on every reboot.
<alecu> nessita, reboot, or SD restart, or... you get the idea.
<mandel> alecu, exactly, which would be a PITA
<alecu> mandel, where does firefox store them?
<mandel> alecu, FYI, qt implementation does work well with the ssl certs, libsoup on the other hand.. I need to look closer to that one
<mandel> alecu, its own storage
<mandel> alecu, /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/
<alecu> mandel, right. But is it encrypted?
<nessita> gatox: the branch you linked requires a UIFe for the bug. Would  you plaase add some details to the bug such as a screenshot before, and one after?
<alecu> mandel, that surely is not the pinned list. User process don't have access there!
<gatox> nessita,
<gatox> ok
<alecu> mandel, unless I'm misunderstanding what you mean by "pinned"
<nessita> gatox: thanks\
<mandel> alecu, that is one of the places, I'm looking at the API from mozilla
<alecu> mandel, "dont' have *write* access there"
<mandel> alecu, you are right, those are the global ca ones..
<nessita> dobey: I will start with the releases, I will also do protocol since you have a lot in your plate right now
<alecu> mandel, probably is inside one of the sqlite dbs in .mozilla/profiles/etc....
<mandel> alecu, this is it: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Using_nsILoginManager
<dobey> ok
<mandel> alecu, yes.. so, the deal is, there is nothing we an re-use AFAIK
<alecu> mandel, probably not. But I don't want to store that list in plain text without knowing the security implications of that.
<alecu> mandel, hmmm
<mandel> alecu, we surely don't want that.. it is a hard problem to solve, of course, I can propose the qt implementation (which might need a UIFe duw to a string change) and then move to libsoup and that
<alecu> mandel, I think the list of accepted certificates should be of similar value to the fingerprints of servers in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<alecu> mandel, so, my guess is that having a plaintext list of accepted certificates would be fine
<mandel> alecu, yes, I was thinking of using a similar things under a diff location, we just need the fingerprints, nothing else
<alecu> mandel, so, if we make sure that folder where we store it has permissions 600, I think it would be fine.
<mandel> alecu, I was thinking of ~/.cache/ubuntu-sso-client
<nessita> alecu, mandel: what about asking to the security team?
<mandel> nessita, very good point
<nessita> alecu: you can ask the same guy about the ssl certs "thing"
<mandel> alecu, what channel is that?
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: i'm on XP trying as actual admin (like root), as admin-granted regular user (like someone in sudoers), and a regular user -- not seeing this problem at all on XP :/
<alecu> mandel, nessita: firefox uses a plaintext file with permissions 600, called "cert_override.txt"
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: very strange...we got so many complaints, it seemed rather wide spread
<nessita> briancurtin: the problem appears once you install U1 from the installer, as far as I know
<joshuahoover> nessita: right, briancurtin, if you're not installing from the installer then it may not reproduce
<briancurtin> i just ran the installer in a clean XP VM and it's working great
<nessita> joshuahoover, briancurtin: and I also think this was caused by an older version of the installer, were the perms were raised for the installation and then they were never downgraded
<alecu> nessita, mandel: https://developer.mozilla.org/En/Cert_override.txt
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: which version of the installer?
<briancurtin> whatever i get from the website just by default, i'll find a version #
<nessita> joshuahoover, briancurtin: so, our installer will promote itself to admin, and then it will not demote itself before running syncdaemon
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: we rolled back the broken version
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: it needs to be 2.99.3
<alecu> mandel, I think we should use a text file similar to that
<mandel> alecu, I think that using the same format seems logical but I don't want to add that code to the current implementation, the branch will get too big
<mandel> alecu, you type faster :P
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: this is the one causing problems: http://one.ubuntu.com/windows/ubuntuone-2.99.3-windows-installer.exe
<alecu> mandel, absolutely true, it can come in a subsequent branch.
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: thanks, i'll try that or get another env setup on this XP box
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: cool
<mandel> alecu, so, I'll do the following, qt implementation no pinned certs, libsoup implementation not pinned, pinned certs for both
<alecu> mandel, you may cross out "libsoup" from that list.
<mandel> alecu, why?
<nessita> briancurtin: one thing to note is that we added the 'root' check late in the code, so I would advice checking in which revno we implemented the "is_root" method in the os_helper modules
<mandel> alecu,  we are going to ignore it?
<briancurtin> nessita: i'll check, thanks
<mandel> me
<ralsina> briancurtin, nessita: honestly, the check added more problems than it fixed
<gatox> me
<nessita> me
<briancurtin> ralsina: running the tests with "def is_root(): return False" on windows seemed to work just fine, FWIW
<ralsina> briancurtin: that was our previous implementation ;-)
<briancurtin> (although i cant see that being very acceptable)
<ralsina> me
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> meh
<nessita> alecu, urbanape, me?
<urbanape> me
<alecu> me
<nessita> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: Got the Qt implementation working with ssl certs and the ssl dialog.
<mandel> TODO: Talk with josh and nessita, there is a new string, should it be translated. Maybe not. Look at pinned certs.
<mandel> BLOCKED: kinda with libsoup and certs but I'm ignoring the issue atm.
<mandel> next: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose a couple of branches yesterday (most of them landed, one pending for review), propose a branch for: Bug #945065
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing things in SSO.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 945065 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "ResetPassword page has some widgets really close to the right margin [UIFe]" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945065
<gatox> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: reviews and final landings for today's releases, teach lead call
<nessita> TODO: releases
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, design call, reviews, native file_chooser bug, created manpage, some other branch I can't recall, reviews. TODO: more  reviews, some minor branch, more calls, briancurtin 1-1, chec outsome qml/u1 code aquarius found, stuff BLOCKED: no NEXT briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: poking around the root issue, looked into a few other impls, tried a few OS configurations
<briancurtin> TODO: take the info i just got a few minutes ago into consideration and try to reproduce/fix
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: NONE
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #928356, bug #933010, bug #934235, bug #947381, bug #944982 (apparently not), bug #947477, bug #947480, poked rb upstream about tarball release
<dobey> λ TODO: upload new rb, releases, twisted glib2/gireactor debugging
<dobey> urbanape
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 928356 in Ubuntu One for Rhythmbox trunk "fails to play preview" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928356
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 933010 in libubuntuone trunk "Search on Music lens turns up items for purchase. Clicking on them should bring up rhythmbox, but does not" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933010
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 934235 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu one plugin is not enabled by default" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934235
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 947381 in Ubuntu One for Rhythmbox trunk "Clicking songs in My Downloads to play in library not working" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947381
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 944982 in ubuntuone-installer trunk "[UIFe] Changes to the ubuntuone-installer Splash Screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944982
<urbanape> DONE: Didn't make a lot of progress on the filesystem events stuff
<urbanape> TODO: Put together a branch for the ubuntu-sso Mac stuff
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> alecu
<alecu> DONE: a branch that starts and stops the tunnel. IRL of syncdaemon running thru an nonauth proxy.
<alecu> TODO: fixes, push reviews
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<ralsina> NOTE: whoa, lots of progress yesterday people! Nice!
<ralsina> Eom?
<nessita> eom!
<alecu> gatox, did you land branches yesterday?
<alecu> gatox, I remember nessita saying "don't land branches on monday nor tuesdays!"
<nessita> alecu: yes, he did land some release-cblockers
<alecu> oh, ack.
<mandel> nessita, joshuahoover I've got a question regarding the string used for the ssl cert details, atm is in eng since is ssl information, do you think it should be translated?
<nessita> alecu: I said no branch landing unless approved by me or ralsina :-P
<gatox> alecu, fiuuuu.... i was really scared
<alecu> :-)
<nessita> alecu: but thanks for paying attention to that!
<joshuahoover> mandel: bug #?
<mandel> nessita, joshuahoover doing so is another UIfe and I don't think is necessary
<nessita> (really)
<alecu> gatox, you should "fear the nessita"
<gatox> jeje i know
<mandel> joshuahoover, hm.. let me find it
<joshuahoover> mandel: if it's a new string then it probably needs to be translated
<mandel> joshuahoover, the string is as follows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/871566/
<gatox> joshuahoover, i have this bug for UIFe if you can take a look at it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/945065
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 945065 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "ResetPassword page has some widgets really close to the right margin [UIFe]" [Medium,In progress]
<joshuahoover> gatox: can we "bundle" this change with another that is making changes to strings? seems like they could go together and not cause much trouble...we're hammering the release team with all these freeze requests
<gatox> nessita, what do you think?  ^
<nessita> joshuahoover: which other is the strings change?
<joshuahoover> mandel: and those labels (i.e. Organization, Comman Name, etc.) are displayed consistently, right? meaning they are displayed whenever a self-signed cert needs to be accepted
<joshuahoover> nessita: well, we have 16 FEs open, so i'm guessing one of those :)
<joshuahoover> http://is.gd/u1fes
<mandel> joshuahoover, yes they are, the string is generated with the info from the cert
<nessita> joshuahoover: we're closing a bunch today with the releases
<joshuahoover> mandel: are those labels static (in the code) or provided by the cert?
<nessita> joshuahoover, gatox: what about if we wait to tomorrow to see which UIFe remains opened?
<nessita> then we try to stick it there
<joshuahoover> nessita: i would prefer that
<nessita> sure
<gatox> ok
<mandel> joshuahoover, are in a string in the code, but they are the default issuer info tags
<joshuahoover> mandel: if it's in the code then we need to allow translations
<mandel> jono, I mean, I can use the sort ones, line CN and L etc.. instead
<dobey> mandel: you're as bad at tab completion as gatox is
<mandel> fuck, sorry!
<gatox> jejeje
<mandel> joshuahoover, I mean, I can use the sort ones, line CN and L etc.. instead
<joshuahoover> mandel: can you provide an example?
<mandel> joshuahoover, sure, few secs please
<mandel> joshuahoover, this is using the actual tags: http://paste.ubuntu.com/871573/
<joshuahoover> mandel: i think we need the strings you provided in the first example...can you file a bug for that and include the strings that are going to need translation?
<mandel> joshuahoover, of course
<joshuahoover> thanks
 * dobey wonders if anyone is reviewing his branches
<nessita> dobey: shoot links
<dobey> 08:51 < dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/fix-crits/+merge/96008
<dobey> 08:51 < dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/string-change/+merge/96037
<dobey> 08:51 < dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/u1ms-load-fixes/+merge/96046
<dobey> 08:51 < dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/url-handler
<dobey> /+merge/96045
<dobey> 08:51 < dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/fix-preview/+merge/95982
<dobey> nessita: ^^ minus the installer one of course
<nessita> ack
<mandel> dobey, afaik, I'm not :)
<mandel> dobey, need an other pair of eyes?
<nessita> dobey: would you please remind me how to test the libubuntuone branch?
<dobey> ./autogen --prefix=/usr && make && LD_PRELOAD=libubuntuoneui/.libs/libubuntuoneui-3.0.so.1.0.0 rhythmbox -n
<nessita> thanks
<mandel> joshuahoover, do you use any tag for the UIFe bugs?
<nessita> ralsina: may I have a couple of stable-3-0 update reviews? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/stable-3-0-update-2.99.90/+merge/96154 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/stable-3-0-update-2.99.90/+merge/96155
<mandel> joshuahoover, bug 948119
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 948119 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Add a translatable string for the ssl certificate details" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948119
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but I am having lunch in 5' so they may take a bit
<nessita> ralsina: don't forget me :'(
<nessita> :-P
<ralsina> nessita: I will think of you with every bite of salad!
<gatox> nessita, about this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/934500
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 934500 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Qt UI: Logging too verbose (and adds no useful info)" [Medium,Triaged]
<nessita> gatox: yes, tell me
<gatox> nessita, i think we can remove the logs from the methods that are checking inn real time when the user type
<nessita> gatox: for sure
<gatox> nessita, i don't think that it's useful to log for every key the user type
<nessita> gatox: what I also would like is that we change the messages a bit
<gatox> we have a log when the form check the email at the end
<nessita> gatox: logging just the method name is useless
<nessita> gatox: the goal of the bug report is to cleanup all the logging inside the ubuntu_sso/qt modules
<gatox> nessita, ok.... i'll look what we can do with that
<nessita> gatox: so feel free to add logging, remove, change, edit
<gatox> nessita, roger that.... i'll revview the uis and check the logs
<nessita> gatox: please consider what info is important if we later need to debug something by just looking at the logs :-)
<gatox> operations
<nessita> thanks
<gatox> nessita, yep
<nessita> dobey: rythmbox is opened from your branch, but I can't find the U1 store
<dobey> nessita: which branch are you testing?
<nessita> u1ms-load-fixes
<dobey> nessita: do you have the extension installed? and which version of rhythmbox do you have?
<nessita> Setting up rhythmbox-data (2.95+r7914-21~precise1) ...
<nessita> Setting up rhythmbox (2.95+r7914-21~precise1) ...
<nessita> Setting up rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder (2.95+r7914-21~precise1) ...
<nessita> Setting up rhythmbox-plugins (2.95+r7914-21~precise1) ...
<nessita> dobey: installing our plugin noqw
<nessita> Setting up rhythmbox-ubuntuone (3.1+r109-15~precise1) ... :_)
<dobey> :)
<nessita> dobey: it loaded, anything else I need to confirm/check/test?
<nessita> I saw a "the store is loading" message and a progress bar
<nessita> then the store appeared
<nessita> no guns n'roses in the store??? this is outrageous
<dobey> right. that branch is needed by the url-handler branch, to fix some racing that happens
<dobey> gnr is probably in the us/uk stores. but the world store won't have
 * nessita is oficially mad at the store
<nessita> dobey: ok, approved
<nessita> oops, I approved the incorrect one
<nessita> dobey: by mistake I approved https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/fix-preview/+merge/95982, will not revert the vote but will IRL tests when the libubuntuone nightlies is available
<dobey> nessita: the fix-preview branch doesn't require those changes. it just requires the latest rhythmbox which has a fix for the nasty crash i was debugging last week
<nessita> ah ok, will review
<mandel> dobey, do we have to do anything for pylint to ignore TODO comments? or are they just printed but are not an error?
<dobey> mandel: printed but not an error
<mandel> dobey, sweet, thx!
<joshuahoover> mandel: thanks
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
 * gatox lunch
<briancurtin> ralsina: i think reverting the is_root change might be the best. on XP if you're an admin you're always an admin, and most people run with admin-based accounts. at least in vista/7 there's elevation and even the broken version works for me there
<briancurtin> i'm also not seeing anywhere in the installer that we specify elevation of privileges, unless that's handled inside Qt. however, i never get a UAC popup, oddly
<joshuahoover> ralsina, nessita, mandel: i added a uife for bug #948119 ...in theory we don't HAVE to have it but if we don't get it in then it's going to be rather confusing for many users behind proxy servers who get the ssl cert prompt
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 948119 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "[UIFE] Add a translatable string for the ssl certificate details" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948119
<mandel> joshuahoover, ok, I though so, the cert tags are rather confusing..
<joshuahoover> mandel: yes they are
<ralsina> briancurtin: the thing is, the installer runs as admin because it writes to system folders
<ralsina> briancurtin: so, we had another bug about u1cp and syncdaemon being started with elevated privs
<ralsina> briancurtin: I fixed that, but as a safety measure, I wanted to have syncdaemon fail instead of writing files the user can't later read
<ralsina> briancurtin: then, the "safety measure" turned out to break syncdaemon for a bunch of folks
<briancurtin> i guess i didn't gather that from the bug report. maybe we can talk about it during 1-1 in a bit
<ralsina> briancurtin: sure
<ralsina> briancurtin: it's a story spread over 2 or 3 bug reports :-)
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: heh, bad bug report...who filed that thing? oh wait, nevermind
 * ralsina goes back to his risotto
<gatox> people..... i'm taking half day off for sickness (starting now :P) because i'm not felling very wel... see you tomorrow!
<mandel> gatox_away, should be know as gatox_ill :P
<ralsina> nessita: if you have any bugs that I could hack, I have the evening semi-open after I do your reviews
<nessita> ralsina: I'm going thru the bug right now, so I will assign some to you
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx
<ralsina> nessita: there is no need to manually close the incomplete/no answer bugs, they go away at 60 days (allegedly)
<nessita> ralsina: only if there is no asignee, I guess
<nessita> ralsina: I'm closing bugs a year old :-/
<nessita> or 6 months old
<ralsina> nessita: nice wrinkle ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I marking several as Incomplete with no assignee
<nessita> to see if that works better
<ralsina> nessita: ok, let's see
<ralsina> although if it only works without asignee, it's quite useless, since we don't want to have unassigned bugs
<briancurtin> ralsina: 1-1 when you're ready?
<ralsina> briancurtin: in 1'
<gatox_away> mandel, i thought about that..... but was too melodramatic :P .....
 * gatox_away return to being away
<nessita> ralsina: hey you already have a bug assigned to you, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/940465
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 940465 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "The --switch-to and --alert options don't work" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> ralsina: I was about to assign it to you :-P
<nessita> gatox_away: go away!
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but I thought that required a FFe
<ralsina> nessita: and maybe a UIFe for changing the help
<nessita> ralsina: hum, I don't think so... would you please ask in #ubuntu-release? is fun :-)
<ralsina> nessita: hahaha
<ralsina> nessita: no it's not!
<mandel> alecu, ping
<alecu> mandel, hola!
<mandel> alecu, did you update the branhces you had for review?
<alecu> mandel, yes, I did!
<alecu> mandel, and before EOD I'll be submitting two more for review.
<mandel> alecu, I have to go to rugby but i want to review them when I'm back, can you send me an email with the urls?
<alecu> mandel, ack
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, nessita asking at #libsoup at #gimpnet I have been told that libsoup does not support https proxies.. I'm asking for some docs stating that and not only believing a guy in an irc channel
<dobey> nessita: oops. fixed/pushed the unused import in fix-preview
<nessita> dobey: ack
<nessita> mandel: did he say why libsoup does not support https?
<mandel> nessita, they said it does not support https proxies, it does support doing requests to an https page
<nessita> yes, I meant that, sorry
<dobey> mandel: who is the guy that answered you in irc?
<nessita> lunchtime, brb
<mandel> dobey, danw is the one
<mandel> dobey, I'm talking with him since he says that is no possible.. lets see how far I get
<dobey> mandel: well, you should listen to what he said then. he wrote libsoup, after all.
<dobey> mandel: are you installing the gnome proxy resolver?
<mandel> alecu, dobey, nessita, ralsina the https proxy option is gnome is so that you can configure a diff proxy for those pages using https thatn those using http, therefore I thinkwe have to rethink the way we do the webclient request, atm I think we are using the http proxy for all the requests in the qnetwork implementation
<mandel> dobey, yes I am, I was trying to do some tests, but there is no point :)
<dobey> right. i'm pretty sure that's what the config is for in firefox as well
<mandel> dobey,  is a matter of testing, but if it is like that, I'm very happy :)
<mandel> anyways, EOD for me, which is good because after those news I should be able to finish this tom morning :)
<dobey> mandel: i'm pretty sure the "ssl proxy" is "connections using ssl should go through this proxy", in firefox
<ralsina> nessita: ok, confirmed --help is not covered by UIFreeze
<mandel> dobey, then, we have a small bug in the qtnetwork implementation which is not a problem what so ever, but means that we have to changes tests.. etc
<mandel> alecu, what do you call an alligator in a vest?
<mandel> an investigator
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on sso and u1cp
<nessita> ralsina: thanks! so, wanna start with the --help fixes bug?
<nessita> ralsina: I can assign more later, but want to move forward with releases now
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I will start with that one
<nessita> nice
<ralsina> nessita: one is enough :-)
<nessita> dobey: question, this kind of changes "player = self.shell.get_property('shell-player')" are RB API changes?
<dobey> nessita: yes
<nessita> dobey: and that code will also work in older releases? (just checking)
<dobey> nessita: older as in the gtk2 rhythmbox?
<nessita> for example, but I meant older as in oneiric/lucid
<dobey> lucid would be gtk2. oneiric might be ok, but probably has some other bugs fixed in newer rhythmbox we'd depend on being fixed
<dobey> and there is no way the current rhythmbox-ubuntuone will also work on gtk2 rhythmbox
<dobey> and there isn't really much we can do about it
<nessita> ack
<nessita> dobey: approved fix-preview
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> i replied to your comment on url-handler as well
<ralsina> so, Unity.Launcher.get_for_desktop_file("foobar") always succeeds, regardless of whether foobar exists or not. Amusing.
<dobey> ralsina: eh?
<ralsina> dobey: literally, you can put anything in "foobar" and you get a "valid" UnityLauncher  which, of course, does nothing visible
<ralsina> dobey: exploratory programming of the Unity API ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: and yes, I know it's already encapsulated in u1-client
<dobey> what are you trying to do? the quick lists stuff?
<ralsina> dobey: usually, when I start coding for a new API, I play with it a bit following the docs. I am looking at implementing --alert
<ralsina> dobey: and yes, there is a trivial way to do it, no problem, it just surprised me when I was playing with it
<dobey> oh, what is --alert supposed to do?
<ralsina> dobey: set urgency on the launcher
<ralsina> dobey: or rather, start *and* set urgecy
<dobey> that seems silly to have as a command line argument for the thing you're setting the urgency on
<dobey> i think it may have ben an attempted hack to do the "pop up behind everything else and set the urgency on the launcher"
<ralsina> dobey: it's so syncdaemon can start u1cp as "urgent" when we run out of quota, that kind of thing
<ralsina> dobey: IIRC
<dobey> which i /think/ i convinced nessita and thisfred of being totally evil
<ralsina> dobey: k, then after the releases are done, I would like to talk with you about a bug
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: I guess you did not convince me. Why is evil?
<thisfred> urgency does not really work, or it didn't last time I looked at it
<thisfred> or maybe we did fix it
<ralsina> thisfred: oh, interesting!
<dobey> because it's unnecessary
<thisfred> long time ago
<ralsina> OTOH, syncadaemon seems to be setting/unsetting urgency itself
<ralsina> so --alert seems pretty useless
<dobey> well, syncdaemon sets it. control-panel would unset it
<nessita> dobey: you sure do_impl_add_uri no longer needs to return a bool?
<ralsina> dobey: hmmm even more useless then
<dobey> nessita: yes. the parent method prototype returns void
<nessita> ack, thanks
<ralsina> nessita, dobey: ignore me then, do the releases, I will move to other areas of the bug
<ralsina> thisfred: you too ^
 * thisfred is in the 7th circle of manual memory management
 * dobey releases the cerberae
<thisfred> woo I think I have it working,  maybe
<ralsina> thisfred: sme people have a problem. They think, I will allocate memory manually!. Now they have no problem, or two problems and room  for only one, or have a problem they don't know about.
<dobey> Others use a gc, and then wonder where all their RAM went, and why their hard disk light keeps blinking.
<ralsina> dobey: details
<ralsina> dobey: oh, a pretty light!
<dobey> what color is it? ultra indigo?
<ralsina> dobey: a sort of lemony-green with a dash of pink. You just had to be there, I guess.
<thisfred> ralsina: believe me, I'd prefer to not have to write C. Though it's probably good for me that I'm forced to. Build some character type thing ;)
<dobey> you're not writing it in go? for shame.
<thisfred> out of 4 attempts so far, only 2 have segfaulted
<thisfred> dobey: I wish. (And I will, but not on company time, I guess ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: fridays! On desktop you have fridays! Sometimes!
<dobey> fridays? what are those?
<thisfred> ralsina: yeah, sometimes, and I bequeathed my next few mythical fridays to aquarius
<ralsina> dobey: we are calling them second-thursdays until new notice
<thisfred> hehe
 * ralsina realizes he never actually told anyone "stop your fridays". How very responsible you all are.
<dobey> it's ok. we haven't been fixing bugs in older releases and doing SRUs on wed/thurs either. :-/
<ralsina> dobey: win some lose some!
<nessita> thisfred: if you have questions about C and mem management, I'm happy to answer/help
<thisfred> nessita: you rock!
<thisfred> ANd I will take you up on that. For now I fixed the stupid myself ;)
<nessita> I also have some complex analogies between memory management and shoe boxes, is interesting :-) (though student seems to understand mem allocation a bit better using it)
<dobey> you can't do pointer math?
<dobey> newb.
<ralsina> 1 pointer + 1 pointer = Lame Darth Maul laser sword?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/update-from-trunk/+merge/96207
<nessita> dobey: packaging question: when removing patches from a package branch, do I need to say something about it in the changelog file?
<thisfred> nessita: dobey: my first C merge proposal! https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/c-nested_index/+merge/96215 John will do the actual review, but any feedback at this point is welcome. It's a very small diff.
<nessita> a ver...
<nessita> thisfred: any reason to initialize result but not tmp_expression?
<thisfred> nessita: no, should I do neither or both? :)
<nessita> thisfred: I'd say yes... and initialize both, in C you can have any garbage as initial value for a variable
<thisfred> ok
<thisfred> thx
<nessita> thisfred: also, is "expression" a C string or can it be binary data?
<dobey> nessita: yes; just list them and "removed patches which were included upstream."
<thisfred> it's a string
<nessita> binary data == the content of an image, for example
<thisfred> nessita: no it's always a real "string"
<nessita> dobey: great. If not patches were left, shall I remove the patches/ dir? and/or the series file?
<nessita> thisfred: you 100% sure? otherwise strdup will do nonsenses :-)
<thisfred> nessita: I am sure :)
<dobey> nessita: yes
<nessita> thisfred: great
<nessita> dobey: just to be sure, I need to remove everything under patches, right?
<thisfred> it's a database index expression, which is a string we interpret to build the index
<dobey> nessita: if there are no more patches left, you can just remove the patches dir, yes
<nessita> dobey: ack thanks
<nessita> thisfred: regarding your XXX there, did you read the strtok man page? it reads
<nessita>  "The strtok() function uses a static buffer while parsing, so it's not thread safe.   Use strtok_r() if this matters to you."
<thisfred> nessita: I read it was not thread safe, I was just not sure if it mattered in this context, so that's a question for John
<nessita> ah, I see
<thisfred> but it's good to know about strtok_r, I did not see that
<thisfred> I may just use that anyway
<nessita> thisfred: so, branch looks very good. I'm not sure if you should free tmp_expression, can't find if strtok dismembers the original string passed to it
<thisfred> it does yes
<thisfred> if by dismember you mean change
<thisfred> and samuele told me to use free after strdup
<nessita> thisfred: for sure, you need to free the mem given to you. Though I'm not that sure when putting strtok in the middle, that mem is not psuedo destroyed by strtok itself. Let me do an IRL test after I finish these releases :-) but branch looks good, like I said
<thisfred> thank you for your time so far!
<nessita> :-)
<thisfred> converted to strtok_r
<ralsina> strtok is pretty evil
<ralsina> strtok uses freaking global variables
<nessita> alecu, dobey: as far as we know there was no changes regarding ussoc package dependencies, right?
<dobey> nessita: i don't know
<nessita> dobey: just confirming if you perhaps added/removed something from nightlies
 * nessita will check nightlies log
<alecu> nessita, "no changes regarding ussoc" <- since *when* are you asking?
<nessita> alecu: since last release, 2.99.5, 2 weeks ago
<nessita> alecu: regarding ussoc package dependencies
<thisfred> ralsina: what you call global variables, I call 'open closures'
<alecu> nessita, no idea. I can try to find out.
<nessita> alecu: if we could cross check the info... I was hoping youc could confirm regarding proxy support only (the rest I got it covered)
<briancurtin> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/930398-windows-is_root/+merge/96224 should fix is_root
<ralsina> briancurtin: yay!
<ralsina> briancurtin: looking
<briancurtin> ralsina: i haven't built an installer to *fully* test. i can try to fit that in next. this is just ubuntuone-client changes
<briancurtin> (but based on what we talked about, i think it should work all around)
<ralsina> briancurtin: if you could, it would be great. I doubt a full installer is buildable thugh
<ralsina> briancurtin: you could add this patch to 2.99.3 or so I suppose
<alecu> nessita, I could not find any new dependency. I'm looking at the merged sso branches for the past two weeks by mandel.
<alecu> nessita, I see a few new .py files, though.
<nessita> alecu: thanks for the check
<nessita> alecu: yes, that's fine
<nessita> alecu: thanks again!
<alecu> nessita, btw: I see that mandel's branch added "bin/ubuntu-sso-ssl-certificate-qt" to setup.py
<nessita> alecu: yes, saw that as well, thanks for pointing it out
<alecu> nessita, do you know how/if we should add a new binary in u1-client?
<alecu> because one of my latest branches adds the tunnel binary.
<nessita> alecu: not for this release, I guess, but yes, we'd need a new binary, ideally not in the /usr/bin but in the /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client dir
<alecu> nessita, sure, not for this release, obviously.
<nessita> alecu: details about how to add it will have to be asked to dobey...
<nessita> how to add it in the Makefile I mean
<nessita> alecu: grepping for ubuntuone-login may give us an idea :-0
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> in the same place syncdaemon is
<alecu> dobey, libexec_SCRIPTS in Makefile.am, right?
<alecu> dobey, nessita, thanks!
<dobey> alecu: yes
<ralsina> I have to run some errands. Will be back in about one hour,  IRC stays open, feel free to drop requests...
<thisfred> alfajores por favor
<nessita> thisfred.request++
<dobey> nessita: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/update-from-trunk/+merge/96207 real quick?
<nessita> dobey: yes
<nessita> dobey: approved
<dobey> nessita: thanks. can you rereview https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/url-handler/+merge/96045 as well please?
<dobey> thisfred: care to do some reviews as well? :)
<thisfred> sure thing
<dobey> thisfred: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/fix-crits/+merge/96008
<dobey> thisfred: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/u1ms-load-fixes/+merge/96046
<dobey> thisfred: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/url-handler/+merge/96045
<nessita> dobey: can you please help me finding the new requirements for bumping to standard-version 3.9.3?
<nessita> I'm googling but I can't find the proper page
<dobey> there are new requirements for that?
<nessita> dobey: well, lintian complained
<nessita> out-of-date-standards-version
<nessita> dobey: and I made the bump carelessly because I honestly thought it was an administrative thing to complain with. But micahg pointed out I should check if my package meets the criteria, so I was looking for that
<nessita> sorry, I mean "compliant with" :-)
<dobey> oh, well, if it's not compliant, i would think lintian would complain about something else afterward, no?
<nessita> dobey: I guess, but anyways, I commit to checking the new standard, so I would like to stick to my promise :-)
<dobey> lintian probably really shouldn't complain about that, though.
<ralsina> aaaaaand I amback
<dobey> ok. i don't know any specific details about it
<dobey> and it seems odd for that to change this late in the cycle, anyway
<nessita> dobey: thanks, will ask in ubuntu-release
<dobey> "The major patch level will be changed for any change to the meaning of the standards, however small"
<nessita> dobey: not sure exactly what that means
<dobey> nessita: it means the policy changes were very minor and probably don't break in terms of the package in question
<nessita> dobey: ah, perfect
<nessita> dobey: found the details at http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/upgrading-checklist.txt
<dobey> how did you even find that page?
<nessita> dobey: lots and lost of googling
<ralsina> sometimes, when you guys discuss policy, I feel like I am in a parallel universe of enterprisey regulations
<ralsina> then I remember it comes from Debian, and it all makes sense ;-)
<nessita> heh
<thisfred> dobey: +2. You win: http://spelunkyworld.com/xbla.html
<ralsina> nessita, dobey, it seems --alert was not used by anyone, ever. So, kill it? Also, opening u1cp-qt should unset the urgent flag, agreed?
<thisfred> dobey: oh, I reviewed the wrong links
<thisfred> now doing the right ones
<dobey> yeah i didn't write spelunky
<dobey> ralsina: focusing the window should unset the urgency. i'm not sure how best to do that from qt
<ralsina> dobey: a handler for the focusEvent, is trivial
<ralsina> dobey: and unsetting is not hard. Adds an optional dependency on gi.Unity but that's ok, right?
<dobey> ralsina: i mean the talking to unity part. i would hope it had a focus event signal or whatever they call such things :)
<dobey> ralsina: using gobject-introspection from the qt panel makes sense?
<ralsina> dobey: let me see and I tell you :-)
<thisfred> dobey: +2 more
<ralsina> dobey: doesn't seem to break anything.
<nessita> dobey: from that link, specifically from the copyright-format item, does it mean we need to add a Version line to the copyright file?
<ralsina> dobey: property gets set, too
<nessita> ralsina: sorry, was reading a complex page
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok :-)
<dobey> nessita: i don't think so
<ralsina> dobey: the icon even wiggles
<nessita> ralsina: so, yes to unset urgency when cp is focused
<ralsina> dobey: ok, the wiggling is something else. No urgent arrow visible, but that's some other lameess
<dobey> ralsina: if it works, i guess we can do that
<ralsina> dobey: cool
<nessita> ralsina: and is it too hard to implement --alert? (just weighting to remove it or not)
<ralsina> nessita: no, it's a piece of cake
<ralsina> nessita: if I can remove the urgent bit, I can set it too ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I would leave it in that case, *may* be handy
<dobey> eh
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<thisfred> briefly afk
<nessita> dobey: sorry, I know you requested a review... but I gotta run to a start-of-teaching-semester meeting at the uni
<nessita> ralsina, dobey: ussoc and protocol uploaded to ubuntu, will finish u1cp tomorrow
<dobey> well i guess i won't release that today then
<ralsina> nessita: col
<ralsina> cool
<nessita> dobey: what do you need reviewed?
<nessita> url-handler?
<dobey> nessita: yes; you voted needs info on it
<nessita> ah, got that done already
<nessita> will approve, seems like I forgot
<dobey> ok, thanks
<nessita> approved
<nessita> thisfred: will write this test script I mentioned tomorrow... is that ok?
<nessita> ok, I'm gone.... bye all!
<briancurtin> ralsina: so i tried creating a new bundle to use on the XP machine and it's giving unrelated errors (looking in C:\python27\lib\site-packages... for stuff). since i have to leave soon i dont think i'll be able to more appropriately test it today
<ralsina> briancurtin: it's ok, I will make a try tomorrow
<briancurtin> and by it, i mean just starting the control panel from my built bundle
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, things are not in good shape in windows. Might as well fix them :-)
<briancurtin> added this to my todo list
<dobey> ralsina, thisfred, briancurtin: one of you care to give a quick look over https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-from-trunk/+merge/96237 please?
<ralsina> dobey: on it!
<briancurtin> i'm off to catch a plane, see you guys in a few days
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/96249
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/96250
<dobey> ok, those are the last two merges to stable-3-0 i need to do i think.
<dobey> need to get off here for a while though, and will finish up releases and do uploads in a bit.
<dobey> ttfn
<ralsina> dobey: will try to check early tomorrow morning, I am tired now
#ubuntuone 2012-03-07
<mandel> morning all!
 * mandel back
<JamesTait> Morning all! :D
<m4n_> guys, can anyone tell me the url for tomboy notes synchronization?
<m4n_> https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/notes/ and https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/ gives 404
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> m4n_, ask rye, he should/might know
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, have I told you I hate proxies ;)
<rye> m4n_, checking
<gatox> mandel, mmmm i think i heard that once or twice jejee
<rye> m4n_, are you using browser to go to https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/ or using directly in tomboy config?
<mandel> gatox, great, so, I hate them.. I'm having to write a proxy factory wtf?
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> mandel, did you read this? http://www.extremetech.com/computing/121015-windows-8-may-drive-me-to-linux
<m4n_> rye: my tomboy kept crashing because i had set for auto sync.
<m4n_> thats when i went and checked online, but i see that the online UI has been discontinued
<m4n_> but the syncing is no longer working for me
<mandel> gatox, yep, seen it
<mandel> gatox, I'm going to update my developer previews to see what's up with that.. :)
<gatox> mandel, :P i'll try to install it later too
<m4n_> rye: i also tried running with --debug, but that is also not giving anything relevant
<m4n_> am on 11.10
<m4n_> tomboy version Version 1.8.0
<rye> m4n_, launching vm to test
<m4n_> sure
<rye> m4n_, no, association is performed correctly, let me give you a link to the script that will check whether notes are ok
<m4n_> okay
<m4n_> so when you say "notes are ok", you mean any parsing error or stuff like that?
<m4n_> i can do a local directory sync - that works fine.
<rye> m4n_, yes,   - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/tomboy-sync-validator.py - download it and run as python tomboy-sync-validator.py
<m4n_> if at all that matters
<rye> m4n_, no, i mean whether the stored ones on the server are ok
<rye> m4n_, the script will check for XML well-formedness and for date format error which are the only two known issues preventing tomboy from syncing
<rye> it now has a --fix option which i have just added, so in case it finds something wrong with the dates, it can be used to reset the dates.
<m4n_> gimme a sec
 * rye is rebooting after lots of updates
<rye> brb
<m4n_> well, i should have mentioned. i have seen last-sync-date sparse error in manifest.xml
<m4n_> i didnt know it was a fatal error
<rye> m4n_, ah, yes, it is fatal for tomboy
<m4n_> ah no wonder
<m4n_> then i tried removing that field altogether in the manifest ;)
<m4n_> didnt help :)
<rye> m4n_, it was generated by a buggy code on one.ubuntu.com/notes side, and fixed in 3 days or so, but notes that went in during that period became broken
<m4n_> btw, the python script is not showing anything nor finishing
<m4n_> it is trying to open tomboy notes, i believe from the Gtk warnings that i get on the terminal
<m4n_> i searched to see if I can get a valid last-sync-date format from someone.. but all were reports of errors on that
<m4n_> with my same time stamp
<m4n_> so do you think fixing that timestamp will fix my issue?
<rye> m4n_, no, it is not trying to open the notes, it is trying to contact ubuntuone servers
<rye> or
<rye> it is stuck at credentials getting
<m4n_> ah
<rye> m4n_, could you please ctrl+c it?
<m4n_> sure
<mandel> gatox, have you been working with the ./ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/show_gui.py and ./ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/login_u_p.py files?
<gatox> mandel, mmmm not recently
<gatox> mandel, why? do you need something?
<rye> m4n_, did it show where KeyboardInterrupt happen?
<mandel> gatox, sorry, I just checked bzr blame, it was not you :)
<gatox> mandel, aja!
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> gatox, there are a number of debug print statements there
<gatox> mandel, who was it?
 * gatox wants to know
<mandel> gatox, such as print "result received", args :P
<gatox> mandel, in trunk?
<mandel> gatox, do a bzr blame on ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/login_u_p.py
<mandel> gatox, AFAIK yes, in trunk
<m4n_> rye: yes, in credstorage.loop.run() as you suspected
<gatox> mandel, i see :P
<mandel> gatox, and in ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/show_gui.py
<rye> m4n_, ok, this is not good
<m4n_> :)
<rye> m4n_, it means that my testing oneiric instance was actually using precise packages, therefore it worked
<gatox> mandel, hehe
<m4n_> rye: want me to paste the last few lines when i pressed ctrl+c?
<rye> which means that ubuntuone-indicator also is broken on oneiric now
<m4n_> ah may be i should not do daily updates :|
<rye> m4n_, it means that my testing oneiric instance was actually using precise packages, therefore it worked
<rye> ah, wrote that already
<m4n_> :)
<m4n> is this a valid timestamp now? <last-sync-date>2012-03-07T16:51:28.6484780+05:30</last-sync-date>
<m4n> that is what i have now
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<ralsina> hello mandel
<mandel> ralsina, we might get the ssl dialog support done today!
<ralsina> mandel: yay!
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<mandel> ralsina, although, the main reason for our problems is that we have not been using a proxy factory and instead we have used a proxy..
<ralsina> hola gatox! Feelig better?
<rye> m4n, erm, are you using Ubuntu One for file sync?
<ralsina> mandel: mmmmmmmkay
<m4n> rye: hey it worked this time
<m4n> nope, am not using ubuntu one for file sync
<gatox> ralsina, yep!!! totally rested
<rye> m4n, aha, i should change the priorities of the lookup - tomboy, then gnome-keyring then sso
<mandel> ralsina, so the thing is, if a user has set diff proxies for http and https the qtnetwork implemenation was always using the http one no matter which scheme the request had
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<mandel> ralsina, I have been swearing about proxies since yesterday when I discovered the issue :)
<ralsina> mandel: better yesterday than today!
<nessita> how are you feeling today gatox?
<m4n> rye: i dont know what exactly fixed this time. but what I believe is, after doing a local sync which fixed the time stamp in the manifest file, the authentication worked
<m4n> and then syncing followed
<gatox> nessita, splendid! :D
<rye> m4n, so syncing with U1/notes worked, right?
<m4n> rye: yes. it did
<m4n> thanks for your help :)
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<rye> then i second gatox's reaction on an unrelated event
<mandel> nessita, I've seen in the back-log I was mentioned, did I add any new deps? I don't think so..
<gatox> rye, second me about what?? what did i miss? :P
<rye> gatox, you said "splendid!" :)
<nessita> hola mandel!
<nessita> mandel: I think you did not, which is great, but I was packaging ussoc and needed to confirm
<gatox> rye, ahhhhhh jeje
<mandel> nessita, cool, I have been trying not to add a single dep if I cannot, I've been really careful recently ;)
<nessita> mandel: that's great, thanks :-)
<nessita> which is more correct, "converted to" or "converted into"
<mandel> nessita, i think is convert into
<mandel> nessita, ref http://www.thefreedictionary.com/convert
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita, gatox, mandel: I am sleepy and grumpy. Are there any reviews I can do?
<mandel> nessita, not from me, sorry
<nessita> ralsina: alecu asked several by email, I think
<gatox> ralsina, yes sir: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/verification-fail/+merge/95978
<gatox> :D
<ralsina> nessita: oh, right. Ok, I'll do those.
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
 * ralsina gets some mate going
<mandel> I'm off to have lunch, catch you in a number of mins!
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> dobey: hi there, any idea why having the qt man page as we did for the gtk, is not getting installed in debian/tmp/usr/share/man/man1/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt.* ?
<nessita> dobey: on setup.py we did nothing special for the gtk man page, as we don't for the qt one
<alecu> hello all!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<ralsina> hello alecu!
<mhall119> aquarius: ping
<aquarius> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> I think I found it myself, but just to double check, is it possible to write a desktop app that can stream music from your U1 cloud?
<mhall119> using https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/music/stream_music/cloud
<nessita> ralsina, dobey: would you please review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/install-man-page/+merge/96359
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<gatox> nessita, what happend with the bug with uife? should i merge the branch i have with something else?
<nessita> gatox: let's ask joshuahoover now that I released ussoc. Hey joshuahoover! how much less uife do we have today? :-) (yesterday I released a lot of them)
<dobey> nessita: i think we installed the man page for gtk using the .install file for the package
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on man-page
<dobey> mhall119: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-music
<dobey> mhall119: so "yes" :)
<nessita> dobey: yes, but the thing is that the manpage from upstream does not get installed in debian/tmp/usr/share/man/...
<dobey> nessita: yes, because we *installed* it from the .install file, not the setup.py
<nessita> dobey: not sure what you mean (since I still understand what I answered to before :-))
<dobey> nessita: one second, i'll show you
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<dobey> oh, nevermind, apparently we weren't doing what i thought we were doing
<nessita> dobey: exactly! (?)
<nessita> dobey: I guess distutils-extra was doing some magic for the old man page, that can't apply to the new one (perhaps the "this is a generated file" header is confusing it)
<dobey> i don't think it parses man pages
<nessita> dobey: so I proposed a branch to install the manpage properly from setup.py, and made a pacth for the package with that, and that is working like a charm
<nessita> dobey: the man page for the gtk cp was being installed in {install_prefix}/share/man/man1/...
<nessita> and that install was happening by some magic
<nessita> we had no code to do it
<dobey> yes i know it was; but the magic i thought it was, is apparently not the magic :-/
<nessita> dobey: I insist is the disutils-extra. Since we removed the gtk manpage and we have the qt one, we're getting
<nessita> WARNING: the following files are not recognized by DistUtilsExtra.auto:
<nessita>   docs/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt.1
<nessita> and we did not get that for the gtk manpage, so that means that disutils-extra recognized it and did something with it
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> nessita: if it's the header, I am removing it on apending branch
<dobey> maybe it is parsing it for some reason then and the comment confuses it
<dobey> it's easy enough to test it
<nessita> ralsina: I kinda like the header, it makes sense (since we're generating the manpage)
<nessita> yes
<ralsina> nessita: not really, I had to edit it ayway
<nessita> done
<ralsina> anyway
<nessita> is the header
<nessita> removing the header made ./setup.py install it
<dobey> weird
<ralsina> nessita: then do nothing, and when my branch lands it fixes itself
<dobey> oh, it probably checks the mime type of the file
<nessita> ralsina: hrm. I need to do something for the packaging branch
<dobey> and the header breaks the magic for the man
<dobey> since the first N bytes are different
<nessita> ralsina: what's your fix, so I can apply the same to the packaging branch?
<nessita> dobey: right
<ralsina> nessita: diff is here https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/alerted/+merge/96253
<dobey> does man barf with the header?
<nessita> dobey: no
<ralsina> dobey: it's a limitation on  file, I suppose
<dobey> ralsina: well, mime.magic
<ralsina> dobey: same thingie
<dobey> which says "N bytes are FOO"
<dobey> we can also fix the mime
<nessita> dobey: how?
<dobey> in shared-mime-info i think
<ralsina> dobey: basically doesn like *roff files that start with a comment, it seems
<dobey> right
<dobey> nessita: by adding another magic specification to skip the comment
<nessita> dobey: is it woth doing it? removing the comment just works
<dobey> nessita: but that's a fix outside of our code, and in shared-mime-info or something
<nessita> ah
<dobey> nessita: for this specific case? no. for the general case? yes.
<nessita> agreed
<nessita> ralsina: ok, branch completly changed but same MP
<ralsina> nessita: hahaha, keep the +1 ;-)
 * ralsina looks anyway
<nessita> also updated the commit message
<nessita> dobey: you may wanna confirm your +1 https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/install-man-page/+merge/96359
<ralsina> nessita: consider it a +2 from me
<nessita> nice
<nessita> ralsina: you will have to merge this in yours and resolve the conflict, perhaps
<ralsina> nessita: no problem
<ralsina> nessita: 1-1? Has to be on IRC though, pulseaudio hates me too now.
<nessita> sure]
<nessita> dobey: also, u1cp needs to depend on installer >= 2.99.90 and u1client 2.99.90, so please let me know when those are uploaded to ubuntu. Thanks!
<dobey> it does? why?
<gatox> nessita, ralsina i have this branch for review when you have a moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/too-verbose/+merge/96364
<nessita> dobey: on installer for consistency, on u1client so u1-login prefers the qt UI
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<dobey> i don't think those warrant a necessary dependency
<nessita> dobey: agreed is not 100% necessary, OTOH I think is is cleaner
<ralsina> gatox: queued
<nessita> anyways, tehre is no problem on holding the u1cp release for a couple of hours, no?
<gatox> nessita, do you have any other issue in mind that you would like that i work on??.... i finish with the ones we talk the other day (except one that is in stand by because we need feedback from design)
<nessita> gatox: which one? (I fixed the one about login and forgotten page title)
<gatox> or I just look in my bug queue?
<gatox> nessita, this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/942020
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 942020 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "The selected tab has a weird orange highlight" [Medium,Triaged]
<nessita> gatox: ah, yes. Can you ping rtgrant and lisette about that?
<nessita> gatox: and yes, go thru your bug queue
<nessita> gatox: will review it now, just to be sure. Perhaps I will adjust priorites a bit
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: I'm re-reading the orange highlight bug... what do you need from design?
<nessita> gatox: the bug is about the weird shape of the highlight, in the screenshot you can see if pretty small, it should cover the whole tab, I'd say
<mandel> ups, I forgot, I'm back :)
 * mandel back
<ralsina> gotta go picck up the kid. Will be back in a bit.
<mandel> ralsina, can you wait 2 mins, that way we have the stand up :P
<gatox> me
<mandel> me
<urbanape> me
<alecu> me
<dobey> meh
<mandel> nessita, ?
 * jalcine wants in
<nessita> sorry, on a conversation next door
<nessita> me
<nessita> but no notes yet
<gatox> go for  me?
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Proposed 2 branches for Bug #934500: Qt UI: Logging too verbose (and adds no useful info) and Bug #945065: [UIFe] ResetPassword page has some widgets really close to the right margin. Take half of the day yesterday to rest because i wasn't felling very well.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing the bugs in my Bugs Queue.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 934500 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Qt UI: Logging too verbose (and adds no useful info)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934500
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 945065 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client trunk "[UIFe] ResetPassword page has some widgets really close to the right margin" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945065
<gatox> No
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Refactored qtnetwork webclient implementation to use a proxy factory. The main reason is that if the user has set up diff proxies for http, https etc.. we have to make sure we use the correct one. I've got tests for the qtnetwork implementation not for libsoup, I think we need to do something similar to the dbus tests so that the gsettings are mocked.
<mandel> TODO: Add some extra tests for the ssl dialog. Implement the ssl dialog changes for libsoup (trivial). review alecus branches
<mandel> BLOCKED:no
 * mandel passes the ball to urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: Made a little progress on my branch for ubuntu-sso-client
<urbanape> TODO: Figure out the best way to determine network connectivity on darwin, generalize an ignorable test structure for UNIXish environments.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> alecu: you're up
<alecu> DONE: finished tunnel branches for review, started branch to use tunnel for SD webcalls
<alecu> TODO: keep working on webcalls, bug #929212
<alecu> BLOCKED: need reviews on the four branches here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/929207
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 929212 in Ubuntu One Client "[FFE] Tunnel webservice calls if proxy is enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929212
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 929207 in Ubuntu One Client "[FFE] Proxy "tunnel" for syncdaemon" [High,In progress]
<dobey> λ DONE: releases and backport to stable branches
<dobey> λ TODO: upload new rb, finish releases/uploads, twisted glib2/gireactor debugging
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<dobey> nessita:
<nessita> DONE: releases, reviews (lost of those)
<nessita> TODO: releases, testing of those, reviews, start with bug #933697
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 933697 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "[FFE] Integrate missing pages to Qt Control Panel" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933697
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<alecu> comments:
<alecu>  * please, review my branches! :-)
<alecu> eoc
<dobey> # meh.
<alecu> mandel, do you have a branch for the "proxy factory" changes?
<alecu> mandel, I'd like to take a look at that, and see if I need to use something like that in the tunnel.
<mandel> alecu, let me push it, one min
<nessita> alecu: ack, will do
<mandel> alecu, here you go: lp:~mandel/qt-ssl-dialog
 * dobey needs to send a mail to remind people to target their bugs appropriately it seems
<mandel> alecu, sorry, lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/qt-ssl-dialog :P
 * gatox lunch
<alecu> mandel, ack
<mandel> alecu, the main idea is that setProxy forces the webclient to ALWAYS use the same proxy, which is wrong, if the user did set up http proxy to my_hhtp_proxy and https to my_company_proxy you will always use the http one for the https requests
<joshuahoover> ralsina, nessita: here is what our list is showing as of today for FEs: http://is.gd/u1fes
<mandel> alecu, which is wrong, what you have to do is create a proxy factory that looks at the scheme of the proxy request and returns the correct proxy according to the settings
<mandel> alecu, does it make sense?
<alecu> mandel, but remember that *we* always do https requests
<nessita> joshuahoover: ok, removing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/940620 from that list since we're not doing that
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 940620 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Precise) "[UIFe] Background color does not fit in with Ubuntu" [Undecided,Triaged]
<mandel> alecu, then we have been always the wrong proxy in use because in gsettings we have been reading the http one..
<nessita> joshuahoover: and we need to add the one from gatox_lunch from yesterday
<alecu> mandel, I agree that querying the proxy for every url is the expected behavior, but there's a gotcha to that, because sometimes it can get too slow... let me find the link.
<joshuahoover> nessita, gatox_lunch: once gatox is back, if he gets me the bug # i'll add it
<nessita> let me give you that
<dobey> background color is sad :(
<nessita> bug #940620 marked as won't fix
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 940620 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Background color does not fit in with Ubuntu" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940620
<nessita> dobey: sorry, I agree with you
<alecu> mandel, "On Windows platforms, this function may take several seconds to execute depending on the configuration of the user's system", on the bottom of http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qnetworkproxyfactory.html
<gatox_lunch> joshuahoover, this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/945065
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 945065 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client trunk "[UIFe] ResetPassword page has some widgets really close to the right margin" [Medium,In progress]
<joshuahoover> gatox_lunch: thx
<dobey> at least this song is a win; it samples from "Altered Beast"
<mandel> alecu, yep, but I'm just using that for the linux one, where by implementation of the factory returns the proxies from a dict, you are looking at a static function, I'm implementing http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qnetworkproxyfactory.html#queryProxy
<mandel> alecu, you are looking at http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qnetworkproxyfactory.html#systemProxyForQuery
<alecu> mandel,  ack.
<nessita> mandel: in https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/webclient-use-dialog/+merge/94416, why you need a constant for CREDS_ACQUIRED? isn't the semantics of that return code the same as USER_SUCCESS?
<alecu> mandel, a related question:
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: +1 on verification-fail. Is ussoc open for merges?
<nessita> ralsina: yessir
<alecu> mandel, the user/password that's in the gsettings, you are only using it for http, and not for https...
<alecu> mandel, should we use it for both instead?
<alecu> mandel, I mean I would consider "http.use-authentication" both for the http and https server.
<mandel> alecu, and that is a bloody good question.. at the moment I'm just using it for http, the things is, where is that value coming from, the user has no ui in the gnome-control-center for that, right?
<mandel> nessita, seems to be the same, yes, has that landed in trunk. I can file a bug and fix it for the next release since that does not require an fe
<alecu> mandel, it seems like that UI was gone in O already.
<dobey> alecu: i wouldn't think so
<alecu> dobey, the thing is that there's no "httpS.use-authentication" in gsettings.
<mandel> alecu, we can use it for both, worst case scenario we get a 401 the first time, also, if the user set it as user:password@domain we are ok since it is considered over the gsettings value
<dobey> alecu: i understand that. but as they can be different servers, i don't think the auth for one should be used for the other
<nessita> mandel: it has not, I'm doing the review for it
<alecu> dobey, that makes a lot of sense
<mandel> nessita, even better! I can fix that before it lands!
<dobey> alecu: i think we should just pop the dialog if we get a 401, and store the results in the keyring
<nessita> joshuahoover: which one is the tag for feature freeze expections (no UI)?
<dobey> pop the password dialog, that is
<alecu> mandel, what dobey says.
<mandel> nessita, which branch are you looking at?
<dobey> nessita: they are all just u1-fe
<alecu> mandel, and on top of that, store different credentials for every proxy configured
<joshuahoover> nessita: just use u1-fe
<nessita> dobey: there is also a u1-ffe, so I wanted to confirm
<nessita> joshuahoover: what's the tag u1-ffe used for?
<dobey> typo? or historical fail?
<alecu> mandel, so, if the user changes the proxy host or port or type then new credentials are asked always.
<mandel> alecu, yes, that is indeed true..
<joshuahoover> dobey, nessita: yep, historical fail on my part
<nessita> is ok, good to know
<joshuahoover> nessita: so just use u1-fe...i'll try to remove the other tags when i see them, feel free to do the same :)
<dobey> alecu: i think we should just always ask for credentials if needed, and ignore the use-authentication bits in gsettings
<nessita> joshuahoover: thanks!
<rye> joshuahoover, https://support.one.ubuntu.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=11867 - Now I am fixing notes w/o the gui
<dobey> alecu: the control panel has no ui to set it. and passwords shouldn't be stored in gsettings anyway
<rye> web ui
<joshuahoover> rye: thx
<rye> i mean
<dobey> can someone please do quick review of https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/96250 ?
<nessita> mandel: let me know when that's changed, the branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/webclient-use-dialog/+merge/94416
<mandel> alecu, so thinking about it, passwords should be stored as domain:port or something like that since otherwise we might have issues
<mandel> nessita, ok!
<alecu> mandel, I think dobey is right and we should not care about authentication settings stored in gsettings; and only use authentication when the proxy requests it, and get it from the keyring.
<alecu> mandel, not even user:pass@host
<joshuahoover> nessita, gatox_lunch, ralsina: do we have any other ui related changes for sso-client that you know about? if so, i'd like to send one email to the doc/translator email lists
<alecu> mandel, and yes, for passwords stored in the keyring we should name them like "type:host:port"
<ralsina> none I know of
<alecu> mandel, type being http, https or socks
<dobey> alecu, mandel: we should store passwords in the keyring, in the same way that eg; epiphany does.
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ^ (but wait for gatox's and nessita's ack just in case ;-)
<nessita> joshuahoover: thinking, let me review the whole bug queue, will ping you back
<mandel> dobey, we are doing that already :)
<joshuahoover> nessita: thx
<mandel> alecu, is there a diff between https:domain:8888 and http:domain:8888 ? the user could be using to usernames, true.. but how common is that?
<alecu> mandel, I'm not sure. But my guess is that if the user changes the proxy type we should ask the password again. What do you think?
<dobey> mandel: i am not sure "https" is the right term to use for that proxy setting
<dobey> mandel: for instance, in the firefox dialog, it says "SSL Proxy:"
<mandel> dobey, I don't think so too.. is very confusing..
<dobey> mandel: which means i expect it would also be used for other protocols in use that support ssl
<mandel> alecu, is a good question.. if he changes the type it might use the password or it might not.. we could assume that a proxy is uniquely identifies by the combination of the three things you mentioned, is the safest path to follow
<mandel> dobey, yeah.. is certainly not very clear overall
<alecu> dobey, mandel: I expect it to be https, since we would be using https to connect to the proxy and send the CONNECT request. After that, if the client decides to use SSL or not, it's the client choice.
<alecu> mandel, in fact, I'm not exactly sure how the point above works.
<alecu> mandel, for the SSL Proxy, what does firefox do?
<mandel> alecu, oh, but here is the funny thing about the entire bloody thing that settings is not for that! is to let you set diff proxies according to the scheme, not to use https to connect to the proxy
<alecu> mandel, funky
<mandel> alecu, I was in libsoup asking why they did not support https proxy and they were like, wtf? that settings doesn't do what you think!
<alecu> mandel, you mean "according to the scheme of the url that the user typed on the browser"?
<mandel> alecu, yep
<alecu> mandel, crap.
<alecu> mandel, and what about firefox?
<dobey> yes, though socks is a special case
<mandel> alecu, let me double check, but I think is the same
<dobey> firefox is the same
<alecu> damn. somebody is cooking a mighty Pumarola around here.
<dobey> and in fact, the default of firefox in ubuntu is to use the system settings
<alecu> I can't concentrate on proxies anymore with this smell around :P
<dobey> alecu: maybe they are just burning tires at the garage?
<alecu> dobey, no, it smells of delicious tomatoes and garlic.
<dobey> hehe
<ralsina> alecu: hmmmm chorizo a la pomarola...
<dobey> mmm chorizo
<alecu> lol
<ralsina> looks like there is hunger in the air :-)
<dobey> quiero parrilla
<mandel> alecu, dobey so, I set up a nonauth proxy for http and an auth for https for firefox and it works as we described, if I go to http://google.com I have not password dialog shown, if I go to an https one (u1) I do
<alecu> mandel, so: we have connection A "from the browser to the proxy server", and connection B "from the browser to the remote host via the proxy server"
<alecu> mandel, but is the connection between the browser and the proxy encrypted in that case?
<alecu> mandel, it's connection A we should be worrying about.
<mandel> alecu, let me sniff but I don't think so
<alecu> mandel, connection B always will use SSL in our case. If the certificate for connection B is wrong, we fail automatically.
<alecu> mandel, only for connection A we should allow the user to pin the certificate, right?
<mandel> alecu, yes, which means that if that is not the case, ie there is not ssl from browser to server we wasted some time and we can ignore all this crap
<ralsina> thisfred: this review is right up your alley https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/alerted/+merge/96253
<thisfred> on it!
<mandel> alecu, if we know 100% sure that we do not use http we just need to change the gsettings parser to parse the https settings and not the http ones
<mandel> alecu, which is a trivial fix..
<mandel> dobey, line 26 in https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/96250
<mandel> dobey, is musc or music
<dobey> mandel: someone else might use http though.
<dobey> mandel: remember, we're writing a library as well :)
<mandel> dobey, la puta de oros!
<mandel> dobey, ok, then I'll do it the proper way..
<ralsina> mandel: see that corner? Don't cut it ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, lol
<dobey> mandel: sigh.
<ralsina> mandel: specially on something like "let's not read one setting"
<alecu> mandel, we should still use the http settings if the https settings are empty.
<dobey> alecu: what does firefox do in that case? :)
<mandel> alecu, but that means do not use a proxy.. in theory, but I have the impression that no one knows how to set up proxies correctly :P
<ralsina> alecu: there should never be an empty https setting. Either the user selected "same server for all protocols" or he wats https to be unproxied. Right?
<mandel> dobey, so, is it a typo?
<dobey> alecu: i think it just doesn't use a proxy
<dobey> mandel: it is a typo, yes
<mandel> ralsina, that is what I think
<alecu> ralsina, the "same server for all protocols" setting is long gone.
<dobey> mandel: and neither nessita nor thisfred caught it :(
<ralsina> alecu: it's implicitly true now ;-)
<dobey> mandel: which means i now have to fix it in two places
<mandel> dobey, oh, well.. sorry for that
<thisfred> dobey: oops, sry
<mandel> ralsina, we should literally let alecu work upstream to fix this in gnome ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: makes sense. But. Timing?
<ralsina> I mean, sure, in may :-)
<dobey> mandel: doing it right, we might get it done for gnome 4.0
<mandel> dobey, lol
<mandel> ralsina, well, we can always ask cparrino to let us do it next cycle.. with some help from desktop :P
<ralsina> dobey: unless someone decides that proxy configs are out of scope for gnome or something
<ralsina> mandel: file a bug on desktop with an offer of assistance in june
<dobey> ralsina: i don't think upstream will decide that
<mandel> alecu, so getting back to that, we need to ignore the gsettings auth setting, which makes no sense, change the way the passwords are stored to include scheme(type):domain:port
<ralsina> dobey: me neither, but hey, I can't decide what happens when I close the freakig lid anymore ;-)
<mandel> alecu, use a factory for the qtnetwork and hope libsoup with gnome integration works correctly
<alecu> mandel, perfect.
<dobey> ralsina: that's ubuntu design's fault :)
<alecu> mandel, but we still don't know when is connection A done via SSL
<alecu> mandel, or if at all
<mandel> alecu, yep, that is something I'm going to be asking in mozilla, the should know :)
<mandel> alecu, it might be the case that the ssl dialog is utter useless :(
<dobey> alecu: always, and if it fails, then try without
<mandel> alecu, that is, A is not done through ssl
<dobey> alecu: there is no reason we shouldn't always prefer to use ssl.
<mandel> alecu, yes, question about the lib, should we be taking into account ssl errors from the server? even if we know the u1 is correct?
<alecu> mandel, I would not be surprised if firefox does sniffing to find out if it connected to a ssl or tcp proxy.
<dobey> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/fix-typo/+merge/96383
<alecu> mandel, and it might be the case that qtnetwork does the same when connecting to a proxy.
<alecu> mandel, and in the best of cases we should not do a thing.
<mandel> dobey, easy +1
<alecu> mandel, so I think we should do some IRL tests to see how both firefox and qtnetwork react to an ssl proxy.
<mandel> alecu, yes.. now.. what bloody proxy should we use, ISA?
<mandel> alecu, I think that one can do it, but I'm not sure
<alecu> mandel, you mean squid compiled with ssl?
<mandel> alecu, we should first ask for a raise :P
<alecu> mandel, lol
<mandel> alecu, true, I have the packages in my machine, I'll do that
<alecu> mandel, also we may try some ssl tunnels. Those are processes that start on a port, listening for ssl and fwd the traffic to a tcp socket.
<mandel> alecu, have I mentioned that proxies are in the 'things that manuel hate' with the windows file system?
<mandel> alecu, similar to the one that rye mentions in the wiki, right?
 * alecu is curious about what mandel will hate next cycle. OS X sandboxing?
<mandel> alecu, give a +1 to dobey :https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/fix-typo/+merge/96383
<mandel> alecu, we are going to end like verterok.. knowing all the boring techs..
<dobey> mandel: it's trivial doesn't need a bunch of reviews :P
<alecu> mandel, dobey: +1
<dobey> it's already merged by now anyway
<mandel> alecu, lets girl I chat in a bar I'm going to brake the ice with, do you use a proxy diff proxy for https, that tell a lot about a woman!
<mandel> the mother of my kids will use diff proxies for everything!!!
 * mandel lost it
<dobey> hehe
 * dobey needs to take holidays to spain
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: asking for raises... did you notice yearly reviews are right around the corner?  ;-)
<dobey> heh
<mandel> ralsina, nop have we failed? lol
<ralsina> mandel: impress me! hahahahaha whip!
<dobey> raise NoSoupForYou('You go bread line!')
 * alecu scrambles his mail to find his long missed objectives.
<mandel> dobey, is there a way to tell apt-get to install a .deb from an specific ppa?
<dobey> mandel: apt-add-repository ppa:foo/bar
<mandel> dobey, that one I know, but I have squid from a ppa and from main, and I want to reinstall it using the one in the ppa
<rye> heh
<rye> magicicada is also immune to ctrl+c now
<dobey> mandel: they have the same version?
<mandel> dobey, yes :(
<dobey> rye: or just slow at it
<mandel> rye, u1 is immune to ctrl+c buahahahahaha
<dobey> mandel: don't do that :)
<ralsina> mandel: u1cp is not anymore
<rye> dobey, well, it continues running as if it never saw SIGINT coming
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> rye: does it quit if you do something in the app after the C-c?
<dobey> (something other than choosing 'quit' in the app, that is)
<rye> dobey, nope, it continues working
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> mandel: typo should be fixed in https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/96250 now too
 * dobey really needs to write that aspell hackery
<alecu> mandel, I really like what you did in the branch by adding the WebClientProxyFactory.
<mandel> dobey, please do
<dobey> ok. i need to get some lunch. bbiab
<mandel> alecu, the branch is not done 100% it needs some cleaning regarding the ssl.. but is getting there
<mandel> alecu, oh, and thx :)
<alecu> mandel, I think that using setProxyFactory to set your class is a good decision.
<mandel> dobey, about the choosing a ppa over main: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<mandel> alecu, I think so since we can make it not query the os settings more than once and we can add all the diff proxies in gsettings, shall we consider socks and ftp?
<alecu> mandel, socks yes, ftp no.
<mandel> alecu, ack
<alecu> mandel, anyway, socks is a bugfix that can come next week
<mandel> alecu, yeah, I'm going to ensure that the factory works when diff settings are done, then I'll move to that
<mandel> alecu, + looking at what happens when you have squid + ssl
<alecu> mandel, oh, and to test socks IRL, the easiest way is setting up ssh to be a socks proxy.
<alecu> mandel, but before all that... please review my first branch :-)
<mandel> alecu, on it right now before I forget :)
<mandel> alecu, one question, if you put a # pylint: disable=blah what code block does it affect? does it understand indentation?
<rye> dobey, do you happen to know if it is possible to ask nautilus to load ubuntuone plugin from user directory, not system-wide?
<alecu> mandel, I'm not sure about pylint. I found little documentation when I was looking for a similar thing.
<alecu> mandel, I've seen some places where there's a pylint enable near the disable, and also some places where the disable is indented and not enabled back.
<mandel> alecu, ok, I guess we can ignore it, it is because there are several # pylint: disable=C0103 in our code that do not have an enable, so we have # pylint: disable=C0103 # pylint: disable=C0103 which seems odd, unless pylint is very smart
<alecu> mandel, but I'm not sure about the behaviour.
<alecu> mandel, right
<mandel> alecu, is a little noise, nothing to worry about :)
<thisfred> pylint != very smart
<mandel> thisfred, yeah, I have that feeling too
<thisfred> it tries to be too smart, but ultimately it fails
<thisfred> that's why I like pyflakes: made to be dumb
<thisfred> Zen of Python #443: Dumb is better than Smart
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<mandel> thisfred, that is why you are just a great python developer ;)
<mandel> lol
 * mandel loves to make stupid jokes
<ralsina> gatox: pong
<gatox> ralsina, have you ever been in this situation? when you need to remove the "focus-highlight" that the os does for the widget with the tab focus? like this one: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/94595490/Screenshot%20at%202012-02-27%2009%3A30%3A52.png
<gatox> ralsina, i know i had that problem a long time ago..... and i'm not sure if it's possible to remove that
<thisfred> mandel: I know, dumb and pretty, that's me
<mandel> thisfred, and blonde, right?
<thisfred> yep
<rye> :/
<rye> nautilus plugin never requests public files list for real, i guess the refactoring went a bit wrong in oneiric
<mandel> alecu, why do you set get_proxy_settings in RemoteSocketTestCase to be lambda _: {} ??
<mandel> alecu, in https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-server/+merge/95075 470 in lp diff
<alecu> mandel, looking
<ralsina> gatox: haven't been, let me check
<rye> bug #869791
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 869791 in ubuntuone-client-gnome "Nautilus plugin does not store initial published files info" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869791
<alecu> mandel, it's a different get_proxy_settings, right?
<rye> filed by me
<alecu> mandel, it's only used by that testcase class and classes that derive from it
<mandel> alecu, ah, I see what you did there, really smart :)
<alecu> mandel, so it's used by the other testcases....
<alecu> well, you got the idea :-)
<ralsina> gatox: you mean removing the uderline, or the color change?
<gatox> ralsina, orange
<gatox> ralsina, orange depending on the os theme really
<ralsina> gatox: I don't see any orange here
<mandel> alecu, yes, that is why I said smart :)
<mandel> with gatos is always orange..
<gatox> ralsina, here in your cp..... or the screenshot
<gatox> mandel, jejejeej
<ralsina> gatox: I am looking at my cp and the current tab ha sno orange, and the hovered tab has no orange
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhh sorry..... you have to navigate pressing tab
<gatox> ralsina, when the tab reaches there you will see the orange thing
<ralsina> gatox: set the policyfocus for tabs to nofocus
<ralsina> gatox: the focuspolicy
<gatox> ralsina, groso!
<ralsina> gatox: nessita and I had the same problem with buttons last week :-)
<ralsina> gatox: details on exactly how the heck to do that, are left to the actual developer
<nessita> ralsina: I finally did not do that...
<ralsina> nessita: I know
<gatox> ralsina, yes..... it's something of the os..... i knew in my previous job..... we fight a lot trying to fix that
<ralsina> nessita: but hey, it was a similar problem
<nessita> ralsina: if we set the policy to nofocus... can the user tab between widgets and know in which widget he's in?
<ralsina> nessita: just for the tabs
<ralsina> nessita: and the way to switch tabs is ctrl+tab anyway
<nessita> ralsina: but then we have the same visual bug in the rest of the UI... buttons also have a orangish box on top of them when tabbed into
<gatox> nessita, ralsina, i think it makes sense to do that for tabs..... not sure for buttons
<ralsina> OTOH, ctrl+tab is working intermittently at best
<nessita> ralsina: which I think is great and we should not remove, though we need to fix the style for that
<nessita> gatox: ^
<ralsina> yes, the buttons need another solution
<gatox> nessita, so..... do you agree for removing the focus for the tabs and looking for another solution for buttons?
<ralsina> nessita: try running in other style, and you will see what it's trying (and failing) to do there
<ralsina> nessita: it looks like it's trying to draw a dotted box to highlight the focused widget, and for some reason it's  filling with the wrong color
<nessita> gatox: let me try what ralsina proposes...
<ralsina> nessita: you may also need to specify a blank stylesheet
<gatox> mmmmm i see
<ralsina> so, it's really a style bug, I think, but maybe we can find a workaround
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: from what I see, I think the problem is that the focused "area" is too small, we're playing with the size of things and we're not adjusting the size of the focused thing
<ralsina> nessita: could be widget padding
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: for instance, can we adjust the size of a label of a button instead of the button itself, in order to have the same button size as consequence?
<ralsina> nessita: also explains the tall tabs
<nessita> ralsina: exactly
<nessita> ralsina: I'm pretty sure is our fault
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: I will share a screenshot of what I mean
<gatox> ralsina, the tall tabs is request as design
<nessita> gatox: I know, but why not adding the top padding to the tab label?
<nessita> instead to the tab itself
<nessita> or something analog
<ralsina> gatox, nessita: u1cp with gtk style without ubuntuone.qss: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ralsina/6815950482/in/photostream
<nessita> ralsina: that's my point, we're not handling button size properly regarding the label in them
<ralsina> right
<gatox> nessita, ok..... let me keep playing with that..... i was trying to specify some styles to the label that is showing the text inside the tab..... but as i say..... tabbar handles that part in a kind of weird way
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: see here http://ubuntuone.com/6Gx6hGIC8E81Xx5ZSalacz
<ralsina> without the styling, the orange translucid square is much larger
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: leaving tabs aside, I think the dotted square in that screenshot should be as big as the button,
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: do you agree?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<gatox> should be
<nessita> ok, I will have lunch now
<mandel> alecu, FYI running tests, I don't see any issues in the code, I'll do an extra code review
<rye> oopsing launchpad
<rye> that's how i file bugs
<gatox> i think i found it
<alecu> mandel, \o/, thanks!
<mandel> alecu, +1 from me
<dobey> rye: you have to stop nautilus from self-restarting by the session. then you can LD_PRELOAD the locally built plug-in
<dobey> rye: i don't always file bugs, but when i do, i get a TimeoutError from Launchpad.
<dobey> mandel: btw, you suck
<rye> dobey, yes, that's a proper version
<mandel> dobey, thank you! why?
<dobey> mandel: i fixed the typo and you haven't re-reviewd my branch
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/96250
<mandel> dobey, step by step, going
<mandel> dobey, done
<mandel> dobey, even with a lovely typo :P
<mandel> stupid god and good
<mandel> who makes two words like that :P
<dobey> i feel the same way about that
<dobey> oh
<alecu> mandel, thanks for the review! :-)
<mandel> alecu, reviewing that code makes me feel smart hehe
<alecu> mandel, why?
<alecu> mandel, also, the following branches are much smaller ;-)
<mandel> alecu, because is interesting code to read
<mandel> alecu, so much more fun that reviweing ui code :)
<alecu> lol
<alecu> mandel, oh, and this reminds me
<alecu> mandel, I need to discuss "TODO: add authentication here, to replace the empty user/pass" in that branch
<alecu> mandel, how should we get the authentication credentials in the tunnel?
<mandel> alecu, well I guess that the same way we get them in the rest, right?
<alecu> mandel, my guess is that we could get them from the keyring directly if we get the "proxy creds needed" signal
<alecu> mandel, hmm
<mandel> alecu, we could use the same code that we have in the sso and refactor it out
<alecu> mandel, so, we should open the new process just like SSO does?
<alecu> mandel, imagines this:
<alecu> mandel, imagine this:
<alecu> mandel, the user has proxies configured, and starts SD for the first time... so the sso dialog opens
<alecu> mandel, (since there were no u1 creds in the keyring)
 * mandel follows the train of though..
<mandel> alecu, so the user gets the creds, sso needs the proxy so gets the proxy creds and stores them in the keyring..
<alecu> mandel, then, sso opens the proxy credentials dialog, because its trying to connect outside, but the proxy requires creds.
<alecu> mandel, right.
<alecu> mandel, so, this answers my question.
<alecu> mandel, the proxy dialog won't be shown twice as I feared.
<alecu> mandel, perfect.
<mandel> alecu, we need to be careful in the order in which the process are started, that is all
<mandel> alecu, as long as one waits for the other on creds, we are fine, when is the tunnel started if I have u1creds? from the control panel?
<alecu> mandel, so, when sso returns the creds to SD, SD will try to cross the proxy, and will call the process to get the credentials...
<alecu> mandel, I mean, the proxy credentials
<alecu> mandel, and what would happen at that point?
<alecu> mandel, SD will get the credentials from the keyring by itself, or it will start a new process???
<mandel> alecu, the webclient always checks if the creds are in they keyring before it asks for them
<mandel> s/they/the
<dobey> alecu: all of that should be done by the 'tunnel' process, and not SD itself, no?
<alecu> dobey, right.
<mandel> alecu, so, if we do have the u1creds and we did not open the control panel there is no guarantee that the proxy creds are there
<mandel> alecu, someone could have deleted them or god knows what, so sd, starts, gets u1 creds from keyring and then tries to get the proxy creds, but they are not there!!! we are doomed!
<mandel> alecu, in the case I mean
<alecu> mandel, most common case, the credentials expired.
<mandel> alecu, true.. so we need to show the dialog to get them, the deal is, I don't think executing a diff process gives us anything
<alecu> mandel, so, in this case, and when the SSL certificate to the proxy is invalid, I think we should not pop up a dialog from SD
<alecu> nor from the tunnel process
<alecu> I think we should "wiggle" the u1 icon on the launcher.
<mandel> alecu, this is one of those decision we should get design in
<alecu> and when that happens, the control panel opens, it tries to connect to get the account details, and then the dialogs are shown.
<mandel> alecu, I don't want to write a line of code to later have complains about it.. let them draw a diagram with when to show them
<dobey> alecu: that doesn't work on windows :)
<dobey> there's no launcher wiggling. not sure what we can do with the tray icon
<dobey> or what we'd do on osx
<dobey> or if the user isn't running under unity
<nessita> ralsina: commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/alerted/+merge/96253
<mandel> alecu, dobey lets get design in, they get paid for this things :)
<alecu> mandel, right, but we need this to land by next friday, so we can make it to beta 2 :-(
<ralsina> nessita: ok, looking into it
<mandel> alecu,  la puta.. ok we tell them quickly, if needed we do a mumble tom at least to get everyone in the same page
<dobey> alecu: then tell your manager to pressure design for it :)
<dobey> that's what managers are for
 * mandel throws a pokeball
<mandel> ralsina appears, attacks with pressure!
<alecu> ralsina, ^^^^
<gatox> mandel, omg! jeje
<dobey> the idaa of mandel playing pokemon, is extreme hilarity in its own right
<alecu> ralsina, we need to decide how to show the proxy dialogs from the tunnel that's ran by SD
<mandel> :)
<alecu> ralsina, usually SD should not pop up dialogs unless the user initiates a connection from the control panel (or from u1sdtool, but it's the same)
<alecu> ralsina, but it might be the case that the proxy password has changed or that the proxy certificate has expired.
<alecu> ralsina, so we need a way to show those dialogs when SD starts.
<mandel> alecu, on windows, we ought not to worry, I think control panel starts sd..
<mandel> alecu, due to the little icon launcher thing
<alecu> mandel, yup, I'm not worrying about windows just yet.
<alecu> mandel, I'm worrying about showing it right on unity
<mandel> alecu, yeah.. it might be an issue.. we could tell sd that there is no connection by adding a new evetn in the q, then when control panel appears add the connect one
<alecu> mandel, yup, we have a few ways of doing it. But I'm concerned on how we show it.
<alecu> mandel, in the worst case we can just pop up the dialog. We still do that for "out of space" situations, iirc.
<dobey> alecu: no we don't
<alecu> dobey, how are we notifying out of space now?
<dobey> alecu: i'm not entirely sure, but i think it involves icon wiggling in unity, and popping up the control panel behind everything. though i'm sure that doesn't work so well in trunk
<dobey> if that is in fact what we do
<dobey> someone should test it :)
<mandel> alecu, EOD for me and I have to go to the hospital, brother went to R and had to stay there the entire day.. what a geek family los de la pena are..
<nessita> gatox: commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/too-verbose/+merge/96364
<gatox> nessita, ok
<mandel> alecu,  can you keep me posted over email?
<dobey> yay. switching the series for a bunch of milestones from trunk to a stable series did exactly what i thought it would do
<nessita> mandel: what's R?
<dobey> now will have to do it for all the other projects too
<ralsina> alecu: hmmmm honestly, if people change the passwrd in the proxy and u1 stops working, and we can fix it by telling them "start u1cp" I think I can live with that.
<mandel> nessita, alecu maint to say ER, ups
<ralsina> alecu: unless the fix is easy, of course.
<alecu> nessita, a statistical language?
<mandel> nessita, urgencias
<nessita> mandel: oh, uh
<nessita> good luck there then
<mandel> nessita, yeah, we are a weak family ;)
<mandel> nessita, also, I updated lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/webclient-use-dialog/ using the ubuntu_sso vars from __init__
<nessita> mandel: I would say inkury-prone :-P
<nessita> mandel: thanks
<dobey> mandel: did he get a rugby injury too?
<alecu> ralsina, but how will the user find out that u1 stopped working because of this?
<mandel> nessita, let me know in the comments if there are any other issues
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'll do that..... but can this branch wait until i finish with my tests for the highlight focus one?
<ralsina> alecu: good point
<mandel> dobey, nah, he has some kind of respiratory problem.. and the others just go to the gym :P
<ralsina> alecu: so the fix involves what?
<mandel> ok, all, see you tom!!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<dobey> heh
<dobey> alecu: so we wiggle the icon if we can (under unity), and just pop the dialog if unity isn't available i guess?
<nessita> gatox: for sure
<alecu> dobey, ralsina, I see that we are both showing a notification and setting the launcher to urgent when we run out of space.
<alecu> that's in alert_user() in u1/status/aggregator.py
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> alecu: yes to that too
<alecu> on windows we are doing *nothing* on out of space right now.
<dobey> alecu: i think we should only show that notification if we are under unity though. popping a dialog and a notification at the same time without unity is a bit odd
<alecu> dobey, afaik we are not popping up a dialog.
<dobey> alecu: when unity api isn't available
<dobey> the unity case is easy. so we need to figure out the solution for the non-unity cases
<ralsina> we are not showing any feedback ever on windows
<alecu> dobey, right now we not doing anything for the non-unity case.
<dobey> because, we do have people using it on kubuntu, xubuntu, fedora, etc
<alecu> dobey, so, we have to issues:
<alecu> 1) we need to show alerts when unity is not installed.
<dobey> well, > two; but yes :)
<alecu> 2) we need to show an alert when the proxy needs credentials.
<alecu> for 2 we can use the current code in the aggregator.
<dobey> alecu: do we need to solve this *now*, or can it wait until later today/tomorrow?
<alecu> dobey, well, yes, a lot more :-)
<alecu> dobey, I have enough info for 2
<alecu> dobey, and I don't care too much about 1
<alecu> :-)
<dobey> well, i would like to have /more/ users, and not less. especially if they are going to pay us :)
<dobey> which is yet another reason for me to go all hobo on the ubuntuone-installer after precise
<dobey> alecu: ok, well if you want to make it work for the unity case now, and we can solve the non-unity cases later, that is fine with me
<alecu> great, thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: about the test for switch_to: we don't want to test switching to folders_tab first because it succeeds even if if it fails, since it's the default tab, that's why I test each tab explicitly
<nessita> ralsina: you can reverse the list, no?
<ralsina> nessita: but I am switching to indexes instead of constant integers, though
<dobey> but i do want to solve the non-unity case as well; i just have a lot of other work to do at the moment, which is more important. though i think my expreience is useful here :)
<nessita> ralsina: or put the list explicitely in the test in the order we want in the test
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I can do both. What I do now is test that the default is right, that changing "wrong" is a noop, and then each tab. I can replace the "each tab" with a loop.
<nessita> ralsina: perfect
<ralsina> nessita: argh, the loop yu suggested is not really doable because the "settings" tab is called "preferences_tab"
<ralsina> nessita: so I can only do a loop over two lists of manually specified names and widgets
<ralsina> nessita: and then it's more complicated than the manual test
<nessita> ralsina: ack then
<ralsina> nessita: ready for your re-review whenever you want
<nessita> ack
<duanedesign> have you all ever heard of a user getting nknown 'uencoding: idna' while logging into Win Client?
<alecu> duanedesign, do you have a more detailed error or a screenshot?
<dobey> idna? that would be a weird encoding indeed :)
<dobey> and definitely unknown
<alecu> dobey, idna is the encoding for i18n domain names.
<duanedesign> I will gwt one and or noth for you
<dobey> weird
<dobey> alecu: it's not a character encoding itself, so much as a means to convert between ascii/unicode for DNS, no?
<alecu> dobey, right, it's a way to encode unicode in DNS.
<alecu> but it's very weird that our client is showing that error.
<dobey> it's beyond weird. it's implausible. :)
<dobey> we aren't using unicode domain names for anything. does twisted use some idn library that creates some 'idna' character encoding in python?
<dobey> nessita: btw, i know how we can fix all the watch files to work correctly again! we can do it for the next release :)
<nessita> dobey: teach me!
<dobey> i will (later) :)
<dobey> it's a tedious bit of work :)
<nhaines> Hmm, the ayatana notification for Ubuntu One always tells me "foobar and 199 other files are being downloaded to your computer" (on this new computer I started syncing again) but I have... well, let's say thousands of files.  :)
<ralsina> nhaines: known bug
<ralsina> nhaines: tricky to fix, we may change the wording to "a truckload of files"
<nhaines> ralsina: okay, wasn't sure if it was only queing up 200 files at a time or there was some other weird thing going on.  :)
<duanedesign> rye_: have time for a real quick one :)
<ralsina> nhaines: everything is queued, we are counting them wrong (sorta, kinda, in a way)
<duanedesign> rye_: ticket that is
<nhaines> ralsina: I see!
<dobey> hrmm; dependencies are hard
<ralsina> dobey: let's go shopping?
 * ralsina imagines dobey barbie
<dobey> i don't think there is any way to do what i want to do, in a debian control file
<nhaines> u1sdtool doesn't seem to terminate, either, hrm.
<nhaines> 'u1sdtool --current' gives me 9 transfers and then just sits there.  Ctrl-C doesn't work.
<dobey> nhaines: use Ctrl-\
<dobey> nhaines: also a known issue
<nessita> ralsina: would you update the new splash screen to the uife bug for that, please?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nhaines> dobey: lots of those, eh?  Well, at least there's a workaround.  :)
<nhaines> nessita: ooh, what's the bug number?  I want to see the new splash screen early.  :)
<dobey> nhaines: yeah, welcome to the gobject-introspection world :)
<dobey> i don't know why people are saying "splash screen"
<dobey> we don't have a splash screen
<ralsina> installer
<jalcine> like usplash?
<dobey> no
<dobey> not usplash
<jalcine> oy, I read and think too concurrently.
<nhaines> UbuntuOne OS!
<nhaines> "Now syncing /usr with the cloud."
<dobey> i think i need to get a dust cover for my midi keyboard
<jalcine> lol, that'd be great.
<dobey> i guess i'll just have to add another check to the indicator before we use it.
<dobey> and leave as-is-ish for now
<nessita> alecu: ping
<gatox> people..... EOD! see you tomorrow..... if i'm still alive :P
<ralsina> EOD for me too. I think I am catching something. Maybe gatox infected me over IRC.
<ralsina> see you all tomorrow, no late night shift from me today...
<gatox> ralsina, jeje maybe
<nessita> dobey: hi there! any ETA for 2.99.90 installer and client packages (I saw the tarballs already)?
<alecu> nessita, I've just seen your ping, but I'm racing to kinde
<alecu> r
<nessita> alecu: ok
<nessita> alecu: ping me when you get back pliz
<alecu> nessita, I'll be back later, so mail me please
<dobey> nessita: soon. building them in pbuilder isn't the fastest thing in the world.
<nessita> dobey: been there, done that. Thanks
<dobey> nor is having to triage the bugs :)
<nessita> dobey: use a script ;-)
<nessita> I have some magic going on... you interested in it?
<dobey> i would have to write a script, that was smart enough to triage them correctly
<dobey> also, i was looking up how to do a complex conditional dependency; though that is apparently not possible to do
<dobey> anyway, just uploaded client
<dobey> nessita: btw you can just upload the packages with new dependencies and it will just wait to build
<dobey> or won't be installable until the new ones show up
<nessita> dobey: yes, but you mentioned that it would be best if I avoid doing that... no?
<nessita> dobey: regarding the script, I usually focus the "manual" work on writing a proper changelog in a local file, and then using that file, I have scripts that take the bug numbers from there and do all the needed stuff
<dobey> woah. the CD is 12MB bigger than it was yesterday
<dobey> oh no. 17MB
<dobey> uhm
<nessita> dobey: we weren't the cause of that!
<dobey> actually, we were!
<dobey> but i have no idea how
<nessita> dobey: eh?
<nessita> dobey: we were? how?
 * nessita passes out
<nessita> did I screw up an upload?
<dobey> nessita: ah. the problem is ubuntuone-control-panel recommends ubuntuone-control-panel-gui
<dobey> nessita: can you remove that recommends, or make it a suggests instead?
<nessita> dobey: I can, sure, but I wonder
<nessita> dobey: what is pulling ubuntuone-control-panel in?
<dobey> nessita: because deja-dup needs ubuntuone-control-panel
<dobey> for the dbus service
<nessita> aahhhahahahhhh
<nessita> I see
<nessita> ok, will swicth to suggests
<dobey> thanks
<nessita> prgo
<nessita> dobey: just to be sure I got the fix right, is just this, no? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/873577/
<dobey> nessita: yeah, that should do it
<dobey> nessita: and installer uploaded now too
<nessita> dobey: thanks! will re-review the packaging branch and upload as well
<nessita> ok, I'm gone
<nessita> bye all, see ya tomorrow
<nhaines> Ooh!  "Thriller.mp3 and 198 other files are being downloaded to your computer."
#ubuntuone 2012-03-08
<karni> nhaines: Where you expecting those mp3's some time ago?
<karni> :)
<karni> nhaines: How are things? :)
<nhaines> Hey!  :)  Well, U1 is always slow but it was cool because the 199 files counter decremented.... but in the next update it was back to 199!
<nhaines> Everything's great, how're you?  :)
<karni> nhaines: huh, I guess that's not cool
<karni> nhaines: About to end my day and starting holiday tomorrow (at least theoretically). Practically (no turning back!) on Friday, when I'm leavning snowboarding in south of France.
<karni> nhaines: My eyes hurt a little, I'll be leaving soon. I'm happy all's good on your side :)
<snickers_> Hello, Is anyone over here that can help me
<JamesTait> Morning all! :D
<mandel> morning all!
<gatox> morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, how are you?
<mandel> gatox, fine, getting the proxy stuff together at a good speed :)
<gatox> mandel, great!
<mandel> gatox, is certainly an interesting job,and you?
<mandel> gatox, how is the qt work treating you?
<gatox> mandel,  i've to do some interesting qt tunning now...... and about health: about to die jeejej
<mandel> gatox, really? what have you done?
<gatox> mandel, i bought some medicine for the fever....... i almost couldn't sleep last night :S
<mandel> gatox, wtf are you doing here then!!!
<mandel> gatox, take sick days!
<gatox> mandel, yes.... i'm going to wait for roberto and ask him
<mandel> gatox, well if you are sick, don't ask, you will need some doctors thing and that's about it
<gatox> mandel, yes, i understand.... but i don't want just to leave :P jeje he will be around soon
<gatox> ralsina, ping.... just in case :P
<nessita> buenos días!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hola gatox
<nessita> gatox: yesterday I forgot to mention that the button specialization you do has to be in ussoc
<nessita> gatox: since we'll need it for both
<gatox> nessita, yes... i'm working in a generic button in this moment..... not in any of the projects..... and it has its problems..... i'm looking how to fix this things
<nessita> gatox: oh
<gatox> i found out where is the problem really
<gatox> for any button
<nessita> gatox: what kind of problemas?
<gatox> nessita, basically..... with a custom button..... we are having the same result.... because we are adding a padding to the button in order to see it big and with rounded corners, etc..... and THAT padding is the one that is compressing the selection area
<gatox> and if you add a qlabel.... the problem is the same.... and if you try to add padding to the qlabel inside the qpushbutton (for the custom button)..... the text looks compressed because the button don't realize of the change
<nessita> gatox: what if you add padding to both?
<gatox> nessita, nessita, the same problem..... if we want to highlight all the widget, the button shouldn't have padding
<gatox> you can see how all the button is highlighted if you remove the padding properties in the qpushbutton qss
<gatox> nessita, also.... i don't know if you read lisetttte email.... but there she propose another kind of highlighting
<nessita> gatox: let's go by parts: I wonder, you said that "if you try to add padding to the qlabel inside the qpushbutton (for the custom button)..... the text looks compressed because the button don't realize of the change",
<gatox> nessita, yes.......... the button doesn't expand based on the label property
<nessita> gatox: so what if besides adding padding to the label, you also add the same padding to the button, so it expands accordingly
<nessita> gatox: did you try that?
<gatox> nessita, yes.... that is what i answer before.... you are going to have the same situation
<nessita> gatox: but I don't understand why
<nessita> gatox: I understand if we only have padding in the button
<gatox> nessita, do you want to highlight all the widget?
<nessita> yes
<gatox> nessita, ok..... the padding area of the button is not highlighted
<gatox> that's the problem
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<nessita> gatox: I'm not sure we're understanding each other :-)
<nessita> gatox: so, I understand that the padding are of the button is not highligthed. But, what if the label inside the button has enough padding to reach the borders of the button?
<gatox> nessita, it's  easy....... if you add 6px padding to the button..... you are going to have a separation of 6px between the border of the button and its content....... that area of separation..... is not highlighted
<nessita> gatox: waht if you add 6px padding to the label? then the separation between the border of the button and the content is 0
<gatox> nessita, if you add padding to the label.... and add padding to the button..... you are going to still have a padding on the button
<gatox> you have 2 different paddings..... no 2 overlaps paddings
<ralsina> gatox: go away!
<nessita> gatox: but... you said that if you add padding just to the label, the text compresses because the button does not expand
<ralsina> gatox: I just read the backlog. You have a fever, go to a doctor instead of working.
<nessita> gatox: how can we make the button grow so the label fits properly then?
<gatox> ralsina, that is what i'm going to ask you..... i'm with fever and feeling really bad.... i'm going to go to the doctor now.......
<nessita> gatox: you with fever? :-/
<gatox> nessita, since yesterday
<nessita> gatox: you know you can send an email saying "i will not work today, I have fever"
<gatox> nessita, but, let's finish with this first
<nessita> gatox: NO
<ralsina> gatox: let me fiddle with the button, go away, come back healthy
<nessita> gatox: really, go to the doctor, this issue is not worth it
<gatox> nessita, yes yes... i'm going to the doctor....
<ralsina> gatox: it's the kind of thing we can even fix after beta2, doesn't even need UIFe, since it's not visibleon screenshots
<gatox> ralsina, ok...
<gatox> nessita, if you have anything else to do, please wait for me tomorrow.... so we can keep talking about this.... i already saw a lot of tihngs about this..... so you don't waste your time trying the same things
<mandel> nessita, I've push a new revision to lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/webclient-use-dialog I have fixed most of the issues you pointed out except 3 to which I added explanations
<mandel> gatox, pesado! vete al medico de una vez!
<nessita> gatox: sure, I will not do anything about this
<mandel> gatox, done make me go to cordoba..
<mandel> s/done/don't
<nessita> gatox: byeeeeee
<gatox> mandel, nessita ralsina ok, bye!! i'm off
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> ok, had more success seding him to the doctor than with my wife (same symptoms)
<ralsina> So, morning reviews, who wants some?
<mandel> ralsina, no here :)
<alecu> hello!
<ralsina> nessita: just sent you an email with a little sanity check on the button styling: it's not us it's them
<nessita> hola alecu
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<mandel> ok, lunch time for me :D
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> nessita: I think I have a fix for the "ugly orange focus square" problem in QPushButtons: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ralsina/6964221547/in/photostream
<ralsina> nessita: of course, it won't be that ugly gray roundy-square when it's finished ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I'm also working on this... what do you have so far?
<ralsina> nessita: the trick is setting padding of the :focus style to something ridiculously large so the square disappears
<nessita> so we stop duplicating work :-P
<ralsina> nessita: hahaha
<ralsina> nessita: yes, let's stop freelancing ;-) Let me paste you my stylesheet change: https://pastebin.canonical.com/61923/
<nessita> ralsina: can you paste the diff instead, please?
<ralsina> nessita: I think this, with a nice gradiant for the border, is a fix
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita: https://pastebin.canonical.com/61924/
<nessita> great
<nessita> ralsina: let me apply that to my branch and will push
<ralsina> and maybe we should stop using setDefault() and just set focus where we want it
<nessita> ralsina: those are different things, no?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> default and focus, are different things
<ralsina> nessita: but default seems to be causing the gtk theme to do weird thigns withthe focus indicator
<ralsina> nessita: without a setDefault() there is no orange halo on focused buttons
<nessita> I'm -1 to stop using setDefault, I think every app should have default buttons, they guide the user what to click. Let's top using the gtk theme :-P
<nessita> ralsina: the button in the file sync does not have the setDefault and has the halo
<ralsina> nessita: I was tempted to switch the buttons to windows style but it's not doable on PyQt
<ralsina> nessita: because once you have a default button, the focused button gets a halo
<ralsina> nessita: it's a freaky bug, try the program I mailed you :-(
<nessita> ralsina: I don't think the halo is related to default. I think is directly related to focus, see for example the "share publish button", has the halo, is never default in his lifetime
<nessita> running your program now
<nessita> ralsina: is there any chance you're confusing the halo with the orange default?
<ralsina> nessita: with the setDefault, the focused button is orange. Without setDefaultit isn't
<nessita> yes, but that's not the mild orange I refer to... the mild orange is the little box, for example, on top of the folder names
<ralsina> nessita: it's the same thing. Try my program, with setDefault and -stylesheet ubuntuone.qss
<ralsina> nessita: you will get the small "pinkish" square
<ralsina> nessita: without setDefault, you won't
<nessita> ralsina: so how do you explain the mild orange box in the tabs regarding your theory for default buttons? :-)
 * nessita is confused
<ralsina> nessita: similar unrelated bugs? ;-)
<nessita> ....
<ralsina> nessita: ayway, the padding fixes it for the buttons. I can try to fix the tabs later ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: heh
<nessita> let me show you what I have so far
 * ralsina feels like House MD
<nessita> (give me a few minutes to polish)
<ralsina> nessita: sure, I will go put my mate in process
<nessita> ralsina: ah, but I wanted to ask you about the qss
<dobey> holas
<nessita> ralsina: how's the precedence of style definition? the higher in the file the less precendence?
<nessita> hola dobey
<dobey> good news!
<nessita> dobey: yes to the bug commnet, will reply soon
<nessita> dobey: yes?
<dobey> i fixed the sdtool hang
<nessita> dobey: is that you? are you happy? what did you do with our regulardobey?!?!?!
<nessita> :-P
<nessita> dobey: yey! what was it?
<dobey> or well. *i* didn't fix it. but i see what's wrong
<dobey> so i will upload a package with the fix, today
<nessita> shot
<dobey> it seems there was another change in twisted, separate from the addition of gireactor/gtk3reactor, which is needed. and i wasn't aware of it
<dobey> so doing "PYTHONPATH=. u1sdtool -s" with twisted trunk was working fine. but with the backported patch, it wasn't
<dobey> so have to backport another change as well :)
<nessita> aahhh
 * alecu has just touched the power cable while unplugging the laptop.
<alecu> not fun.
<alecu> somehow I feel things... differently now.
<ralsina> nessita: yes, later = stroger
<alecu> in an "electrical blue" shade.
<ralsina> alecu: see dead people yet?
<nessita> alecu: what cable you touched?
<ralsina> alecu: 1-1?
<ralsina> alecu: mumblish?
<alecu> nessita, the 220v one
<nessita> alecu: ouch
<ralsina> alecu: seeing blue is a side effect of viagra. Good to knw you take care of yourself ;-)
<alecu> lol
<nessita> ralsina: how do *you* know?
<nessita> :-P
<ralsina> nessita: I know lots of useless stuff
<ralsina> nessita: plus, House MD, of course
<alecu> nessita, he already takes heart pills, so it would be very risky to add viagra to the mix.
 * ralsina knows the density of Saturn, yet has never been there (around 0.59 IIRC)
<ralsina> alecu: not heart pills, just BP pills. No heart problems yet, luckily. I started on hyperinsulinemia pills yesterday though.
<dobey> ralsina: you mean gravity relative to earth, not density, right?
<ralsina> dobey: nope. Density.
<ralsina> dobey: as in mass per volume
<alecu> lol
<ralsina> dobey: turs out i english that's called specific gravity and it's 0.7. Oh well.
<alecu> nessita, I've added some comments and fixes after your review of branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-server/+merge/95075
<nessita> ack!
<urbanape> good morning, friends
 * mandel back
<ralsina> dobey: quick 1-1 on IRC?
<dobey> sure
<ralsina> dobey, alecu, nessita, thisfred, joshuahoover, mandel (not gatox, sick, not briancurtin, pycon): team call!
<nessita> uh right
<alecu> ralsina, and urbanape too!
<urbanape> ah, omw
<ralsina> sorry urbanape!
<mandel> ralsina, ack
<joshuahoover> nessita: bug #945065
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 945065 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client trunk "[UIFe] ResetPassword page has some widgets really close to the right margin" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945065
 * jalcine wonder if this'll promote a better Qt app integration with GNOME. o.o
<ralsina> grmbl,ksnapshot really needs a ubuntu one kipi plugin
<dobey> lawl
<nessita> ralsina: I'm looking at your alerted branch
<ralsina> nessita: oooook. My branch is slightly scared ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: running --alert will not change anything in the desktop... is that ok?
<ralsina> nessita: it does set the urgent bit but I see nothing when that's done
<nessita> ie it will not make the U1 icon dance and all in the launcher
<nessita> dobey: any idea about that? ^
<ralsina> nessita: but the bit is set. I really don't know
<nessita> ralsina: yes, I also printer the bit value and is indeed set
<nessita> printed*
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> url?
<nessita> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/alerted/+merge/96253
<nessita> running nessita@dali:~/canonical/controlpanel/review_alerted$ ./setup.py clean build; U1_DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt --alert will not change anything at all in the desktop
<dobey> +U1_DOTDESKTOP = "ubuntuone-installer.desktop"
<ralsina> nessita: I amnot even sure what "urgent" looks like. Dancing? extra arrow?
<dobey> i think that needs to be the full path perhaps
<ralsina> dobey: that's copied from syncdaemon
<dobey> oh
<ralsina> so if it's broken, it's broken on syncdaemon as well
<nessita> ralsina: the icon in the launcher bounces and is shown
<nessita> ralsina: just like when you open a link with the browser minimized
<dobey> depends on your config
<dobey> but the arrow for it also turns blue
<ralsina> ok, somebody say my name in 5 seconds
<dobey> ralsina
<nessita> ralsina: my name
<ralsina> ok, quassel makes the icon dance, but the arrow is not blue
<ralsina> nessita: when you start the app, the icon dances anyway
<nessita> ralsina: what app?
<dobey> nessita: any app
<nessita> dobey: it does not for me...
<ralsina> ok,gotta cook && eat, wil be back in a bit
<dobey> or at least, setting urgency on startup is probably entirely useless
<ralsina> --alert would make sense if it made an already running u1cp icon dance but that's not terribly useful either since u1cp is likely not running
<dobey> ralsina: and if something actually called it with arguments, which installer does not
<ralsina> I wonder if something ever used --alert in the past and/or what it did exactly
<dobey> and running it manually with --alert is basically never going to happen outside of someone testing that --alert does something
<dobey> ralsina: i don't think anything did use it, but the plan was to use it
<ralsina> right
<dobey> for the quota notification
<dobey> for --alert to be useful, you'd also have to avoid showing the window when --alert was passed
<dobey> because you're probably actually setting urgency, and then unsetting it, as it is now, before the message even gets sent over dbus
<dobey> or both messages get sent fast enough that you can't see it
<ralsina> right, since focus is removing the flag
<dobey> and the first thing the new app does when the window is shown, is get focus :)
<ralsina> dobey: I actually tried starting it in a way that gets no focus and it keeps dancing so maybe it even works, but it's very hard to tell ;-)
<nessita> dobey, ralsina: alert was being used, afaik, when you perform an action that should open the controlpanel but was already opened
<nessita> dobey, ralsina: just like when you click on a link and your browser is minimized
<nessita> ralsina: comment added back to https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/go-native/+merge/96123
<ralsina> nessita: but syncdaemon can set urgent by itself.
<dobey> nessita: --alert was never used
<dobey> nessita: sd was setting it directly with the Unity api
<nessita> it was? oh
<nessita> let's nuke it then
<nessita> ralsina: ^
<dobey> yeah. i'd get rid of --alert, but keep the unsetting of urgency on focusIn
<nessita> dobey: ah, right
<nessita> dobey: would you please comment that on the MP?
<nessita> alecu: can you please review this https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/webclient-use-dialog/+merge/94416 before I give another pass to it? I have some doubts about the logic added in ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/common.py, and would like your review in there before my second pass
<nessita> alecu: also, your first tunnel branch is approved
<alecu> nessita, looking
<alecu> nessita, thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: ack, will kill!
<nessita> ralsina: see last dobey's comment as well
<dobey> nessita: commented on merge also
<nessita> thanks
<dobey> ralsina: oh i forgot; there's also a bug about track duplication in rb for u1ms purchased tracks. should be an easy fix, but not in the upload i'm doing today.
<dobey> hrmm. where the heck is that u1sdtool ^C bug
<dobey> ah, there it is
<mandel> nessita, is there a question about why there is a proxy_username and a username?
<nessita> mandel: no, I'm not completely happy with the logic in webclient/common, the retry param is very confusing from my POV, specially since I'm not fully aware of the use of it. SO I prefer that alecu do one pass over that, and then I will re-review
<mandel> nessita, ok, is indeed a little confusing, the retry param is for that case in which the proxy credentials were indeed asked to the user but he provided the wrong ones, in that case, the dialog shows that the creds were wrong the last time, is similar to the use of retrying in http://developer.gnome.org/libsoup/stable/SoupSession.html#SoupSession-authenticate
<mandel> alecu ^
<mandel> nessita, it took me some time to get my head around that
<ralsina> nessita: I will keep the set_urgent() method on the main window just because it may come handy later in life
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> nessita: pushed alerted without --alert because life is a cruel joke
<ralsina> dobey: ack on the rhythmbox bug
<ralsina> nessita: there is no bug for the tab-ordering, right? I will file one if that's the case
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> nessita: on the focus branch, the get more storage button is taller than the disconnect button now, and "go to web for public blah" link is not underlined anymore. Sorry if you already knew!
<nessita> ralsina: the "link" buttons, as per the "new" spec, should not be underlined, only when focused
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<nessita> ralsina: did not know about the taller button... have a screenshot?
<nessita> you sure is not happening the same on trunk?
<ralsina> nessita: in a minute, sure
<ralsina> and yes, same thing happens in trunk!
<ralsina> so not a bug in the branch
<nessita> fiuuu
<nessita> can try to fix though
<nessita> but will have lunch before
<nessita> LUNCH!
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<mandel> alecu, nessita, ralsina mp for the qt webclient refactor that ensures that the correct proxy is used when doing a http or https request via a proxy factory: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/qt-ssl-dialog/+merge/96624
<ralsina> mandel: ack, will review before you come back tomorrow
<mandel> ralsina, the mp comment explains how the http/https proxy usages is tested, we use http + squid auth and https + squid nonauth that way we know that is correctly done, writing the tests for libsoup implies fully mocking the gsettings which we don't have time for atm
<mandel> will move to the ssl dialog for libsoup tom and will do an IRL of the entire thing
<alecu> mandel, lovely!
<mandel> joshuahoover, FYI branch for UIFe bug 948119 proposed
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 948119 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "[UIFE] Add a translatable string for the ssl certificate details" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948119
<joshuahoover> mandel: cool
<mandel> ok, EOD for me.. brother is still at the hospital.. :(
<mandel> laters!
 * mandel EOD
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<alecu> bye mandel!
<alecu> mandel, please remember to review my other branches!!!!
<mandel> alecu, will do before you are up tom :)
<alecu> mandel, thanks
 * mandel is lucky that alecu likes to sleep
<ralsina> nessita: I am thinking, it makes no sense for the explore buttons to have tab-focus. You activate them by focusing on the folder list, scrolling to the item and clicking enter
<ralsina> nessita: it's either that or have them scroll into view when they get focus (I have the code for that done), but I like it better with no focus.
<nessita> ralsina: well, we could implement something else as itemActivated in the row, no? I think is nice to show the focus in those buttons, since user may expect to be able to focus them and activate. A user may not guess that activating the row means activatins the explore button. I agree to scroll the list to show the focused button, that also has to be done for the focused checkbox, no?
<ralsina> nessita: I have not found how to make the checkbox tab-focusable yet
<ralsina> nessita: but yes, if it's doable, it should too
<nessita> right
<ralsina> ok, I'll go with scroll-on-focus now, it's easy to change if needed
<nessita> ralsina: also, any idea why the tabbing does not reach the twitter and facebook buttons?
<ralsina> nessita: let me check
<nessita> if they do, I can not make any visual detection of that
<ralsina> nessita: it does
<ralsina> nessita: after help
<ralsina> nessita: it's just invisible
<nessita> ralsina: ok, will debug further, thanks
<nessita> lovely!
<ralsina> nessita: those buttons have border: none
<ralsina> nessita: so, well, that :-)
<nessita> yeap, but I added:
<nessita>     146 QPushButton#twitter_button:focus,
<nessita>     147 QPushButton#facebook_button:focus {
<nessita>     148     background: green;
<nessita>     149     border-width: 2px;
<nessita>     150     border-color: #dd4814;
<nessita>     151 }
<ralsina> nessita: add solid
<nessita> and nothing happens either
<ralsina> brder; 2px solid #dd4814;
<nessita> *really*?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, it's set to 2px of none :-)
<nessita> I HATE THIS
<nessita> ralsina: it does not change anything :-/
<ralsina> nessita: good thing you are not a web dev anymore, because CSS does exactly the same thing ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: can you push?
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not pregnant, so not sure
<ralsina> nessita: haha
<ralsina> nessita: don't want you to have an accident, so just bzr push ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: also, I commented out the border:none as well, so will push and you can play
<ralsina> nessita: ok, cool
<nessita> ralsina: pushed
<ralsina> nessita: those buttons have a fixed size of 16x16 and a 16x16 image in them, there is no room for a visible border
<nessita> ralsina: ah... so the fix is...
<ralsina> nessita: I will play a bit to see if I can find a way to make that visible without breaking stuff
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I have a second challenge for you, let me know when you\ re ready
<nessita> ralsina: what if we fixed the size to be 18x18
<nessita> ralsina: and when !focus, we set a border of 2px with the same color as the background :-D
<nessita> yes, that's cheating
<nessita> but it works!
<ralsina> nessita: fix for twitter buttons https://pastebin.canonical.com/61967/
<ralsina> nessita: and it's  a bit like that, yes ;-)
<ralsina> so, second challenge accepted! ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: will push so you debug
<nessita> ralsina: Pushed up to revision 281. So, second challengue is the "Help button" along with the "share_publish_button"
<nessita> ralsina: using my latest branch, you will notice that if you focus in those, they turn blue
<nessita> ralsina: the goal is those to be underline, but in the same qss section where I'm turning them blue, text-decoration: underline; does nothing
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will look
<nessita> ralsina: as you can see the text-decoration: underline; is there
<dobey> 18x18?
<ralsina> dobey: no, they are 16x16 with an invisible 2px frame, ignore the 18 behind the curtain
<dobey> wtf
<nessita> ralsina: but, if you move the text-decoration: underline; to the qss section where the same buttons are styled for non-focus state, that will draw the underline
<nessita> WTF? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will research what F it is then :-)
<ralsina> nessita: for 2px border you will need 20px on the buttons, really, not 18
<ralsina> nessita: border is inside widget boundaries
<nessita> yeah true
<ralsina> nessita: also, I see the tabs are no longer pink-on-focus, nice!
<nessita> ralsina: they are underlined like the docs requests ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: a real fix for that may involve adding a QLabel inside the button
<nessita> ralsina: hum... then why the underline works when non focused?
<ralsina> nessita: oh,no idea
<ralsina> nessita: I just think that using a QLabel may work. According to the docs this should work too
<nessita> and it does
<nessita> but not for :focus :-/
<ralsina> nessita: right
<dobey> ok, time to get this rhythmbox fixup done
<nessita> ralsina: any hack you can advice?
<ralsina> nessita: not yet
<ralsina> nessita: I can make it work by rsetting the property on focusInEvent but it breaks lts of stuff
<nessita> right
<nessita> ralsina: well, we can always as another styling for those in particular
<ralsina> nessita: well, the 1000px padding when you reset the stylesheet becomes effectively 1000px :-)
<nessita> like, instead of being underlined, to be changed the fg color (not to blue, but to something else). For example, the white link can change to orange, and the orange change to... grey
<ralsina> nessita: which kinda breaks the layout a wee bit
<nessita> ralsina: what does that mean: "reset the stylesheet"?
<ralsina> nessita: calling setStyleSheet on the button
<nessita> ah, oh
<nessita> don\ t do that :-P
<nessita> ralsina: I will propose to design to have the help_button turn orange when focused
<nessita> and the share_publish_button to turn grey
<ralsina> nessita: fine by me
<nessita> ralsina: I found the problem, and is *odd*
<nessita> ralsina: when in :focus, with background: transparent, underline does not work
<ralsina> interesting
<nessita> remove the background setting and it works :-/
<ralsina> bizarre
<nessita> can certainly set the background by hand... but that's dirty
<ralsina> so, let's set it to background instead of transparent I guess
<ralsina> nessita: well, let's get design input. It's just another constant (and we have 50 already anyway)
<nessita> right
<nessita> ralsina: sorry, I lied
<nessita> no, it does not work changing the background
<nessita> I confused myself, had a leaking underline from other state
<ralsina> nessita: then forget it, don't block on it
<ralsina> nessita: we can just change the icon or something, too
<nessita> yeah
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I think I'm happy with what I have so far. I will propose for merging, the thing that is pending is making the freaking checkboxes in the folders list to be focused, but I guess you're working on that?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<ralsina> nessita: I am not sure it is possible, but I will try
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I'm also fixing an ugly thing I found with devices, which may fix the tabbing there. HAve you done enything in the devices tab?
<ralsina> nessita: not yet
<ralsina> nessita: trying to do a test for the "scroll-on-focus" that doesn't segfault
<nessita> ralsina: ok, will advice not to do anything in there until I push this
<ralsina> nessita: sure, I expect I will only do folders today
<alecu> nessita, I've reviewed mandel's branch. The logic in common.py looks ok, so I've approved it.
<nessita> alecu: ack!
<alecu> ok, guys, gals: I'll be out for a few hours, running some errands and going to kinder.
<alecu> see you laters!
<dobey> alecu-away: play nice with the other kids while you're there.
<ralsina> nessita: to keep branches short and clean, I think I will propose one that fixes only folders
<nessita> ralsina: makes perfect sense
<ralsina> nessita: specially since it will all be much prettier and easier to see with your branch
<nessita> yes
<ralsina> nessita: there is no way I can find to get the checkbox in an item. I can make it a real widget (like the button) and then it's easy
<nessita> ralsina: what does it involve "make it a real widget"?
<ralsina> nessita: doing like we do for the explore buttons, and move some code from the slot connected to ui.folders to some other place connected to the checkbox we are adding. Nothing major.
<nessita> ralsina: when you say slot, you mean callback?
<ralsina> nessita: no, I mean the on_folders_item_Activated slot
<ralsina> or maybe itemChanged I would have to look
<nessita> ralsina: <pausing a bit the original conversation>
<nessita> ralsina: for me, those 2 are callbacks connected to signals
<nessita> why you call them slots?
<ralsina> nessita: Qt slang
<nessita> ralsina: I know that in Qt there some things called slot, that's why I ask, the thing is that I always thought that a slot != callback
<nessita> ergo would like to understand the difference :-)
<ralsina> nessita: you connect signals to slots or to other signals. On Python, any callable works so talking about slots makes a little less sense
<ralsina> on C++ you have to declare that a method is a slot so you are able to connect signals to it
<nessita> ahhhhhh
<nessita> ok, got it
<ralsina> and you can't connect signals to standalone functions
<nessita> in C++, right?
<ralsina> right
<nessita> ack
<nessita> <unpause>
<ralsina> on PyQt people maintained the slang because we use the C++ docs all the time
<nessita> ok, let me re-read with this new knowledge
<nessita> ralsina: do you consider the solution you're proposing to be cleaner?
<ralsina> nessita: not cleaner, but it will make it less confusing
<ralsina> nessita: currently, since you can tab to the buttons, not being able to tab to the checkboxes is weird
<nessita> yes
<nessita> ok, I'd say go ahead
<nessita> I'm running tests to propose my branch
<ralsina> nessita: also, that means that you can explore by tabbing to the button or to the list + arrows and then space, but for checkboxes you can only do the second
<nessita> ralsina: didn't you forgot your kid?
<ralsina> nessita: ok then
<ralsina> nessita: his mother picked him today :-)
<nessita> ah, ok :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I only forget him once or twice a year tops
<nessita> you're a great dad
<nessita> (?)
<ralsina> *almost*!
<ralsina> the problem was this week he exits at noon, so it's right in standup / mgmt call/ team call/whatever
<nessita> ralsina: ah, I thought you had to pick him up at 5pm
<ralsina> nessita: not yet, in a couple of weeks
<ralsina> nessita: still in adaptation
<ralsina> crap, spent 45 minutes befre noticing that self.ui.folders.setItemWidget only works AFTER the item is added to the tree. Sigh.
<nessita> ralsina: when you can, https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/focus/+merge/96654, will attach screenshot soon
<ralsina> nessita: got it
<nessita> ralsina: oops wait let me revert something a broek
<nessita> broke
<nessita> ralsina: pushed
<ralsina> nessita: ack
 * dobey finally builds updated rhythmbox for ubuntu in pbuilder
<nessita> ralsina: any idea about this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/950126
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 950126 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with SIGSEGV in setEnabled()" [Undecided,New]
<ralsina> nessita: not really
<ralsina> nessita: python question, how can I not duplicate code here: https://pastebin.canonical.com/61985/
<nessita> looking
<nessita> ralsina: uh oh gah, you saw that in my branch there is already a ExploreFolderButton?
<ralsina> nessita: no, I did not :-)
<ralsina> nessita: have not started reviewing it yet
<nessita> ralsina: anyways, from my point of view, that code should not be in SubscriptionCheckBox nor in ExploreButton. I think the proper fix is:
<ralsina> but hey, I can merge changes later. In which case, no worries about duplication ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: let me finish my proposal!
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> sure, go ahead
<nessita> * in the tree widget, connect to each button.checkbox to the focusIn signal (map that to whatever the signal name is) and have a single callback that does what you want
<ralsina> nessita: focusin is not a signal :-(
<ralsina> nessita: it's an event, so the only way to act on it is to inherit and overload
<nessita> but that code (self.item.treeWidget().scrollToItem(self.item)...) does not belong to the button nor to the checkbox
<nessita> it really really does not belong there
<ralsina> nessita: the button is the only one that knows it got focus
<nessita> ralsina: what about emitting a custom signal in each widget on focusInEvent?
<nessita> so, the implementation of focusInEvent would be self.focused.emit()
<ralsina> nessita: sure, but we are adding a signal and an extra method just to move that one line of code
<nessita> 1- is not one line of code :-)
<ralsina> ok 2 lines of code ;-)
<nessita> 2- the code does not belong there, when speaking about concerns of classes and ADTs
<ralsina> the only purpose of this class is scrolling its parent when it gets focus ;-)
<nessita> the problem, from my POV, is qt not providing a signal for focusin!!!
<nessita> ralsina: a widget can not rely on who's its parent
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but that is a problem that we cannot fix
<nessita> ralsina: we can if we provide the signal ourselves :-P
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I will do it, but it looks like a really nasty "solution" to me, moving back and forth between classes, adding a "scroll self.ui.folders to this item" function, plus the button will still need a reference to the item anyway
<nessita> ralsina: why "the button will still need a reference to the item anyway"?
<ralsina> nessita: the button gets the focus event. How will it tell ui.folders to what item to scroll?
<ralsina> nessita: and don't say "search the items until we find the button" please ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: the self.ui.folders has the item already, no?
<nessita> no searching all the items
<ralsina> nessita: it has all the items. Doesn't know which one has a button that has focus.
<nessita> ralsina: one sec
<ralsina> so, I could traverse the items using a QTreeWidgetIterator and check all ItemWidgets until I find the focused one, but tikes
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: what about using the focuschanged signal? does that make any sense?
<ralsina> nessita: same problem, focuschanged gives you the button, if it doesn't hold a reference to the item where it is placed, you have to search for it
<nessita> ralsina: right, but we solve the need of hving a custom signal, no?
<ralsina> nessita: I *could* keep a {widget: item} in the main UI class, and avoid the lookup
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but we still need the custom class
<nessita> ralsina: for styling?
<ralsina> nessita: no, so it keeps the reference to the item so we can scroll
<ralsina> nessita: of course I could just do butto.item = child
<ralsina> but that's a bit chanchito ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: ah, I thought your {widget: item} mapping would live in the self.ui.folders
<nessita> and then you could do {widget: item}[the_focused_button]
<ralsina> nessita: no, because self.ui.folders is a standard class, so it would have to be in FoldersPanel
<ralsina> so, we get focuschanged, and that gives us a widget, we look for it in the dictionary, and scroll to the item. That needs no class no nothing
<nessita> ralsina:  yes, I meant the FoldersPanel instance
<ralsina> plus, that gets triggered for *every* focuschange in the app, but that's not as horrible as it sounds
<nessita> ralsina: right. Well, from all the possibilities, I find the one of having the tree-widget related code in the inner widget the less acceptable... the rest I can live with
<nessita> ralsina: would you think is better to hace custom signals in each "inner" widget and pass the item around?
<ralsina> nessita: just as a last defense for my current solution: it doesn't rely on parent(), it relies on item which is a mandatory argumet on creation
<nessita> ralsina: right... but it relays that the item has a treeWidget in it :-/
<nessita> which is the part I find that crosses too many class boundaries and couples the classes a lot
<ralsina> nessita: item is a QTreeWidgetItem. It checks if it's added to a treeWidget, and if it is, it scrolls it
<nessita> ralsina: from my POV, is very very dirty, I think it violates class abstraction
<ralsina> nessita: ok, "te doy la derecha". I will do the focuschanged one, the other is a lot of do-nothing code
<dobey> la la la, build build build
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I'm calling it a day... will email design with the screenshots and diego, so if he works tomorrow, he knows where we stand
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<ralsina> nessita: he sent me email: has gastroenteritis and maybe a sore throat
<ralsina> nessita: so I wouldn't expect him tomorrow, but you know how he is
<nessita> ralsina: did you mention that he should rest tomorrow as well?
<ralsina> nessita: I told him "don't come back until you are well"
<nessita> hum
<nessita> too vague for diego :-P
<nessita> what's "well"? :-D
<nessita> be able to breathe?
<dobey> i think it means "the computer boots"
<dobey> ok. proposed new rhythmbox
<dobey> and rhythmbox-ubuntuone uploaded; though it won't be installable until new rhythmbox is accpted/published as well
<jalcine> so it's a tease? lol
<dobey> well, can't have people reporting crashes that are already fixed.
<jalcine> true, true.
<dobey> alright. later all
<JanC> is there any chance to get U1MS decoupled from a particular media player...?  ;)
<dobey> JanC: the core of it is.
<dobey> JanC: it's just a widget we embed inside rhythmbox. and we hook up various signals and things to rhythmbox, so previews work, and songs end up in the user's music library, and stuff like that
<JanC> hm
<dobey> the plug-in is just a thin veneer :)
<dobey> anyway, i am really gone now
<JanC> wouldn't it make more sense to have a separate application that can update $FAVOURITE_PLAYER using a simple plugin?
<nhaines> It would make sense to support both Rhythmbox and Banshee instead of oscillating quickly between the two.
<JanC> nhaines: I use neither
<JanC> they are both similar, and for some reason C++ & C# are slower than Python...   ;)
<JanC> s/and/as/
#ubuntuone 2012-03-09
<dfNull> anyone up to speed on the sso API for U1. I have it mostly working buy have some questions about the tokens and how revocation might work for the user
<karni-holiday> dfNull: You still here?
<dfNull> yeah, Hi
<karni-holiday> dfNull: If you are, I could probably help
<karni-holiday> dfNull: What language are you using?
<dfNull> we can do this later...youre supposed to be away
<karni-holiday> dfNull: I'm about to get some sleep ;) Come on :)
<dfNull> java....you sent me your REST api stuff earlier in the week
<karni-holiday> ah cool
<karni-holiday> dfNull: If you use a revoked token, The U1FileAPI will throw Unauthorized Failure (failure with getStatusCode() == HttpStatus.SC_UNAUTHORIZED)
<dfNull> I've got auth tokens working but am puzzled why I have to use "Ubuntu One" and the host name for the app token?
<dfNull> when I use that it works
<dfNull> but using anything else fails
<karni-holiday> dfNull: It's because when you do sso.pingUbuntuOne(), Ubuntu One pulls tokens from sso, and filters them by "Ubuntu One @ " string pattern
<karni-holiday> dfNull: If they match, the token is saved to U1 token cache.
<dfNull> but then when I look in U1 web UI under my account I see my android device listed again, since I'm also running the U1 client from youguys
<karni-holiday> Or at least, that's how you should think about it.
<karni-holiday> dfNull: If you're asking about the token, you need to use it in the format of "Ubuntu One @ <your stuff here>"
<karni-holiday> Normaly it should be the host name/device name.
<karni-holiday> But you could put your application name in there.
<karni-holiday> dfNull: Did that answer your question?
<dfNull> hmmm...well I tried that with something other than androids Build.Device (hostname equiv) and your REST api wrapper fails
<dfNull> fails auth at least
<dfNull> yeah, that at least lets me know I should be able to vary the host name part
<karni-holiday> dfNull: HAve you looked at lp:~karni/ubuntuone-files-java-library/cli-ubuntuone ?
<dfNull> and I can work with that
<karni-holiday> https://code.launchpad.net/~karni/ubuntuone-files-java-library/cli-ubuntuone
<karni-holiday> dfNull: There's a line saying: final AuthenticateResponse response = sso.authenticate("Ubuntu One @ CliUbuntuOne");
<karni-holiday> It could also be "Ubuntu One @ Cli U1 whatever_you-like" what not :)
<dfNull> Ok, I will look at that. was looking at
<dfNull> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-android-hackers/ubuntuone-files-java-library/trunk2.x
<dfNull> most of which is broken, but got me going
<karni-holiday> dfNull: Broken?
<karni-holiday> dfNull: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-android-hackers/ubuntuone-files-java-library/trunk0.x
<dfNull> much of the command line stuff is commented out
<karni-holiday> dfNull: cli-ubuntuone (the link I provided a few lines above) is a fully functional command line client
<dfNull> the uri for listing volumes has an extra / at the end, etc.
<dfNull> ok, I will look at that one
<karni-holiday> dfNull: It has been extracted to a separate project from trunk2.x (which is now trunk0.x)
<dfNull> I'm in a good place now know that I should be able to vary the hostname part
<dfNull> which then lets someone revoke access via the web UI
<dfNull> yeah, I noticed that the original one you sent was 404
<dfNull> thanks....hope youre away for work and not away on holiday doing IRC
<karni-holiday> dfNull: "the uro for listing volumes nas an extra / at the end" - I don't know what you're talking about :<
<karni-holiday> dfNull: API uri is https://one.ubuntu.com/api/file_storage/v1/volumes
<karni-holiday> dfNull: And this is what getVolumes is calling: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-android-hackers/ubuntuone-files-java-library/trunk0.x/view/head:/main/src/com/ubuntuone/api/files/U1FileAPI.java
<karni-holiday> line 409
<karni-holiday> dfNull: Well, I started holiday yesterday, but I'm very happy to answer questions related to SSO and U1FileAPI :)
<dfNull> the one at trunk2.0x had extra trailing slash..IIRC
<karni-holiday> dfNull: Do not hesitate to leave me priv messages or e-mail me at michal.karnicki at canonical dot com, so I can follow up :)
<dfNull> had to grab source and fork to make getVolumes to work
<karni-holiday> dfNull: I've rearranged things yesterday. the trunk2.x is now trunk0.x, so it's same code.
<karni-holiday> hm o_O
<karni-holiday> this is the last part of the uri: private static final String VOLUMES = "volumes";
<karni-holiday> I see no trailing slash (and there was none, if I am not mistaken. I can be mistaken :) ).
<karni-holiday> dfNull: Anyhow, this should be working :) You can bzr branch the project trunk at lp:ubuntuone-files-java-library - it's most up to date
<karni-holiday> and points to trunk0.x (tech preview of the library)
<karni-holiday> It'll become 1.0.0 as soon as we believe is stable and has no further critical feedback from developers.
<dfNull> hmmm...all I can say is the source I had wouldnt give me volumes until I changed final URI uri = new URI(HTTPS, META_HOST, API_PATH + "/volumes", null);
<karni-holiday> dfNull: Have fun and if you find any problems, please do file bugs on the project page :)
<dfNull> yeah, mercurial and git guy but time to try bazaar I guess
<karni-holiday> hmm
<karni-holiday> ah :)
<dfNull> thanks and go away to enjoy holiday!
<karni-holiday> dfNull: Haha, my pleasure! Keep sending your feedback :) Cheers!!
<karni-holiday> dfNull: holly shoot, wait a second. haven't you branched the old library version by any chance :/
<karni-holiday> There's no such code as you just wrote :O
<karni-holiday> dfNull: The old code is used by Ubuntu One Files on Android (so it's production code), but it wasn't near enough good to become public (as in, official)
<karni-holiday> dfNull: Please make sure you are using U1FileAPI class to talk to U1, if not - ouch ouch, please branch lp:ubuntuone-files-java-library and sorry for all the confusion. We were rearranging things for the library release, and I think that bit you!
<dfNull> huh? I got stuff from: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-android-hackers/ubuntuone-files-java-library/trunk2.x
<karni-holiday> Hmm. In that case, you got the right code. Do you remember where did you change the URI uri = new URI(HTTPS, META_HOST, API_ATH + .... ?
<karni-holiday> Which file was it?
<dfNull> which is now gone.
<karni-holiday> ResourceClient.request(..) line final URI uri = new URI(getHost().getSchemeName(), getHost().getHostName(), path, query, null); ?
<dfNull> RestApi.java
<karni-holiday> dfNull: omg. you haven't branched trunk2.x :<
<dfNull> no, I copied local
<karni-holiday> you branched lp:ubuntuone-java-files-client few days ago, instead lp:ubuntuone-java-files-client/2.x
<dfNull> really?
<karni-holiday> dfNull: Ok, any how - I am terribly sorry. You are looking at the old, un-official code :<
<dfNull> hmmm
<karni-holiday> dfNull: The new one is SO MUCH BETTER :)
<dfNull> well..I got it working mostly, nonetheless
<karni-holiday> dfNull: I am so sorry. The old library is written quite ad-hoc, and is not that pleasant to work with (static calls with multitue of parameters)
<karni-holiday> dfNull: I'll say this one last time - I am sorry, this was a misunderstanding. You've branched the old library - which is, well, production code, so it's not bad, but the new one is waaay better.
<dfNull> yeah, well I've seen worse. Hadnt used signpost before and that was handy
<karni-holiday> dfNull: :)
<karni-holiday> dfNull: If you have time and nerve to change your code, you could upgrade to the tech preview of the new version
<karni-holiday> dfNull: Notably, U1FileAPI class instead of RestApi class
<karni-holiday> (Just mentioning a key point that differs the libraries. Everything has been written from scratch.)
<dfNull> yah the jar I have is ubuntuone-files-java-client-rev3
<karni-holiday> dfNull: Right, that's the old one. Have a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-files-java-library
<dfNull> from which I had to get source for RestApi.java and make my own version to fix the volumes uri, etc
<karni-holiday> dfNull: The jar is now libUbuntuOneFiles-0.1.0-rc.1.jar
<karni-holiday> dfNull: Well, you don't need to get source from the jar, there's source on launchpad, right :)
<karni-holiday> Shoot, 3.5 hours of sleep and then hours on the bus. I should be going now..
<karni-holiday> dfNull: You've got nerve to have used RestApi, I'm actually pleased someone other than me (and Ubuntu One Files for Android) has used that code :)
<dfNull> yeah, that what I meant. started with jar and went to get source from bzr for RestApi.java
<karni-holiday> ah cool
<karni-holiday> The jar didn't naturally contain the sources, only compiled classes.
<dfNull> or javadoc in this case :/
<karni-holiday> no java doc? uhh that's a bug
<dfNull> go away and thank you!
<dfNull> HOLIDAY!
<karni-holiday> dfNull: I hope you will consider upgrading to the new version, it's written way better and the source contains java doc. it also has the cli-ubuntuone example ^_^
<karni-holiday> haha, take care dfNull !
<karni-holiday> Catch you in 1.5 week
 * karni-holiday disappears
<dfNull> I will use new and hope to have something to keep our keepass files safe when u return
<karni-holiday> Rock on, dfNull !
<karni-holiday> :)
<JamesTait> Happy Friday - wait, what, again? Already? ;)
<dfNull> I think time dilates as you age!
<dfNull> Yay! got a simple POC going on Android using the new ubuntuone-files-java-library-rc.1
<mandel> morning all
<dfNull> morning!
<dfNull> nice work on ubuntuone-files-java-library-rc.1! thanks! I've got enough of an android client working now that I can sleep tonight. have fun!
<mandel> dfNull, laters!
 * mandel rebooting
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> mandel, can I get a simple review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/go-native
<ralsina> mandel: and maybe a not-so-simple one: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/tab-tab-tab/+merge/96687
<mandel> ralsina, sure, let me finish first with the ones from alecu
<ralsina> mandel: cool, those are more urget
<mandel> ralsina, you mean the proxy ones, right?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<gatox> morning!
<mandel> gatox, buenas, feeling any better?
<gatox> mandel, yep.... taking some pills and a special diet :P
<ralsina> good morning gatox
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<mandel> gatox, special diet? do you eat babies now?
<gatox> ralsina, i'm reading nessita's email.... could you fix the button thing?
<gatox> yep..... i'm seeing the screensshots right now
<gatox> ralsina, who have the idea of changing the top and bottom padding on focus?
<mandel> yay! all of alecus reviews done \o/
<mandel> ralsina, moving to yours
<mandel> ralsina, for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/go-native/+merge/96123 should we add tests for that?
<nessita> buenas!
<gatox> nessita, hola
<gatox> nessita, i answer to your email
<nessita> hi gatox!
<nessita> gatox: how are you?
<gatox> nessita, better
<nessita> gatox: you *sure*? :-)
<gatox> nessita, yes.... the doctor gave me some pills, special diet, and drink a lot of water because i was dehydrated because of the fever.... :P so, i was really sick jeje
<nessita> gatox: and how many rest days did he give you? ;-)
<gatox> nessita, i feel silly not thinking about reducing the highlighted area during focus.... grrrrrr
<nessita> gatox: is ok, I did not come up with that, ralsina did
<gatox> nessita, well..... they always gave two.....  but that is for people who HAS to go to work.... i'm feeling better today... and i have all the weekend to rest :D
<gatox> really!
<mandel> nessita, morning! one question, landing in trunk, how does that work? I mean, if a branch is approved, when can we set it to be merged etc..
<nessita> mandel: hola! yes, releases were made on Wed, so go ahead
<mandel> nessita, also, we need some reviews for alecu, all the ones related with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/929207
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 929207 in Ubuntu One Client "[FFE] Proxy "tunnel" for syncdaemon" [High,In progress]
<mandel> nessita, super! gracias :)
<nessita> mandel: yes, will continue reviews today
<mandel> nessita, great, I have done all of them with some comments and a couple of very simple need fixing, if we can land this today it would be great since QA will have time to test it before beta2
<nessita> yes
<nessita> mandel: do you know if qa has env set with proxy?
<mandel> nessita, I'll be sending an email to them on how to at least set a very simple squid3 on P
<mandel> nessita, with a sample configuration for auth and non-auth ports
<nessita> mandel: ack, would you please cc me?
<mandel> nessita, sure!
<mandel> nessita, actually, I'll write it now so I don't forget
<ralsina> good morning again! (for real this time)
<ralsina> mandel: there are tests, it checks that it gets the constant as argument
<ralsina> gatox: that's why I am the manager, I know all the dirty hacks
<gatox> ralsina, jeje groso
<ralsina> nessita: no, they don't have a proxy setup but a squid+auth is very easy to configure on linux
<ralsina> in fact, I have a hack that would let us have a proxy where you auth with your canonical credentials in a public IP! Hey, I will do that now :-)
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I'll do an irl and will add my +1
<ralsina> gatox: not for today, but this is going to totally own your weekend: from PyQt4 import QtDesigner
<gatox> ralsina, do you  mean for ninja?
<ralsina> gatox: yep
<ralsina> gatox: gives you access to all of Designer to integrate in apps
<ralsina> gatox: apparently, I have been told, have not tried it ;-)
<mandel> gatox, you should do the same with ninja
<gatox> ralsina, we have been looking at that (i don't know if they updated that) but that was reallyyyyyy limited.... because the actual useful things of the qt designer part were private in qt, so riverbank didn't do the wrap
<mandel> gatox, and then import ninja in ninja!
<ralsina> gatox: ok, then, look for pynoto, they have a hack using private headers ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, cool! thanks! :D
<gatox> ralsina, i totally going to take a look at that!
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, nessita do you sue evolution for mail? I get errors with the canonical smtp server :(
<gatox> mandel, thunderbird
<nessita> mandel: thunderbird
<ralsina> mandel: thunderbird
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> mandel: conclusion: evolution sux0rz
<mandel> is it meant to appear now next to me, like beatlejuice?
<mandel> ralsina, a little, just a little :P
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: could you please review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/focus/+merge/96654
<gatox> nessita, yep, on  it
<ralsina> mandel, nessita, gatox, elopio, rmcbride: I have setup a public authenticated proxy. When you want to try using proxy support, if you don't want to setup your own squids, ping me ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> ralsina: nice!
<ralsina> nessita: the explore button was already disabled. It just didn't *look* very disabled
<nessita> ralsina: exactly, it was cause by the style being defined for "every state" instead for :enabled
<ralsina> nessita: ack but then maybe the changelog should be changed a bit?
<ralsina> nessita: or not, I don't really mind
<nessita> will edit
<ralsina> it's casual friday I won't have strong opinions until monday
<nessita> added (style-wise) clarification
<ralsina> nessita: good idea to start using declarations for colors
<nessita> ralsina: can we do that?
<nessita> ralsina: I just added a comment
<ralsina> nessita: I think so, let me check
<nessita> but not sure if "variables" can be defined
<ralsina> we could pre-process with cpp at least
<nessita> ralsina: you sure is worth it?
<ralsina> nessita: well, right now we have ... 78 color declarations
<ralsina> nessita: if I had a code file with 78 color literals, what would you say? ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: 78 colors but the uniq of that is much less, no?
<ralsina> ok, no, it's only 54 colors
<ralsina> nessita: probably the uniq is much fewer, which is more reason to unify in constants somehow
<gatox> ralsina, nessita maybe i'm wrong.... but the qss can use things from the resources...... so "maybe" (big maybe).... we can define that colors constants in the qrc
<ralsina> gatox: that's an idea. It doesn't have syntax for variables or constants, AFAIK, let me dig resources
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not sure how much is worth the effort, but will not block any work for that... as long as the solution is not more complex that adding a color in a file and using it :-)
<nessita> ralsina: can we talk a little about the go-native branch?
<ralsina> nessita: of course, no blocking anything
<ralsina> nessita: I am just filing it in my "think in the background" folder
<ralsina> nessita: sure, let's
<ralsina> nessita: mumble or here
<nessita> here
<nessita> ralsina: so, I was cool with having qt in utils, but then I realized that it will break the ubuntu packaging of the project, let me explain further
<nessita> ralsina: deja-dup depends on the backend of the cp which has utils, so deja-dup pulls the backend of the control panel in the CD
<nessita> ralsina: so our backend can not pull qt :-/
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I can just add the constants in folders.py
<nessita> ralsina: sorry I did not realized this sooner
<ralsina> nessita: or create a platform-speciic module in gui/qt
<ralsina> nessita: no problem, it smelled bad to me too
<nessita> ralsina: could we please have an utils inside gui/qt/ that can be multiplatform
<ralsina> nessita: one small argument for putting the constant in folders: this is temporary because it's a workaround for a Qt bug
<nessita> ralsina: do we know if the bugs was already fixed?
<ralsina> nessita: AFAIK, it's meant to be fixed in Qt 4.9
<nessita> ok
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what's your suggestion about the fix then :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I would rather put it in folders.py with a big note about removing it when qt 4.9 arrives
<nessita> ralsina: works for me, as long as we don't keep adding the same in other modules (ie as long as we don't add more if platform == win in other modules)
<ralsina> nessita: no, it's just a one-time thing
<ralsina> nessita: I can put a "don't do this" in the comment, too
<nessita> ralsina: please
<ralsina> nessita: cool,fixing then
<nessita> dobey: when you come in, I wanted to mention I hit this yesterday on an updated precise bug #853060
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 853060 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-installer crashed with GError in function(): Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk" (No such file or directory)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853060
<nessita> dobey: of course the failure was regarding the -qt control panel
<nessita> dobey: installer version was 2.99.90
<gatox> nessita, +1 to your branch
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: updated go-native as we discussed
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<nessita> approved alerted
<ralsina>  nessita: thanks!
<alecu> hello!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<alecu> hi gatox! feeling better?
<gatox> alecu, yep, thanks :D
<nessita> hola alecu
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<alecu> hola mandel! thanks for all the reviews
<mandel> alecu, I did all the reviews, there are some comments that you might or might no follow and a small lint error in one of them
<mandel> alecu, all should be very easy to fix :)
<alecu> mandel, I'm fixing those so you can re-review in a few minutes.
<alecu> great!
<mandel> alecu, superb! I'll microwave some pasta and will do them asap
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> ralsina: you wanna remove the code in ubuntuone/controlpanel/utils/__init__.py now, in go-native?
<ralsina> nessita: ugh, sorry
<ralsina> nessita: I am getting a bunch of fails on tests now, will ping you when that branch is good again
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<ralsina> sigh, I have been doing much harder stuff, why is this stupid "change one constant" branch driving me nuts
<dobey> nessita: what was the actual full traceback?
<nessita> dobey: the exact same traceback as the bug report changing ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk by buntuone-control-panel-qt
<nessita> dobey: and also, after the crash, the qt control panel was not installed, so seems like the spawning was made too early
<nessita> dobey: I had to install it by hand, looked like no package was installed at all
<ralsina> and as usual, the answer is, because sometimes I am dumb
<dobey> nessita: well i guess it's not easy to debug now since you installed the package by hand
<nessita> dobey: well, I needed it :-/
<nessita> alecu: approved with a fix request https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-client/+merge/95077
<alecu> nessita, great! thanks.
<nessita> ralsina: any update in my focus branch review?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, running tests now
<nessita> ralsina: oh neat!
<ralsina> nessita: works nice IRL, and code review
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<nessita> ralsina: thanks! wanna merge that in your branch, so I then review it? (referring to tab-tab-tab)
<ralsina> nessita: sure, will do that now. Here is the much smaller go-native
<nessita> where? I can't see it! :-P
<ralsina> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/go-native/+merge/96123
<nessita> (thta's small)
<ralsina> nessita: I feel stupid about that branch, I hope now it's simple enough that it can be correct ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: I'll wait for focus to merge and then will merge trunk
<nessita> sure
<nessita> ralsina: looks good, running tests and about to test IRL
<gatox> ralsina, LOL.... love the comments here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/go-native/+merge/96123
<nessita> me too :-P
<ralsina> gatox: if someone did that and suffered the wrath of the nessita because I failed to warn him, I would feel bad for 10 minutes at least.
<gatox> jejeej hey! you have a typo :P
<gatox> temporary
<ralsina> NOOOOOOOOOOO THAT BRANCH IS CURSED!
<gatox> jejeje
<nessita> ralsina: approved on this end
<gatox> i only realize because it was so funny that i read it twice
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina> gatox: pushed "temporary"
<gatox> :P
<nessita> ralsina: focus is merged now
<nessita> dobey: trying to reproduce in my clean french precise vm
<nessita> gatox: speaking of which, in that ^ vm, the "forgot password" is unclickable
<nessita> gatox: let me file a bug for you :-)
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> dobey: ugh, tarmac is requesting daily build for all the ubuntus for u1cp
<gatox> nessita, when you have a moment please re-review this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/too-verbose/+merge/96364 and let me know if those loggings are correct
<dobey> nessita: ok, will fix
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<ralsina> nessita: tab-tab-tab ready for you
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
 * gatox needs to resolve conflicts in a .ui file.... :S
<ralsina> gatox: ouch
<gatox> yap
<nessita> gatox: oh... reset password?
<gatox> nessita, aja
<nessita> perdón
<nessita> need help?
<gatox> nessita, no... i was reviewing my branch to see if it was ok, and i found that....
<gatox> i'll let you know when it's ready
 * mandel back
<mandel> I think I ate too much..
<mandel> alecu, please let me know when ever you need a second review
<nessita> mandel: can you squeeze a fix if any ussoc branch of yours?
<nessita> mandel: in ssl_dialog, there is a docstring with 4 "
<nessita>      65 class SSLDialog(QDialog):
<nessita>      66     """"Dialog used to show SSL exceptions."""
<nessita> mandel: and that's busting the syntax highlight :-)
<mandel> nessita, the other branches have been merged, but I certainly can add it in the next one
<nessita> mandel: thanks
<mandel> nessita, sorry for that, vim does not go crazy if that happens..
<nessita> mandel: it should :-P
<mandel> nessita, it would be helpful to avoid this things, that is true
<dobey> i guess i need to figure out how to set up/use some vms :(
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, why can't i remove the other devices i have connected, in the qt panel?
<nessita> dobey: design decision
<dobey> GRRRRRRRRRR
<nessita> dobey: I don't like it either
<dobey> that is so broken
<nessita> dobey: but they say is kinda a "security" measure, if someone different from you access the controlpanel in a single devicew
<dobey> nessita: right, so they click on the big orange button, and it loads up the web page, and they click remove on there instead
<nessita> right (?)
<nessita> dobey: adding the remove button in the remote devices is trivial, wanna talk with design? :-)
<dobey> no. my doctor says i need to keep my blood pressure down
<ralsina> I don't eve like having the "remove *this* device" button since it leads 50% of the time to rot_mismathc
<nessita> dobey: ah, ok. Mine says I need to keep my gastric juice down :-D
<nessita> gatox: too-verbose comment added, branch is looking great, we really need this done (I know is boring though)
<dobey> nessita: also, when i move the mouse over the tabs, it *feels* like it should switch the cursor to the pointy-finger url cursor instead
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'll review it as soon as i finish with the ui thing
<nessita> dobey: because they get underlined?
<dobey> nessita: and the tabs light up. if feels like it's a web page.
<dobey> nessita: there is a bug about the underlining already, right?
<nessita> dobey: yes, but as far as I know we are not changing that... sorry
<nessita> dobey: I honestly don't have a strong opinion about that, I don't like underline at all there, but we need to have the same UI across OSes... so
<nessita> dobey: if you feel strong about this, I welcome you to talk with design, I will build the branch
<ralsina> gotta go, school run then lunch, so back in about 80 minutes, I suppose
<dobey> well we can remove it on windows too
<nessita> dobey: yes
<dobey> nessita: do you know the bug #?
<nessita> dobey: sure
<nessita> bug #939839
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 939839 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Qt control panel shouldn't underline tab title on hover" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939839
<dobey> yay bug bot
<nessita> dobey: let me know if you get new info on this
<dobey> i just commented on the bug
<alecu> mandel, "use sys.exit in main specially in the case were there is no proxy" <- why?
<alecu> mandel, the main function is already returning in that case
<mandel> alecu, to state that the process did not have a normal termination or something like that
<nessita> me
<mandel> alecu, it seems logical to say, hey we finished and did nothing because there is no proxy
<mandel> me
<alecu> mandel, but it's perfectly ok to exit if the settings say "no proxy"
<alecu> mandel, so that case is a normal termination
<mandel> alecu,  if is normal termination ok, I can change my vote :)
<alecu> mandel, the bits that start that process (in the following branch) already handle all those cases
<alecu> mandel, ok, great.
<nessita> gatox, dobey, ralsina, alecu, urbanape, me?
<gatox> nessita, ok, the ugly reset one is ready
<gatox> me
<dobey> nessita: what about you?
<mandel> alecu, ok, I did not review that taking into account the following ones
<nessita> dobey: I said me already :-)
<nessita> dobey:  (11:59:50 AM) nessita: me
<dobey> nessita: and just filed bug #950873 about device removal
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 950873 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Cannot remove other devices from control panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950873
<alecu> mandel, oh, and regarding "return settings" vs "if settings: return True" <- I like it more to return a boolean instead of the dictionary.
<dobey> meh
<alecu> mandel, I think it's cleaner...
<nessita> alecu: in that case do:
<nessita> alecu: return len(settings) > 0
<alecu> nessita, sounds fine.
<urbanape> me
<nessita> alecu: did you say me?
<alecu> me
 * nessita got lost with so many messages
<nessita> ok, let's!
<nessita> DONE: did *not* start with bug #933697, instead tackled more reviews and bug #942020 and bug #949035
<nessita> TODO: more reviews and start with bug #933697 this time
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 933697 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "[FFE] Integrate missing pages to Qt Control Panel" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933697
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 942020 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "The selected tab has a weird orange highlight" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942020
<mandel> DONE: Finished Qt webclient code. Reviews, reviews, reviews.
<mandel> TODO: IRL tests for contorl panel, libsoup ssl.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> gatox, please
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 949035 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Explore buttons for folders not synced to the machine should be inactive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949035
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Took a sick day, investigate the focus button problem, fixed the logging branch, resolve conflicts in the ugly-reset branch.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing bugs from my queue.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: finished packaging new rb, rb-u1 upload, twisted fix upload proposed
<dobey> λ TODO: installer
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<dobey> urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: pushed an initial branch (still needs cleanup)
<urbanape> TODO: more refinement, out for the afternoon, getting lasik exam
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> alecu: go
<alecu> DONE: worked on webclient tunnel branch #929212, reviews for mandel, fixes on the reviews
<alecu> TODO: more fixes, finish #929212
<alecu> BLOCKED: no, because mandel and nessita are helping with the reviews.
 * nessita will keep helping
<nessita> any comments anyone?>
<alecu> nop
<nessita> NOTE: starting next week, I will be leaving every Tuesday at noon ART, university classes start next weeks
<nessita> next week*
<dobey> no comments, only complaints ;)
<alecu> dobey, complain away!
<dobey> oh i will. i will.
<nessita> and next Tuesday in particular, I will be taking half od day off, so I will not be at all :-)
<nessita> ok, I guess is eom then
 * nessita needs to buy some eggs
<nessita> eom!
 * nessita -> groceries hunt
<nessita> brb
<dobey> por medialunas?
<nessita> dobey: nopes, to make an omelet :-)
<dobey> medialunas de eggs
<gatox> jeje
 * gatox lunch
<mandel> ralsina, we have or 1-1 now, right
<mandel> ?
<mandel> alecu, so, I have been getting stupid errors with some of the tests because libsoup is reading my proxy settings, we should do something about it, maybe something like the dbus test but a gsettings tests or something
<dobey> mandel: ugh, it's reading the real settings?
<mandel> dobey, yes, terrible..
<dobey> :(
<dobey> we need to fix that
<mandel> dobey, I was wtf for a while..
 * nessita is back
<dobey> mandel: hrmm. i wonder if it's getting those values from the environment, rather than gsettings :)
<mandel> dobey, I'm in the process of debugging the bloody thing..
<dobey> mandel: export GSETTIGS_BACKEND=memory in the run-tests script
<mandel> dobey, what does that do?
<dobey> mandel: makes gsettings use an in-memory db, which will be initially empty. so basically, not break the tests
<mandel> dobey, awesome!
<dobey> mandel: if it doesn't work, or breaks in some other way, let me know :)
<ralsina> mandel: 1:1 in about 45' is ok?
<ralsina> mandel: I am about to have lunch
<mandel> ralsina, sure
<alecu> mandel, pushed fixes to *-process branch
<mandel> alecu,  looking right now!
<mandel> alecu, can it be that the mock server cancels a request? I getting a canceled request with libsoup + ssl cert
<alecu> mandel, what? do you have a branch I can take a look at?
<mandel> alecu, give me a sec and I'll pus it
<mandel> alecu, lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/libsoup-ssl-dialog
<mandel> alecu, try running: u1trial -r gi -t test_ssl_fail_dialog_user_accepts ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/tests/test_webclient.py
<alecu> mandel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/876189/
<alecu> mandel, it looks like libsoup is saying that.
<mandel> alecu, yes, but I wonder why, ssl-strict is set to false so it should be doing something besides a cancellation
<alecu> mandel, where are you setting "ssl-strict" ?
<alecu> nevermind, found it
<mandel> alecu, there :)
<mandel> alecu, I also added a full no secure debugging with all the info
<mandel> alecu, it seems that it does not event create the connection
<alecu> mandel, found it!
<alecu> mandel, _assert_ssl_fail_user_accepts returns a deferred
<alecu> mandel, and trial is not getting at that deferred.
<nessita> ralsina: tabtabtab reviewed
<alecu> mandel, so: two options:
<alecu> mandel, have all 4 tests return the deferred returned by _assert_ssl.......
<alecu> mandel, or make each test a @defer.inlineCallback, and yield on the value returned by _assert_ssl....
<mandel> alecu, let me try it out :)
<alecu> mandel, does it make sense? ^^^^
<mandel> alecu, thx!
<alecu> no prob... it was a hard one to see :-)
<gatox> need to restart
<gatox> no need to restart anymore.... suddendly everything get fix :P
<mandel> alecu, it fixes it!!! sweet I'll get the ssl dialog spawn in no time :)
<alecu> mandel, lovely!
<mandel> alecu, FYI running the tests in the branch you updated
<alecu> mandel, btw: I've found this: http://valadoc.org/Soup-2.4.gir/Soup.Message.get_https_status.html
<alecu> mandel, while looking for the issue.
<alecu> mandel, perhaps you already think of using that method?
<mandel> alecu, no I did not, specially because I don't seem yo find it in the c docs..
 * mandel looks
<alecu> mandel, I found it's present in the python object (I was looking at the dir() of that object, when it caught my eye)
<mandel> alecu, in the soup session?
<alecu> in the soup message
<alecu> mandel, here you go: http://developer.gnome.org/libsoup/stable/SoupMessage.html#soup-message-get-https-status
<mandel> alecu, oh, in the message! yep that one I new about :)
<alecu> mandel, ok, cool.
<mandel> alecu, +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-process/+merge/96212
<dobey> need lunch, bbiab
<mandel> alecu, did you fix the pylint issue for https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-useit/+merge/96213 ?
<alecu> mandel, I'm looking at it right now.
<alecu> mandel, I'll push in 5'
<ralsina> mandel: 1:1 on mumble?
<mandel> alecu, cool, let me know
<alecu> make that 10
<mandel> ralsina, sure, let's do it!
<mandel> ralsina, can you hear me?
<ralsina> mandel: you can't hear me?
<ralsina> mandel: I can hear you
<mandel> ralsina, nop, let me restart, the same happened yesterday
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<pmatulis> nessita: re bug #944110, i'm trying to restart the client but it doesn't seem to work remotely
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 944110 in Ubuntu One Client "Permissions changed on unmodified files" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944110
<pmatulis> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<nessita> pmatulis: hi there
<nessita> pmatulis: yes, U1 is not supported on headless install or headless access, you need a dbus session running and without an X you don't get one
<pmatulis> nessita: maybe i'll reboot my home 'puter then
<nessita> pmatulis: is this to gather DEBUG logs?
<pmatulis> nessita: yes, as per your instructions
<pmatulis> nessita: i noticed on Home 'puter the syncdaemon.conf file was different from my Work 'puter
<nessita> pmatulis: right, sorry :-/
<nessita> (about the need of reboot)
<nessita> pmatulis: note that syncdaemon will no be started unitl your login to your x session with your username
<pmatulis> gah!
<pmatulis> nessita: i have this on Home.  sounds like a default:
<pmatulis> [__main__]
<pmatulis> files_sync_enabled = True
<nessita> pmatulis: yes, that's correct
<pmatulis> k
<alecu> mandel, fixed lint issue, now pushing.
<alecu> mandel, it's pushed now.
<mandel> alecu, ok, taking a look
<alecu> nessita, ralsina, gatox, dobey, thisfred, urbanape: plis, reviews?
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-process/+merge/96212
<alecu> and https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-useit/+merge/96213
<thisfred> sure
<nessita> alecu: I was waiting for you to fix the needs fixing from mandel
<gatox> alecu, i'll review the first one right now
<nessita> thisfred: I'll take use-it
<alecu> nessita, great, thanks.
<nessita> gatox: I think between thisfred and I got those 2
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: but thanks!
<thisfred> nessita: k, I'll do the first
<ralsina> alecu: got it
<ralsina> stupid question, on what file is the list of UDFs?
<pmatulis> nessita: k, i'm good.  i forgot that i have auto-login on Home
<alecu> ralsina: eric and natalia are already on it.
<nessita> pmatulis: that's handy :-)
<alecu> ralsina, probably in some metadata. Only verterok may know :-)
<pmatulis> nessita: yeah
<ralsina> alecu: even better :)
<ralsina> alecu: ok, so I will just delete the metadata, because I think I just turned Ubuntu One into a UDF ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, cleanest way is "u1sdtool --list-folders" but it's likely you already knew that.
<pmatulis> nessita: i presume you only need logs from the 'puter that lost the permissions?
<alecu> ralsina, "Ubuntu One" is usually a UDF, only with an empty volume uuid
<pmatulis> (when it happens again)
<nessita> pmatulis: well, ideally from both, since I'm betting there was a modification triggered by the other computer... but is just a guess that allows me to explain the perm lost :-)
<pmatulis> nessita: ok, will send both if it happens again
<nessita> pmatulis: unless we have a very dark and hidden corner case, syncdaemon never modifies a files unless the server notifies of a modification happening in another device
<pmatulis> nessita: sorry to hear that 'cause i did not change 35 shell scripts
<nessita> pmatulis: sometimes, some programs, will modify your files without you noticing. I know the following  example does not apply to your use case, but for example many music players edit tags in mp3 files
<nessita> and the user himself never "changed" the file. So, with your logs, I can detect if there was an actual modification, and when
<pmatulis> nessita: k, thanks for your help
<nessita> pmatulis: thank you!
<nessita> gatox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/950953
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 950953 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client trunk "I can not click the "Password forgotten" link" [High,Triaged]
<gatox> nessita, weird..... but ok :P
<nessita> gatox: this happened in a clean vm install, no nightlies, french lang
<nessita> gatox: 100% reproducable
<thisfred> alecu: +1, two small comments, but nothing that needs changing
<alecu> \o/
<alecu> thisfred, good point on str.format()
<alecu> thisfred, I'll change that, since I don't see it used everywhere else in u1-client.
<ralsina> nessita: replied on tab-tab-tab, the loop in test_focus_order is tricky to get right, I would rather have it fail if someone changes FAKE_VOLUMES_INFO (and I'd rather we don't change it anyway ;-)
<thisfred> alecu: yeah, it's a shame, because I like the new syntax much better, but it seems to be a failed experiment at this point
<alecu> thisfred, anyway, I'll do it in the last branch of this series, since it's used there too.
<thisfred> also having it be the same as in C has its advantages
<thisfred> alecu, sure
<mandel> alecu, sorted!
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, need to go and visit the brother, havea great weekend!
<alecu> mandel, thanks for all the reviews.
<alecu> mandel, hope your brother gets well soon!
<alecu> mandel, and have a great weekend too.
<alecu> ok, time for lunch and some errands. See you guys laters!
<ralsina> nessita: I am looking at lisette's focus doc, and specifically at the settings tab (devices looks ok to me!). Currently, we open focused on "Get more storage" but "Apply these settings" is  a orange default button. So, users may be  surprised, think they are applying settings and get sent to buy stuff instead
<ralsina> nessita: how do you feel about making "get more storage" not orange? I know we have to ask design,  but it really makes everything harder
<ralsina> nessita: or at least not start focused there
<verterok> ralsina: there is no file with the UDFs, it's all in tritcask
<ralsina> verterok: thanks
<nessita> ralsina: trying to follow up in that...
<nessita> ralsina: so which one is the default button that shouldn't be from your POV?
<ralsina> nessita: having "get more storage" be a default button is weird
<ralsina> nessita: or at least we should focus on "apply changes" when we switch to the settings tab
<nessita> ralsina: so, I'm not sure I follow. The app as a whole will have  the focus on whatever widget the user last tabbed in, no?
<nessita> ralsina: when the user swicthes to folder we don't change the focus, same for devices or account, I don't find consistent changing the focus for settings
<ralsina> nessita: well, the default button is supposed to be bound to "Enter"
<ralsina> nessita: and space is used to activate the focused button instead
<nessita> yes, when you're "in" a set of widgets with a default button. So you say that clicking on a setting does make hitting enter trigger the apply of the new settings?
<ralsina> nessita: I see I was extra-annoyed because I was using u1cp-qt --switch-to settings to test the tab  ordering
<gatox> brb.... reboot
<ralsina> nessita: right
<nessita> let me try that
<gatox> everytime i said reboot: the problem get fix
<ralsina> nessita: or clicking on "settings", then enter, should apply (even if it's useless)
<dobey> nessita: ugh. also, the window title of the sso qt dialog is "ubuntu-sso-login-qt". that's not good
<nessita> ralsina: so, before try it (I'm logging in to U1), it smells like a focus issue, not a "default button" thingy, no? cuz even if we make the buy more storage non -default, the same problem is there, no?
<nessita> dobey: yesm already reported and assigned to gatox
<ralsina> nessita: I think it's both. We have two "extra-special-orange" buttons, and enter does the wrong thing
<nessita> ralsina: but the buttons are located in different "widget sets"
<dobey> nessita: and no icon :-/
<ralsina> nessita: doesn't matter, it's a dialog
<nessita> ralsina: so they are default for different scopes
<nessita> ralsina: is not a dialog :-) is a mainwindow
<ralsina> nessita: that's nerdtalk there :-)
<ralsina> nessita: basically, that sounds like an artificial distinction, when you consider the UI as a whole
<nessita> dobey: yes, that's a very old bug for ussoc, but we never got the proper name to use for the "ubuntu" icon
<gatox> nessita, which one is that bug? i can't find it in my queue
<nessita> gatox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/949744
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 949744 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "The ‘Sign In’ window does not have a title" [High,Triaged]
<dobey> nessita: i'm not sure we should use the "ubuntu" logo icon exactly.
<nessita> dobey: for the sso service, we definitely will not use the u1 icon
<nessita> dobey: if we would have a sso icon, we should use that
<dobey> nessita: the u1 icon was not my suggestion :)
<nessita> dobey: I know, I was being pro active in answers :-P
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what you mean with artificial distinction...
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> nessita: that we know it's a separate widget hierarchy, but to theuser it's a window with two orange buttons in it (or 3 in accounts)
<dobey> and login.ubuntu.com of course just uses the same thing as the rest of ubuntu
<ralsina> nessita: nevermind, I will try to write a coherent email about this and send to you and design :-)
<nessita> ralsina: ok, sounds good
<nessita> the UI thingy is getting annoying, too many people expressing their opinions (which is fine) but not much we can do without a clear path from the design team
<ralsina> g able to move from twitter to facebook using arrows)
<nessita> ralsina: I would ignore that and let the user move with tab
<ralsina> nessita: agreed, I was being part of the problem there
<nessita> is easier and more intuitive?
<ralsina> nessita: pressing enter to activate the highlighted button is a reflex to many users
<nessita> ralsina: any idea why only space works?
<nessita> (for some buttons)
<ralsina> nessita: but as I said, I will try to write a reasonable email
<nessita> ok
<ralsina> nessita: like which ones?
<nessita> ralsina: twitter and facebook, get help
<dobey> nessita: they aren't buttons?
<ralsina> nessita: you are supposed to use space to activate buttons. Having enter work is the strange one :-) But let me do some checks
<nessita> dobey: they are
<ralsina> dobey: yes they are
<nessita> ralsina: if it's expected, that's fine by me
<ralsina> nessita: I am double-checking
<nessita> I expect a focused button to be activated by enter, but I'm a power user
<ralsina> nessita: toy app with buttons in it, they activate by space, not by enter
<nessita> ack
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> this is nasty
<ralsina> dobey: I assume ugh means "on gtk they activate with enter and not space"?
<dobey> no
<dobey> ugh means "ugh, they *are* buttons"
<ralsina> dobey: we could make them labels, if you want. You would not be able to see the difference, and you would not be able to activate them by kbd though.
<dobey> ugh and now i have seen the border around the fb/twit icons
<dobey> ralsina: you can see the difference. though i don't know where any labels are in there which you can tab to
<ralsina> dobey: the border when focused was  added so you know you tabbed there
<ralsina> dobey: it was invisible before
<dobey> ralsina: the one that covers up the text?
<dobey> ralsina: and i see a border on the fb/twit icons when they aren't focused
<nessita> dobey: can you share a screenshot please?
<nessita> alecu ping
<nessita> no alecu? bo
<gatox> nessita, ralsina here is the branch for the title thing: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/window-title/+merge/96802 is reallyyyy really trivial
<ralsina> nessita: I see a visible border when unfocused but it doesn't cover any text
<ralsina> oops, that was for dobey ^
<nessita> there's a border? but they both have background: transparent
<dobey> ralsina: no, the get help and the giant white button above the tabs, have the bottom part of the text covered up though, when they are focused
<ralsina> dobey: not here for the get help, and what "giant white button"?
<dobey> ralsina: "go to the web for blah blah blah blah"
<nessita> dobey: can you show what you refer to with a screenshot please?
<dobey> nessita: http://ubuntuone.com/67YpqFQR8wPvK7cS20QUqT shows the borders around the icons
<ralsina> dobey: nope, no overlapping there, either. Are you using current trunk?
<dobey> nessita: you might need xmag
<nessita> dobey: I have it
<dobey> ralsina: i'm using nightlies
<nessita> dobey: debugging now
<nessita> dobey: ok, I see them as well, would you please file a bug for me?
<dobey> ralsina: oh, get help is a bit weirder. get more storage covers up text on the boottom though
<dobey> as does go to web blah blah
<ralsina> dobey: I would love some screenshots of that, please
<dobey> ralsina: yes, am working on it it
<dobey> it even
<ralsina> dobey: because get more storage now should have a black halo outside when in focus
<dobey> i can't focus them all at the same time and just take one screenshot, you know :)
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: about https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/window-title/+merge/96802, I'm now considering that perhaps we should not put the app_name as title, but the ussoc name (Ubuntu Single Sign On), since the window is for that service, and there is a trade off between customizing sso and maintaining the branch of sso
<ralsina> dobey: and "go to web for..." should have a gray halo
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on generic Ubuntu Single Sign On
<gatox> nessita, as you prefer
<nessita> branch -> brand
<nessita> gatox: the thing is that is not my call :-/
<gatox> ahhhhh
<gatox> nessita, who? design?
<dobey> ralsina: and they do
<nessita> gatox: not really, ISD
<ralsina> dobey: ok, I will just wait for the shots then :-)
<nessita> gatox: is like we re using, as a dumb example, paypal, and we were not saying that we're using paypal
<gatox> nessita, i understand
<nessita> gatox: so we're using a service that should have a brand of its own, and we can't just remove all references to sso
<nessita> gatox: let's change to "Ubuntu Single Sign On" for the title, non translatable string
<nessita> ralsina: agreed? ^
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<gatox> ok, fixing
<nessita> dobey: YEY u1sdtool finishes now!
<nessita> dobey: may I see the patch you proposed yesterday? (link to the mp please)
<dobey> nessita: for twisted?
<nessita> yes
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/precise/twisted/fix-935756/+merge/96617
<gatox> nessita, done
<nessita> gatox: thanks
 * dobey ponders just writing a gtk+ control panel in vala
<dobey> oh
<dobey> speaking of gtk+
<nessita> ok, I need to *start coding* today, so will finish title review and then go underground
<dobey> blah, my scrollback is cut off
<nessita> spent the whole day so far answering style complaints ;-) and reviews
<nessita> gatox: will finish too-verbose on monday, ok?
<nessita> no rush with that one, you may seek another review in the mean time
<dobey> JanC: btw, if you want a separate application for ubuntuone music store, it would take all of about 15 minutes to write a python script that does exactly that.
<dobey> http://ubuntuone.com/5IvaCQhMzY2jQpYliO57TM
<dobey> http://ubuntuone.com/4HwY018NyJ5IYPbVgVSqzI
<dobey> http://ubuntuone.com/6tXJfPd5XXlWO2I2lJw0ob
<dobey> ralsina, nessita: ^^ ugliness in buttons
<ralsina> nessita: haha, go and code with my blessing! ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: the blue square is something else, and we are aware of that
<ralsina> dobey: although for me it's pink-orangish
<dobey> ralsina: it may be blue for me because of gtk+ theme
<ralsina> dobey: the "get more storage" button just doesn't do that here
<dobey> am not using ambiance at the moment
<ralsina> dobey: right
<dobey> using the upstream gnome 3 one, so i can read the text on my gnome-panel
<ralsina> dobey: and I see no overlapping in "Go to the web"
<dobey> ralsina: i don't know. i'll file a bug i guess
<ralsina> dobey: not about the 1st or 3rd ones
<ralsina> dobey: the 1st we know, the 3rd I don't see the wrong
<dobey> ?
<dobey> ralsina: you don't see the bottoms of the "p" and "g" characters cut off?
<dobey> ralsina: it's the same bug as the get more button. it's just a different color
<ralsina> dobey: ha, chrome was showing me like 30% of the image
<ralsina> dobey: I only saw "Go to the web"
<nessita> ralsina: the  "get more storage" button must be our padding hack
<nessita> ralsina: perhaps we need to make the padding bigger
<dobey> nessita: i think all these problsm are "our <insert something here> hack"
<ralsina> nessita: 1000px should be enough ifit was going to work
<nessita> dobey: maybe
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, but that triggers another issue...
<nessita> ralsina: if the "there was a problem window" is raise, the "show deatils" button has that padding applied
<ralsina> nessita: ok, so let's use 100% padding then
<nessita> ralsina: you can try it by putting an "assert False" inside the folders load() function
<ralsina> or 50%
<nessita> ralsina: wanna try it in a branch? will review *not today* but on monday for sure :-P
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> gatox: approved with a comment https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/window-title/+merge/96802
<ralsina> dobey: do all the problems go away if you use -style windows? other than it looking like a windows app, mind you ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: it *already* looks like a windows app :(
<dobey> maybe you missed the e-mail where i said that at greater length :)
<ralsina> dobey: yadda yadda
<gatox> nessita, ok
<dobey> ralsina: some of the buttons are weird in a slightly different way, but the text isn't really getting cut off. the underline on "Get help online" gets covered up it looks like, and the focus dotted line intereferes with the p character, but i don't think it's actually "hidden" beyond the obvious confusing white pixels coalescing in the same area
<ralsina> nessita: the border around facebook and twitter is about those buttons not being set to flat
<nessita> ralsina: oh my bad then
<ralsina> nessita: np, trivial fix
<gatox> nessita, should i look for another aprroval? i already push the changes with the constant
<nessita> gatox: yes, please ask ralsina (mainly for the nature of the change, not the diff itself)
<gatox> nessita, ok.... ralsina please when you have a minute, really trivial branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/window-title/+merge/96802
<ralsina> gatox: got it
<urbanape> off to get my lasik consultation. see you guys on Monday
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<ralsina> gatox: +1
<dobey> cheers urbanape; don't go blind
<gatox> ralsina, great
<urbanape> here's hoping
<urbanape> yay, science
<dobey> fml. this weather is hell on sinuses
<ralsina> dobey: you have 2' to see if lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/tweaks fixes help / twitter / facebook buttons for you?
<dobey> sure
<ralsina> dobey: I added some padding around the get help because the halo felt too tight, but that's not final
<dobey> since now is the time when millbank falls off the earth
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, we are all alone us americans
<dobey> ralsina: that branch fixes those issues, yes. the arrow circle thing moves when i focus/unfocus the buttons with them though
<ralsina> dobey: yes, that's a bug in the gtk theme for qt
<ralsina> dobey: it draws the icon as if it were not a flat button
<ralsina> dobey: I can do a fix, though
<dobey> eh
<dobey> i'm not as bothered about that
<ralsina> dobey: me neither
<dobey> and i still think the buttons are ugly, but at least the text doesn't get covered up now
<ralsina> dobey: and there is no blue highlight anymore, right?
<dobey> ralsina: right
<ralsina> dobey: how about on the "go to web" one?
<dobey> it didn't have a blue hilight before
<dobey> and still doesn't
<dobey> but the text is visible now
<ralsina> dobey: ok, good
<dobey> come back alecu
<gatox> nessita, about the forgotten passoword link not clickeable: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/forgotten-link/+merge/96814
<nessita> ack
<nessita> gatox: nice catch
<gatox> :D
<nessita> ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: care to take a look at bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/tweaks/ and tell me if you like the changes?
<gatox> ralsina, ok, looking
<ralsina> gatox: very minor tweaks to make the gotoweb buttons a bit less weird (text doesn't wiggle on focus)
<gatox> ralsina, maybe you can change also the padding of the QTabBar::tab:focus {
<gatox> from:
<gatox>     padding-left: 1000px;
<gatox>     padding-right: 1000px;
<gatox> to use with percentaje
<gatox> percentage
<gatox> ralsina, everything looks fine!
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<ralsina> gatox: I am trying to hack gotowebbutton to set the icon via background-image to remove it from the code
<ralsina> gatox: also so it stops fidgeting when I tab ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, and fixing the icon-size from the qss instead?
<gatox> fixing i mean..... set the icon-size of the button
<gatox> or it would be the same situationn as now?
<ralsina> gatox: the problem is not size, it's position
<gatox> ahhhhh
<ralsina> gatox: when the button gets focus, the clipping area gets pushed 2 pixels down, and there goes the icon
<gatox> ahhhh i see
<ralsina> gatox: I blame elves
<gatox> jejej
<gatox> does anyone know where i can report a bug about the hud?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/transient-notify/+merge/96815
<dobey> whee
<gatox> ralsina, i think you forgot to add your +1 here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/window-title/+merge/96802
<ralsina> gatox: oops, there
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<gatox> ok, EOD here!! see you on monday people! have a great weekend!
<alecu> nessita, ping
<alecu> nessita, "the whole ubuntuone.proxy namespace will be distributed in another binary package"
<alecu> nessita, in fact, the tunnel_client.py *needs* to be in the ubuntuone-client package where syncdaemon is.
<alecu> nessita, tunnel_client.py and bin/ubuntuone-proxy-tunnel can be in the different package.
<alecu> sorry
<alecu> nessita, tunnel_server.py and bin/ubuntuone-proxy-tunnel can be in the different package.
<alecu> since tunnel_server is the only one that depends on Qt.
<alecu> and tunnel_client can work just fine if bin/ubuntuone-proxy-tunnel is not found (minus proxy support, that is)
<nessita> alecu: ah, ok...
<nessita> that's a little more complex than I thought, packaging and concept wise
<nessita> alecu: why does u1client need tunnel_client if no proxy nor proxy process available?
<alecu> nessita, tunnel_client is pure twisted. There's a class in it named TunnelRunner, (that starts the qt tunnel process).
<alecu> nessita, a TunnelRunner has a get_client method that returns either a tunnel client or the default reactor.
<alecu> in action queue, in the bits where reactor.connectTCP or connectSSL is called, a "client" is used instead, gotten from the tunnel runner.
<dobey> alecu!
<nessita> alecu: why not just having the tunnel runner in the default install, and not the tunnel_client
<nessita> ?
<dobey> alecu: is bug #703100 still relevant?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 703100 in Ubuntu One Client "pynotify is a non-asynchronous library" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703100
<alecu> nessita, that can be done, sure.
<alecu> hey thre dobey.
<nessita> alecu: would you think is cleaner? if we put the tunnelrunner outside proxy we can have the whole proxy namespace in another bianry package
<alecu> dobey, I think it's still relevant, yes, since the whole twisted loop in SD is waiting every time pynotify is called.
<alecu> nessita, let me take a better look.
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<alecu> nessita, but a priory, yes.
<dobey> alecu: but it's like 5ms per call, right, and we don't call it very often…
<alecu> dobey, how did you measure "5ms"?
<alecu> dobey, I agree we don't call it very often, yes.
<dobey> alecu: i didn't, hence the "like 5ms" meaning "it's obviously very small"
<alecu> dobey, perhaps we can lower the priority?
<alecu> dobey, the bug priority I mean.
<dobey> alecu: well, given the first number for the bug is 7, and it's not fixed yet, i'm pretty sure it has a low priority :)
<alecu> dobey, if we measure it to be really fast, then I agree with removing the bug.
<dobey> alecu: do you know how we can measure it?
<alecu> dobey, yes. But not by hard :-)
<dobey> alecu: write a test that logs the times?
<alecu> dobey, or time.time() - start_time, and logging that.
<alecu> dobey, are you interested in solving that bug *today*?
<dobey> alecu: no. i was looking for another bug which i did fix already, and that was in the results list, so i thought i'd ask since you filed it, and it's assigned to you :)
<thisfred> in general, performance testing in python is best done in pystones, since actual speed is *very* machine dependent. Also usually it's best to call the function you're testing at least a few thousand times, and throw away the outliers, since the first call can be disproportionally expensive
<thisfred> but if you're looking for a ballpark figure, likely none of this matters ;)
<JanC> thisfred: timing a function many times is general good benchmarking practice, not only for Python  ;)
<JanC> calling it many times to time it
<thisfred> sure :)
<thisfred> http://code.activestate.com/recipes/440700-performance-testing-with-a-pystone-measurement-dec/ for a pystone example
<alecu> nessita, so, where do you suggest that we should put the runner in?
<ralsina> I think I have made all the widgets stop moving when focused, and all orangeish squares disappear except for the checkboxes
<ralsina> As well as getting rid of the icon-in-code in GotoWebButton
<alecu> nessita, also this should also work if *all* of the code was in the syncdaemon package proper.
<ralsina> OTOH, I want to poke my eyes with my mate because it was a pain in the arse to get "right" and noone is going to like it on monday ;-)
<alecu> nessita, since the runner is resilient to the tunnel process crashing because Qt is not installed.
<alecu> ralsina, we may be able to not like it earlier, if you point us at a branch :-)
<alecu> ralsina, no need to wait till monday!
<nessita> alecu: I did not follow you, sorry
<ralsina> alecu: feel free to hate it as soon as you like ;-) https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/tweaks
<dobey> thisfred: mostly i care about "is this ever going to actually be a problem in any case we care about"
<alecu> nessita, let's say for a moment that we *do not* create a different binary package for the tunnel process.
<nessita> alecu: ok
<alecu> nessita, and stuff all of it into the u1-client package.
<dobey> thisfred: and i'm pretty sure the answer is "no" and we're calling all kinds of other sync APIs without any similar worry
<nessita> alecu: aja
<alecu> nessita, what would happen?
<nessita> alecu: ImportErrror on Qt is my guess
<dobey> alecu: i would say no
<alecu> nessita, the runner will try to start the tunnel process
<nessita> alecu: before that
<alecu> nessita, and the tunnel process will fail
<dobey> unless you are going to handle qt not being there
<nessita> alecu: ImportError, no?
<alecu> nessita, but the runner knows how to deal with the tunnel process not starting
<thisfred> dobey: right, just responding to one of my python "triggers" ;)
<alecu> nessita, it just ignores it, and uses the default reactor, just like if proxies are not configured.
<nessita> alecu: we can't release to ubuntu a code that import qt4 and then not list that on Depends
<alecu> nessita, what if it just "recomends" it?
<nessita> alecu: the same, recommends pulls packages in
<alecu> nessita, also, what if we release this on nightlies?
<dobey> we can't depends/recommends on pyqt in ubuntuone-client
<dobey> nightlies should be as close to proper ubuntu packages as possible
<nessita> alecu: I think is much much cleaner to have a separated binary package for the tunnel, where we can set the dependencies properly
<alecu> nessita, dobey: ok
<dobey> it should be a separate binary package
<nessita> alecu: that's also what we commit to with the ubuntu-release team...
<nessita> alecu: so, I would put *just* the runner, which is more like a chooser, in ubuntuone/tunnel_safe_not_crashing_chooser_runner.py
<nessita> and import that from action queue. And make that module, check if it has available whatever it needs, and start the super-duper-tunnerl server if available
<nessita> alecu: and also check if there is a concrete need of using it, no?
<dobey> how is it starting it?
<dobey> hard coding the path?
<nessita> alecu: we should not start it if there is no proxy support need
<nessita> dobey: no, it uses LIBEXEC
<alecu> nessita, the only way to know if proxy support is needed is trying to start it.
<alecu> nessita, because we can't have qt stuff on sd
<dobey> nessita: from clientdefs?
<nessita> dobey: yes
<dobey> ok, good
<nessita> alecu: but what if I have qt, and no proxy needs? will I get the tunnel proxy running?
<nessita> dobey: from https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-useit/+merge/96213
<nessita> 319+        from ubuntuone.clientdefs import LIBEXECDIR
<nessita> 320+        return path.join(LIBEXECDIR, TUNNEL_EXECUTABLE)
<ralsina> EOD for me, I'll send some emails about the style changes I am trying late tonight
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<dobey> nessita: ok. i didn't need the paste :)
<alecu> nessita, if you have qt installed, and have no proxies configured, the tunnel process will be started, will check if proxies are needed and then die. And the runner will find out about this and not use the tunnel.
<nessita> dobey: well, I prefer you noticing that code now and not when we're releasing :-)
<nessita> alecu: ah, ok then
<dobey> ugh, where are these ubuntuone icons at
<dobey> grr
<nessita> alecu: so, I think what I mentioned before may work? what do you think?
<alecu> nessita, I think I can make it work.
<nessita> alecu: is it too much overhead for you? can I help somehow?
<alecu> nessita, I would have liked this to get to nightlies, so we can start to test it.
<alecu> nessita, and work on this change on a different branch.
<nessita> alecu: the proxy namespace is not being distributed ATM in mightlies
<alecu> nessita, ok.
<nessita> alecu: so this branch, when landing, will just broke nightlies
<nessita> so, we should also fix the packaging in nightlies as close as ubuntu
<nessita> as close as how ubuntu will have it, I mean
<alecu> ok, perfect.
<nessita> otherwise we're missing one important piece of the testing (not having/having the thing available)
<nessita> alecu: sorry for the delay... I know you wanted this ready today
<alecu> nessita, no problem: I'm just one review from landing this, so it's much closer than I've been all week :-)
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> nessita, I'll finish this fix tonight, and you can review it first thing in the morning, and then we'll try to get nightlies fixed in the week.
<alecu> I mean, "first thing *monday* morning"
<nessita> alecu: +1
<nessita> of course ;-)
<alecu> nessita, thanks!
<nessita> alecu: thank you :-)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i can't find these icons
<nessita> bye all!
<dobey> indeed
<thisfred> later!
<dobey> later
#ubuntuone 2012-03-10
<DarkApex> when i start ubuntu one i get this error
<DarkApex> File Sync error. (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "current_status" with signature "" on interface "com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status" doesn't exist
<DarkApex> )i am using 11.10 32-bit
<DarkApex> files are unable to sync
<DarkApex> please help
#ubuntuone 2012-03-11
<lauratika> hello everyone i have an issue when i try to publish my music folder so my friends can use my music library the right click menu option is grayed out, how can i change that?... ubuntu 11.10
<lauratika> any one?
<czajkowski> rmcbride: ping
<rmcbride> czajkowski: hi
<czajkowski> rmcbride: ello am reviewing the project licences on lp
<czajkowski> you've got 2 in for U! but they look identical have approve one, was the 2nd one a duplicate
<rmcbride> czajkowski: the first one was a screwup. I should have created it as a U1 related project
<rmcbride> czajkowski: I assume youre referring to the ubuntuone-testing-sd/syncdaemon projects?
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-testing-sd
<rmcbride> yes
<czajkowski> is the one that needs to be approved now, is that the one you wnat kept?
<rmcbride> czajkowski: that's the correct one, the one with the longer name is wrong
<czajkowski> rmcbride: can you pm me the wrong one please
<czajkowski> so I can deactivate it and ack this one please
<rmcbride> czajkowski: yea give me a sec, I'm not in my office and have to look it up
#ubuntuone 2013-03-04
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, everyone! :-D
<fugue88> Is the canonical irc server down?  I haven't been able to establish a new connection for a couple of hours.
<chaselivingston> fugue88: working for me
<SuperEngineer> Has Ubuntu One got a fail at the moment? Can't find any notify of it being down except "for scheduled maintenance today at 10:30 AM UTC"/ "Shouldn't last longer than 10 minutes."
<beuno> SuperEngineer, no, it's up and running as far as we can tell
<beuno> the downtime was about 10 hours ago
<beuno> what's up?
<SuperEngineer> oh oh - it's my end then!  thanks beuno
<SuperEngineer> ... home pc & netbook both refuse to sync
 * beuno points chaselivingston at SuperEngineer 
<chaselivingston> SuperEngineer: Hi, could you submit the form at http://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact  so we can get some more information from you?
<SuperEngineer> che
<SuperEngineer> chaselivingston: "We couldn't find that page" :(
<chaselivingston> SuperEngineer: are you signed in?
<SuperEngineer> chaselivingston: yes
<beuno> chaselivingston, https?
<beuno> ah, it redirects
<chaselivingston> beuno: usually doesn't matter
<chaselivingston> SuperEngineer: try clearing cache and cookies?
<SuperEngineer> will do - in the meantime " Ubuntu One Welcome SuperEngineer My Account | logout " as proof it thinks I'm in
<SuperEngineer> cache / cookies / old syslogs et al cleared
<SuperEngineer> disconnected from U1 & reconnected
<SuperEngineer> chaselivingston: *might* be having some success [ at least from home pc] I'm getting a decreasing count of files transferring ;)
<chaselivingston> SuperEngineer: that sounds promising
<SuperEngineer> chaselivingston: yup, just confused as to the fail on both machines...
<SuperEngineer> ..but it seems to have "paused" having transferred 7 out of 87 files - now it wants to update 105 files!
<SuperEngineer> ...and I haven't got that number of files in folder concerned!
<SuperEngineer> either way - your advice helped it to start off and do *something* - for SuperEngineer thanks chaselivingston  - it's fingers crossed time methinks ;
<chaselivingston> SuperEngineer: np :)
#ubuntuone 2013-03-05
<JamesTait> Good morning, friends! :-D
<karni> Morning!
#ubuntuone 2013-03-06
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
#ubuntuone 2013-03-07
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<DoctorD90> Hello! I have some issue with u1ftp headless server
<DoctorD90> Can someone helps me?
<karni> doctord90: try reaching out to aquarius
<aquarius> hey doctord90
<DoctorD90> Hello ^^
<DoctorD90> Thx karni!
<DoctorD90> aquarius, :)
<DoctorD90> Are you there?
<DoctorD90> I try u1ftp, but when i run curlftpfs it asks me password for oauth keyring.
<aquarius> DoctorD90, hrm
<DoctorD90> When i add it, it replies me error in openig/mounting of volume.....
<DoctorD90> Im trying to backing up data of my znc service :)
<aquarius> DoctorD90, can you pastebin the terminal session? (Obviously, obscure any visible passwords in it)
<DoctorD90> ...im from phone xP i need some minutes :P Thx...
<DoctorD90> This is guide i follow: http://kryogenix.org/days/2012/09/11/accessing-ubuntu-one-file-storage-via-ftp-from-any-os
<DoctorD90> I run u1ftp...zip and ok. I run new terminal session, and runs curlftpfs, andok. On first terminal ask "password".
<DoctorD90> Now copy error ;)
<DoctorD90> Please input your password for the keyring
<DoctorD90> In first window
<DoctorD90> I insert, and in second:
<DoctorD90> fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first
<DoctorD90> This is problems :)
<DoctorD90> 1.unable to make a script that runs 2 terminal and insert data in each
<DoctorD90> 2.error about fuse :)
<DoctorD90> I just need of autobackup some files in an other place
<DoctorD90> Like dropbox, ubuntuone, or similar :)
<aquarius> DoctorD90, hey, sorry, I got caught up
<aquarius> DoctorD90, OK, so the main problem is that you don't have fuse.
<DoctorD90> ^^ nope ^^
<aquarius> DoctorD90, asking for the keyring password is normal.
<DoctorD90> :0
<aquarius> dobey, I thought Ubuntu came with fuse as a module in the kernel by default these days?
<dobey> i don't think so
<aquarius> how does one get it, then?
<DoctorD90> Aquarius
<DoctorD90> If you have an alternative to ubuntu one
<DoctorD90> I hear it :D
<DoctorD90> I just want run a remote backup
<aquarius> DoctorD90, u1ftp is one way of doing that. Another way is to run actual Ubuntu One as aheadless service, if you'd prefer to do that. Another another way is to use Deja Dup, if your server has graphical access.
<aquarius> rye, do you know how to install fuse on a server?
<DoctorD90> No gui.
<DoctorD90> I tried to install u1 as headless, but i get infunitive error xD
<dobey> there's a 'cuse.ko' module in the linux-image-extra-3.8.0-10-generic package here
<dobey> but it's not loaded by default afaik. though i guess if it's needed it'd get loaded
<aquarius> dobey, that's what I don't understand: stuff like that is supposed to get run automatical.y/
<aquarius> DoctorD90, what does "sudo modprobe fuse" say?
<DoctorD90> Some warn about fuse.conf
<DoctorD90> I cat it
<DoctorD90> And it is rmpty
<DoctorD90> Empty*
<dobey> DoctorD90: if you install the fuse-zip package, can you mount a zip file on fuse? (or fuse-iso, or fuse-somethingelseentirely)?
<aquarius> DoctorD90, it's empty for me too (well, it has content, but all the content is comments.)
<DoctorD90> ...dobey i try to install fuse, but it doesnt find pkg
<DoctorD90> Maybe it has a different name
<dobey> i don't think there is a plain 'fuse' package
<DoctorD90> (i'd like install just the necessary things. Not too many things :P if possible)
<dobey> there's fuse-zip, fuseiso, zfs-fuse, and other similar packages
<DoctorD90> Dobey, but with
<DoctorD90> U1ftp, i dont know if is possible runs in a bash script to make that remote backup
<dobey> i don't know anythinga bout u1ftp
<dobey> that's all aquarius
<aquarius> DoctorD90, what u1ftp does is this: you run u1ftp, and then it provides an ftp server which is *actually* Ubuntu One. So you then use your normal backup tool to back up to the ftp server.
<DoctorD90> Ah lol
<DoctorD90> But i have
<DoctorD90> To run
<DoctorD90> 2terminal window
<DoctorD90> For this :)
<DoctorD90> I understand that u1ftp runs a "local" ftp server that is linked to my ubuntu one account :)
<DoctorD90> It is like a proxy
<mterry> aquarius, point me!
<DoctorD90> XP
<DoctorD90> Aquarius wanted xP
<aquarius> DoctorD90, indeed. The better alternative is to use duplicity (Deja Dup's back end) to back up to U1 direct from the command lne. The expert on this is mterry, who is now here :)
<aquarius> DoctorD90, be nice to him, he is a genius ;)
<DoctorD90> XD
<DoctorD90> Ok
<aquarius> mterry, DoctorD90 is trying to back up stuff on a headless server to U1 :)
<mterry> DoctorD90, hello!  What version of Ubuntu (the command line changed a bit recently)?
<DoctorD90> My problem: i want upload somewhere some data (eggdrop and znc backups)
<mterry> DoctorD90, oh are they already in backup format and you just want to throw the files to U1?  Or are you looking for a program like duplicity to do the backup itself?
<DoctorD90> In some server, so if it crashes, i get backup. I think to send data to my altervista account. But i think to u1 because i find u1 a good service.now. My ubuntu:
<DoctorD90> 12.04 if i remember well
<DoctorD90> X76
<DoctorD90> 86*
<DoctorD90> I get yet tar file :)
<DoctorD90> I just send files to a server....
<mterry> DoctorD90, OK.  You have tar files that you want to upload into U1?
<DoctorD90> Myserver choice: 1)u1    2)dropbox     3)altervista(an easy ftp)
<DoctorD90> Yep
<DoctorD90> [15:53] (DoctorD90) This is guide i follow: http://kryogenix.org/days/2012/09/11/accessing-ubuntu-one-file-storage-via-ftp-from-any-os
<mterry> DoctorD90, ah, perfect.  So is there a problem using that?
<DoctorD90> ...yes, but if you know an EASY way to only send a file, i like
<DoctorD90> Like ftp server.com user:pass
<DoctorD90> Send file
<DoctorD90> Closr
<DoctorD90> Close*
<mterry> DoctorD90, ah.  I don't have a simple command, I have some python snippets.  aquarius, I thought there was a script like "u1put" or something that was floating around?
<DoctorD90> With u1 i prefer......i dont want see files in u1...it is useless for me :)
<aquarius> mterry, there isn't, really, although producing one shouldn't be too hard.
<aquarius> dobey, is u1oauthrequest packaged?
<dobey> no
<aquarius> DoctorD90, there may be an easy way to do what you want.
<dobey> it's a random script that rye wrote
<aquarius> dobey, it *used* to be part of ubuntuone-couch.
<dobey> eh?
<DoctorD90> As a said: i just need to send 1 file to u1 :)
<aquarius> dobey, I know you (correctly) tore that package apart
<dobey> aquarius: then it's still a part of it
<dobey> i didn't know it was in there
<DoctorD90> Yea yea! Is not a problem! 1 cmd, 1script, us the same. I just do not like install too many service that make much hackable my server :)
<aquarius> rye, ping: do you have a simple "upload this one file to U1" script somewhere? If not, I can probably build one :)
<DoctorD90> Guys, you are my heaven xD
<DoctorD90> I will idle here for time in time xD
<mterry> aquarius, the u1backend.py file in the duplicity package may be a good starting point
<mterry> aquarius, if you're on raring
<aquarius> dobey, and it still is. Sweet. I thought that package had gone away :)
<aquarius> mterry, ah, cheers.
<dobey> aquarius: it needs to
<aquarius> dobey, that's why I was asking -- I thought it had :)
<dobey> aquarius: problem is that it has one very useful function in the code which we haven't moved anywhere else yet
<aquarius> dobey, bash question. u1oauthrequest takes --body="here is the http body". Is it possible to somehow, bash-ily, cat a file onto the command line there, without quoting or something screwing it up? Or would it require collusion from u1oauthrequest?
<mterry> dobey, btw, duplicity no longer needs ubuntuone-couch  (we were a reason it was around for a while)
<dobey> aquarius: not sure
<dobey> mterry: oh? then i guess we can probably burn it out of the archive now
<DoctorD90> A function that im looking for from many months: ./script.sh file path/in/u1/
<dobey> mterry: hurry and kill it before 2100 UTC! :)
<DoctorD90> Maybe this is a good script ^^
<aquarius> dobey, i would like u1oauthrequest to not go away. I don't care *where* it ends up, just as long as it doesn't die :)
<dobey> aquarius: it lives forever, in bzr
<DoctorD90> Guys, but you are developer of u1?
<aquarius> dobey, you know what I mean. :)
<mterry> dobey, I poked didrocks to demote it
<dobey> mterry: cool
<DoctorD90> Guys, you are member of u1 developers?
<dobey> yes
<aquarius> ha!
<DoctorD90> *.* can i just suggest1function?
 * aquarius PUTs a file to U1 with one line.
<dobey> DoctorD90: that's what bug reports are for. file a bug like "i can't do X" or "X is not possible" or such :)
<aquarius> DoctorD90, are you a Python programmer?
<DoctorD90> In android: on ubuntu, program has function to AUTO sync thefolder. To auto upload files once edit/saved. Is possible improve this in android device too?
<aquarius> DoctorD90, we're working on that for Android.
<aquarius> DoctorD90, it's already on the list of things that we want to improve.
<DoctorD90> Aquarius: msdos(batch), tcl, and in bash script. I'd like learn python :)
<dobey> indeed, there is some work already happening on that. and plenty of bugs filed, so no need for another one :)
<DoctorD90> Ah good ^^
<DoctorD90> It is there a similar function for PHOTO. So i trougth it may be easy. But i cant programming in c++/java
<aquarius> DoctorD90, OK. I can give you some pointers to putting together your own solution. I haven't quite got time right now to put it together for you, but if you're willing to do a little bit of the work yourself, what you want is doable.
<DoctorD90> XP
<DoctorD90> As i say= python 0
<DoctorD90> XD
<DoctorD90> But go easy ^^ i wait many months! I understand that you have too many other things to do ^^
<DoctorD90> So i say THANKS to help me, i can wait all time you need ^^
<aquarius> dobey, we could make this solveable pretty easily by just adding a --body-from-file=filename option to u1oauthrequest, which I'm happy to do.
<DoctorD90> If you need 'ways' to evade, i can mind to it. But DO them....is not in my knowledge UNFORTUNATLY
<dobey> aquarius: i don't even know what u1oauthrequest does
<aquarius> dobey, it's basically a low-budget curl which oauth-signs the request for you with your u1 token from the keyring or with a provided token
<aquarius> dobey, means you can do: u1oauthrequest https://one.ubuntu.com/api/account/ to dump the output of that API.
<aquarius> *incredibly* useful for debugging or for poking any U1 API at a low level.
<aquarius> it's my fallback tool all the time.
<DoctorD90> Is not possible save "oauth" in some where?
<dobey> right
<aquarius> DoctorD90, I don't understand that question
<aquarius> dobey, that's why I don't want it to disappear. I have no problem at all if it moves to another package, whether an existing package or a new one.
<aquarius> dobey, but it's a very useful tool indeed, and you can ask other people to us it to confirm many things.
<DoctorD90> I understand that is required user/pass, and oauth data too. Is not possible save oauth in some file?
<aquarius> (which is why i don't want a "download this script")
<aquarius> DoctorD90, on a standard Ubuntu desktop, that oauth data is saved in the keyring. You're running headless, which we officially don't support, which is why it's a little more awkward.
<DoctorD90> Yeayea! Fot this! :D
<DoctorD90> Sorry, i was pointing to keyring, not to oauth :) is my bad english.
<DoctorD90> Is not possible something like:
<DoctorD90> Hash oauth in a file (md5)
<DoctorD90> And point to it on headless server?
<DoctorD90> Use that encrypted file like a keyring database
<aquarius> DoctorD90, yes. That's exactly what u1ftp does.
<aquarius> DoctorD90, I don't understand why you don't have fuse, though.
<aquarius> DoctorD90, OK, let's try this without fuse.
<aquarius> DoctorD90, in one terminal, run u1ftp, as per the instructions on my website :)
<DoctorD90> Lol
<aquarius> $ python u1ftp-0.1.zip
<DoctorD90> Yes
<aquarius> in a second terminal, type: ftp localhost 2121
<aquarius> you should be asked, in that ftp session, for a username and password. Use your Ubuntu One username and password.
<aquarius> you *may* be asked, in the first terminal, to create a keyring password. If you are, then make up a keyring password and enter it.
<aquarius> once you're logged into ftp, type "ls". It should list the contents of your U1 storage.
<aquarius> if that works, then you're good. To back up your stuff, run u1ftp in one terminal, and then use whatever ftp tool you like to copy your files to the ftp server running on port 2121.
<DoctorD90> I have yet tried
<DoctorD90> But nope
<DoctorD90> But i tried localhist:2121
<DoctorD90> Not with space
<DoctorD90> No i try
<dobey> aquarius: does u1ftp run a "fuse" command or something?
<aquarius> dobey, no, that's why I gave the above instructions. The instructions on my site suggest that, after you've run u1ftp, you mount the ftp service on a folder with curlftpfs, and *that* uses fuse, but you don't need to : you can just use an ftp client.
<aquarius> DoctorD90, OK, when you say "nope", what isn't working?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> then i don't understand what you mean about "not having fuse"
<dobey> oh, "fuse" (the package) 'is installed by default
<aquarius> dobey, right. when DoctorD90 tries to run curlftpfs, he gets an error about fuse, which I do not understand. So I am suggesting that DoctorD90 tries the most simple stripped-down version, where you run u1ftp and then interact with it via an ftp client; no fuse required.
<aquarius> The website instructions suggest using curlftpfs (and thus fuse) because ftp clients are a pain in the arse :)
<dobey> well
<dobey> probably because he's not running curlftpfs as root?
<dobey> or his fuse.conf is broken
<DoctorD90> .....
<DoctorD90> Mmmm
<DoctorD90> It allow connection,
<DoctorD90> Ask user, ask pass
<DoctorD90> Login failed
<aquarius> OK. Your username is an email address, right?
<DoctorD90> 530 Sorry, Authentication failed. Login failed.
<DoctorD90> On ........my stupid brain -.-"
<DoctorD90> Wait xD
<DoctorD90> Ok
<DoctorD90> This morning i use localhost:2121
<DoctorD90> Not localhosr 2121
<DoctorD90> So it works
<DoctorD90> But now:
<DoctorD90> How make a script that run 2 terminal and insert 2 thing in each terminal? :/
<DoctorD90> Process:
<DoctorD90> 1)run python u1ftp
<DoctorD90> 2)ftp localhost 2121 (in #2)
<DoctorD90> 3)type mail and pass (in #2)
<DoctorD90> 4)Type keyring password (in #1)
<DoctorD90> 5)access in ftp (in #2)
<DoctorD90> Is too hard.....
<aquarius> DoctorD90, you'll want to investigate other ftp clients -- lftp, for example, will let you push files to ftp with a command line, non-interactively.
<aquarius> DoctorD90, if you set the keyring password to blank, then u1ftp won't ask you for it every time you start up.
<DoctorD90> *-* really?
<aquarius> but tying this stuff all together is basically a job for bash and a script now, rater than U1 stuff specifically :)
<DoctorD90> How change keyring? XD
<DoctorD90> Pasdword*
<DoctorD90> I set my keyring password. How can i change it?
<aquarius> um.
<aquarius> this is a good question that I do not know the answer to :)
<DoctorD90> (to blank)
<DoctorD90> XD
<DoctorD90> Lol ok! I google it
<aquarius> DoctorD90, it's using the python "keyring" module. I'd suggest just deleting the keyring and redoign it, but I'm not totally sure where the python keyring module stores it ;)
<DoctorD90> XD you read future xD
<DoctorD90> My question: where is stored keyring? XD
<DoctorD90> Im googling...but ppl want let me download app, halfinstall them....im not sure xP
<aquarius> DoctorD90, does ~/.local/share/python_keyring exist?
<aquarius> DoctorD90, if that does exist, then I think it's the keyring and you can delete it ;)
<DoctorD90> ....
<DoctorD90> Doesnt exist .local
<DoctorD90> Im noob -.-"
<DoctorD90> Ls in folder:
<DoctorD90> Crypted_pass.cfg
<DoctorD90> Cat it
<DoctorD90> [ubuntu one ......]
<aquarius> wtf?
<DoctorD90> -.-" .... XD
<aquarius> DoctorD90, ah!
<aquarius> DoctorD90, where is that Crypted_pass.cfg file?
<DoctorD90> In root folder (im rununing this as root)
<aquarius> ohhhh.
<aquarius> you're running this as root.
<aquarius> then I am not sure.
<aquarius> you're not supposed to run stuff asroot :)
<DoctorD90> Yea yea ^^ noob, but not too much xD ...i run this just to takes file from all folders :)
<aquarius> Well, if you were running u1ftp as a user, I would expect that the keyring would be $HOME/.local/share/python_keyring.
<aquarius> I have no idea where it goes if you're root, I'm afraid. :(
<DoctorD90> Dont worry! You know yet too many things! :)
<DoctorD90> I ask: is not possible edit u1ftp, do not runs keyring, just make a temp file. Use ftp client, send file. Close connection, erase temp file
<DoctorD90> Is not posdible? :)
<DoctorD90> So is not necessary run 2 istance in 2 terminal
<DoctorD90> Error: blank password are not allowed.
<DoctorD90> XD
<aquarius> DoctorD90, it's possible to do that, if you want to edit u1ftp, sure
<aquarius> DoctorD90, we didn't do it because it's horribly insecure :)
<aquarius> DoctorD90, ah, it requires a password? heh.
<aquarius> DoctorD90, maybe run u1ftp all the time on your server? just run it once and then leave it running.
<aquarius> in a screen session or something
<DoctorD90> ......
<DoctorD90> But each time that log, it requires keyring xP
<DoctorD90> Im trying to edit cfg file
<DoctorD90> Bad editing xP
<DoctorD90> With what kind of encryption has make keyring pass?
<DoctorD90> (i encrypt blank pass and insert in it xP)
<aquarius> I don't know, I'm afraid
<aquarius> the python-keyring module does it for you :)
<DoctorD90> XP
<DoctorD90> I hope that someone of you, let's edit a day u1ftp, ib u1put to send 1 file in u1account :)
<DoctorD90> (to uninstall curlftpfs what i have to run? XD)
<DoctorD90> remove --purge
<DoctorD90> Lol Sorry xD
<DoctorD90> Thx for all guys! :)
<DoctorD90> You are awesome! ^^
<Juest> Hello my systen is popping ABRT messages
<Juest> and Ubuntu one is crashing
<Brewster> hey I would like to set up sync on a computer that doesn't have gnome or any sort of gui and a google search lead me to this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330155 which didn't give me an answer but said that I may have luck asking in here for a solution
 * Brewster loiters
<Brewster> nevermind I found it
#ubuntuone 2013-03-08
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-03-10
<Guest49232> OK ... it won't let me have a nickname. Anyway, that's besides the point.
<Guest49232> I cam here to ask about a weird error I'm getting trying to set up Ubuntu One on Ubuntu Studio 12.04
<Guest49232> I used the Ubuntu One Installer, and when I got to connecting to my existing account and trying to sign in, it gives me a very long message beginning with "Error downloading" and ending in "service not available".
<Guest49232> Is the authentication server down or somethin?
<oneillkza> OK, so now maybe I can actually talk.
<oneillkza> Or maybe not.
<oneillkza> OK, I'll try again, in case I was muted.
<oneillkza> OK ... it won't let me have a nickname. Anyway, that's besides the point.
<oneillkza> <Guest49232> I cam here to ask about a weird error I'm getting trying to set up Ubuntu One on Ubuntu Studio 12.04
<oneillkza> <Guest49232> I used the Ubuntu One Installer, and when I got to connecting to my existing account and trying to sign in, it gives me a very long message beginning with "Error downloading" and ending in "service not available".
<oneillkza> <Guest49232> Is the authentication server down or somethin?
<oneillkza> Oh for fuck's sake. Never mind. It turns out there was a Gnome keyring password prompt hidden under my web browser, and that's what was making it hang. Or something. It's working now.
#ubuntuone 2014-03-03
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy What if Cats & Dogs Had Opposable Thumbs Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-03-04
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Grammar Day!  :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-03-05
<JamesTai1> Good morning all; happy St Piran's Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-03-06
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy White Chocolate Cheesecake Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-03-07
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Doodle Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2016-03-11
<bozonius> this channel is active?  I thought ubuntu one was shut down years ago.
